# Wetterlage Feldberg Thread!



## cubebiker (10. März 2005)

Hallo,

da ich eigentlich so oft wie möglich den Feldberg (hoch und vor allem runter!) fahren möchte und es ausserdem sicher noch mehr Leute gibt, die es interessiert, wie das Wetter da oben so ist, dachte ich, es wäre eventuell geschickt, wenn jemand, der oben war, einfach mal schreibt, wie es oben und aufm Weg nach unten so ist. Es gab ja Tage da war dort eine dicke Eisschicht. Lies sich schlecht fahren. Dann gab es Tage, da lag schon ab Fuchstanz nix mehr und Rinne und andere Wege liessen sich perfekt rocken... Was meint ihr? 

Also wenn ihr heute oben ward, schreibt wie`s war. Immer mit Datum und Uhrzeit...

Gruß, ICH WILL JETZT ENDLICH WIEDER SOMMER  

Cubebiker


----------



## BOOZE (11. März 2005)

Also, ich war letzte Woche Mittwochs auf dem Feldberg.
War so -6 Grad, und viel zu viel Schnee.
Fahren wahr fast nicht möglich, wir haben mehr den Berg runtergeschoben als gefahren.
Falls es zwischenzeitlich nicht mehr geschneit hat müsste es wieder gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (11. März 2005)

Sagt vielleicht nicht aus ob der Schnee hart oder sulzig ist, vermittelt aber einen ersten Eindruck: http://www.taunus-info.de/webcam/


----------



## sipemue (11. März 2005)

war gestern nacht oben: 
Wer ordentlich Drehmoment auf die Kurbel presst kommt hoch! Musste nur einmal ca. 10m schieben, der Rest war mit doppelter Drehzahl des Hinterrades (im Verhältnis zum Vorderrad) fahrbar  

Der Feldberg ist eben z.Zt. nichts für Weicheier und Eisdielenradler. Nur die Stärksten kommen hoch    ... oder Luschen die via Straße oder gar Bus hochfahren.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (21. März 2005)

Gestern war der Schnee soweit zurück gegangen, daß man problemlos ab Sandplacken hoch kam. Die paar verbliebenen Altschneefelcken lassen sich mit ein wenig Gefühl überfahren. Damit hätte sich dieser Thread wohl bis nächsten Dezember erledigt.
Allerdings ist das Plateau selbst jetzt in der Tauperiode supermatschig und damit in einem echt eckligen Zustand.


----------



## darkdesigner (22. März 2005)

Black Panther schrieb:
			
		

> Damit hätte sich dieser Thread wohl bis nächsten Dezember erledigt.
> Allerdings ist das Plateau selbst jetzt in der Tauperiode supermatschig und damit in einem echt eckligen Zustand.


Und genau wegen diesen Informationen kann man den Threat ja auch am Leben erhalten  Es gibt ja genug Leute, die keinen ausgeprägten Schlammsuhl-Drang haben...
Auch sind Informationen zu umgestürzten Bäumen nach Sturm oder Gewitter (gerade im Sommer) oftmals hilfreich. Auch wenn unsere Freunde, die Waldarbeiter, mal wieder tiefe Unimog Rillen in die Waldwege gefräst haben , darf man das gerne posten.

Ich sage jetzt schonmal allen Informanten ein herzliches Dankeschön für Informationen,
dd


----------



## wissefux (22. März 2005)

na gut.
war gestern erstmalig seit langer zeit wieder in kurzen hosen aufm dach des taunus   
schneefelder gab es auf meiner route nur noch kurz oberhalb des fuxtanz auf der waldautobahn. diese waren allerdings sehr griffig und problemos zu fahren.
der rest zum feldberg auf den breiten wegen kein problem, auch nicht übermäßig matschig.
runter ging es dann die feldbergschneise. weder schnee noch eis, dafür dank des tauwetters verdammt matschig und teilweise stürzen sich da noch kleinere bäche ins tal. im unteren drittel (also fast ganz unten) haben dann die waldarbeiter gewütet und man kommt nur schwer über die auf ganzer breite liegenden tannenäste drüber.

staufen und rossert sind übrigens schon seit letzter woche schneefrei. am staufen gibts allerdings im trail zum gimbacher hof einige umgestürzte bäume, die einem vom rad zwingen ...

so, das wärs fürs erste ...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (22. März 2005)

@darkdesigner: Dann könnte man den Thread vielleicht zum "Fahrbarkeitsbericht Hochtaunus" ausbauen. Da wär dann gleich zu vermelden, daß der Victoriatempeltrail vom Altkönig abwärts vom Boden her schon prima fahrbar ist, allerdings liegen auf dem ausgesetzten Stück nach den beiden Spitzkehren auf mehreren hundert Meter Länge zur Zeit ettliche gefällt Bäume durch Forstarbeiten, die nicht übersteigbar sind. Daher muß man hier zu Fuß in den Wald ausweichen, was aufgrund der Steilheit und des weichen Bodens mit geschultertem Rad gar nicht so einfach ist.
Im übrigen läßt sich die Schlammschlacht auf dem Feldbergplateau am Wegesrand in Grenzen halten und ist zu Fuß machbar.

@wissefux: Stimmt, die Feldbergschneise ist prima fahrbar, wenn man ab und zu den Bächen ausweicht, was ja auch mal etwas Abwechslung bringt. Auf dem Staufen hab ich den letzten Schnee letztes Wochenende gesehen, am Mittwoch war alles fahrbar. Könntest du mir als Neu-Eppsteiner evtl. mal den angesprochenen Trail zum Gimbacher Hof zeigen? Ich kenne bisher nur das Stück am Kaisertempel ins Lorsbachtal und am Staufen lediglich das Stück vom gelben Strich zum Sportgelände und würde meine Hausrunden gern etwas bereichern.


----------



## Atari (22. März 2005)

Fahrbarkeitsbericht ^^ dann müsste man wiederum trennen weil cc 2,1" reifen und Dh 2,5-3,0" reiden und tschüss^^
Aber jetzt ises ja eh wieder wärmer...


----------



## Atari (22. März 2005)

achso geht eh nur um ...ehm ... tourenfahrer ^^na dann   

Und nein ich bin kein dhler...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (22. März 2005)

Atari schrieb:
			
		

> Fahrbarkeitsbericht ^^ dann müsste man wiederum trennen weil cc 2,1" reifen und Dh 2,5-3,0" reiden und tschüss^^
> Aber jetzt ises ja eh wieder wärmer...


Man kann es übertreiben oder aus allgemeinen Infos seine persönlichen Schlüsse ziehen. 



			
				Atari schrieb:
			
		

> achso geht eh nur um ...ehm ... tourenfahrer ^^na dann
> Und nein ich bin kein dhler...


Desweiteren geht es meines Wissens auch nicht nur um spezielle wie auch immer definierte Gruppen von Zweiradbewegern, sondern um das worauf die sich alle, egal mit welchem Reifen oder was sonst noch so drüber kommt, bewegen. Warum muß in diesem Forum eigentlich immer alles in kleine Einheiten unterteilt werden? Matsch ist Matsch, Schnee ist Schnee, usw., was man draus macht bleibt doch jedem slebst überlassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Atari (22. März 2005)

tut mir leid war ein bischen daneben von mir, wobei auch nicht ernst gemeint 

Ich versuche mich zu bessern   

Viel spass allen Biker jeder "Rasse" ups ehm allen bikern  ;-) nicht ernst nehmen....  


--------------------------------------
The sun is shining the weather is .... Year Sonne


----------



## Rappelgass.de (16. April 2005)

Hallo,

ich hab grad diesen Thread hier gesehen und muss sagen schade, dass da so wenig los ist - das Wetter ist doch immer, auch im Sommer, ein interessantes Thema. Ich komme grad von einer kleinen Tour Esch -> Kittelhütte zurück, eigentlich wollte ich in noch höhere Gefilde, mindestens Rotes Kreuz, aber das verflixte Wetter hat mich unsicher gemacht.

Als ich losfuhr blauer himmel mit ein paar Wolken, auf der Tenne dann schon dunst und richtung Feldberg böse Wolke - und siehe da, kurz vor der Kittelhütte dann dicke Regebtropfen. Habs aber dann doch fast trocken nach hause geschafft, nur momentan ist von Ausfahrten wohl eher abzuraten - für mich sieht's draußen nach Gewitter aus...

Gruß, otti


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (16. April 2005)

Hm, ich weiß nicht... Wenn man hier schreibt, es regnet auf dem Feldberg oder es ist Gewitterneigung, dann kann da a.) schon in der Zeitspanne wieder vorbei sein, die man vom Feldberg bis zum Computer braucht oder b.) sagt einem das auch die Feldbergwebcam. Desweiteren kann sowas ja c.) sehr lokal begrenzt sein. Komme auch gerade von einer Tour im Gebiet zurück und habe um etwa 16:30 nur ein paar vereinzelte Tröpfchen auf dem Feldberg ab bekommen und ansonsten war´s eigentlich den ganzen Tag über schön und ruhig. Nur ein bißchen Wind ab und zu. Zumindest nichts, was mich davon abgehalten hätte, hoch zu fahren.


----------



## darkdesigner (18. April 2005)

Ich war (ok, ist schon ein paar Tage her) am letzten Mittwoch unterwegs, Route: Emminghaushütte, Weiße Mauer, Fuchstanz, Sandplacken, Limestrail über Roßkopf zur Saalburg, Fdorfer Wald

- Die Wege waren fast alle Schlammfrei, bis auf ein kleines Stück auf dem Limestrail vor der Saalburg.
- diverses Geäst zwischen Emminghaushütte und Weißer Mauer.
- mehrere Baumstämme versperren den Limesweg in Höhe des Kastell Heiligenstock -> Frage an T. Kluge: Soll das so sein? Etwa Absicht um den Weg zu schonen? Jetzt laufen und fahren alle richtig schön durch den Wald, hat sich sogar ein kleiner Trail entwickelt...

Schönen Gruß,
dd


----------



## blackbike__ (8. Mai 2005)

wird wohl mal wieder zeit den thread auszugraben...  

aktuelle lage (heute 13.30 uhr): schneetreiben bei 1°c aufm kleinen feldberg   , war echt gemütlich   , aber wir ham ja auch mitte mai, da passt das wetter ja


----------



## wissefux (8. Mai 2005)

blackbike schrieb:
			
		

> wird wohl mal wieder zeit den thread auszugraben...
> 
> aktuelle lage (heute 13.30 uhr): schneetreiben bei 1°c aufm kleinen feldberg   , war echt gemütlich   , aber wir ham ja auch mitte mai, da passt das wetter ja



noch mehr bekloppte, die bei dem schneetreiben im feldberggebiet unterwegs waren  

war schon echt der hammer, aber der wetterdienst hatte es ja angekündigt und ein blick auf die feldberg-webcam heute früh hat bestätigt, was einem da oben erwarten wird. leicht gepudert, der kleine kiosk am gipfel ...
deshalb sind wir bei wirklich sauungemütlichem wetter auf fuxtanz-höhe wieder heimwärts ins tal, ab unter die warme dusche und zum lecker muttertagsfamilientreff in die kneipe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (29. November 2005)

muß aus aktuellem anlass mal wieder den fred hier reanimieren   

also wie schauts da oben momentan aus ? weiß ist klar, konnte man heute schön aus der ferne sehen.
aber wie sind die wege ? eher matschig oder vereist ?
stollenreifen oder spikes sinnvoller ?


----------



## StupidSteak (29. November 2005)

also am we war überall noch richtig ordentlich schnee... teilweise sogar noch nichtmal richtig festgefahren/getreten...
skipiste hat gerockt... aber dann zum fuchstanz rüber war es nur teilweise mit dem downhiller fahrbar 
und unterhalb von höhe falkenstein war es dann doch schon sehr matschig... das sind aber die werte von samstag.
hier in kronberg liegt schon praktisch kein schnee mehr, und ich denke aber das oben noch ordentlich was liegt...
aber mit normalen stollenreifen denke ich wirste gut zurechtkommen


----------



## wissefux (2. Dezember 2005)

muß man denn hier alles selber machen    

also hier mal die aktuellen daten von heute mittag :

ab höhe naturfreundehaus billtal geht es mit schnee und eis los. der tillmannsweg zum fuxtanz ist fast komplett vereist   
über naturfreundehaus, rotes kreuz trail, weilquelle kommt man denke ich auch ohne spikes hoch.
der letzte trail zum feldberg hoch (der die pisten quert und an den felsen rauskommt) ist uphill teilweise nicht zu fahren. einfach nicht fest genug der schnee und zu wenig eis   
downhill aber dürfte er gut gehen.
vom feldberg zum fuxtanz geschlossene feste schneedecke. müßte auch ohne spikes gehen.
vom fuxtanz den tillmansweg besser nicht ohne spikes fahren.
reichenbachtal ist im downhill gut fahrbar. macht wie immer richtig spaß   
zu guter letzt ging es durchs woogtal. hier hat man ohne spikes auch schlechte karten. bis schwimmbad königstein ordentlich vereist.
ab da wurde es dann ein wenig matschig im feld richtung rote mühle.

so, das wärs erst mal für heute ...


----------



## StupidSteak (2. Dezember 2005)

aaaah, ich würde soooo gerne biken in den taunus gehen, aber... was wohl... ich bin mal wieder krank... ARG...


----------



## neikless (2. Dezember 2005)

wir sind heute von falkenstein am forsthaus vorbei um den ak herum
bis zum fuchtanz dann weiter bis kleine -> großer feldberg gefahren
alles ohne spikes fahrbar ich hatte zwar welche aber kumpel nicht
ging problemlos auch beim downhill oberhalb von fuchtanz toller schnee
schön griffig unterhalb vom fuchtanz wird es mehr eisig da sind
spikes nicht übel ...


----------



## neikless (3. Dezember 2005)

hier paar bilder von donnerstag nacht und heute


----------



## wissefux (10. Dezember 2005)

komme gerade mal wieder vom feldi ...

war heute ohne spikes oben. bin allerdings über rote kreuz und weilquelle die trails hoch. kein problem ...

vom feldberg bin ich dann den breiten wanderweg zum windeck runter. dort oben liegt noch schnee und der weg ist bis unten komplett schnee mit eis drunter. bin halt etwas vorsichtiger und am rand gefahren.
darauf hatte ich keinen bock mehr und bin somit zur feldbergschneise rüber. da konnte man schön runterheizen  

fazit : trails sind ok, auf den forstwegen muß man etwas mehr aufpassen, wenn man ohne spikes fährt ...


----------



## fUEL (10. Dezember 2005)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> komme gerade mal wieder vom feldi ...
> 
> war heute ohne spikes oben. bin allerdings über rote kreuz und weilquelle die trails hoch. kein problem ...
> 
> ...



Na, das ist dann so wie Donnerstasg !
Vielen Dank Michael!
Hast Du Lust morgen mitzukommen?
Gruss Frank


----------



## wissefux (10. Dezember 2005)

fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du Lust morgen mitzukommen?
> Gruss Frank



lust schon, aber leider keine zeit. hätte mich sonst schon gemeldet ...
wünsche euch auf jeden fall viel spaß


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (10. Dezember 2005)

Bin auch gerade wieder eingetrudelt. Wir sind vom Altkönig kommend am Fuchstanz auf dem Hauptweg Richtung Feldberg hoch und schon an der ersten Abzweigung ab etwa 700 hm war es schon ziemlich glatt auf den Hauptwegen. Ging zwar, aber da wären Spikes sicher besser. Werd ich für den morgigen Feldbergsturm drauf ziehen.
Ansonsten geilstest Winterwetter und zumindest der Altkönig ist komplett ohne Spikes befahrbar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (15. Dezember 2005)

Heute oben gewesen Feldberg Fuchstein, Fuchstanz kleiner Feldi Reichenbachtal  und wieder hoch.
War arg naßkalt Temps um die -2 ab 700hm.Tiefsitzender Nebel und dauern Niederschlag  Ein Wind den man eher Sturm nennen könnte. Auf dem Plataeu fliegen rettichgroße Eiszapfen umher ( hört sich geil an, wenn so einer auf nen PKW kracht.) echt lebensgefährlich!!
Ansonsten ist da ein riesen Almauftrieb mit Security, Winterdienst und Orga Leuten, die für Morgen ein KIrmeszelt voll Partygäste daoben erwarten und heute im Feldberghof betend die Verschonung erhoffen. 
Der Wirt hat uns mit den Worten empfangen: Seid Ihr noch normal ??? Bei dem Wetter - Biken ?? 
( Hat ihn einen Kaffelatte gekostet) 
Auf Trails war gut fahren ( Fichtenwedel ins Reichenbachtal ist o.k.)  ; Wurzeln sind allerdings auf freiliegenden Trails (KL: Feldberg Rundtrail) gefroren. Hab mir die Seitenwand der Hinterraddecke aufgerissen, nachdem ich von einer gefrorenen Wurzel abgerutscht war - so ne spitze Felnase mit dem Hinterrad geschrabbt-  Schade nach 600km 
Alles in allem aber echt fies da oben gewesen. Biker ausser uns keine gesehen und auch keine frischen Reifenspuren. 


Grüsse Frank


----------



## wissefux (15. Dezember 2005)

fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> Alles in allem aber echt fies da oben gewesen. Biker ausser uns keine gesehen und auch keine frischen Reifenspuren.



wundert mich irgendwie gar nicht, nach den wetteraussichten ...
  
aber meinen respekt habt ihr   

morgen könntet ihr das ganze wettertechnisch sicher noch toppen   
also wer traut sich freiwillig da raus ?
zeit hätte ich ja sogar und frust genug auch heute angesammelt      :kotz: 
aber wahrscheinlich bleib ich dann doch lieber in der warmen bude


----------



## RePet (18. Dezember 2005)

So mal ein kuzes Bericht vom Feldberg.

Heute (18. Dez So.) waren die Wege sehr gut befahrbar   
Auch ohne Spikes. Kostet aber enorm an Kraft sich durchs Schnee 
zu wühlen 

5-15 cm Pauder würde ich sagen.

Wenn man wie wir Vormittags sich dort rumeiert, stolpert 
man kaum über Rodelden oder 2 bis 4 Beinigen Kreaturen   

Leider gibs keine Bilder, da mein Digicam Akku die Litium-Ionen
eingefroren sind   

MfG RePet


----------



## sipemue (29. Dezember 2005)

war gestern oder heute mal jmd. mit dem Bike im Taunus / Feldberg unterwegs? Kommt man auf den Hauptwegen noch irgendwie vorwärts oder sollte man das Radl besser zuhause stehen lassen und die Laufschuhe anziehen? 
Die Spikes werde ich heute abend auf die Laufräder ziehen, jedoch helfen die auch nicht weiter, wenn zuviel Schnee liegt ...

Apropos: Möchte heute oder morgen abend eine Runde radeln (von HG oder F-dorf aus, ca. 2-3 Std. Nightride). Wer kommt mit?


----------



## prozak (29. Dezember 2005)

war gester auf feldberg. von hohemark über fuchstanz. was da allerdings los war, hat das fahren fast unmöglich gemacht. zumindest vom fuchstanz zum feldi hoch. millionen schlittenfahrer, hunde oder auch beides kombiniert. von den ganzen wanderen ganz zu schweigen. bin ohne spikes hoch, was nur hin und wieder zu problemen führte. ohne touristen wär's richtig geil gewesen. so war's leider nur teilweise erträglich.


----------



## andy1 (29. Dezember 2005)

war vorgestern im Flachen unterwegs Vilbel-Flughafen und durch FFM-City zurück- dachte ich lass das mal mit dem Feldberg. Hätte ich es nur getan - der Pulverschnee da oben ist besser als pappiger Schnee da unten - der dann auch noch die Kassette zu Klumb verklebt - musste die 3 mal freikratzen. Heute wieder 120 km nördlich - war ne Supersache durch den Wald zur Arbeit zu fahren, es rollte verhältnismaßig gut wobei ich morgens + abends zusammen sicher nur 2 Wanderer gesehen habe *g*
Kein Matsch - hat dann richtig Spass gemacht


----------



## taylor (30. Dezember 2005)

Komme gerade vom Feldberg. Wir sind vom Gotischen Haus (HG), Saalburg, Sandplacken zum Feldberg. War im großen und ganzen ordentlich Fahrbar. Die meisten Problem wg. dem Schnee hatten wir von der Strecke Saalburg zum Sandplacken (unterer Weg - nicht Teerweg). Der Schnee war teilweise recht tief. Ab dem Sandplacken war es kein Problem: der Schnee war schön festgetreten. Die Hölle sind allerdings die vielen Schlittenfahrer. Runter sind wir über den Fuchstanz - Hohemark - überhaupt kein Thema. Allerdings war es A...kalt: - 6 Grad.


----------



## wissefux (8. Januar 2006)

heute war ich mal ohne spikes oben. ging so einigermaßen; spikes wären mir aber lieber gewesen.
teilweise schön vereist unterm schnee. am rande konnte man aber ganz gut fahren. nur wollen/müssen da alle lang und das ist dann immer irgendwie blöd
also lieber mit spikes schön aufm eis und ab durch die mitte


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Januar 2006)

@wissefux
Welchen Weg bist Du denn gefahren? 
Wir wollten am Freitag Nachmittag/Abend  (6.1.) vom Parkplatz Hohemark auf den Altkönig fahren. Wir sind ohne Spikes nicht Hochgekommen.  
Die Wege waren gegen Ende so vereist das wir uns zum umdrehen entschlossen. Da war auch nix mehr mit neben dem Weg fahren. Unter den Bedingungen war der Respekt vor der Abfahrt einfach zu gross und die Vernunft hat gesiegt.

Trotzallem waren es wie immer superschöne 3 Stunden im Taunus....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (9. Januar 2006)

wir sind durchs reichenbachtal hoch. da war so der übergang zwischen matsch, schnee und eis ...
der obere teil des trails war aufgrund des tiefen schweren schnees nicht fahrbar und so mußten wir auf den breiteren parallel laufenden weg ausweichen. hier wurde es dann teilweise recht eisig.
überraschenderweise war der tillmannsweg richtung fuchstanz gut fahrbar, wenn auch nur an den rändern ohne spikes.
vom fuchstanz fuhr ein teil der gruppe den breiten weg (gut fahrbar, da ordentlich schnee) zum windeck hoch, während wir zu zweit den trail zum kleinen feldberg in angriff nahmen. der war teilweise besser zu fahren als im sommer im groben geröll  .
zum feldberg ging es dann die rodelpiste neben dem fußweg hoch. der war einfach total überlaufen. auf der piste hatte man ordentlich platz, trotz der zahltreichen rodler ...

es war auf jeden fall ein hartes stück arbeit gestern, aber es hat sich natürlich wie immer gelohnt


----------



## sipemue (9. Januar 2006)

hallo, ich war letzte Nacht im Taunus unterwegs und ab rund 400 meter wäre man ohne Spikes nicht mehr weiter gekommen. Außerdem wäre mir ohne Spikes eine Abfahrt zu gefährlich. 
Solange es eben noch diese Temperaturen hat, bleiben die Spikes einfach drauf - uns außerdem finde ich es immer klasse mit dem Radl irgendwo auf einer vereisten Piste hoch zu fahren und die Fussgänger sich einfach nur wundern wie das möglich ist   ... "wieso kommt der mit dem Radl dort hoch und ich zu Fuß kaum?!?"


----------



## bluebike (9. Januar 2006)

hallo ihr hochfrequenten Feldbergbefahrer...

bin gerade aus dem Urlaub, und wollte heute mittag mal in den Taunus. Wenn ich die letzten 3-4 Beiträge richtig interpretiere, heißt das, dass ich mich lieber mit den Spikes auf den langen Weg aus Frankfurt mache, wenn ich nicht frühzeitig wieder umdrehen will..... oder sieht die Kalkulation so aus, dass ich 30 km Asphalt mich über Spikes ärgere, um dann schlappe 50 m sicher übers Eis zu kommen?

sehe gerade, sipemue hat die Antwort schon geschrieben




Gruß bluebike


----------



## sipemue (9. Januar 2006)

also als ich gestern gefahren bin, bin ich quasi den kompletten weg von Saalburg bis Feldberg auf geschlossener Eispiste unterwegs gewesen.
Aber bereits auch schon unterhalb der Saalburg waren auf den Nebenwegen viele große Eisflächen, die mit normaler "Sommerbereifung" nicht zu fahren gewesen wäre ...

Wie sieht es mit Mittwoch abend aus, wer kommt mit (siehe "Last Minute Biking")?


----------



## wissefux (9. Januar 2006)

also spikes sind definitiv die sicherere wahl, keine frage. auch ich liebe es mittlerweile, mit spikes vor allem etwas flotter und angstfreier wieder runterzufahren  
aber es geht z.z. auch ohne, zumindest von königstein aus über fuchstanz.
bei 30 km anfahrt würde ich wahrscheinlich eher ohne spikes losziehen und im zweifel kriegt man die nötigen höhenmeter auch im gebiet der taunustrails meist gänzlich eisfrei zusammen.
habe noch keine langzeiterfahrung mit spikes und kann in sofern nicht beurteilen, wie sich eis- und schneefreies fahren auf dauer auf die haltbarkeit der spikereifen auswirken.
ein bisschen asphalt soll wohl zumindest bei den schwalbe ice spikern gut sein, damit die spikes wieder frisch geschliffen werden. aber ob das gleich 30 km sein müssen, keine ahnung   vielleicht alternativ mit auto oder bahn an den berg ran


----------



## RePet (9. Januar 2006)

War gestern auch mit 2 Freunden auf den Feldberg unterwegs (ohne Spikes).
Also höhe fuchsstanz oder sandplacken ist es extrem glat. Wer bremst der fält 
Aber umso höher man kommt, sind die bedingungen viel besser, da die wege keine cm dicke eisschicht, sondern mit festgetretenes schnee bedeckt ist.

Was richtig fett spass macht ist, durch tiefschnee nen berg runter fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wadenripper (10. Januar 2006)

Morgens halb zehn in Deutschland!!!! 


Und der fuhr die ganze Zeit vor mir her


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (10. Januar 2006)

War heute auch schön um Feldi und Altkönig unterwegs. War sehr froh, meine Spikes zu haben. Ohne wär man sicher je nach Weg irgendwie so bis Fuchstanz oder knapp davor gekommen, da der Schnee ziemlich harschig und das Eis teilweise von Schnee überdeckt war, aber mit Spikes ist´s momentan im Taunus sicher von Vorteil und man ist einfach auf der sicheren Seite, gerade bergab. Außerdem kann man damit dann die gleich Trails wie im Sommer fahren!


----------



## sipemue (12. Januar 2006)

Yeap,
war heute auch im schön vereisten Taunus nochmal unterwegs. Ich bin eigentlich kein Weg gefahren, wo ich behaupten könnte, dass man dort ohne Spikes auch nur einigermaßen sicher hätte fahren können.

Gegen kurz nach 20 uhr hat dann auch der Eisregen eingesetzt und als ich gegen 21 Uhr zu hause war, war ich total vereist: rund 1-3 mm dicke Eisschicht auf dem Bike, Rucksack, gar selbst auf der Jacke+Helm. Sowas habe ich auch noch nicht erlebt! Schade, dass ich kein Photo bei der Hand hatte.


----------



## neikless (12. Januar 2006)

ja gestern abend war der absolute oberkammer
eisregen und eiskruste mehrere zentimeter dick 
hatte schon zu fuß probleme die einfahrt nach hause zu bewältigen musste mich am zaun und du durchs rosenbeer hangeln ...

heute morgen war ich hier in kronberg/königstein zu fuß
mit hund on tour im wald geht es wo die wege nicht so platt
getrappelt sind/waren sonnst denke ich sind spikes ratsam


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Januar 2006)

Heute morgen war die Gegend zwischen Parkplatz Hohemark und dem Altkönig einigermaßen fahrbar. Ich habe keine freien Eisflächen gesehen, alles war mit einer Harschschicht bedeckt. Es sah aus als ob sie aus abgebrochenen Reifstücken von den umliegenden Bäumen bestehen würde. 
Unter Reifschicht sind oft Eisflächen, nicht ganz ungefährlich! Spätestens beim Bremsen ohne Spikes erfährt man was drunter ist!  

Auch wenns ohne Spikes möglich ist, richtig Spaß machts nur mit!


----------



## gipfelbiker (14. Januar 2006)

och war heut mittag aufm gipfel
hier meine heutige route:
glashütten-glaskopf-fuchstanz-hohemark-sandplacken-feldberg-rotes kreuz-glaskopf-glashütten

war alles schön fahrbar, bis auf wenige stellen eigentlich kaum glatt.  der schnee ist auch schön fest, also mit recht wenig rollwiderstand..

das wetter war einfach traumhaft, blauer himmel, sonnenschein 
das negative nur, das dann so viele leut (fussgänger schlittenfahrer ) da sind.

morgen mach ich auch wieder ne tour.
hoffentlich hab ich genug zeit..


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (14. Januar 2006)

gipfelbiker schrieb:
			
		

> das negative nur, das dann so viele leut (fussgänger schlittenfahrer ) da sind.


Tja, bei dem Wetter wollen halt alle gern in den Taunus und mittlerweile (im Gegesatz zum Dezember) haben sich die meisten Leute auch dran gewöhnt, daß man mit dem MTB auch auf Schnee und Eis fahren kann. Vom Feldberg halte ich mich am Wochenende alledings momentan fern. Da ist einfach zu viel los und Schlitten sind leider ziemlich unberechenbar. Es gibt ja noch viele andere schöne Stellen im Taunus.

Wir hatten heute auch eine sehr schöne Tour ab Hohemark und haben uns nach Aufstieg durchs Reichenbachtal zum Fuchstanz erst mal schnell weg vom großen Trubel gemacht und sind dann vom viiiel ruhigeren Altkönig den schwarzen Weg runter gefahren. Der geht mit Spikes momentan wie im Sommer und auch ide zwei Mitfahrer ohne Spikes kamen ganz gut zurecht. Auch die Hauptwege sind wenig vereist bzw. durch die leichte Schneeauflage über dem Eis gut fahrbar.


----------



## sipemue (17. Januar 2006)

Fahrbericht von heute abend:
Biken bergauf so gut wie nicht möglich, zuviel + zu nasser Schnee. Selbst auf ebenen Wegen war es nur sehr schwer vorwärts zu kommen, ständig bricht man im Schnee ein. Keine Traktion, man bleibt einfach wie festgebacken im Schnee kleben. 
Werde mein Glück mit dem Bike im Taunus erst wieder versuchen, wenn der Schnee geschmolzen oder tiefgefrohren+steinhart ist.

P.s.: Gigantische 5 km bei 140 hm heute gefahren/geschoben ... woh!


----------



## gipfelbiker (17. Januar 2006)

sipemue schrieb:
			
		

> Fahrbericht von heute abend:
> Biken bergauf so gut wie nicht möglich, zuviel + zu nasser Schnee. Selbst auf ebenen Wegen war es nur sehr schwer vorwärts zu kommen, ständig bricht man im Schnee ein. Keine Traktion, man bleibt einfach wie festgebacken im Schnee kleben.
> Werde mein Glück mit dem Bike im Taunus erst wieder versuchen, wenn der Schnee geschmolzen oder tiefgefrohren+steinhart ist.
> 
> P.s.: Gigantische 5 km bei 140 hm heute gefahren/geschoben ... woh!




ach was, man kann das auch alles positiv sehn.  das trainiert kräftig, wenn man sich im relativ tiefen schnee voll anstrengt und quält 
ich war heut auch mitm freund aufm feldberg, von glashütten aus, es hat dauernd geschneit, war teilweise wirklich schlecht fahrbar, aber es war trotzdem ganz lustig..  bergab geht das dann ja einigermassen...
wenigstens war es nicht so kalt wie am sonntag, da war nebel und so richtung -10 grad, trotdem viele leute..  aber heut wurde es gegen ende auch etwas kalt..


----------



## Hugo (17. Januar 2006)

sch*** und mir sagt ma wieder keine bescheid
wollte eigentlich auch nochma aufn feldberg mit schnee, aber bei uns hat jetzt das grosse regnen angefangen und die temperaturen sind langsam auch nicht mehr winterlich...
@simon
das näcshte ma pn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (18. Januar 2006)

War gestern mit Sipemue
im Taunus unterwegs, das Ergebnis hat er ja beschrieben. 

Es war eine Premiere, das fahren hat mir zu ersten mal keinen Spass gemacht.


Gruss Uwe


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Januar 2006)

Bilder von gestern...


----------



## gipfelbiker (18. Januar 2006)

@Lucafabian:
hat es nicht wenigstens etwas spass gemacht?  ich find das ein erlebnis bei so nem wetter.  aber heut is ja leider nur noch alles matsch, das is echt nich schön..

@Hugo:
Wer Simon?   ..da hast du wohl echt was verpasst.  ma sehn wann der nächste schnee kommt...

@sipemue:
bei deinem benutzerbild wundert es mich, dass du dich über zuviel schnee beklagst


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Januar 2006)

gipfelbiker schrieb:
			
		

> @Lucafabian:
> hat es nicht wenigstens etwas spass gemacht?  ich find das ein erlebnis bei so nem wetter.  aber heut is ja leider nur noch alles matsch, das is echt nich schön..



Nachts, bei Schnee, im Taunus ist es immer gut, daher:
Es hat nicht nur ein wenig sondern ganz viel Spass gemacht, lediglich das mit dem fahren war so ne Sache! 

Zudem bin ich gestern das erste mal mit Sipemue unterwegs gewesen, insofern wars in jedem Fall gut.


----------



## blackbike__ (20. Januar 2006)

weiss jemand von euch, wie's derzeit so auf der höhe hohe mark und noch weiter runter richtung oberursel auf den wegen aussieht? muss entscheiden, ob ich mich heute mittag mit 'ner horde kidds in den wald trauen kann. wenn die wege aber nur annähernd so eisig aussehen, wie hier unten südlich von ffm dann ist das angesichts völlig runtergefahrener slicks bei den meisten keine so gute idee  also, wäre super, wenn jemand berichten könnte!

dankeschön, bb


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. Januar 2006)

blackbike schrieb:
			
		

> weiss jemand von euch, wie's derzeit so auf der höhe hohe mark und noch weiter runter richtung oberursel auf den wegen aussieht? muss entscheiden, ob ich mich heute mittag mit 'ner horde kidds in den wald trauen kann. wenn die wege aber nur annähernd so eisig aussehen, wie hier unten südlich von ffm dann ist das angesichts völlig runtergefahrener slicks bei den meisten keine so gute idee  also, wäre super, wenn jemand berichten könnte!
> 
> dankeschön, bb


Bin jetzt zwar nicht Hohemark, sondern 100 m tiefer, aber momentan sind die Schneeverhältnisse ziemlich wiederlich. Tauender, schwerer Pappschnee. Wei´s mit dem Eis aussieht weiß ich nicht, aber ich würd mit Slicks niemanden auf das Terroir lassen.


----------



## blackbike__ (20. Januar 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:
			
		

> Bin jetzt zwar nicht Hohemark, sondern 100 m tiefer, aber momentan sind die Schneeverhältnisse ziemlich wiederlich. Tauender, schwerer Pappschnee. Wei´s mit dem Eis aussieht weiß ich nicht, aber ich würd mit Slicks niemanden auf das Terroir lassen.



dankeschön ! na dann werd ich wohl besser paar fahrtechnikspielchen auf dem schulhof machen


----------



## gipfelbiker (22. Januar 2006)

hi!

ich war heut vormittag ma oben.
war ganz gut fahrbar..


----------



## gipfelbiker (22. Januar 2006)

strecke:
glashütten-glaskopf-fuchstanz-feldberg-trail zu rotes kreuz-glaskopf-glashütten
das einzig schlechtere stück war vom glaskopf hoch, da war schnee, der noch nich plattgetrampelt, aber gefroren war, man is aber trotzdem eingesunken und war volll der rollwiderstand..
aber sonst wars gut fahrbar, auch ohne spikes, meine little alberts ham mich schön nach vorn getrieben .
sehr schön war dann die abfahrt auf dem schönen trail an der quelle vorbei zum roten kreuz und weiter zum glaskopf .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipemue (22. Januar 2006)

hallo,
bin heute von Bad Homburg über Saalburg, Sandplacken zum Feldberg gefahren: 100% Spass war garantiert! Zwischen ca. 200 bis 600 meter war alles total vereist, mit Spikes jedoch Fun (besonders wenn die Fußgänger kaum gescheit laufen konnten und man mit dem Radl "gemütlich" an denen vorbei gezogen ist). Oberhalb 600m war der Schnee schon festgetreten und hat super Grip gehabt.


----------



## Astrokill (23. Januar 2006)

Ob man mit Normalbereifung einigermaßen fahren kann, scheint momentan stark davon abzuhängen, welche Strecke man wählt. Wir wollten gestern von Kronberg aus via Falkenstein Richtung Fuchstanz, leider hatte mein Mitfahrer keine Spikes aufgezogen und so lag er etwa 200 Meter nach Ortsende zum ersten Mal auf der Nase. Nachdem er sich wieder aufgerappelt hatte, passierte ihm wenige Meter weiter nochmal dasselbe. Also haben wir umgekehrt und einen anderen Waldweg ausprobiert - dort kam er dann gerade noch 50 Meter weit, bis es ihn wieder zerlegt hat   Wie sipemue schon schrieb: alles völlig vereist...  
Wir sind dann halt ne "Flachetappe" gefahren, aber wenigstens hat sich mein Kollege jetzt auch zum Kauf von Spikes entschlossen, nachdem er gesehen hat, was damit geht


----------



## bluebike (25. Januar 2006)

Komme gerade von einer abenteuerlichen Runde zurück. Selbst mit Spikes gibt es z. Zt. auf vielen Wegen kein Halten: Hartes, spiegelglattes Eis, eine frische Schneeauflage. Wer absteigt fällt fast zwangsläufig auf die Nase. Je weiter oben, desto besser ist der Grip. Unten aber in schattigen Lagen, wo das Eis nicht ganz abgetaut war, kann man jetzt richtig was erleben....viel Spaß



bluebike


----------



## gipfelbiker (26. Januar 2006)

bluebike schrieb:
			
		

> Komme gerade von einer abenteuerlichen Runde zurück. Selbst mit Spikes gibt es z. Zt. auf vielen Wegen kein Halten: Hartes, spiegelglattes Eis, eine frische Schneeauflage. Wer absteigt fällt fast zwangsläufig auf die Nase. Je weiter oben, desto besser ist der Grip. Unten aber in schattigen Lagen, wo das Eis nicht ganz abgetaut war, kann man jetzt richtig was erleben....viel Spaß
> 
> 
> 
> bluebike




ja sch*****! 
ich wollte gestern nachmittag auch ne tour machen.. aber weit kam ich nich.  ich hab erst ma schön alle meine sachen eingepackt und mich dann warm angezogen, lampe mitgenommen für den rückweg und bin los, mit normalen reifen..  dann fahr ich so ausm ort auf n feldweg und..  direkt in der ersten kurve gelegt   bin son bisserl aufn ellenbogen jekracht und hab das dann doch gelassen mit der tour, bevor ich mich im wald irgendwo ernsthaft lege.  ich hatte aber nen richtig fetten blauen fleck, habs dann gekühlt und jetz is wieder besser.  aber jetzt hol ich mir wirklich spikes, ich denk ma den schwalbe ice spiker..

@bluebike:
was meinst du damit, dass man selbst mit spikes probleme hätte?  was fährst denn du für reifen?  ich dachte mit spikes könnt man uneingeschränkt und ungefährlich aufm eis fahrn.

...jetzt ist ja zum glück wieder viel schnee da, wenn der etwas festgetrampelt is kann man wieder gut fahrn ohne eis.  is aber gut kalt jetzt, ne.


----------



## StupidSteak (26. Januar 2006)

tjoar, ich war heute auch unterwegs... ist ja wirklich unheimlich mit dem ganzen eis unter dem schnee 
zum glück bin ich dann den downhill abseits der schotterwege gefahren, der ging dann, aber um da erstmal mit normalen reifen hinzukommen, musste man schon was leisten


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (26. Januar 2006)

gipfelbiker schrieb:
			
		

> ich dachte mit spikes könnt man uneingeschränkt und ungefährlich aufm eis fahrn.


Auch nicht alles. Das Eis, was Anfang der Woche auf den Wegen war, war durch das Tauen und nachts wieder gefrieren dermaßen verdichtet, daß sich die Spikes da nur ganz wenig rein drücken konnten. Bin zwar auch auf solchen Wegen gefahren, aber es war schon Balance und ein sehr runder Tritt nötig. Als ich einmal auf so einem Weg abgestiegen bin saß ich sofort auf dem Oberrohr. Mit Schuhen ist da null Halt mehr drauf.




			
				gipfelbiker schrieb:
			
		

> ...jetzt ist ja zum glück wieder viel schnee da, wenn der etwas festgetrampelt is kann man wieder gut fahrn ohne eis.  is aber gut kalt jetzt, ne.


Heute wars eigentlich sehr schön zu fahren. Der Schnee war ganz locker und man kam gut über die Eisplatten weg. Ab und zu haben die sich zwar durch ein überraschendes Wegrutschen des Rades wieder in Erinnerung gebracht, aber bergauf ist das halb so wild. Bergab sind wir dann auf teils jungfäulichen Trails gesurft, was wunderschön ging, bis auf das erste Stück am Feldi selbst. Im Bereich der Pisten hat sich nämlich doch ganz ordentlich Schnee angeweht. 
Und ja, klat war´s! -8° hatten wir am Sandplacken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (27. Januar 2006)

Ich kom grad vom Altkönig, trotz der Spikes fand ich es doch ziemlich glatt. Bergauf gehts so, wie auch schwarzer Kater schon gesagt hat. Bergab bin ich zweimal auf die Nase (naja es war der Rücken) geplumst. Das Hauptproblem waren die Spurillen, wenn man da draufkommt gibts momentan auch mit Spikes kaum noch ein halten. Der Schnee verhindert einen guten Grip auf dem Eis.
Also seid vorsichtig und heizt nicht so runter! Das man fällt, merkt man erst wenn es zu spät ist! 
Ach ja, kalt wars auch noch und trotzdem war es superschön...


----------



## wissefux (29. Januar 2006)

ok, ok. ich gebs ja zu : heute war ich nur am kleinen feldberg   

nicht, weil ich es nicht noch bis oben hin geschafft hätte. nein, es waren definitiv zu viele leute da oben  
ist ja kein wunder, bei dem wetter   
ich hatte halt die hoffnung, dass die parkplätze da oben wegen eisplatten gesperrt sind. zumindest wurde das so im radio die ganze woche durchgegeben ...
wie auch immer, es war mit spikes alles gut fahrbar. logo, dass man bei spurrillen besonders aufpassen muß. da helfen die spikes dann auch nix ...
lasst euch von der griffigen schneedecke nicht blenden. es ist überall blankes eis drunter. an besonders exponierten stellen kommt dann das eis so richtig schön raus  
trails wie die schneise oder das reichenbachtal sind besser abwärts zu fahren, da der schnee hier noch nicht so plattgetreten ist. auch hier kommt man mit spikes nicht besonders viel besser voran als ohne ...


----------



## sipemue (29. Januar 2006)

War heute morgen mit Sonnenaufgang 3 Std. im Taunus unterwegs: Einfach nur super! Note 1+ für dieses herrliche winterliche Wetter und den festen Schnee. Fussgänger waren anfangs gar keine, später auch nur wenige unterwegs gewesen. Meine Tour habe ich mit einem tollen Downhill die Telefonschneide vom Herzberg beendet: War der erste, der dort sich wohl getraut hat eine Spur in den Schnee zu malen


----------



## cleiende (29. Januar 2006)

Morgens 3 Std mit dem ältesten Junior auf Schlitten über die Wanderwege 2x zur Hohemark gedonnert, nachmittags mit dem Rad nochmal ab HG hoch:
Hauptwege: Eis mit festgetretenem Schnee drüber, mit Spikes komplett machbar, aber eine Menge Leute unterwegs (Wochenende & gutes Wetter).
Abseits davon: at your own risk


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (31. Januar 2006)

War heute unterwegs und muß sagen, daß es momentan sehr vom Weg abhängig ist, wie man voran kommt.
Auf breiten Wegen unter ~450 m sind Teile oder zumindest die Fahrspuren großteils frei. Das dürfte auch schon wieder mit normalen Reifen gehen. Der untere Teil vom Marmorstein-Trail ist z.B. komplett schneefrei und hat richtig Spaß gemacht!
Auf Trails und Waldwegen oberhalb ~600 m, wo der Schnee tagsüber taut und nacht wieder gefriert ist dafür sehr harter Boden, für den ich Spikes dringend empfehlen würde. Desto stärker die Wege frequentiert sind, desto mehr bekommt das ganze dann noch den Chrakter einer Buckelpiste. Fährt sich sehr interessant... Beispiel ist hier der Limesweg zwischen Roßkopf und Sandplacken.
Auf weniger frequentierten Wegen, vor allem in den höheren Lagen wie z.B. am Altkönig liegt der Schnee dafür noch ordentlich rum. Leider bricht man immer wieder ein, was nicht wirklich Spaß macht. Den Altkönig über 700 m würd ich momentan nur echten Schneegöttern empfehlen. Weiter den schwarzen Weg runter bis kurz über´n Viktoriatempel muß man Schnee auch schon mögen.

Alles in allem aber wunderschönes Wetter heute!


----------



## RePet (31. Januar 2006)

Wir waren am Sonntag im und um Feldberg unterwegs gewesen. Wir sind von Schmitten aus rauf richtung Feldberg dann ... mist weis nicht mehr wie der Ort heist ... egal hauptsach downhill auf schnee und eis  
Zum glück haben wir noch 2 Sätze Spike Reifen von Schwalbe organisieren können, ohne diese hätten wir nicht mal den ersten Anstieg hoch fahren können.
Also die mittlere Höhenregionen kann man momentan ohne Spikes komplet vergessen. Ohne zu übertreiben, auf vielen Waldwegen ist eine 2-3cm dicke Eis-Panzerung drauf  

Aber mit Spikes und der nötigen Vorsicht, kann man echt spass haben.

Eh mal ne Frage, hat einer von euch auch diesen mega Blutpfleg gesehn  
Ist da beim Hirsch die Hemorieden explodiert  

Bah eklig :kotz: <--- hehe wolte immer mal diesen hier einsetzen


----------



## Altkönig (1. Februar 2006)

War am Wochenende auch dort oben; war ja ein Traumwetter. Vor allem scheint es auf dem Feldberg zur Zeit wärmer zu sein als unten. 

Blöderweise isses bei so'nem Wetter natürlich extrem voll, und das macht dann eigentlich auch keinen Spaß mehr. Auf dem Stück zwischen Sandplacken und Feldberg haben mich erst zwei Skibobs (!) überholt, und dann knallt mir in der letzten Kurve eine Schlittenfahrerin ins Rad, deren Hose jetzt durch ein Andenken meines Spikes dekoriert ist.

Habe auf der anderen Seite runter Richtung kl. Feldberg dann stellenweise geschoben, weils von Schlittenfahreren nur so wimmelte. Zum Altkönig gings dann aber wieder super, und die Buckelpisten, die Schwarzer Kater beschreibt, machen richtig Spaß! Nur das letzte Stück zum Altkönig mußte ich schieben, durch den hohen Schnee kam ich einfach nicht durch. Von dort oben waren dann alle am gucken, als gegenüber auf'm Feldberg der Rettungshubschrauber landete; vermutlich die Urache für RePets Blutfleck.

Ne schöne aktuelle Beschreibung zu diesem Thread liefert auch die FAZ:
http://www.faz.net/s/Rub8D05117E1AC946F5BB438374CCC294CC/Doc~E9E666B60A56B485C87D0BC75318DB6A8~ATpl~Ecommon~Scontent.html


----------



## gipfelbiker (1. Februar 2006)

Altkönig schrieb:
			
		

> Ne schöne aktuelle Beschreibung zu diesem Thread liefert auch die FAZ:
> http://www.faz.net/s/Rub8D05117E1AC946F5BB438374CCC294CC/Doc~E9E666B60A56B485C87D0BC75318DB6A8~ATpl~Ecommon~Scontent.html



in der taunus zeitung hab ich letzte woche einen artikel übers mountainbiken im winterlichen taunus gesehn.  war auch n bild drin..
aber irgendwie haben die im bericht voll auf den freeridern rumgehackt, das wären ja so bösartige geschöpfe, die die natur durch ihre rampen zerstören und wenn man versuchen würde diesen freundlich zuzureden wären diese auch gewaltbereit.. 
hier noch der link zum artikel (hab ich gerad gefunden) http://www.rhein-main.net/sixcms/list.php?page=fnp2_news_article&id=2744279
also ich gehör zumindest zu den 96 Prozent die lieb sind und nich zu den 4, die die natur kaputt und irgendwelche illegalen sachen machen


ich wollt ma fragen, wie es denn heut mit dem wetter aussah.  wir haben morgen vor, ne tour von königstein aus auf den feldberg zu machen.  geht das ohne spikes, wir haben nämlich keine, oder is das überhaupt nicht zu empfehlen?


----------



## KyleKatarn (1. Februar 2006)

gipfelbiker schrieb:
			
		

> ich wollt ma fragen, wie es denn heut mit dem wetter aussah.  wir haben morgen vor, ne tour von königstein aus auf den feldberg zu machen.  geht das ohne spikes, wir haben nämlich keine, oder is das überhaupt nicht zu empfehlen?



Hi Gipfelbiker,
war heute nochmal ne gute Stunde rund um den Feldberg unterwegs, bin von Schmitten --> Oberreifenberg --> Feldberg --> Sandplacken --> Schmitten gefahren. 

Ab Höhe Oberreifenberg liegt auf den Hauptwegen festgetrettener Schnee der sich gut auch ohne Spike-Reifen fahren lässt. Aber zwischen Schmitten und Reifenberg ist ohne Spike-Reifen teilweise unfahrbar. Wir hatten heute tagsüber  bis zu 3 Grad und jetzt aktuell wieder - 4,5 Grad, das verschärft das ganze teilweise da die angetauten Eisflächen wieder neu überfrieren. Auf dem Weg vom Feldberg zum Sandplacken ist auf dem letzten Stück eine ca. 30 m lange komplette Eisschicht auf der am Sonntag kein Fussgänger mehr laufen konnte. Würde es dir ohne Spikes nicht empfehlen, denke aber es ist möglich wenn man ein guter Fahrer ist und Umwege in Kauf nimmt. 

Grüße 
Kyle


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (1. Februar 2006)

gipfelbiker schrieb:
			
		

> in der taunus zeitung hab ich letzte woche einen artikel übers mountainbiken im winterlichen taunus gesehn.  war auch n bild drin..
> aber irgendwie haben die im bericht voll auf den freeridern rumgehackt, das wären ja so bösartige geschöpfe, die die natur durch ihre rampen zerstören und wenn man versuchen würde diesen freundlich zuzureden wären diese auch gewaltbereit..
> hier noch der link zum artikel (hab ich gerad gefunden) http://www.rhein-main.net/sixcms/list.php?page=fnp2_news_article&id=2744279
> also ich gehör zumindest zu den 96 Prozent die lieb sind und nich zu den 4, die die natur kaputt und irgendwelche illegalen sachen machen


Da sieht man leider wieder, wie der Mensch gestrickt ist und wo das Problem liegt. 4% (wer weiß wo die Zahl her kommt) verhalten sich nach Forstamtsmeinung inkorrekt, aber über die 4% hört man die tollsten Horrorgeschichten. Schade daran ist, daß sich die meisten Leser des Artikels wahrscheinlich den Teil mit den gefährlichen Bikern eher einprägen als den mit den 96%, die einfach nur Freude an der Natur haben.   Bleibt leider nur zu hoffen, daß die genug (und vor allem die richtigen) Leute sich selbst ein Bild zu machen in der Lage sind und alle sich das Schlußwort des Artikels mal einprägen.
Übrigens ist der Artikel auch noch schlecht recherchiert: Querfeldein ist verboten, aber auf Pfaden (=naturfeste Wege) darf gebikt werden!

Zurück zum Thema: Ich denke, man kommt schon zum Feldi ohne Spikes hoch, wenn man die richtigen Wege nimmt und eben zur Not auch mal schiebt. Allerdings würd ich da doch lieber noch ein bis zwei Wochen warten und in niedrigere Lagen ausweichen. Der Taunus besteht ja nun wirklich nicht nur aus den Feldbergen...
Werd morgen vormittag/mittag wohl auch mal hoch kurbeln, aber wie immer mit Spikes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gipfelbiker (2. Februar 2006)

ja, ich wollt heut ja eigentlich biken, aber ich war doch noch nich fit genug, hatte fette erkältung und sollte mich noch nich anstrengen.  also is mein freund mitn paar andern gefahrn.  war wohl wie ihr schon sagtet teilweise echt glatt, die haben sich auch paar mal gelegt..
aber das beste war ja immer noch, dass sein reklamierter fox dämpfer heut zurückkam und der is nach kurzer zeit wieder eingesackt, also musste er auf aldibike umsteigen 
na ich hoffe doch, dass ich mich am wochenende auch wieder auf den sattel schwingen kann.  
spikes hol ich mir vielleichgt auch bei nächster gelegenheit, den ice spiker hab ich da im auge.


----------



## StupidSteak (2. Februar 2006)

gipfelbiker schrieb:
			
		

> hier noch der link zum artikel (hab ich gerad gefunden) http://www.rhein-main.net/sixcms/list.php?page=fnp2_news_article&id=2744279
> also ich gehör zumindest zu den 96 Prozent die lieb sind und nich zu den 4, die die natur kaputt und irgendwelche illegalen sachen machen




... dann sollten die förster usw. einfach mal anfangen mit uns zu kooperieren... wir haben die schon gefragt ob sie interesse an einer strecke haben? - "nein, ich mache lieber regelmässig ne "illegale" strecke kaputt, anstatt eine "legale" zu genehmigen", das hat der Kronberger/Königsteiner Förster wortwörtlich gesagt...
dann soll er sie doch wieder kaputtmachen... wir bauen sie wieder auf...

wer bleibt denn auch ruhig wenn leute aus dem Wanderclub Frankfurt, 90% Rentner natürlich, die nix besseres zu tun haben als Leute zu verklagen und sich mit irgendwelchen leuten anzulegen, einen mit angespitzen stöcken angreifen??? also ich zumindest fand es nicht lustig gewaltbereiten alten säcken gegenüber zu stehen...

was ist schlimmer, wenn biker auf schotterwegen von hinten überholen, oder wenn mal ein downhiller, abbremsend, den weg kreuzt?? und was ist schlimmer, eine 5m breite schneise in den Wald zu hauen um einen Schotterweg zu bauen, oder einen weg zwischen den bäumen durch, ohne irgendetwas kaputtzumachen zu bauen???
was schadet mehr dem wild? ne b445 durch den wald, oder nen kleiner pfad wo ab und zu mal nen fahrradfahrer runterfährt?!?! und ehrlichgesagt geht mir das argument das wir dem wild schaden gehörig auf den sack, das sind eh nur die jägerärsche die ruhe beim tieretöten haben wollen...


ich mein, andere 15 jährige saufen sich halb tot, schmeissen fensterscheiben ein, ich fahre fahrrad, na und?

mMn ist ein Sonntagsausflug des Frankfurter wandervereins schädlicher fürs wild und den wald, die hinterlassen soviel müll usw., aber leider sind diese leute ja in der überzahl, und haben zeit solche hetzkampagnen zu führen... was haben denn die "jetzt renter" und der förster in ihrer Jugendgemacht?? fensterscheiben eingeschmissen??

und jetzt macht mich bitte fertig, setzt mich auf die ignore liste oder verklagt mich, ich wollte nur mal meine meinung kundtun, danke fürs lesen


----------



## fUEL (3. Februar 2006)

Lieber Gott bitte gib mir Gelassenheit, Dinge , die ich nicht ändern kann zu ertragen.
Die Lobby von Jägern ist extrem stark, da diese sich in der Regel aus höchsten sozialen Schichten rekrutiert.
Bei uns ist der Jagdpächter Herr Leissler-Kiep; ich denke da wird man wenig erreichen. Da dessen Wild bei mir den Garten immer wieder niedergefressen hat versuchte ich schon öfters in der Vergangenheit etwas zu erreichen wobei jeder Kontakt auf ein Abwiegeln und Kenntnissnahme allenthalben Beileid zum entstandenen Schaden hinauslief.
Das ist mit einer gewissen Arroganz nur unzureichend beschrieben.
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, daß es sich mit den Jagdpächtern am Feldi auch nicht anders verhält.
Eine solche DH oder FR Strecke wäre sicher nur an einer Stelle realisierbar, wo man Jäger und Waldbesitzer für die Sache begeistern kann und wenig Interesse von Seiten der Wanderer besteht.
Vielleicht hat da jemand mal eine Idee zu einer passenden Location.

Ansonsten ist es im Moment wirklich kein Bikerfreundliches Wetter und man muss schon wirklich gesund sein, um länger als 3 Stunden auszuhalten. Heute morgen hab ich Bilder vom Königssee gesehen, der ist komplett zugefroren. Wer in der Region bikt hat jetzt die Möglichkeit auf einem riesigen zugefrorenen See zu biken. Echt klasse, Icerace etc. 

Keep on riding
Frank


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Februar 2006)

fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten ist es im Moment wirklich kein Bikerfreundliches Wetter und man muss schon wirklich gesund sein, um länger als 3 Stunden auszuhalten.
> 
> Keep on riding
> Frank



So schlecht ist es doch gar nicht. Vielleicht ein wenig frostig.
Soweit ich weis soll doch auf dem Feldberg die Sonne scheinen, ich werd jetzt gleich mal losziehen um den Wetterbericht zu kontrollieren. 
Allen die zuhause bleiben müssen ein herzliches: 

Wie gehts bei Dir mit der Genesung voran?  Hoffentlich bist Du bald wieder fit, dann klappt das vieleicht auch mal mit ner gemeinsamen Ausfahrt. Bagere grad die Schwarz Katz an, evtl. geht die ja mal fremd mit uns und zeigt uns ein paar tolle Trails. 

 Gruss Uwe


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (3. Februar 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> Bagere grad die Schwarz Katz an, evtl. geht die ja mal fremd mit uns und zeigt uns ein paar tolle Trails.


Muß ich jetzt rot werden? 

Zu dem Artikel hab ich übrigens heute morgen im Namen der DIMB IG Rhein-Taunus eine Stellungnahme in Form eines Leserbriefes abgegeben. Mal sehen, ob der abgedruckt wird. Die Sachlage an sich stimmt ja so in etwa leider, aber für den normalen Bürger leider doch etwas mißverständlich und überspitzt serviert. Wer an der Sachlage gern etwas ändern möchte nicht nur Frust schieben will, der ist gern eingeladen mit uns entsprechendes zu erarbeiten. Das nächste Treffen der IG Rhein-Taunus wird am 16.2. um 20 Uhr im Rettershof zwischen Kelkheim und Königstein statt finden. Wenn wer kommen will und gern sein Anliegen vorbringen möchte sollte sich aber möglichst vorher bei mir melden: [email protected]

Zurück zum eigentlichen Thema Wetterlage: Mir stinkt das mit der Dauerkälte langsam! Wollt heut früh mit dem Bike zur Arbeit fahren, aber ein Blick auf´s Thermometer hat mich dann irgendwie doch ins Auto verschoben...  Werd mich aber nachher noch mal für eine kurze Runde um Eppstein in den Sattel schwingen und morgen nach dem Biketreff wird´s auch wieder mehr zum Wetter um Feldberg&Co. geben.


----------



## Der Spanier (3. Februar 2006)

Na ja, Journalisten....seit einigen Monaten versuche ich, dass meine Freundin, die bei HR arbeitet, einen Beitrag über die gemeinsamen Treffen durch MTB-News Forum (wie der legendär After Work Bike  ) oder über den Winterpokal macht. Gestern Abend kam sie nach Hause und fragte: Machst du auch solche Bauwerke im Wald????  

Natürlich hatte sie den Artikel gelesen und ein partiales Bild darüber gemacht.
Außerdem ist das Internet wieder die Ursache aller Bosheit  : Kinderpornographie, internationaler Terrorismus und nun auch Treffpunkt von umweltfeindlichen Freeriders. Super, dass die Vernetzungsmöglichkeiten, die Beratung oder die Entstehung von sozialen Kontakten gar nicht erwähnt werden. Na ja, alle, die sich durch Online-Fahrradforums kennen lernen und treffen, sind jetzt verdächtig mögliche wilde rucksichtlose gefährliche Freeriders für das Massenpublikum. Danke schön!, es wird wenig berichtet und eher negativ.

Die Macht der Lobbys/ Vereine ist immer groß und sie sind in der Nähe der politischen Macht. Leider befürchte ich, dass sich die Lage der Mountainbiker aller art viel verschlechtern kann. Mal sehen, wie lange solche Gruppen brauchen, um ein Pfad-Verbot vorzuschlagen. Mittlerweile denken viele davon, dass es schon verboten ist. Leider haben sie viele Möglichkeiten, sie sich durchzusetzen.

@Schwarzer Kater: Deinen Antwortbrief habe ich schon in Internet gelesen. Ich habe außerdem eine Frage: Was kann man machen, wenn Fahren auf unbefestigte Pfads erlaubt ist und man jemand, der eine gegen Fahrradfahrer gezielte Hürde auf einen Pfad lässt (Steine, Ästen...), erwischt wird. Langsam nervt mir diese Sache  . Mein letzter gefährlicher Unfall war dank eines tollen Asts, der quer auf einem Pfad beim Herzberg lag und durch Schnee nicht zu sehen war. Es passierte nichts, aber es hätte passieren können... 
Gruß
Ruben


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Februar 2006)

Wir sollten mal wieder zum eigentlichen Thema kommen:
Komm wieder mal grad vom Altkönig, wie bisher im Bereich von 600-700m ganz viel Eis und von wegen Sonnenschein in hohen Lagen... trüb wars und ganz viel Wolken hats gehabt. Beim runterfahren gabs kalte Finger uns Füße. 
Mit Spikes läßt sich alles gut fahren, ohne Spikes soll fahren wer will..

genug jetzt.............................die warme Dusche wartet!


@schwarz katz: ne must nicht rot werden, bin verheiratet und hab zwei Kinder und meine Frau passt auf mich gut auf.......


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (4. Februar 2006)

War heute wieder im Hochtaunus unterwegs. Mit Spikes und etwas Vorsicht läßt es sich ganz gut fahren, sofern man nicht wie ein Sack Kartoffeln auf dem Sattel hockt. Ohne Spikes kann ich es momentan jedem nur abraten! Stellenweise sind die Wege, vor allem im Bereich Sandplacken-Herzberg-Roßkopf derart vereist, daß man selbst mit Spikes sehr vorsichtig fahren muß.


----------



## darkdesigner (5. Februar 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne Spikes kann ich es momentan jedem nur abraten! Stellenweise sind die Wege, vor allem im Bereich Sandplacken-Herzberg-Roßkopf derart vereist, daß man selbst mit Spikes sehr vorsichtig fahren muß.


Geht auch ohne... Allerdings war die V-max. bergab niedriger als bergauf  und neue Bremsbeläge brauche ich jetzt auch...

So ne Inversion hat schon was, auf dem Plateau hatte man das Gefühl auf einer Insel im Wolkenmeer zu sein. Am Mittwoch waren noch die Spitzen der höchsten Gebäude Ffms zu sehen, gestern garnüscht mehr. Auch die Wege waren am Mittwoch noch mit gefestigtem Pulverschnee sehr gut ohne Spikes zu befahren, während gestern der blanke Hass, ähm das blanke Eis sein wahres Gesicht zeigte. Werde mich wieder auf niedere Höhen die nächsten Wochen beschränken. Wenn es nicht wirklich wärmer wird, hält sich der Eispanzer auf den Wegen locker bis in den März hinein...  
dd

PS: Zu dem unappetittlichen Reißerbericht der Neuen Presse macht doch einen eigenen Meckerthreat auf, oder glaubt ihr das paßt hier her ("dunkle Wolken ziehen über dem Taunus auf?!")???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altkönig (5. Februar 2006)

War heute mittag zwischen Hohemark und Feldberg unterwegs. Auf den Hauptwegen haben die Schlittenfahrer ganze Arbeit geleistet; das Eis ist stellenweise blank poliert. Dafür sind die wenig frequentierten Wege bzw. Trails toll zu fahren, weil der Schnee recht hart ist und man nur so weit einsackt, daß es gerade guten Grip gibt. 

Wie man da oben allerdings ganz ohne Spikes fahren kann ist mir ein Rätsel; es ist teilweise auch mit den Dornen ein ganz schönder Tanz. Allerdings hab' ich auch nur die Schwalbe Snow Studs, die sind ja eigentlich eher so'ne Art Intermediates. Nicht gerade empfehlenswert zur Zeit.


----------



## sipemue (8. Februar 2006)

was ist schlimmer (bzw. spassiger) als Eisplatten?
Aquaplaning auf Eisplatten  

So wie gestern abend im Taunus ...

Ferner war es ein recht feuchtes Fahrvergnügen  dafür jedoch schön warm. Wusste schon gar nicht mehr wie warm sich mollige +3 Grad anfühlen


----------



## gipfelbiker (11. Februar 2006)

schneeee, schneeeeeee...

ich war gestern abend auf dem Feldberg, da war es echt winterlich, bergauf zwar eine Quälerei aber abwärts umso besser.  
Ich bin von Glashütten zum Glaskopf und musste von da dann über den Fuchstanz und dann zum Feldberg, weil der Schnee auf diesen Wegen wenigstens etwas festgetreten war, der Tiefschnee war einfach zu tief zum hochfahrn.  Es hat geschneit unddie Sicht war etwas eingeschränkt.  Am Endanstieg zum Gipfel, ich glaub Windeck heißt das da, musste ich dann leider schieben, weil man einfach zu stark versunken ist.  Auf dem Rückweg hat es dann nicht mehr geschneit, es wurde dann dunkel, also ein Nightride im Schnee .  Bergab kam man nämlch erstaunlich gut durch den fast bis an die Radachse reichenden Schnee, wenn man genug Schwung hatte, man musste also trotzdem in die Pedale treten um nicht langsamer zu werden oder gar steckenzubleiben.

Also, für alle die Tiefschnee lieben, kann ich eine Tour nur empfehlen


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (11. Februar 2006)

War eben auch im Taunus unterwegs und denke mir, daß man momentan zumindest keine Spikes braucht. Dafür ist der hohe Schnee teilweise ein echtes Problem. Auf Nebenwegen steht man schon mal bis zur Nabe drin und da kommt man bergauf einfach nicht mehr durch. Bergab geht´s ganz gut, zumindest wenn man versucht, eine noch unbefahrene Linie zu treffen. Unterhalb 400-500 m geht´s momentan sehr problemlos.


----------



## gipfelbiker (12. Februar 2006)

gipfelbiker schrieb:
			
		

> schneeee, schneeeeeee...
> 
> ich war gestern abend auf dem Feldberg, da war es echt winterlich, bergauf zwar eine Quälerei aber abwärts umso besser.
> Ich bin von Glashütten zum Glaskopf und musste von da dann über den Fuchstanz und dann zum Feldberg, weil der Schnee auf diesen Wegen wenigstens etwas festgetreten war, der Tiefschnee war einfach zu tief zum hochfahrn.  Es hat geschneit unddie Sicht war etwas eingeschränkt.  Am Endanstieg zum Gipfel, ich glaub Windeck heißt das da, musste ich dann leider schieben, weil man einfach zu stark versunken ist.  Auf dem Rückweg hat es dann nicht mehr geschneit, es wurde dann dunkel, also ein Nightride im Schnee .  Bergab kam man nämlch erstaunlich gut durch den fast bis an die Radachse reichenden Schnee, wenn man genug Schwung hatte, man musste also trotzdem in die Pedale treten um nicht langsamer zu werden oder gar steckenzubleiben.
> ...



Hier noch Bilder von Freitag.  Qualität is zwar nich der hammer, da handykamera, aber man sieht doch, dass da viel von dem weißen zeug is:
ich hab die nur nicht kleiner gekriegt..


----------



## Altkönig (13. Februar 2006)

Jaaa, Tiefschneeabfahrten! Wo's nicht steil genug ist, muß man aber auch bergab treten, was lustige Spuren hinterläßt, weil die Pedalen abwechslend im Schnee versinken. Leider war's mal wieder ziemlich voll und Sonntag nachmittag wurd's dann auch schon schwierig noch eine frische Spuren legen zu können. Im Bereich zwischen Fuchstanz und Emminghaushütte ging das aber noch sehr schön.

Hochfahren ging bei mir aber nicht ohne Abzusteigen. Und dann hab ich das Problem, daß der Schnee ordentlich an den Schuhen pampt, sodaß ich in die Klickies nicht mehr 'reinkomme. Im Sommer bin ich mit den selben Dingern über die (teilweise schön vermatschten) Alpen gefahren; nie ein Problem gehabt. Aber was ist schon ein AlpenX gegen den verschneiten Taunus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierkiste (14. Februar 2006)

Altkönig schrieb:
			
		

> Und dann hab ich das Problem, daß der Schnee ordentlich an den Schuhen pampt, sodaß ich in die Klickies nicht mehr 'reinkomme. Im Sommer bin ich mit den selben Dingern über die (teilweise schön vermatschten) Alpen gefahren; nie ein Problem gehabt. Aber was ist schon ein AlpenX gegen den verschneiten Taunus?



Hab mir am Sonntag auch den Feldberg angetan.
Irgendwie isses dieser Tage viel Schnee, bergab treten müssen macht keinen Spaß - Sorry, nicht wirklich.


Mit verpampten Schuhen habe ich kaum Probleme gehabt, die Eggbeater sind da imho recht unempfindlich.


Sascha


----------



## volkair (14. Februar 2006)

Bin gerade zurück vom Feldberg, der schnee ist jetzt weitestgehend plattgefahren. Man kann also gut hochfahren. Downhill habe ich immer noch manschetten und bin lieber die strasse gefahren. dabei sind mir fast die finger abgefroren.  Oben herrscht dichter nebel und temperaturen im minusbereich.Aber dafür sind die wege schön leer. Ich bin über die saalburg gefahren. sehr anstrengend! tiefer schnee aber schön trocken, da es ja kalt ist. Es war wiedermal ein schöner tag mit meinem bike!


----------



## gipfelbiker (16. Februar 2006)

Altkönig schrieb:
			
		

> Leider war's mal wieder ziemlich voll und Sonntag nachmittag wurd's dann auch schon schwierig noch eine frische Spuren legen zu können.



(meine Berichte kommen zwar jetzt etwas spät, aber hier sind se nun

Wir Glashüttner waren am Sonntag Nachmittag zu fünft oben, es war unerträglich voll..
Wie sind von Glashütten über Fuchstanz und wollten dann Richtung Sandplacken fahrn, es war aber nur ein schmaler Teil vom Weg festgetreten, auf dem es sich fahren ließ.  Das Problem war, dass uns immer wieder irgendwelche "saufreundlichen" Leute entgegenkamen und nicht ausweichen wollten, also haben wir versucht, an ihnen vorbeizufahren und sind steckengeblieben.    Aber sonst wenn der Weg mal frei von Wanderern war, konnte man sehr gut fahren.
Vom Sandplacken aus ging es dann besser, da war der Weg breiter, aber am Endanstieg mussten wir teilweise schieben, weil der Schnee dann doch recht weich war und dauernd Schlittenfahrer angerast kamen.
Dann haben wir uns auf dem Gipfel von der Auffahrt erholt und haben den Rückweg angetreten über den Trail zur Quelle und zum Roten Kreuz und den steilen Weg abwärts weiter Richtung Glashütten.
Das war eine schöne Tour, das Wetter war schön, Temperatur angenehm und wir haben es endlich mal wieder geschafft, mit mehreren Glashüttnern zusammen zu fahren..

Dann war ich zusammen mit Moi auch am Montag auf dem Feldberg.  Das Wetter war einfach traumhaft  mit Sonnenschein und Schnee, der aber nun gut fahrbar war   Unsere Strecke: Glashütten-Glaskopf-Kleiner Feldberg-Großer Feldberg-Rotes Kreuz-Glashütten.

Aber jetzt sieht die Wetterlage ja etwas unglücklicher aus  
Nach dem Regen ist der ganze Schnee zu Matsch geworden, wenn der Schneematsch wenigstens ganz weg wäre..  Ich war zwar heute nicht oben, aber ich vermute doch sehr, dass da jetzt überall dieser kaum fahrbare tiefe Schneematsch rumliegt, sowas macht doch keinen Spaß.  
Hoffentlich ist es am Wochenende besser..


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (16. Februar 2006)

gipfelbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Aber jetzt sieht die Wetterlage ja etwas unglücklicher aus
> Nach dem Regen ist der ganze Schnee zu Matsch geworden, wenn der Schneematsch wenigstens ganz weg wäre..  Ich war zwar heute nicht oben, aber ich vermute doch sehr, dass da jetzt überall dieser kaum fahrbare tiefe Schneematsch rumliegt, sowas macht doch keinen Spaß.
> Hoffentlich ist es am Wochenende besser..


Hab das zwar gerade schon im AWB-Thread geschrieben, aber hier passt der Bericht unserer heutigen Rutschpartie eigentlich noch besser rein:
Das was vom Schnee übrig ist liegt s ziemlich überall rum und machte die Fahrerei besonders oberhalb 400 m heute richtig wiederlich. Es war kaum vernünftig vorwärts zu kommen und ab und zu zieht´s einem noch ziemlich tückisch das Vorderrad weg. Wir haben heute nach etwas mehr als einer Stunde aufgegeben. Die Sturzbäche, die an allen möglichen und unmöglichen Stellen zur Zeit auftreten sind allerdings ganz lustig und vor allem echt sehenswert!
Wir sind von der Hohemark Richtun Königstein gestartet und dann über´n Victoriatempel und Hühnerberg wieder zurück. Spikes braucht man zumindest nicht mehr, aber an einigen Stellen muß man schon noch mit Eis rechnen.


----------



## Milass (18. Februar 2006)

Hi,

war heute mal wieder oben...teils heftiger Regenschauer, so nass wie heute war ich wohl selten. Angenehm Milde Temperaturen, vereinzelt vereiste Wege, aber fahrbar.




So kann man sich das ungefähr vorstellen 

Gruss 

Michael

ps, weitere bilder von heute in meinem profil


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (18. Februar 2006)

Entgegen meiner Aussage von Mitte der Woche würd ich momentan wieder Spikes empfehlen, wenn man hoch hinaus will. Besonders die viel genutzten Wege sind teilweise spiegelglatt und man merkt häufig nicht mal, wenn man von Schneematsch auf eine Eisplatte kommt. War mit dem Nobby Nic teilweise sehr grenzwertig heute und in unserer Gruppe waren einige Stürze wegen Eis zu verzeichnen. Sind aber immerhin bis zum Glaskopf rauf gekommen.


----------



## gipfelbiker (19. Februar 2006)

ich war heute vormittag auch mal wieder auf dem gipfel.  das eis bis zum glaskopf war mit etwas vorsicht gut fahrbar, dann fing es aber an mit dem schneematsch.  vom fuchstanz zum windeck musste man zwischendurch immer mal wieder schieben, einige entgegenkommende biker hatten sogar bergab mit dem weichen schnee zu kämpfen.  aber vom windeck zum gipfel ging es dann einigermaßen und den trail runter zum roten kreuz auch..
allerdings lagen auf meinem weg zwei bäume quer.
nebel und sonne war alles dabei...


----------



## andy1 (20. Februar 2006)

Wir sind gestern ab Hohemark in den Berg gefahrenâ¦

Ich bin ja wenigstens noch 25 km hingeradeltâ¦

Und im flachen Terrain wÃ¤re eigentlich wunderbar zu fahren gewesen â fast schon trocken, zudem mit mind. 9 Grad sogar schon warm aber wer Freunde hat braucht keine Feinde.

Also sind wir den Feldi hoch bzw. nur bis zum Fuchstanz gekommen.
Erst Ã¼ber mit Eisplatten Ã¼berzogene Wege gefahren â berghoch war das ja noch machbar â auch ohne Spikes. Anfahren war halt schwierig.
Danach kam der Schnee, da sind wir mehr gestapft als gefahren, immer mal ne Pause gemacht. Man konnte in Teilbereichen fahren, da wo der Schnee noch fest oder festgetreten war auf schmalen Pfaden.

Es waren noch mehr Idioten am Berg die hochgeschoben haben  
Ab Fuchstanz gings dann mehr schlecht als recht bergab. Nah einem Fahrradtausch wusste ich warum mein Kumpel wie auf Schienen Ã¼ber den Schnee fuhr und ich nur in Schlangenlienien und ohne Grip andauernd eingebrochen bin (siehe 3. Foto). Wahnsinn was das Material ausmacht.
Ich weiss aber immer noch nicht genau obs an der Geometrie, der Gabel oder den Reifen liegt. Ich denke mal es liegt zum groÃen Teil an den Reifen (Ich fahre Tioga Psycho II und er Schwalbe Jimmy Light).
Meine Geo ist halt die Geometrie von vor mind. 15-20 Jahren, sind Rad ist vielleicht erst 5 Jahre alt (Klein).
Ohne Schnee habe ich damit sonst kaum Probleme ausser dass es mal schnell schiebt und hinten schneller weggeht (groÃer Gabel-Vorkauf, langer Hinterbau).

spÃ¤ter wars eh egal, da lag Eis wohin das Auge blickte, es war schon hart an der Grenze wie wir da Ã¼bers Eis geflitzt sind â einen Schlenker und man ist weg. Krass wenns durch vereiste Rinnen einer Autospur geht ;-)

Einer ist dann auch vor mir gestÃ¼rzt â ich sah nur noch sein Radl schlittern  
Mein anderer Kumpel wollte dann in dem durch Tauwasser entstandenen Bach neben der Fahrbahn fahren und ist dann aus ÃbermÃ¼tigkeit irgendwie gestÃ¼rzt und hat sich richtig reingesetzt  
Seinen Tacho fanden wir dann 20 Meter bachabwÃ¤rts im Wasserâ¦
Gottseidank waren wir fast schon wieder am (an seinem) Auto.


Also 2,5 Stunden hin und zurÃ¼ck gefahren fÃ¼r fast 50 km (Bad Vilbel <-> Hohe Mark ohne StraÃe).
Noch mehr Zeit hat das fahren/schieben/warten am Feldberg verbraucht. ca. 3 Stunden fÃ¼r 15km


----------



## Altkönig (20. Februar 2006)

andy1 schrieb:
			
		

> Es waren noch mehr Idioten am Berg die hochgeschoben haben



Hier ist einer von denen.... 
Und ich hab's nicht mal bis zum Fuchstanz geschafft zu fahren. Ich mußte, von der Hohemark kommend, schon das Stück vor der Abzweigung zum Altkönig schieben. Hatte gehofft, daß es oben kälter wird und der Schnee damit fester, aber auf der Höhe vom Fuchstanz hatte es 4 Grad und der Schnee war einfach nur sulzig. Bin dann umgedreht.

Es gab in der letzten Zeit ja Tage, da hat's im Schnee richtig Spaß gemacht, aber gestern gehörte definitiv nicht dazu.



			
				andy1 schrieb:
			
		

> Also 2,5 Stunden hin und zurück gefahren für fast 50 km (Bad Vilbel <-> Hohe Mark ohne Straße).



Kommst Du aus Bad Vilbel? Wohne seit neuem auch in dieser Ecke, vielleicht können wir ja mal zusammen fahren.


----------



## andy1 (20. Februar 2006)

Altkönig schrieb:
			
		

> Hier ist einer von denen....
> Und ich hab's nicht mal bis zum Fuchstanz geschafft zu fahren. Ich mußte, von der Hohemark kommend, schon das Stück vor der Abzweigung zum Altkönig schieben. Hatte gehofft, daß es oben kälter wird und der Schnee damit fester, aber auf der Höhe vom Fuchstanz hatte es 4 Grad und der Schnee war einfach nur sulzig. Bin dann umgedreht.
> 
> Es gab in der letzten Zeit ja Tage, da hat's im Schnee richtig Spaß gemacht, aber gestern gehörte definitiv nicht dazu.
> ...


 Meine Freundin wohnt dort  ist mein Ausgangspunkt am Wochenende zu Touren etc. sofern es die Zeit erlaubt.

  Ich wäre auch lieber im Flachen gefahren  meinetwegen nach Darmstadt und zurück aber naja

  So wie ich auf den Feldberg fahre von Vilbel aus ist es wohl recht lang aber ich war bis jetzt zu faul nach Alternativen zu suchen  fahre immer den Niddauferweg und bei der Praunheimer Brücke rechts.
  Als ich noch in Frankfurt wohnte bin ich vom Wäldches kommend immer so gefahren.
  Nun wohne ich ja gar nicht mehr im Rhein-Maingebiet
  Das nächste mal bin ich erst wieder am 6. und dann am 11/12. März dort weil ich zwischendrin Rennrad fahre in wärmeren Gefilden und am 5. abends erst zurück komme  
  Vielleicht fahre ich auch schon ein wenig am 6. rum.

  Wir können gern mal ne Runde zusammen fahren.

  Schade, wäre gern am 5.März die CTF gefahren:
http://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?name=Breitensport&mid=287&ID_Termine=15931&mode=breiten_detail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipemue (22. Februar 2006)

War letzte Nacht im wunderschönen Taunus unterwegs.

- bis ca. 400 hm überhaupt kein Problem, nass und hier-und-da ein dünnes Schneefeld

- 400-500 hm Schnee, konnte man aber mit Kraft ncoh relativ gut fahren, keine Spikes nötig

- ab ca. 500 hm war es nur noch sehr schwer vorwärts zu kommen. Der Schnee ist wie Zement. Stellenweise noch Eisplatten unter dem Schnee. Spikes zur Sicherheit empfehlenswert

- bei ca. 650 hm habe ich umgedreht, da man / ich nicht mehr wirklich fahren konnte. Immer nur einzelne meter und dann wieder schieben


Der absolute Hammer: Auf einem Trail abseits bei ca. 600 hm tut sich auf einmal vor mir eine Spalte mit ca. 50 cm tiefe und 30 cm Breite auf (!!) auf. Es war quasi eine Mini-Gletscherspalte und man ist die ganze Zeit auf einem gigantischen Eispanzer gefahren. In der Spallte ist ein ansehliches Bächlein gesprudelt.
Gut das ich dies noch rechtzeitig im Scheinwerferkegel gehen habe ... 

Ein weiteres Highlight: Zwei Murmeltieren bin ich quasi auf "Streichelnähe" gekommen. Toll


----------



## Milass (22. Februar 2006)

Hi,

Auf welchem Trail war die Gletscherspalte denn??? Dann pass ich da am Wochende 'n klein wenig mehr auf 

Gruss

Milass


----------



## wissefux (22. Februar 2006)

erklär mal lieber das mit den murmeltieren  
meines wissens sind diese netten tierchen in den alpen daheim oder im zoo


----------



## sipemue (22. Februar 2006)

@Milass:

Die "Mini-Spalte" war unterhalb vom Roßkopf Richtung Herzberg. Jede Menge toller Risse in Eisplatten waren auch auf dem breiten Weg vom Herzberg Richtung Roßkopf, kurz bevor es zum Limes hochgeht.


@Wissefux:
Ich weiß, es klingt unglaubwürdig mit dem Murmeltier und ich würde es wohl auch nicht glauben, wenn ich es nicht gesehen hätte. Ich kenne diese netten Tierchen jedoch allzugut von den Alpen und bin mir daher relativ sicher. Auch wenn ich bisher dachte, dass Murmeltiere Winterschlaf halten?
Oder welche weiteren Tierchen gibt es ggf. noch in unserem schönen Taunus, die extrem Bepelzt sind, deutlich größer als Mader (ca. 50 cm würde ich schätzen), ein Kopf wie ein Meerschweinchen (bloss eben viel viel größer)haben und einen schönen wuschigen Schwanz (definitiv kein Fuchs o.ä.) ?


Schönen abend noch zusammen!


----------



## bluebike (23. Februar 2006)

Waschbären 

bluebike


----------



## Sauron1977 (23. Februar 2006)

Oder war es eher so ein Tier?

http://www.humandescent.com/NewVersion/displayimage.php?GetImage&img=560


----------



## wissefux (25. Februar 2006)

back to topic  

war heute mal ohne spikes unterwegs, aus solidarität mit meinem kumpel  
am naturfreundehaus billtalhöhe war schluß mit lustig. langsames schieben war angesagt. fahren ohne spikes kaum möglich.
wir haben uns dann entschieden, richtung atzelberg und rossert zu fahren. dort ging es dann auch gleich wieder viel besser.
gut möglich, dass man in höheren regionen wieder auf festem schnee gut fahren kann.
aber diese zone zwischen waldboden und schnee muß erst mal üerwunden werden. und da gibts eben noch ordentlich eis ...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (25. Februar 2006)

Kann das bestätigen. Oberhalb etwa 450 m kommt man ohne Spikes derzeit kaum weiter.


----------



## gipfelbiker (26. Februar 2006)

ich habe mich heute morgen um 11 auf den weg gemacht.  
der weg zum glaskopf war ziemlich vereist, weiter oben bis zum feldberg war aber alles ohne probleme fahrbar.  anfangs hat es geschneit, dann kam mal die sonne raus und später etwas nebel..    temperatur war recht kalt.

war eigentlich mal wieder ne schöne tour bis auf das eis, das einem  besonders bergab probleme bereitet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipemue (28. Februar 2006)

War letzte Nacht wieder im Taunus unterwegs.

Spikes sind nach wie vor angesagt, ABER ich habe selten in meinem Leben einen solch griffigen festen Schnee gehabt wie gestern. Man war dies eine Freude!


----------



## wadenripper (28. Februar 2006)

War heute morgen leider nicht unterwegs. 

*******, schon wieder Schnee


----------



## sipemue (1. März 2006)

War wieder gestern nacht unterwegs: Extrem viel Neuschnee! Wieder mal eine echte Herausvorderung.

So langsam könnte es aber schon Frühling werden. Ich mag Schnee und Eis sehr, allerdings freue ich mich schon sehr auf das frische Grün in den Bäumen und auf kurze Radlhosen ...


----------



## Hugo (1. März 2006)

ich glaub das wird noch ne weile dauern....also 6 wochen werden wir uns fürgrüne bäume noch gedulden müssen.

btw
die klausuren sin rum


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (2. März 2006)

War heute Mittag (11-14 Uhr) mal unterwegs. Der Schnee zieht ganz ordentlich Kraft aus den Beinen. Selbst bei leichtem Gefälle muß man momentan treten und für mich persönlich war knapp über´m Fuchstanz Schluss. Darüber war einfach zu viel Schnee und fast nur noch Schieben möglich. Sieht ja schön aus, das weiße Zeug, aber mit Biken hatte die Tour heute teilweise nicht viel zu tun.


----------



## sipemue (3. März 2006)

... und ich wollte morgen eine schöne Ganztagstour machen  
Dies kann ich wohl bei diesem Schnee heute + nach der Vorhersage für die nächsten 24 Std. voll in den Sack stecken meine Aktion.

Wenn ich Langlaufski hätte, dann würde ich diese jetzt aus dem Keller holen.
Oder wenigstens die Straßen frei wären für den Renner ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (3. März 2006)

sipemue schrieb:
			
		

> ... und ich wollte morgen eine schöne Ganztagstour machen
> Dies kann ich wohl bei diesem Schnee heute + nach der Vorhersage für die nächsten 24 Std. voll in den Sack stecken meine Aktion.
> 
> Wenn ich Langlaufski hätte, dann würde ich diese jetzt aus dem Keller holen.
> Oder wenigstens die Straßen frei wären für den Renner ...




Leiden ist geil - ich leide an Fahrradentzug - und das ist nicht geil. Ausserdem kann ich weiß nicht mehr sehen, nicht mal mehr ein weisses Bike.
Ciao Frank


----------



## Poppei (3. März 2006)

Rhein Main Gebiet ersäuft im Schnee ! Eindlich mal eine kleine "Naturkatastrophe" auch bei uns. !!!


----------



## wissefux (3. März 2006)

da ist man einmal mittags daheim und dann sowas  
einzig mögliche sportliche outdooraktivität für heute und wahrscheinlich auch morgen : schnee schaufeln


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (3. März 2006)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> da ist man einmal mittags daheim und dann sowas
> einzig mögliche sportliche outdooraktivität für heute und wahrscheinlich auch morgen : schnee schaufeln


Nix gibt´s! Morgen 14 Uhr Hohemark Go Crazy-Biketreff! Wir fahren oder werden es zumindest versuchen! Der Winterpokal heißt ja nicht umsonst so.


----------



## cleiende (3. März 2006)

Ich denke den Feldberg kann man realistisch die nächsten Tage abhaken.
Bin heute in weiser Vorraussicht mit dem Rad zur Arbeit (knapp 200 mtr von kronberg Süd) und wollte über die Hohemark und Forellengut zurück. Wollte.... jenseits der B455 waren die Wege mit schlappen 20cm Neuschnee bedeckt -> weiter oben, nee, denke ich erst garnicht dran.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (4. März 2006)

Heute war es echt heftig! So viel wie heute hab ich noch nie geschoben! Von der Hohemark bis zum Fuchstanz haben wir gute 1 1/2 h gebraucht. Einige der breiten Hauptwege sind vorsichtig fahrbar, besonders der Tilmannsweg geht ganz gut. Ansonsten muß man aber hoffen, daß genug platt getrampelt ist. Allerdings sind momentan genügend Leute unterwegs, die das erledigen und daher denke ich mal, daß wir demnächst wieder schön eisige Wege haben werden, wo man dann mit Spikes prima voran kommt. Heute waren Spikes eigentlich nicht unbedingt nötig, haben aber auch nicht geschadet.


----------



## Bierkiste (5. März 2006)

Sonntag, 5.März 2006
[Gedankennotiz]Ich hasse Schnee![Gedankennotiz Ende]

Heute von Sulzbach - Kronberg - Hohemark - Saalburg gefahren und wollten dann Richtung Sandplacken. Das war auch fahrbar - so 3km lang, danach nix mehr zu holen, nur noch schieben  

Nachdems mit Schieben nach 1,5km nicht enden wollte, sind wir frustriert umgedreht und selbe Strecke wieder zurück. War dann halt nur ne Flachlandetappe mit 50km/700hm  

Werde demnächst halt öfter die Straße nutzen um den Feldberg zu erreichen. 

Viva la Frühling!

Sascha


----------



## Rolling Mad Man (8. März 2006)

es schneit schon wieder...


----------



## gipfelbiker (9. März 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:
			
		

> Heute war es echt heftig! So viel wie heute hab ich noch nie geschoben! Von der Hohemark bis zum Fuchstanz haben wir gute 1 1/2 h gebraucht. Einige der breiten Hauptwege sind vorsichtig fahrbar, besonders der Tilmannsweg geht ganz gut. Ansonsten muß man aber hoffen, daß genug platt getrampelt ist. Allerdings sind momentan genügend Leute unterwegs, die das erledigen und daher denke ich mal, daß wir demnächst wieder schön eisige Wege haben werden, wo man dann mit Spikes prima voran kommt. Heute waren Spikes eigentlich nicht unbedingt nötig, haben aber auch nicht geschadet.



Ja, da am Wochenende war schon richtig viel Schnee!  Der kam ja schon Freitag ziemlich reichlich.  Ich bin am Freitag mit paar Freunden so um 6 uhr abends in glashütten mit schlitten los um auf den feldberg zu wandern und runterzufahren, weil wir ab in den schnee wollten.  Allerdings war die abfahrt dann nicht wirklich so der hammer, man kam in dem tiefen neuschnee nur an steilem gefälle vorwärts (ähnlich wie mitm bike..) und dann haben wir uns immer gegenseitig angeschoben, mussten den großteil aber auch wieder zurückwandern.  wir kamen dann erst so um 11 wieder in glashütten an, aber wir hatten ordentlich spass im dunklen winterlichen taunus..  

Am Samstag hab ich es dann auch mal mit dem bike versucht, ich bin so um 7 uhr abends losgefahren, bis zum fuchstanz ging es recht gut, aber ab da wurde es dann etwas problematisch, man musste zwischendurch schieben.  Dafür war die Abfahrt schön, ein Nightride im Schnee macht einfach sauviel spass   Am Sonntag war ich dann gegen nachmittag biken, aber viel besser als am vortag sah es trotzdem nicht aus.  besonders mit den vielen spurrillen der holzschlitten hatte man zu kämpfen..

ich finde schneetouren ab und zu wirklich schön, aber jetzt hätte man doch lieber so langsam wieder frühling.
dieses verregnete schneematschwetter gefällt mir überhaupt nicht!





			
				Rolling Mad Man schrieb:
			
		

> es schneit schon wieder...



jetzt regnet es..


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (9. März 2006)

gipfelbiker schrieb:
			
		

> ich finde schneetouren ab und zu wirklich schön, aber jetzt hätte man doch lieber so langsam wieder frühling.
> dieses verregnete schneematschwetter gefällt mir überhaupt nicht!


Ich will endlich Frühling!

Wir haben heute gleich drei mal eine Tour versucht. 
14:00 Uhr Start ab Hohemark Richtung Königstein: 3,1 km in 1/2 Stunde, wenn man mal 10 m am Stück gefahren ist, war das echt viel.  Zurück zur Hohemark und rein ins Auto, schauen ob oben der Schnee noch etwas fester ist.
15:00 Uhr am Windeck ausgestiegen und fast weg geflogen. Schnee war zwar minimal fester, dafür bestand jederzeit die Gefahr, einen Ast auf die Rübe zu bekommen.  Wieder rein ins Auto und ab in den Vordertaunus.
16:00 Uhr erneuter Start am Gimbacher Hof/Kelkheim. Im Wald auch kein Vorankommen. Nur aus Asphalt einigermaßen fahrbar. Dazu noch zwei Defekte. 

Das waren insgesamt dann 7 km in 49 min Fahrzeit und die Erkentnis, daß momentan die inzig richtige Reifenwahl für den Taunus der Schneeschuh ist und der Reifen mit dem dazu gehörigen Bike momentan am besten zu Hause bleibt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milass (10. März 2006)

hi,

hab's heute auch mal versucht:
Nach Anfahrt in Hohemark mit dem Rad (wie immer...  ), den Waldweg probiert, als ich den Urselbach erreicht hatte, und sah, wieviel schnee und wie nass dieser ab da war, bin ich den Asphaltweg hoch gefahren....

Also, wird wohl wieder nix mit ner längeren Tour am WE 

Gruss

Michael


----------



## wissefux (12. März 2006)

endlich kann ich mal wieder was ontopic beisteuern  

war heute mal wieder oben  
wollte eigentlich den trail zum roten kreuz nehmen und dann den nordhang entern.
leider wäre dies nur schiebender weise möglich gewesen. den rot-kreuz trail gab ich schließlich auf und querte zum tillmannsweg. hier konnte man gut hochfahren.
total nervig finde ich, dass die piste voll mit wellen durchsetzt ist. da muß man aufpassen, dass man nicht seekrank wird !  
hab mich schließlich zum gipfel hochgequält wo irgendein rennen stattfand.
auf der abfahrt habe ich mitbekommen, dass da so ein paar hansels die leute abkassiert haben. der letzte hang zum feldberg kostet auf einmal geld   
kann aber gut sein, dass das nur mit diesem rennen zusammen hängt und heute einmalig war ...
war übrigens mit spikes unterwegs, hätte es aber auch ohne geschafft.
mittlerweile ist es in den tieferen regionen wieder mächtig am tauen und dementsprechend eklig matschig ...


----------



## Sauron1977 (12. März 2006)

Das Rennen war übrigens ein Schlittenhunderennen!


----------



## Milass (12. März 2006)

Hätte man ja evt. hier beobachten können, taunus-info.de - habe mich schon gewundert warum bei -12° soviel Betrieb da oben war  

gruss

Michael


----------



## gipfelbiker (12. März 2006)

heute war das wetter einfach mal wieder richtig super 
ich hab heut mit moi ne tour aufn feldberg gemacht.
der festgetreten schnee ließ sich problemlos fahren und das darunterliegende eis bereitete glücklicherweise keine probleme, weil es auch darunter blieb..
dann noch schöner sonnenschein, aber ziemlich kalt.
das hunderennen haben wir auch gesehn, zunindest den zieleinlauf der letzten zwei schlitten, weil wir erst gegen nachmittag oben warn.
die abfahrt auf dem trail vom feldberg zum roten kreuz war traumhaft schön, feste schnee auch schneller fahrbar.  und eine schöne überraschung bot das schlammloch nach dem dünnen querliegenden baum.  leider waren auch einige unnatürliche(?) hindernisse wie wanderer vorhanden.  
aber sonst war es echt schön   ich hoffe, dass es die nächsten tage nochmal so bleibt, dass man das nochmal genießen kann..


----------



## Hecklerfahrer (14. März 2006)

Ich war gestern um den Herzberg unterwegs: SUPER! Der Schnee ist fest, das Eis ist bedeckt. Wenn das Wetter so bleibt, kann das Wochenende kommen!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (14. März 2006)

War eben auch unterwegs und sogar endlich mal wieder am Feldberg! Der Schnee ist momentan größtenteils sehr gut fahrbar und daher war es kein Problem bis zum Gipfel im Sattel zu bleiben. Auch der Trail zum Roten Kreuz war sehr gut fahrbar. Etwas aufpassen muß man, wenn die Temperatur über 0° steigt und man eine Schneepassage überfährt, die in der Sonne liegt. Da das Teug alles gleeich weiß ist kann es sein, daß dort urplötzlich das Vorderrad im Schnee verschwindet und man sich in demselben wiederfindet. 
Spikes? Hätte man wohl nicht zwingend gebraucht, wobei es schon die eine oder andere Eisplatte gibt. Denke auch, daß die Eisplatten gen Wochenende hin durch Festtreten und abwechselndes Tauen und Gefrieren eher mehr werden.


----------



## Milass (19. März 2006)

Hi,

heute gibts das beste Wetter seit langem mal - Nutzen!!!  
http://www.wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7002&LOCFROM=0202&type=WORLD&id=27384&fdate=20060320

Gute nacht,

Michael


----------



## wissefux (19. März 2006)

habe das wetter genutzt und dieses mal den feldberg via rotes kreuz, weilquelle, nordhang trail bezwungen  
war mit spikes unterwegs, da ich auf schöne große eisflächen dort oben hoffte. immerhin waren hier unten die autos heute früh schon zugefroren.
leider gab es viel zu wenig eis für meine ice-spiker  , man wäre auch ohne spikes genauso gut hochgekommen.
probleme macht allerdings der tauende schnee. überall wo sonne hinkommt, wird es ordentlich weich und sulzig und damit auch schwierig zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milass (19. März 2006)

soooo, wieder da.
Herrlicher Tag - der schönste in diesem Jahr wie ich finde  

Bin am Parkplatz Hohemark gestartet, die ersten paar hundert meter konnte man ziemlich vergessen, doch je weiter man in den taunus reinfuhr, desto besser wurde es. Stellenweise musste ich auch schieben, da man in diesem geschmolzenem Schnee total einsackt  . Das Letzte Stück ab Windeck bin ich dann auf der Strasse gefahren. Oben angekommen, meine übliche runde auf dem Feldberg gedreht  dann wieder runter - Fuchstanz. Von hier aus zum Altkönig und wieder runter... später noch Orientierungslos im Taunus rumgeeiert und schliesslich an der Bahn entlang nachhause.

Tolle Tour, dank des hervorragendes Wetters.  

Gruss

Michael


----------



## fUEL (19. März 2006)

Milass schrieb:
			
		

> soooo, wieder da.
> Herrlicher Tag - der schönste in diesem Jahr wie ich finde
> 
> Bin am Parkplatz Hohemark gestartet, die ersten paar hundert meter konnte man ziemlich vergessen, doch je weiter man in den taunus reinfuhr, desto besser wurde es. Stellenweise musste ich auch schieben, da man in diesem geschmolzenem Schnee total einsackt  . Das Letzte Stück ab Windeck bin ich dann auf der Strasse gefahren. Oben angekommen, meine übliche runde auf dem Feldberg gedreht  dann wieder runter - Fuchstanz. Von hier aus zum Altkönig und wieder runter... später noch Orientierungslos im Taunus rumgeeiert und schliesslich an der Bahn entlang nachhause.
> ...


----------



## Milass (20. März 2006)

Hi,

Heute ähnliches Wetter wie am Sonntag, leider bin ich nur kurz unterwegs gewesen, da mir mein Schaltzug gerissen ist    

trotzdem wurdens am ende noch 7 winter pokal punkte  

gruss

michael


----------



## Lucafabian (21. März 2006)

Endlich ist der Frühling da!
Gestern wurde mir wieder bewust wieso ich mir das mit dem Bike antue, es war die beste Tour in diesem Jahr 

Sonne , Sonne , Sonne


----------



## fUEL (21. März 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> Endlich ist der Frühling da!
> Gestern wurde mir wieder bewust wieso ich mir das mit dem Bike antue, es war die beste Tour in diesem Jahr
> 
> Sonne , Sonne , Sonne



......und heute morgen 10cm Neuschnee im Hintertaunus   
so viel zum Frühling;aber kommt Zeit kommt Frühling
Gruß Frank


----------



## sipemue (30. März 2006)

so, mal diesen Fred mal wieder aufleben lassen:

Wollte gestern abend/nacht mal wieder auf den Feldberg (ohne Spikes).
Bis zum Sandplacken bin ich aus Richtung Saalburg sehr gut gekommen, war eben alles nur sehr nass+schlammig.

Dannach ist mit dem Bike kein gutes Vorkommen mehr. Sehr nasser Schnee und man bricht in die Eisplatten viel ein. 

Bin dann runter Richtung Hohemark. Auch hier waren noch sehr viele Schnee + Resteisfelder, worauf das Fahren nicht wirklich spass macht - zu nass.

Mein Tipp: bleibt unter der 600er Höhenlinie, dort kann man größtenteils sehr gut fahren. 
Darüber wird es wohl noch so eine Woche dauern ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lumpii (30. März 2006)

war auch gestern am sandplacken und herzberg, die eisschichten nerven gewaltig dürfte aber nicht mehr so lange dauern bis die weg sind.es taut schon ordentlich.
 einige wege waren schon eher als bach zu bezeichnen.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (30. März 2006)

Bin heute aus Richtung Hohemark über den roten Punkt problemlos bis auf 650 m gekommen. Kurz vor´m Sandplacken war dann aber ziemlich plötzlich Eis und da ich eh was ausprobieren wollte hab ich kehrt gemacht und bin über den Ferdinandweg zum Roßkopf und Herzberg. Da ist Eis kein Thema mehr.
Feldberg ohne Spikes schätze ich wird noch 1-2 Wochen dauern.


----------



## Lucafabian (31. März 2006)

Ich kann es einfach nicht für mich behalten:

In Langen scheint seit 2 Std. die Sonne, ununterbrochen.
Die Webcam vom Feldberg zeigt auch blauen Himmel.

Wer Zeit hat sollte genau spätestens jetzt sich auf den Weg zum Gipfel machen.

Gruss Uwe


----------



## gipfelbiker (3. April 2006)

gestern nachmittag haben wir zu sechst von glashütten aus ne tour auf den feldberg gemacht.  Wir sind zum roten kreuz hoch und von da den trail an der quelle.  das war alles ziemlich nass, aber recht gut fahrbar.  endlich mal wieder brauner schlamm und nich son weißes zeug!  den boden war ganz schön weich, aber es ließ sich fahren.  der baum der schon enige zeit auf dem trail liegt, war nun fast dreimal so hoch wie unter dem schnee, da konnte man jetzt nicht so drüberfahren.  aber man glaubt es nicht: an einigen wenigen stellen war noch etwas eis, was man allerdings umfahren konnte..

vom gipfel sind wir auch wieder den trail runtergefahrn, und ungefähr nach der hälfte..    ..hatte ich nen platten am hinterrad   dann standen wir da im strömenden regen und ich hab versucht den reifen zu flicken, was allerdings recht hoffnungslos war bei der nässe.  es hat so stark geregnet, dass es nirgendwo mehr ne trockene stelle gab.
zum glück kam noch ein anderer biker vorbei, der mir einen schlauch geben konnte.  An diesem punkt noch mal vielen dank!!   dann konnte es wieder weitergehen.  wir haben uns dann auf den heimweg gemacht, durchnässt und kalt von der ungewollten pause..
aber das war ein schöner frühlingsanfang, schlammschlacht macht spass!

als wir dann zu haus ankamen hörte es auf zu regnen und die sonne schien..


----------



## Milass (9. April 2006)

bin zurück aus meinem "Urlaub"(Feldmessen), dachte ich zeig euch mal das Wetter in der Schweiz  
Alles Handyfotos, daher die schlechte Qualität...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/238618/cat/500/ppuser/20133
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/238620/cat/500/ppuser/20133
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/238616/cat/500/ppuser/20133
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/238622/cat/500/ppuser/20133
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/238614/cat/500/ppuser/20133

Leider ohne Bike  

Gruss

Michael


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (9. April 2006)

Der Thread selbst darf jetzt eigentlich auch in Sommerurlaub. Außer ein paar Meter befahrenbaren Resteises an der No-Seite vom Sandplacken kommend hat sichs mit Winter da oben ziemlich erledigt. Zumindest sind endlich wieder alle Trails fahrbar.


----------



## wissefux (10. April 2006)

noch gibt es zwei größere schneefelder oberhalb des fuxtanzes auf dem hauptweg zum feldberg ...
da bleibt nur ein ganz schmaler weg am rand oder ausweichen ins unterholz oder eben übers eis.
bei gegenverkehr sicher trickie ...

die trails sind inzwischen eis- und schneefrei und endlich wieder gewohnt schwierig uphill zu fahren


----------



## Ars Volandi (10. April 2006)

Einige Trails haben sich durch das Winterwetter durchaus verändert.
Der gelbe Punkt (vom kleinen Feldberg runter zum Reichenbachtal) ist im unteren Bereich nur noch vernünftig mit schwererem Gerät zu befahren. Das Wasser hat tiefe Rinnen gegraben und viele Steine freigelegt.
Mit Hardtail sind echte Trialkünste gefragt ;-)


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (10. April 2006)

Das stimmt. Da hab ich am Donnerstag auch ganz schön geflucht und mir mehr Federweg gewünscht. Mit 100 v/h kommt man zwar irgendwie durch, aber Spaß macht das nicht.


----------



## Trollobaby (10. April 2006)

ja, den sind Gipfelbiker und ich gestern auch runter, ist wirklich ganz schön ruppig geworden, wobei es mit 130/135 mm noch gut zu fahren war, halt nur nicht mehr ganz so schnell wie früher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (13. April 2006)

aus gegebenen Anlass - der Berg gibt nicht auf .- ist noch voller Schnee:

siehe momentanes Bild - und es ist gerade minus 2,5 Grad !


----------



## fUEL (14. April 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:
			
		

> Das stimmt. Da hab ich am Donnerstag auch ganz schön geflucht und mir mehr Federweg gewünscht. Mit 100 v/h kommt man zwar irgendwie durch, aber Spaß macht das nicht.




Das war heute auch mein gewählter Weg mit meinem FR - hab mir allerdings das Schaltwerk richtig geil ruiniert mit nem 3 Gang Rad zurück bis die Kette riss. Dann war es auch genug mit Defekten etc. 
Der Weg macht sonst aber echt Laune (mit 145 Federweg auch kein Problem) 

Trotzdem wird mich der Spaß einige Teuros kosten: 3 Speichen defekt, das Schaltwerk hat keine Innenbegrenzung mehr und ist verbogen und die Kette sollte ja dann auch erneuert werden nach der Wiegetrittorgie.
Wetter war superklasse ohne Regen
Ciao Frank


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (14. April 2006)

Ohne Regen? Davon hatten wir heute früh am Feldberg reichlich. Dazu kam noch ein hübsch kühler Wind. War heute ziemlich ungemütlich da oben!
Dafür hat sich der Schnee da oben wieder komplett verzogen.


----------



## fUEL (14. April 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne Regen? Davon hatten wir heute früh am Feldberg reichlich. Dazu kam noch ein hübsch kühler Wind. War heute ziemlich ungemütlich da oben!
> Dafür hat sich der Schnee da oben wieder komplett verzogen.


Hi, Daniel; 
Man sagt so oft:
Der frühe Vogel pickt den Wurm 
- nur die Würmer kommen kurz vorm Regen um zu duschen  
Nein ehrlich, sogar die Sonne haben wir gesehen.

Tröste dich mit der Erkenntnis, daß der Regen nichts gekostet hat. 
Ohne Regen wars heut ein Schaltwerk teurer. ( .. ich glaub, jetzt muss die Signatur wohl besser weg.)
Gruß Frank


----------



## Milass (15. April 2006)

Hi,

War heute wieder mal oben, über Hohemark zum Sandplacken (japaner) und dann rüber zum Feldberg und runter.
Muss sagen das es ein Fehler war Jacke + Lange Hose mitzunehmen, bin die ganze Tour kurz gefahren, hat einen riesen spass gemacht. War nicht zu nass - einfach genial!

Gruss

Michael


----------



## Lucafabian (15. April 2006)

fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, Daniel;
> Man sagt so oft:
> Der frühe Vogel pickt den Wurm



..und wird mittags von der Katz gefressen 

Gruss Uwe (zurück aus dem Schnee)


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (15. April 2006)

Milass schrieb:
			
		

> Muss sagen das es ein Fehler war Jacke + Lange Hose mitzunehmen, bin die ganze Tour kurz gefahren, hat einen riesen spass gemacht. War nicht zu nass - einfach genial!


Warst du in einem anderen Taunus unterwegs? Wir waren gegen 15:40 auf dem Feldberg und haben bei 9° und Wind da oben ganz schön gefroren. Wollte eigentlich auch mit kurzen Hosen starten, war dann aber doch froh, Knielinge, Ärmlinge und Windjacke dabei gehabt zu haben. 
Fahrbar wars aber wirklich ganz gut, wenn man mit nassem Boden keine Probleme hat.


----------



## Milass (16. April 2006)

hi,

klar aufm gipfel oben wars frisch aber da ist man ja eh nur kurz oben  
Im restlichen taunus war es angenehm warm.....

gruss

michael


----------



## wissefux (16. April 2006)

fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> Das war heute auch mein gewählter Weg mit meinem FR - hab mir allerdings das Schaltwerk richtig geil ruiniert mit nem 3 Gang Rad zurück bis die Kette riss. Dann war es auch genug mit Defekten etc.
> Der Weg macht sonst aber echt Laune (mit 145 Federweg auch kein Problem)  3 Speichen defekt, das Schaltwerk hat keine Innenbegrenzung mehr und ist verbogen und die Kette sollte ja dann auch erneuert werden nach der Wiegetrittorgie.
> Ciao Frank



also nach euren aussagen mußte ich den trail gestern unbedingt mal testen.
war früher schon mit deutlich mehr flow zu fahren, obwohl der obere teil noch nie zu meinen lieblingsdownhills gehörte.
aber jetzt macht es wirklich keinen spaß mehr für mich.
ich war froh, als ich endlich die ersten 3 schwierigen teilstücke unbeschadet   hinter mir hatte.
dann freute ich mich auf den schönsten abschnitt des reichenbachtrails und siehe da, nix ging weil überall abgeholzt wurde und das zeugs noch da rum liegt   

wetter war voll ok, kurze hose, trikot und windweste haben mir gereicht ...

jetzt schifft es hier wieder und somit fällt zumindest heute vormittag ne kleine vorösterliche runde definitiv ins wasser  

euch allen frohe ostern und dicke **** (na ihr wisst schon)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trollobaby (17. April 2006)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> dann freute ich mich auf den schönsten abschnitt des reichenbachtrails und siehe da, nix ging weil überall abgeholzt wurde und das zeugs noch da rum liegt
> 
> Ei, woher dann. War, fand ich, relativ gut zu fahren, man muss nur aufpassen, dass man keinen Ast in die Speichen bekommt und ab und zu kratzte mal das größte Ketteblatt über den Boden, aber sonst kein Problem.


----------



## fUEL (17. April 2006)

Trollobaby schrieb:
			
		

> wissefux schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wissefux (18. April 2006)

Trollobaby schrieb:
			
		

> Ei, woher dann. War, fand ich, relativ gut zu fahren, man muss nur aufpassen, dass man keinen Ast in die Speichen bekommt und ab und zu kratzte mal das größte Ketteblatt über den Boden, aber sonst kein Problem.



reden wir hier wirklich vom gleichen abschnitt ?  
oder bist du ein trial-künstler   

also ich meinte den teil, der dann auf dem tillmannsweg rauskommt. vorher konnte man schön flowig durch den wald surfen, mußte u.a. ein kleines brückelchen überqueren ...
in diesem abschnitt haben die forstleute gewütet und überall liegen kreuz und quer noch die dicken stämme sowie die ganzen äste. ist noch null aufgeräumt  
aber respekt, wer da auf dem bike durchkommt ...


----------



## wissefux (18. April 2006)

fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> ********; ICH GLAUB MEIN pC spielt verrückt.
> Ciao Frank



ich glaube auch  
du sollst dich doch nicht mit versifften klamotten und schlammigen pfoten an die kiste setzen und lostippen ...  

tröstet es dich, wenn ich dir sage, dass es uns gestern nicht viel besser erging ? wir versuchten, einen teilabschnitt der ig-taunus-tour zu fahren, leider gerieten wir dabei in riesige matschfelder und metertiefe pfützen, die man eigentlich schon als teich bezeichnen könnte


----------



## Little Buddha (18. April 2006)

@Wissefux "reden wir hier wirklich vom gleichen abschnitt ?"

sind doch grad mal 100m und der Rest war doch gestern gut zu fahren 

Mfg Little Buddha


----------



## Trollobaby (18. April 2006)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> reden wir hier wirklich vom gleichen abschnitt ?
> oder bist du ein trial-künstler
> 
> also ich meinte den teil, der dann auf dem tillmannsweg rauskommt. vorher konnte man schön flowig durch den wald surfen, mußte u.a. ein kleines brückelchen überqueren ...
> in diesem abschnitt haben die forstleute gewütet und überall liegen kreuz und quer noch die dicken stämme sowie die ganzen äste. ist noch null aufgeräumt



Vorher war ich mir nicht 100prozentig sicher, ob wir über den gleichen Trail reden, da ich mir nicht sicher bin wie der heißt, aber jetzt wo du ihn so beschreibst, bin ich mir 100prozentig sicher   dass wir von dem gleichen Trail reden.
Aber wie Little Buddha schon sagte, der Abschnitt mit den Ästen erstreckt sich ja nicht über den ganzen Weg bis runter zum Tillmannsweg (wenn der so heißt?), sondern nur über vielleicht 100 bis 150 Meter. Wenn man die kleine Steinbrücke überquert hat, ist davon ja nichts mehr zu sehen, soweit ich micht errinnere.
Allerdings stimmt es nicht ganz, was ich vorher behauptet habe. Ich musste einmal den Fuß auf den Boden setzen, da ich sonst in meinen Vordermann reingefahren wäre, da dieser angehalten hatte.
Und natürlich bin ich da auch nicht mit 20-25 kmh runter, wie es vorher möglich war, sondern nur mit ca. 10 kmh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (18. April 2006)

na gut, 10 km/h gilt gerade so bergab als fahrbar. alles was eben schneller als laufen ist  
aber so macht der trail nicht wirklich spaß, oder  

wir hatten versucht, einen einstieg ins gehölz abseits des ursprünglichen trails zu finden und wollten uns da irgendwie durchkämpfen. nach gut 50 m gaben wir frustriert auf und sind wieder hoch, um das teilstück eben zu umfahren ...


----------



## fUEL (18. April 2006)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaube auch
> du sollst dich doch nicht mit versifften klamotten und schlammigen pfoten an die kiste setzen und lostippen ...
> 
> tröstet es dich, wenn ich dir sage, dass es uns gestern nicht viel besser erging ? wir versuchten, einen teilabschnitt der ig-taunus-tour zu fahren, leider gerieten wir dabei in riesige matschfelder und metertiefe pfützen, die man eigentlich schon als teich bezeichnen könnte



Gestern in Kelkheim gestartet mit Peter -mit Wasserdurchfahrt - 
Der sonst als Rinnsal zu bezeichnende Liederbach war ein reisender Bach, der bis zum Oberrohr ging , ich war also schon nach 5 min. vollkommen durchnässt. Danach vollkommen durchnässt 40km Feldischlamm auf mich geschafft. Die Schlammschlacht am Fuchsstein war legendär (Harvesterrinnen unter 30cm Pfützen) 

Nach der Tour haben wir mit 6bar Gärtnerschlauch die Räder wieder saubergekriegt aber wir sahen echt aus wie Sau. Und immer der sandige Geschmack....oh, wie  

gruß Frank


----------



## darkdesigner (20. April 2006)

fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> Der sonst als Rinnsal zu bezeichnende Liederbach war ein reisender Bach, der bis zum Oberrohr ging...


Sach ma, ward Ihr tauchen???  

Wie sieht es denn zur Zeit mit dem Limestrail aus, Sandplacken-Roßkopf-Saalburg, fahrbar?
dd


----------



## wissefux (20. April 2006)

fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> Der sonst als Rinnsal zu bezeichnende Liederbach war ein reisender Bach, der bis zum Oberrohr ging



also ich wohne schon lang genug am bach. der geht durchaus schon mal bis zum oberrohr eines bikes und darüber hinaus. dann fährt da aber definitiv keiner mehr durch  
wo habt ihr denn den bach durchquert ? wasserstand bis zur nabe nehme ich dir ab, viel mehr aber nicht.

p.s. ich wohne direkt am liederbach


----------



## Ars Volandi (20. April 2006)

@darkdesigner: Limes ist durchgängig fahrbar. Einmal liegt ein Bäumchen quer,da kann man aber rüberhüpfen oder drumherumfahren. Letztes Wochenende war es allerdings noch ziemlich modderig.


----------



## Lucafabian (29. April 2006)

Eigentlich hab ich gedacht das es das jetzt gewesen ist mit dem Schnee im Taunus, aber siehe da heute hats geschneit. Es ist zwar nicht viel gewesen und man muste schon nah dran gehen um es Fotographieren zu können. Aber dieweissen Punkte auf MTK-Cubes Ärmel sinf wirklich Schneeflocken.   

Trotzdem hats der Wettergott heute gut mit uns gemeint, wir hatten die meiste Zeit Sonne


Gruss Uwe


----------



## MTK-Cube (29. April 2006)

Trotz der Schneeflocken, die meine Regenjacke an den Grenzbereich ihrer funktionalen Gebrauchsfähigkeit brachten, konnten wir auch Dank seiner Ortskenntnisse (die wir nach dem ersten Trail noch als dürftig bezeichnen mußten  ) ein zweites mal zum Alden hoch, um dann den richtigen Trail hinunter zu kacheln.
War zum ersten mal auf dem Alden, zum ersten mal über 1000 hm "gefressen"; das hat viel Spaß gemacht und schätze, daß ich künftig öfter den Parkplatz Hohemark sehen werde  . (bis Ende Mai sollte ich auch noch die fehlenden 200 hm antrainiert haben, dann klappt's auch mit der Vordertaunustour um Eppstein  )
cu MTK-Cube


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (30. April 2006)

Ja, das Wetter gestern war einfach etwas seltsam. Bei Königstein sind wir bei sonnigen 13° gefahren, am Fuchstanz wurd´s dann trüber. Den ersten Platten unserer Tour durften wir dann bei windigen 5° am Sandplacken flicken, den zweiten dann bei 4° und Hagel am Herzberg. So gefroren hab ich schon lang nicht mehr, da ich mein Klamottenrepertoir nicht ausreichend bestückt hatte.


----------



## Lucafabian (30. April 2006)

Ich hatte gestern die Winterausrüstung dabei, gefroren hab ich nicht, aber wenn die Sonne da war und es Bergauf ging geschwitzt wie ein Schw...

Wieso seh ich eigentlich nie den Mäusejäger wenn ich unterwegs bin?
Du warst ja scheinbar ungefähr zur gleichen Zeit am Fuchstanz


Gruss Uwe


----------



## Lucafabian (30. April 2006)

Werd wohl mal ne Katzenfalle aufbauen müssen damit wir uns endlich mal pers. kennenlernen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (30. April 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso seh ich eigentlich nie den Mäusejäger wenn ich unterwegs bin?
> Du warst ja scheinbar ungefähr zur gleichen Zeit am Fuchstanz


Das liegt vielleicht einfach daran, daß wir nicht wissen, wie der jeweils andere aussieht.  War kurz nach 15 Uhr etwa am Fuchstanz. Werden´s ja demnächst dann spätestens bei der DIMB IG-Tour schaffen.


----------



## Lucafabian (30. April 2006)

Ich weis ganz genau wie Du aussiehst, gibt ja genug Bilder von Dir!
Und da ich in Mathe aufgepasst hab, kann ich auch 1+1 zusammenzählen

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=209836&page=5

und wie fuel aussieht wäre damit auch geklärt


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (30. April 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weis ganz genau wie Du aussiehst, gibt ja genug Bilder von Dir!
> Und da ich in Mathe aufgepasst hab, kann ich auch 1+1 zusammenzählen
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=209836&page=5
> ...


Oh, enttarnt!   Zumindest weiß ich nicht, wie du aussiehst. Du bist im Vorteil!


----------



## Lucafabian (30. April 2006)

von mir gibts nur ein Bild im Netz:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=104969&d=1137575986


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (30. April 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> von mir gibts nur ein Bild im Netz:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=104969&d=1137575986


Da biste aber schick vermummt/getarnt.


----------



## Lucafabian (30. April 2006)

War auch ganz schön kalt an dem Tag!

Da wär noch was, wir haben hier ein Problem zuhause für das Du eigentlich der richtige bist...
Geb uns doch mal ein paar Tips zur Lösungsfindung


----------



## MTK-Cube (30. April 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> von mir gibts nur ein Bild im Netz:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=104969&d=1137575986


Sorry, aber real macht er einen besseren Eindruck als auf dem Bild (war die Hose nass vom Schnee oder wurde es etwas "feucht" vor'm Abwärtstrail ?   )

Wir waren so um 17:30 am Fuchstanz. Wenn Lucafabian geschwitzt hat wie ein Schw... dann ich wie ein Pferd. Hatte mich schon gewundert, warum ich dauernd durch Pfützen fuhr.....


----------



## wissefux (31. Oktober 2006)

so langsam wirds wieder zeit, diesen fred hier ans tageslicht zu holen


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (31. Oktober 2006)

Ja, leider.   Allerdings ist zum Glück noch kein Schnee auf den Gipfeln. Die ersten paar Male ist das ja immer noch ganz hübsch anzusehen, aber spätestens im März nervt es dann doch sehr.  Daher hoffe ich nach dem letzten, harten Winter dieses Jahr auf etwas gnädigere Witterung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.a.t. (31. Oktober 2006)

Ihr könnts wohl gar nicht erwarten, oder?
Wenns nach mir ginge, würde das weisse Zeug nur nördlich des Limes fallen.
ciao, matthias


----------



## wissefux (31. Oktober 2006)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> Ihr könnts wohl gar nicht erwarten, oder?
> Wenns nach mir ginge, würde das weisse Zeug nur nördlich des Limes fallen.
> ciao, matthias



mein winterbike will halt auch mal wieder ausgeführt werden


----------



## Adrenalino (31. Oktober 2006)

Nördlich des Limes???? Wegen mir kann das weiße Zeug da bleiben wo der Pfeffer wächst.
Schnee sucks.
Frühling, Sommer, Herbst - perfekt. Mit all den Farben ist es im Moment soooo geil im Taunus zu biken, was will ich da mit der weißen Pampe? 

Laut Wetterbericht soll es aber die nächsten Tage im höheren Lagen schneien. Und angeblich soll es wieder ein sehr kalter langer Winter werden. Aber ich weiß nicht ob man diesen langfristigen Vorhersagen viel Glauben schenken kann. 

Falls einer von euch die Tage rauffährt kann er ja mal hier Bericht abgeben wies aussieht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2006)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Falls einer von euch die Tage rauffährt kann er ja mal hier Bericht abgeben wies aussieht.



Ich war die letzten Tage oben, fahre heute rauf und plane aller Voraussicht nach auch Donnerstag und Freitag raufzufahren.

Ich kann gerne berichten.

P.S: Sonntag am späten Nachmittag und gestern war es jedenfalls schon ziemlich frisch da oben, aber die Luft war schön und klar


----------



## Adrenalino (31. Oktober 2006)

wahltho schrieb:


> P.S: Sonntag am späten Nachmittag und gestern war es jedenfalls schon ziemlich frisch da oben, aber die Luft war schön und klar



Ja, aber war es nicht ein endgeiles Wetter am Sonntag? 

O.k, war tiefer unterwegs, so Richtung Winterstein.....da wars noch richtig mild. Aber der Wind, der hat schon kräftig gezogen.

Bin mal gespannt wies die tage da oben wird


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2006)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Ja, aber war es nicht ein endgeiles Wetter am Sonntag?



Das Wetter war schon super, aber oben auf dem Feldberg ist man eben dann ungeschützt dem doch schon recht frischen Wind ausgesetzt.

Zudem waren eindeutig zu viele Wanderer/Biker unterwegs 

Gestern abend war es besser, nur ein paar Fußgänger am Fuchstanz und sonst kein Mensch bis oben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (31. Oktober 2006)

wahltho schrieb:


> Zudem waren eindeutig zu viele Wanderer/Biker unterwegs



Sonntags auf dem Feldi...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Sonntags auf dem Feldi...



Yepp, mache ich normalerweise auch nicht oder wenn dann nur bis 10:00 Uhr morgens.

Hatte aber eine Verabredung zum Biken, die sich zeitlich nicht anders legen liess und die Verabredung wollte unbedingt auf den Feldberg


----------



## Lucafabian (1. November 2006)

Auf der Webcam vom Feldberg sind die ersten weißen Flecken zu sehen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. November 2006)

War heute abend wieder oben (Gestern bin ich auf/um/am Staufen rumgeturnt).

Auf dem Feldberg war es ziemlich kalt und es waren einige Schneeflocken in der Luft. Es lag aber kein Schnee da oben.



Lucafabian schrieb:


> Auf der Webcam vom Feldberg sind die ersten weißen Flecken zu sehen



Sind wir Männer/Frauen oder Memmen?


----------



## Hornisborn (3. November 2006)

Biker!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. November 2006)

Hornisborn schrieb:


> Biker!




na und Bikerinnen, oder?


----------



## Hornisborn (6. November 2006)

Hab ich vergessen, die sieht man aber auch so selten.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. November 2006)

Hornisborn schrieb:


> Hab ich vergessen, die sieht man aber auch so selten.



Stimmt nicht, im Taunus sieht man inzwischen jede Menge davon


----------



## habkeinnick (7. November 2006)

hammerwetter...blauer himmel und sonnenschein...fährt jetzt einer in richtung feldberg?


----------



## Hornisborn (7. November 2006)

Ja ich will gleich um 14:00 Uhr los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (7. November 2006)

prima, ich fahr auch gleich los. noch wasser einfüllen und umziehen und los gehts


----------



## Hornisborn (7. November 2006)

Wollen wir zusammen fahren?


----------



## habkeinnick (7. November 2006)

*lach* du bist bestimmt so ein drahtiger kerl der den feldberg hoch huschen kann. ich bin eher so der gemütlichfahrer ;-)


----------



## Hornisborn (7. November 2006)

Ich bin auch nicht der Fan vom Hoch rasen. Von wo startest du denn?


----------



## habkeinnick (7. November 2006)

ich in dorfweil...wollen wir uns vielleicht auf dem anspacher kopf treffen?


----------



## Hornisborn (7. November 2006)

Du meinst am Steinchen?


----------



## habkeinnick (7. November 2006)

steinchen ist doch eher hundeplatz und so. anspacher kopp ist oben bei den parkplätzen.


----------



## Hornisborn (7. November 2006)

Des Steinchen ist an den Parkplätzen, Dann bis gleich?


----------



## wissefux (7. November 2006)

klärt das doch per pm oder telefon und schreibt nachher hier rein, wie schön sonnig es heute da oben war ...

gruß und viel spaß zusammen (wenn ihr das noch hinbekommt  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (7. November 2006)

ja ok


----------



## habkeinnick (7. November 2006)

das war wohl nix ;-)

habe gewartet und gewartet. bin auch mal zu dem parkplätzen in der kurve gefahren - nix *lach*

dann hat mich noch mein dämpfer geärgert und ich bin ca. 1cm federweg am hinterbau nach hause gefahren :-(

super bei der pumpe die ich dabei hatte ist die druckanzeige kaputt. man sollte während dem warten doch nicht am dämpfer rum spielen.

scheint wieder alles ok zu sein, nur ob sich ein dämpfer ohne luft zusammen ziehen muss weiß ich aber noch nicht wirklich. nicht das mein DHX das typische negativ luft irgendwas hat.


----------



## Maggo (7. November 2006)

> nur ob sich ein dämpfer ohne luft zusammen ziehen muss weiß ich aber noch nicht wirklich.



wenn du aus einem luftballon oder einem anderen elastischen gefäß die luft rauslässt zieht es sich immer zusammen.


----------



## habkeinnick (7. November 2006)

hmmm, nu sagste was. ich als technik-noob. aber ich könnte schwören als ich den dämpfer von nem freund ausgebaut habe hat der sich nicht zusammen gezogen (ok der war auch kaputt).

wird zeit das ich den dämpfer kurs mitmache *freu*


----------



## Hornisborn (7. November 2006)

Kann das sein das du den zweiten Parkplatz überm Schwimmbad gemeint hast?
Ich hatte nämlich am Steinchen gewartet. Nach 40min. bin ich dann alleine weiter.


----------



## habkeinnick (7. November 2006)

der anspacher kopp ist der anspacher kopp ;-) oben sind die zwei parkplätze. da hatte ich gewartet. bin dann runter zu den 2 parkplätzen überhalb vom schwimmbad und wieder zurück nach oben.

haben wir schön aneinander vorbei geredet. naja beim nächsten mal tauschen wir einfach die handynummern aus und können telen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (7. November 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> haben wir schön aneinander vorbei geredet. naja beim nächsten mal tauschen wir einfach die handynummern aus und können telen.



hab ich´s doch gewusst  
vielleicht hättet ihr zum plauschen auch in den plausch fred wechseln sollen, dann hätte es bestimmt geklappt


----------



## Hornisborn (7. November 2006)

Ja ist aufjedenfall besser.


----------



## habkeinnick (7. November 2006)

wissefux schrieb:


> hab ich´s doch gewusst



deshalb biste ja auch der fux


----------



## Maggo (7. November 2006)

> deshalb biste ja auch der fux



iss e clever kerlsche, mer sacht ja ach net umsonst:

fux werd mer net, fux iss mer.

ich geh dann mal wieder nach drüben wo ich mit dem kauderwelsch hingehöre.


----------



## fUEL (10. November 2006)

War gestern abend noch mal um 19 Uhr oben ( auf dem Nachhauseweg) waren gefühlte minus 10 Grad, obwohl das thermometer 3 plus gezeigt hat. Allerdings auch orkanartiger Wind !!!!!!!!!!!!
Um 15 30 Uhr war es schön und sonnig, Temp 7 Grad. 

Gruss Frank


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. November 2006)

War gerade oben (so gegen 18:15 Uhr).

War schon wieder ziemlich kalt und auch windig.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. November 2006)

War heute morgen wieder oben (so gegen 09:15 Uhr).

Es war ziemlich kalt und es Fing gerade an zu regnen.


----------



## Arachne (11. November 2006)

wahltho schrieb:


> War heute morgen wieder oben (so gegen 09:15 Uhr).
> 
> Es war ziemlich kalt und es Fing gerade an zu regnen.



Wohnst Du da?!


----------



## habkeinnick (11. November 2006)

bei dem herrlichen wetter mache ich mich auch später noch mal hoch. freue mich schon auf die sonnenstrahlen auf dem plateau


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. November 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wohnst Du da?!



Quasi 

Quatsch - Ich fahre zur Zeit nur so ca. 4 bis 5 Mal die Woche da rauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (11. November 2006)

warme 4°C waren es oben und ein ganzer biker kam uns entgegen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. November 2006)

War gestern abend wieder oben. ab oberhalb Falkenstein max. 10 Meter Sicht, vergleichsweise recht warm, aber ziemlich windig.


----------



## habkeinnick (15. November 2006)

hammer blauer himmel zur zeit. überlege gerade ob ich mich mal schnell aufs bike schwingen soll.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. November 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hammer blauer himmel zur zeit. überlege gerade ob ich mich mal schnell aufs bike schwingen soll.



Tu es, wenn Du kannst.

Ich fahre morgen auf jeden Fall auch wieder 'rauf.

... obwohl so ganz unrecht ist es mir nicht, wenn das Wetter nicht so toll ist, denn dann sind einfach entschieden weniger Wanderer und andere Biker dort unterwegs und man hat seine Ruhe


----------



## habkeinnick (15. November 2006)

das mit dem können ist so eine sache. müsste eigentlich was tun. morgen soll ja auch noch mal gutes wetter sein.

ich entscheide das gleich nach einpaar telefonaten 

EDIT: heute wirds leider nichts mehr. muss es auf morgen verschieben. hoffe das mich morgen die sonne genauso anlacht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. November 2006)

Gestern abend war es herrlich: Recht warm und gute Sicht!


----------



## DaBot (18. November 2006)

Heute: Nebel, Wind und sau kalt...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. November 2006)

DaBot schrieb:


> Heute: Nebel, Wind und sau kalt...



Ich empfand es heute (so gegen 12:30 Uhr) eigentlich noch als recht angenehm. 

... und ...

am kleinen Kiosk gab es heute endlich wieder mein geliebte Ritter Sport Traube Nuss


----------



## Arachne (18. November 2006)

DaBot schrieb:


> Heute: Nebel, Wind und sau kalt...



Nebel ja, Wind so lala und nach dem Umziehen fand ich es sogar recht angenehm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hornisborn (23. November 2006)

Sonst war keiner mehr oben? Hoffentlich hört der Regen bald auf.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. November 2006)

Doch, doch ...

... ich war Samstag mittag, Montag abend und gestern abend oben.

Von Regen eigentlich keine Spur, gestern ein paar Tropfen, inkl. Nebel ab Windeck. War auch nicht besonders kalt.

Gestern kam mir sogar zwischen Fuchstanz und Windeck ein andere Biker entgegen.


----------



## Hornisborn (23. November 2006)

Ich will nachher hoch aber wenn es weiter so nieselt lass ich das.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. November 2006)

Wahrscheinlich morgen wieder...


----------



## habkeinnick (24. November 2006)

ich müßte ja auch mal wieder da hoch...treibt mich aber zur zeit nicht so raus...bin doch ein schönwetter-biker ;-)


----------



## Hornisborn (24. November 2006)

Das Wetter soll heute wieder etwas besser werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (24. November 2006)

Gestern wars da oben (bzw. am Windeck) 7°, Dauerregen, Nebel und 7°. War irgendwie eine tolle Athmosphäre. Als ich dann kurz nach 18 Uhr mit dem Auto noch mal rüber bin, war´s dann so neblig, daß man etwa 10-20 m Sicht hatte.


----------



## DaBot (24. November 2006)

Gestern war ja der ganze Tag nix, werds morgen versuchen, heute regnets ja wenigstens nicht...


----------



## sipemue (24. November 2006)

War gestern abend von 20 - 00:30 Uhr im Taunus biken. Da es teilweise extrem geregnet hat, ist der Boden sehr sehr aufgeweicht, stellenweise bin durch Fützen gefahren, die rund 20 cm tief waren. Selbst bergab musst man teilweise kräftig mittreten um nicht stecken zu bleiben.

War aber eine tolle Gaudi @ night + @rain eine Taunus-Gipfeltour (Winterstein+Herzberg+Rosskopf+Sandplacken+Altkönig+Feldberg) zu machen.


----------



## habkeinnick (24. November 2006)

14:20 Uhr, 7-8°C, Sicht ca. 50m und ganz kurz Nieselregen


----------



## Hornisborn (24. November 2006)

Ich war um 15:15 oben. Auf dem Weg zum Sandplacken ist aus dem Rinsal fast schon ein Bach geworden. 

Ich hab mal mit meinen Handy paar Bilder gemacht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. November 2006)

Ich war gerade oben.

Angenehm warm, kein Nebel, gute Sicht, einfach genial


----------



## frizz (24. November 2006)

Ich bin um 1800 h oben gewesen. Ab Sandplacken Nebel und einsetzender Regen. Relativ mild. Halbe Stunde oben gewesen, auf der Abfahrt nasse Straßen, aber kein Regen mehr, den erst für kurze Zeit im Usatal. Dort war wieder "Tal total". Usatalstraße zum min. zweiten Mal innerhalb weniger Wochen wegen schwerem Verkehrsunfall auf Höhe Kläranlage Kransberg voll gesperrt:-( Durfte zwar durchfahren, konnte die autofreie Straße aber nicht mehr so recht genießen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. November 2006)

So,...

... also ich war Sonntag (wieder verabredungsgezwungenermaßengenötigt), Montag abend und gestern Abend oben.

Gestern war es mit dem Nebel lustig: Von kurz hinter Steinbach, bis kurz vor Falkenstein dickste Suppe, dann klare Sicht bis kurz vorm Windeck, und ab da bis oben wieder Nebel. Zurück dann wieder ab Königsteiner Friedhof Nebel. War gestern auch schon recht frisch da oben.


----------



## caroka (10. Dezember 2006)

Und..........wie war es da oben?


----------



## habkeinnick (10. Dezember 2006)

ganz oben war ich nicht...irgendwie kein saft in den beinen, aber kurz unterhalb waren es eben noch ganze 1°C und schon recht dunkel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierkiste (11. Dezember 2006)

Also gestern wars gegen 15:30 oben noch recht überlaufen.

Ansonsten kein Schnee , aber Sonnenschein.


Ma kuckn wie es morgen schaut..


Sascha


----------



## Maggo (11. Dezember 2006)

ha, ich war heut oben. zwar nur mit dem auto um nen kaffee zu trinken, aber immerhin bin ich dann der erste im thread der verkündet, dass bei -2°schnee gelegen hat. nicht viel, aber immerhin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Dezember 2006)

Maggo schrieb:


> dass bei -2°schnee gelegen hat. nicht viel, aber immerhin.



Echt, na dann bin ich aber auf Heute abend gespannt, da tret' ich nämlich wieder rauf.

P.S: Der Vollständigkeit halber: Ich war letzte Woche Montag, Mittwoch, Freitag und Samstag oben, Sonntag mit Gattin nur bis Fuchstanz, war aber business as usual


----------



## habkeinnick (12. Dezember 2006)

wer jetzt hoch könntek, hätte sonne pur mit super weitsicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wer jetzt hoch könntek, hätte sonne pur mit super weitsicht



Tja, geht leider bei mir leider erst im Dunkeln, Schade auch!


----------



## Bierkiste (12. Dezember 2006)

Hmm, bin mit nikolauzi heute ab 1700 los Richtung Feldberg - gegen 1830 dorten gewesen - kein Schnee 

Auch kein Sonnenschein...


Bissel neblig wars und 1°C warm(hochfahren)/kalt(runterfahren).

@wahltho: Haben wir vllt dich gesehen?? Irgendein einzelner Biker war ca. 10min nach uns auf dem Plateau..

Sascha


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Dezember 2006)

Bierkiste schrieb:


> @wahltho: Haben wir vllt dich gesehen?? Irgendein einzelner Biker war ca. 10min nach uns auf dem Plateau..



Yepp, das war wohl ich.

Ich habe Euch dann am Fuchstanz überholt. Ihr habt dort kurz angehalten, während ich gleich den Tillmannsweg Richtung Königstein 'runter bin - richtig?

War sch****e neblig ab oberhalb von Falkenstein.

Runter ist mir dann auch ziemlich kalt geworden.

P.S: Ich werde heute auch wieder hochfahren.


----------



## Bierkiste (13. Dezember 2006)

wahltho schrieb:


> Yepp, das war wohl ich.
> 
> Ich habe Euch dann am Fuchstanz überholt. Ihr habt dort kurz angehalten, während ich gleich den Tillmannsweg Richtung Königstein 'runter bin - richtig?
> 
> ...



Paßt genau  

Neblig fand ichs aber nur von Feldberg bis Fuchstanz, danach war es ok.


Wie war es denn heute?

Werde selbst erst nächste Woche wieder zum Fahren kommen..




Sascha


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Dezember 2006)

Bierkiste schrieb:


> Neblig fand ichs aber nur von Feldberg bis Fuchstanz, danach war es ok.



Ne, ne: Es war rauf ab oberhalb von Falkenstein (von FFM kommend) bis oben und anschliessend runter bis hinterm Fuchstanz tierisch neblig




Bierkiste schrieb:


> Wie war es denn heute?



Noch nebliger: Schon vor Falkenstein bis oben und dann runter bis kurz vor K'stein nur 5 bis 10 Meter Sicht. Rein gefühlsmässig etwas wärmer als gestern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (14. Dezember 2006)

Es war heut nachmittag und auch heut abend so nebelig, daß die Sicht mit Lupine im Fernmodus keine 3 m war. Zum Schluß über Altkönig Richtung Vicitempel im Blindflug und laaaaaaangsam runnergeiert. 

Kein Bikerwetter heut nachmittag / Abend. 

Heut morgen war das Wetter schön ( Bereich Winterstein / bis Marmorstein)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Dezember 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Kein Bikerwetter heut nachmittag / Abend.



Egal!!!

Sind wir Männer/Frauen oder Memmen? - Ok ich weiss schon: Biker/-innen


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Dezember 2006)

na dafür haben die heutigen biker(innen) wieder mal super blauen himmel und sicht bist nach keine ahnung wohin. 

schade das ich erst wieder fahre wenn es dunkel ist


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Dezember 2006)

20:40 Uhr Dunkel  und 6°C - in Schmitten sind es 2°C und in Neu-Anspach 0°C!

Selten das der Feldi mal wärmer ist...


----------



## Arachne (15. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> 20:40 Uhr Dunkel  und 6°C - in Schmitten sind es 2°C und in Neu-Anspach 0°C!
> 
> Selten das der Feldi mal wärmer ist...



mach Sachen, heute war`s um 20:40 Uhr mal dunkel auf`m Feldi? Sowas...


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> mach Sachen, heute war`s um 20:40 Uhr mal dunkel auf`m Feldi? Sowas...



sachen gibts die gibts nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nikolauzi (16. Dezember 2006)

Gestern war auch ein genialer Sternenhimmel auf dem Feldberg 
Schweineklar!

Auf taunus.info sieht man mich übrigens im Video, auf der 18:27:08 Aufnahme, das bläuliche Licht links neben dem Kiosk 

Hatte max. 11° und min. 1°, das war aber schon wieder unten.

Der Nikolauzi


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Dezember 2006)

nikolauzi schrieb:


> Auf taunus.info sieht man mich übrigens im Video, auf der 18:27:08 Aufnahme, das bläuliche Licht links neben dem Kiosk



Habe ich auch schon öfters nachgeschaut, mich aber leider noch nie auf dem Video gefunden 

Gestern Mittag war es genial: Schön warm und eine super Fernsicht.

Heute hingegen war es ziemlich kühl, windig und diesig.


----------



## nikolauzi (16. Dezember 2006)

wahltho schrieb:


> Habe ich auch schon öfters nachgeschaut, mich aber leider noch nie auf dem Video gefunden
> 
> Gestern Mittag war es genial: Schön warm und eine super Fernsicht.
> 
> Heute hingegen war es ziemlich kühl, windig und diesig.



Habe mir extra die Zeit gemerkt und eh ein paar Minuten in die Sterne geschaut

Btw. was für eine Lampe fährst Du eigentlich? 3*Luxeon?

Gruß,
Nikolauzi


----------



## Hornisborn (16. Dezember 2006)

Heut war es sehr Neblig und Windig. Soviel Bikergruppen wie heute, hab ich das ganze Jahr noch nicht gesehen und dann waren das auch immer Gruppen mit 15-20 Leuten.


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Dezember 2006)

die probieren halt die letzten tage mit guten wetter zu nutzen.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (16. Dezember 2006)

Hornisborn schrieb:


> Heut war es sehr Neblig und Windig. Soviel Bikergruppen wie heute, hab ich das ganze Jahr noch nicht gesehen und dann waren das auch immer Gruppen mit 15-20 Leuten.


Echt? Hab außer unserer Go Crazy-Gruppe mit drei Mann nur wenige einzelne Biker getroffen und die anderen GC-Gruppen waren meines Wissens auch alle deutlich unter 10 Mann. Hab heute aber den Feldberg-Gipfel eh gemieden, weil da oben ja wohl Weihnachtsmarkt ist und man muß da ja nicht unbedingt mit dem Bike durch wollen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Dezember 2006)

nikolauzi schrieb:


> Btw. was für eine Lampe fährst Du eigentlich? 3*Luxeon?



Cateye Tripleshot


----------



## habkeinnick (16. Dezember 2006)

wahltho schrieb:


> Cateye Tripleshot



und reicht das licht? bin gerade am überlegen was ich mir noch lichttechnisch zulegen könnte. das mirage evo kit macht mir noch nicht genug licht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> und reicht das licht? bin gerade am überlegen was ich mir noch lichttechnisch zulegen könnte. das mirage evo kit macht mir noch nicht genug licht.



Mehr als ausreichend


----------



## Arachne (17. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> und reicht das licht? bin gerade am überlegen was ich mir noch lichttechnisch zulegen könnte. das mirage evo kit macht mir noch nicht genug licht.



Lupine Edison!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (17. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Lupine Edison!



............und mit zweitem Brenner und Helmhalter pornicious.
Hab ich ma probiert indem ich meiner Frau deren Lampe ma "ausgeborgt" hatte da ist das Xenon licht von meinem Auto eher schwach im direkten Vergleich.
Eine Edison ist aber ausreichend. (mehr als ausreichend)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Dezember 2006)

... ich nehme für Räder (ob direkt montiert mit Nabendynamo oder als Akkubeleuchtung) grundsätzlich nur LED-Beleuchtungen, da quasi unkaputtbar. Da kann nicht plötzlich 'ne Birne durchbrennen, denn damit habe ich schon schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht: Sowas passiert immer genau dann, wenn man es gerade gar nicht brauchen kann ...

Habe allerdings die Cateye gemoddet und verwende andere Akkus (NIMH-Notebook in grosser Trinkflasche), damit ich auf 5 Stunden Licht am Stück komme.


----------



## nikolauzi (17. Dezember 2006)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... ich nehme für Räder (ob direkt montiert mit Nabendynamo oder als Akkubeleuchtung) grundsätzlich nur LED-Beleuchtungen, da quasi unkaputtbar. Da kann nicht plötzlich 'ne Birne durchbrennen, denn damit habe ich schon schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht: Sowas passiert immer genau dann, wenn man es gerade gar nicht brauchen kann ...
> 
> Habe allerdings die Cateye gemoddet und verwende andere Akkus (NIMH-Notebook in grosser Trinkflasche), damit ich auf 5 Stunden Licht am Stück komme.



Stimmt, habe auch immer eine 3W LED zum Hochfahren und falls die HID mal den Geist aufgibt, auch zum runterfahren. 3*3W gibt schon akzeptables Licht, ein Kollege, den wir am Dienstag noch am Fuchstanz getroffen haben (kurz nach Deiner Vorbeifahrt) fährt auch mit 2*3Watt. (runter aber mit 2*30Watt )

Werde nun mal gucken fahren, was da oben so los ist, ich rechne mit dem Schlimmsten und werde mich auf die Nebenpfade verdrücken

Der Nikolauzi


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Dezember 2006)

nikolauzi schrieb:


> (runter aber mit 2*30Watt



Sorry, aber man kann es auch echt übertreiben  

Meine Tripleshot bringt ca. 20 Watt und hat mir bisher in allen Situationen, sowohl bergauf, als auch bergab völlig ausgereicht. Ich habe aber für den absoluten Notfall auch noch eine kleine Cateye LED-Leuchte dabei.

Wie gesagt: Für mich kommt generell nur noch LED in Frage.


----------



## Hornisborn (17. Dezember 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Echt? Hab außer unserer Go Crazy-Gruppe mit drei Mann nur wenige einzelne Biker getroffen und die anderen GC-Gruppen waren meines Wissens auch alle deutlich unter 10 Mann. Hab heute aber den Feldberg-Gipfel eh gemieden, weil da oben ja wohl Weihnachtsmarkt ist und man muß da ja nicht unbedingt mit dem Bike durch wollen.



Naja, soviel war da oben auch nicht los. Der Weihnachtsmarkt war schräg gegenüber vom Kiosk in dem Hof drin und auf der anderen Seite war ein Stand und ein Englischer Bus in dem es was zu trinken gab. Ansonsten sind draußen kaum Leute rum gelaufen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Dezember 2006)

Na das grösste Abenteuer war es heute mit dem Bike zur Arbeit zu kommen:

Bei mir ums Eck auf der Nebenstrasse auf Eis erstmal auf die Fresse gelegt und dabei die gerade frisch neubezogene Tune Speedneedle wieder verhunzt   

Natürlich passiert mir das direkt hinter so einem kleinen Auffahrunfall mit Blechschaden vorm Abbiegen auf die Hauptstrasse. Die X5-Fahrerin, die aufgefahren war, flennte natürlich gerade völlig verzweifelt in Ihr Handy  

Naja dann weiter wie auf rohen Eiern in der Hoffnung, das es nur weiter oben glatt ist, aber in Liederbach war es dann immer noch a****glatt und mir wurd' es doch langsam mulmig.

Da habe ich dann umdisponiert und bin über die Felder nach FFM. Das ging dann...

... bin gespannt wie das heute abend auf dem Feldberg ist.

Heute abend kommen jedenfalls erstmal die Spike-Reifen auf ein Bike.


----------



## nikolauzi (18. Dezember 2006)

wahltho schrieb:


> Na das grösste Abenteuer war es heute mit dem Bike zur Arbeit zu kommen:
> 
> Bei mir ums Eck auf der Nebenstrasse auf Eis erstmal auf die Fresse gelegt und dabei die gerade frisch neubezogene Tune Speedneedle wieder verhunzt
> 
> ...


Bei mir ein ähnliches Bild: Ein Mercedes hatte eine Ampel in Schwalbach umgemäht und ich bin trotz Winterreifen auch gaaanz vorsichtig gefahren
Bin heute Abend auch auf dem Feldi anzutreffen mit Bierkiste und noch einem Kollegen, gegen 18:30, wie üblich. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja wieder.

Webcam sah jedenfalls gut aus, wird bestimmt spaßig da oben 
Die Spikes werden jetzt auch noch schnell eingefahren, für die Feiertage 

Der Nikolauzi


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Dezember 2006)

nikolauzi schrieb:


> Bei mir ein ähnliches Bild: Ein Mercedes hatte eine Ampel in Schwalbach umgemäht und ich bin trotz Winterreifen auch gaaanz vorsichtig gefahren



Aber Du warst immerhin auf vier Rädern ich nur auf derer zwei 




nikolauzi schrieb:


> Bin heute Abend auch auf dem Feldi anzutreffen mit Bierkiste und noch einem Kollegen, gegen 18:30, wie üblich. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja wieder.



Fahre doch erst morgen wieder rauf, war heute noch im Fitness-Studio.



nikolauzi schrieb:


> Die Spikes werden jetzt auch noch schnell eingefahren, für die Feiertage



Habe gerade am Hardtail von meinem Sohn meine guten alten 1.9er Nokia Spikes montiert. Zweiter Satz in 2.1 von Schwalbe ist bestellt und die kommen dann entweder an das Bergamont oder an das Nicolai...


----------



## nikolauzi (18. Dezember 2006)

wahltho schrieb:


> Aber Du warst immerhin auf vier Rädern ich nur auf derer zwei ...



a'be Ich 'abe doch gar kein Auto Auf zwei Rädern geht's auch mal vorsichtig
Mit Protektoren und Fullface käme ich wohl erst garnicht am Firmentor durch 
Heute ging's aber oben, nur wenig Schnee am Rande, sonst ok.

Morgen gehe ich Weihnachtsgeschenke kaufen

Der Nikolauzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Dezember 2006)

Heute war es ziemlich kalt und auf dem letzten Stück ab Windeck lag etwas Schnee am Wegrand.

Hab' jedenfalls schnell gemacht, dass ich wieder 'runterkam...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Dezember 2006)

Lage heute abend war genau wie gestern. Es erschien mir lediglich ganz leicht wärmer.


----------



## Arachne (21. Dezember 2006)

Heute Nachmittag hat es sich bei geringer Windstärke recht mild angefühlt. Nach kurzer Verweildauer fühlte sich jedoch auch dieser leichte Wind schneidend an. Kaum eine Menschenseele zu sehen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Dezember 2006)

Heute kam es mir wieder ziemlich kalt vor da oben.


----------



## Hornisborn (22. Dezember 2006)

Laut der Seite mit der Webcam sind es -0,3°.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Dezember 2006)

Heute war es genial!

Kurz vorm Fuchstanz kam die Sonne durch.

Vom Altkönig aus hatte man eine Supersicht: Die gesamte Main-Ebene war von Wolken bedeckt.

Feldberg dann ebenfalls schön sonnig, aber schon recht viele Wanderer und Biker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hornisborn (24. Dezember 2006)

Bei der Webcam auf der Seite kann doch die Temperatur nicht stimmen. Angeblich sind dort oben:
Temperatur:	3.7 °C
Gefühlte Temperatur:	-4 °C


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (24. Dezember 2006)

Doch, das kann stimmen. Momentan ist mal wieder Inversionswetterlage.


----------



## nikolauzi (24. Dezember 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Doch, das kann stimmen. Momentan ist mal wieder Inversionswetterlage.


Kann ich bestätigen, oben waren es 8Grad im Schatten (bin im Kurzarmtrikot hoch gefahren)
Leider auch abartig voll... Die ganzen Wandersleut', die zurück zur Natur wollen (aber bitte nicht zu Fuß und ohne Standheizung ) und die Motorradfahrer, die sich zu weit über 100 (grob geschätzt) da oben zusammengerottet haben und das ganze Plateau vollgeparkt haben 

Habe mich schnell aus dem Staub gemacht und bin den Wurzelweg am Roten Kreuz zurück gefahren: Nur 2 Mountainbiker, das war's auch schon 
Zumindest waren die Leute (bis auf die auf dem Plateau) alle recht entspannt, ist ja auch Weihnachten

Insofern: Allen ein Frohes Fest!!!

Der Nikolauzi


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (24. Dezember 2006)

nikolauzi schrieb:


> Zumindest waren die Leute (bis auf die auf dem Plateau) alle recht entspannt, ist ja auch Weihnachten


Kann ich bestätigen. War heute trotz ordentlich "Verkehr" sehr freundlich-friedlich und wir haben heute mal Altkönig statt Feldberg genommen. Da ist es noch deutlich ruhiger!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Dezember 2006)

Geniales Wetter.

War mit Gattin aber nur gemächlich bis Fuchstanz. Dort war die Hölle los.


----------



## Adrenalino (24. Dezember 2006)

Sagt mal......wie sind denn die Wege im Moment? Matschig, nass, rutschig oder etwa trocken? Will übermorgen mit nem Kumpel hoch und auf Schlammschlacht haben wir beide keinen Bock.

Frohes Fest euch allen, Auguri et buon Natale!

APULIA STUPOR MUNDI


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (24. Dezember 2006)

Im Normalzustand ist es nur noch leicht feucht (vom einen oder anderen Matschloch mal abgesehen) und wenn sie gefroren sind, dann spritz eh nix. Ist sehr angenehm zur Zeit.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Dezember 2006)

Yepp, sehr angenehm die Matschsituation: Weitestgehend abgetrockent, resp. der Boden ist halt schon recht kalt.

Gestern bin ich erst noch am Altkönig rumgeturnt und mein Bike blieb weitestgehend sauber


----------



## Hopi (25. Dezember 2006)

Also bis nach oben bin ich gar nicht erst wollte eh nur Harderweg fahren aber vom Wetter war es echt klasse.
Auf der Schattenseite hoch und trotzdem richtig geschwitzt.

Und bis auf eine flach Pfeife waren die Wanderer auch alle umgänglich.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Dezember 2006)

So heute wieder Altkönig und Feldberg.

Bin extra früh los, trotzdem waren schon sehr viel los, insb. zwischen Windeck und Feldberg-Plateau. Naja, ich brauchte aber noch das Training vor der Weihnachtsgans...

Wetter war nicht so schön wie in den letzten Tagen: Diesiger und kälter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Dezember 2006)

Heute Mittag war's oben total sonnig und schön, allerdings auch rappelvoll...

Es blies allerdings ein kalter Wind.


----------



## Adrenalino (26. Dezember 2006)

wahltho schrieb:


> Heute Mittag war's oben total sonnig und schön, allerdings auch rappelvoll...
> 
> Es blies allerdings ein kalter Wind.



Kann ich bestätigen. 

Und die Wege waren so wie ihr es beschrieben habt : 90% trocken bzw. festgefroren - wenns aber wärmer wird dann ist Schlammschlacht angesagt- ein paar Wege noch feucht, kaum der Rede wert.

Aber, Gott, was für ein endgeiles Wetter heute!!!!    

Von mir aus kann der Winter so bleiben.......Schnee go home!


----------



## Hopi (26. Dezember 2006)

War doch super geil da oben die Bäume alle weiss vom Frost und dann noch Sonne. Nur einfach zuviele Leute aber egal der Wald gehört uns ja nicht alleine.
Und nach dem Fuchstanz richtung Hohemark ging es ja auch wieder. Aber laut Wetterbericht soll es kälter werden und der erste Schnee soll auch kommen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Dezember 2006)

Hopi schrieb:


> ... der Wald gehört uns ja nicht alleine.



Ganz genau!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Dezember 2006)

Heute war es oben ziemlich kalt, bergab sogar sch***kalt. Zudem war es tlw. recht neblig. Auf den Wegen liegt etwas Schnee und der Wald sieht wirklich total winterlich aus.


----------



## nikolauzi (28. Dezember 2006)

Habe heute eine kleine Tour gemacht, wenig los da oben, wen wundert es bei dem Eisregen 
Hatte natürlich meine Spikes noch nicht drauf 
Die Brücke in Kronberg über die Bundesstraße zum steilen Aufstieg war eine reine Eisbahn, habe einige Minuten gebraucht... Am Fuchstanz war eine Eisfläche und im Wald runter hat's dann auch ein 'wenig' gedauert. Bin ab Falkenstein nur noch Straße gefahren.

Ist heute Abend auf jeden Fall nicht empfehlenswert Wenn dann nur mit Spikes, welche ich gleich morgen montieren werde 

Der Nikolauzi


----------



## Adrenalino (30. Dezember 2006)

Wie siehts denn aus mit dem Eis mittlerweile? Wollte morgen von Hohemark aus Ri.Saalburg, dann Brombach um dann wieder zum Feldi abzubiegen. Spikes negativ.....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Dezember 2006)

Bin heute mit einem Kumpel hoch über Falkenstein bis Fuchstanz.

Ab dort ist weit verbreitet Eis auf den Wegen.

Für mich mit Spikes absolut nullo Problemo, aber ohne Spikes nicht zu empfehlen.

Wir haben es dann noch ein Stück Richtung Windeck versucht, sind aber umgekehrt, eben weil mein Kumpel keine Spikes am Rad hat.


----------



## Arachne (30. Dezember 2006)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn aus mit dem Eis mittlerweile? Wollte morgen von Hohemark aus Ri.Saalburg, dann Brombach um dann wieder zum Feldi abzubiegen. Spikes negativ.....



An Hohemark/Saalburg/Sandplacken ist Eis kein Thema. Gestern war es um den Fuchstanz noch spiegelglatt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarstenM-R (30. Dezember 2006)

Kann ich nur bestätigen. Bei meiner Runde von der Hohen Mark über die Saalburg, den Sandplacken, rüber zum Fuchtanz und dann über Königstein nach Fischbach war es nur rund um dem Fuchstanz glatt. Da hat es mich auch gleich hingehauen . Eigentlich wollte ich noch keine Spikes montieren, mal sehen wie sich das Wetter weiter entwickelt.


----------



## nikolauzi (30. Dezember 2006)

Vorhin war es größtenteils eisfrei, lediglich am Fuchstanz (heute mein höchster Punkt) war an ein paar Stellen ein wenig Eis am Wegesrand. 
Ansonsten war alles gut zu fahren 
Schätze aber mal, daß es in der Nacht/am Morgen wieder ziemlich anzieht.

Der Nikolauzi


----------



## Adrenalino (31. Dezember 2006)

Hmm, heute nacht schien es frostfrei und recht mild, außerdem ist viel Wasser den Himmel runter gekommen. Das könnte dem Eis den Garaus gemacht haben. Aktuell sind jetzt schon fast 4 Grad oben, der Webcam nach siehts gut aus!
Werde um 11 Uhr hier wegfahren,mal sehen wie weit ich komme


----------



## Hornisborn (31. Dezember 2006)

Ich denk mal vom Eis wird man da garnichts sehen. Bin heute Mittag auch mal oben.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Dezember 2006)

Korrekt: Kein Eis mehr und recht mild.

War mit Gattin vorhin bis ganz oben - jede Menge Fussgänger und Biker.


----------



## Adrenalino (31. Dezember 2006)

Das war schon fast Früh-Frühling heute 

Bin von Hohemark über Saalburg,Brombach,Schmitten,Seelenberg, Oberems ( unterhalb vom Zacken an den Felsen vorbei,wenn ich bloß wüsst wie die heißen ) Rotes Kreuz zurück Ri. Feldi immer schön paralell zu den Hängen gefahren. Erst ab Parkplatz Rotes Kreuz wurde es voll, bis dahin bin ich fast alleine gefahren.
Downhill ab Sandplacken wieder ruhig, erst der untere Maßbornweg war stark bevölkert. Hätte doch die trailige Abfahrt nehmen sollen......

Derbe matschig wars teilweise. Schee wars trotzdem   

Wünsche euch nen guten Rutsch!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (31. Dezember 2006)

War heute mittag auch noch mal oben. 5°, leichter Wind und bis auf 30 cm Eis an der Nordseite alles wunderbar fahrbar. Mit etwas Konzentration ging auch der Trail zum Roten Kreuz ganz gut.


----------



## Sauron1977 (31. Dezember 2006)

Dann könnte es heute Nacht ja ganz nett werden. Wollen oben ins neue Jahr feiern, laut Feldberghof ist da oben wohl immer sehr viel los, auch Mucke und so und an der Schneebar gibs wohl genuch zu tringe.  

Jemand Erfahrung damit und war an Silvester schon mal oben?

Gruß,
Sauron


----------



## habkeinnick (31. Dezember 2006)

Sauron1977 schrieb:


> Dann könnte es heute Nacht ja ganz nett werden. Wollen oben ins neue Jahr feiern, laut Feldberghof ist da oben wohl immer sehr viel los, auch Mucke und so und an der Schneebar gibs wohl genuch zu tringe.
> 
> Jemand Erfahrung damit und war an Silvester schon mal oben?
> 
> ...



ich war das letzte mal vor 15 jahren an silvester oben. da waren ne ganze menge leute da und das ohne schneebar usw..

kann bestimmt ganz lustig da oben werden, wobei das natürlich immer auf die leute ankommt.

drücke dir die daumen und nen guten rutsch ins jahr 2007


----------



## andy1 (31. Dezember 2006)

war etwas spät oben, gegen 16 Uhr..
kamen mir schon viele Biker entgegen.
Strimmt - matschig wars oben, sonst gings aber noch für die Jahreszeit.
Trotzdem wars so matschig wie lange nicht mehr, ich hoffe dass sich die Nässe da jetzt nicht festsetzt bis zum Frühjahr.
Aber vielleicht schneits nochmal kräftig, dann wars das eh. 

Aber heute wars angenehm, gestern dagegen hab ich gefroren an den Füßen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Januar 2007)

Heute rauf nachdem sich der Regen verzogen hatte und die Sonne rauskam.

Oben angekommen, kam es dann aber wieder ganz dick mit Schneeregen und Sturmböen...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (1. Januar 2007)

Wir hatten heute so gegen 14 Uhr Sturm, leichten Regen und 4° da oben. Der richtige Regen kam dann eine halbe Stunde später.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Januar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Wir hatten heute so gegen 14 Uhr Sturm, leichten Regen und 4° da oben. Der richtige Regen kam dann eine halbe Stunde später.



... um 14:30 Uhr als wir da oben waren ...


----------



## fUEL (1. Januar 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... um 14:30 Uhr als wir da oben waren ...



Ud es war auch noch eklik um 1445 ls ich oben war musste schieben weil ich nicht auf dem Rad die Balance halten konnte und das bei 81 kg.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Januar 2007)

Heute abend lag ab Fuchstanz Schnee auf den Wegen.

Bin aber gut rauf- und runtergekommen.

Kam mir auch gar nicht so kalt vor.


----------



## nikolauzi (4. Januar 2007)

Heute war's oben schön kalt und feucht. Schneereste liegen noch ab dem Windeck, ist aber gut zu fahren. Nur der Wind ich recht eklig, die Beschaffenheit der Trail übrigens auch Werde jetzt erstmal meine Bude putzen 

Der Nikolauzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (4. Januar 2007)

Laut Webcam sinds nur noch Schneerestchen, die Wege werden wohl frei sein. Mal gespannt wie sich die Lage bis Sonntag entwickelt, wollen rauf und Krafteinheiten bolzen 

Sollte sich bis dahin doch ne geschlossene Schneedecke entwickeln dann ohne mich. Feldi mit Schnee ist wie Kneipe mit Freibier - alle(s) ziemlich voll


----------



## nikolauzi (5. Januar 2007)

Kleiner Nachtrag noch zu gestern:
Es scheint die Tage sehr gestürmt zu haben, haben etliche Bäume auf den Trails gelegen, eindeutig Windschäden (ganze Wurzeln rausgerissen).
Also Vorsicht bei flotten Abfahrten 

Der Nikolauzi


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Januar 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Laut Webcam sinds nur noch Schneerestchen, die Wege werden wohl frei sein. Mal gespannt wie sich die Lage bis Sonntag entwickelt, wollen rauf und Krafteinheiten bolzen
> 
> Sollte sich bis dahin doch ne geschlossene Schneedecke entwickeln dann ohne mich. Feldi mit Schnee ist wie Kneipe mit Freibier - alle(s) ziemlich voll



Dann fahrt doch auf den Alden, da ist fast nie was los


----------



## Adrenalino (5. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Dann fahrt doch auf den Alden, da ist fast nie was los



 
Wasn der Alden bzw. wie komm ich da hin?


----------



## nikolauzi (5. Januar 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Wasn der Alden bzw. wie komm ich da hin?



Der alte König


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Januar 2007)

oder auch Altkönig genannt. Wie mehr dahinkommt? von wo, Wenn de am Fuchstanz bist bist de schon fast da!


----------



## Adrenalino (5. Januar 2007)

Alden - Altkönig, ach sooooooooooo.............

Na, wie ich da hinkomme weiß ich!

Und beim runter fahren hat mer dann eh die Qual der Wahl......gugge mer ma wo mer diesmal runnereiern. Werd ja alles schee rutschisch sei....


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Januar 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Alden - Altkönig, ach sooooooooooo.............
> 
> Na, wie ich da hinkomme weiß ich!
> 
> Und beim runter fahren hat mer dann eh die Qual der Wahl......gugge mer ma wo mer diesmal runnereiern. Werd ja alles schee rutschisch sei....



Im Westen machts runnereiern am meisten Spaß


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Januar 2007)

War heute so gegen 12:30 Uhr mit meinem Kumpel wieder oben. Nieselregen, Wolken und ziemlich nasskalt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (7. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Im Westen machts runnereiern am meisten Spaß



un vom reche waxe diehuwwel


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Januar 2007)

Heute morgen erst Altkönig, dann Feldberg. Eigentlich ganz schönes Wetter und recht warm, aber noch ziemlich matschig.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (7. Januar 2007)

Naja, um 11 auf dem Feldberg waren es "nur" 3° und es ging auch ein kühler Wind. Schlammschlacht par exellence.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Januar 2007)

Habe ich um ca. 12:15 Uhr als wärmer empfunden..


----------



## Adrenalino (7. Januar 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> es ging auch ein kühler Wind. Schlammschlacht par exellence.



Ouuuu jaaaaa........wat ne Siffe, eyh!  

Hab nur die Kette sauber gemacht, ansonsten mein ehemals orangenes ( jetzt schwarzes ) Bike so wie es ist in den Keller geschoben - und das trotz 100%Forstwege! Aber selbst die sehen teilweise wie Seenlandschaften aus.

Wenns die Woche weiter regnet wars das erstmal für mich. Das ist mir definitiv zu materialmordend. Bin ich Krösus oder was?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Januar 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Ouuuu jaaaaa........wat ne Siffe, eyh!



Komisch, fand es gar nicht so schlimm.

War auf dem Altkönig, bin von dort durchs Gelände wieder runtergehopelt. Dann rauf auf den Feldberg und wieder nach Hause. War (im Vergleich zu gestern) gar nicht so schlimm. Mein Nicolai war zwar schmutzig, aber nicht übermässig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierkiste (7. Januar 2007)

Je nachdem, wo man langfuhr, war das Verhältnis Dreck/Feuchtigkeit entweder 20/80 oder 80/20 - kam mir zumindest so vor bzw bestätigte hinterher auch der Blick in den Spiegel  

Was mir aber zumindest gestern auffiel, daß doch einige Äste genau quer über der Forstautobahn lagen (v.a unterhalb Hardtberg). Nachdem ich den dritten wegräumte, habe ich nicht mehr wirklich an einen Zufall geglaubt  

An ein paar Bäumen hab ich mich auch versucht, is aber nix gutes bei rumgekommen  


Sascha


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Januar 2007)

Heute war es rauf echt total warm. Ab oberhalb vom Fuchstanz wurde es dann aber neblig und ab Windeck waren nur noch 5 bis 10 Meter Sicht. Wege waren zwar noch feucht, aber nicht wirklich schlammig.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Januar 2007)

Heute wie erwartet sehr warm und Wege schon einigermassen abgetrocknet.

Ab Windeck etwas Nebel, aber oben wieder klar.

Bin noch kurz vor dem Regen zu Hause gewesen


----------



## Hornisborn (11. Januar 2007)

Um 15:00 Uhr war es aber noch Neblig und leicht Windig.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Januar 2007)

Es wabberte da oben schon noch rum, die Wolken wurden aber vom Wind getrieben und Du konntest tlw. durch die Wolken den klaren Himmel sehen.

Der Blick auf die abendliche Mainebene beim 'runterfahren war sehr schön...


----------



## Adrenalino (11. Januar 2007)

Kein Sturm oben, nix? 

Hier bei uns im Flachland gings ganz schön zur Sache. Bin auf dem Weg ins Studio mehrmals fast vom Rad geweht worden, hab unfreiwllig die Richtung wegen Windböen ändern müssen und bin Holzslalom gefahren. Viel Bruch auf den Wegen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Januar 2007)

War ja gestern, heute war trainingsfreier Tag (und das war auch gut so  ).

Morgen geht's wieder rauf.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (11. Januar 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Kein Sturm oben, nix?
> 
> Hier bei uns im Flachland gings ganz schön zur Sache. Bin auf dem Weg ins Studio mehrmals fast vom Rad geweht worden, hab unfreiwllig die Richtung wegen Windböen ändern müssen und bin Holzslalom gefahren. Viel Bruch auf den Wegen.


Dürfte ordentlich windig da oben gewesen sein. Ich bin heute mittag auf dem Weg zum Treffpunkt mit dem Auto übers Windeck gefahren und da hat es mächtig gestürmt. Daraufhin sind wir bei der Tour dann heute auch gar nicht erst ganz hoch gefahren. Auch an Herzberg und Sandplacken war mehr als genug Wind.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Januar 2007)

Heute war es echt super. Die Wege waren schon ziemlich abgetrocknet und es war recht warm. Oben war es ziemlich windig.

Bin sogar mal zwischen Fuchstanz und Windeck einem anderen Biker begegnet...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Januar 2007)

Vorhin war es oben temperatur- und windmässig in etwas wie gestern. Nur die Wege sind noch besser abgetrocknet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nikolauzi (14. Januar 2007)

Oben war es, wie zu erwarten war, extrem überfüllt...
Selbst auf dem Altkönig waren die Trails ziemlich "zähfließend".
Dafür aber echt schön in der Sonne. Beim Süßen Gründchen (Tal zw. Neuenhain und Mammolshain) war es schon ein "wenig" matschig, ziemliche Rutschpartie, sonst aber ganz ok.

Der Nikolauzi


----------



## Adrenalino (14. Januar 2007)

Irgendwie faa ich die falschen Wege......es war wieder eine Schlammschlacht vom feinsten, wat ne Sauerei eyh!
Erst die Wege unterhalb vom Feldi, höhe Feldbergkastell, waren einigermaßen trocken.
Maßbornweg auch trocken. Aber der Rest.....

Wat solls....is eh "nur" das Winterbike


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Januar 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Irgendwie faa ich die falschen Wege......es war wieder eine Schlammschlacht vom feinsten, wat ne Sauerei eyh!
> Erst die Wege unterhalb vom Feldi, höhe Feldbergkastell, waren einigermaßen trocken.
> Maßbornweg auch trocken. Aber der Rest.....
> 
> Wat solls....is eh "nur" das Winterbike



Also ich hab auch einen haufen Schlamm auflesen könne. Ich wollt eigentlich erst die Schutzbleche ablassen. Hier war ja zu lesen das die Wege ach so trocken sind. Zum Glück hat ichs dabei. Trocken war nur die Waldautobahn


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hier war ja zu lesen das die Wege ach so trocken sind. Zum Glück hat ichs dabei. Trocken war nur die Waldautobahn



Ich nehme an, dass das in meine Richtung ging 

Also wenn ich von Wegen rede, meine ich die "Waldautobahnen". Ansonsten würde ich von Trails reden 

Unter der Woche fahre ich derzeit immer erst nach 17:00 Uhr und somit komplett im Dunkeln von FFM auf den Feldberg. Ich benutze dann aus verschiedenen Gründen grundsätzlich immer nur die "Waldautobahnen".

Die "Waldautobahnen" waren/sind wie ich geschrieben hatte einigermaßen abgetrocknet. Die Trails sind immer noch schön vermatscht. Das musste ich gestern am Staufen auch feststellen.


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Januar 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, dass das in meine Richtung ging
> 
> Also wenn ich von Wegen rede, meine ich die "Waldautobahnen". Ansonsten würde ich von Trails reden
> 
> ...



Schreib lieber von Waldautobahnen sonst wird das missverstanden, Wege können alles sein.  

Gruss vom Lugga


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Schreib lieber von Waldautobahnen sonst wird das missverstanden, Wege können alles sein.



Ey, Ey, Sir! 

P.S: Obwohl ich den Begriff beknackt finde


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Januar 2007)




----------



## Lucafabian (15. Januar 2007)

.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (15. Januar 2007)

Ich fand auch die Trails gestern O.K. und der Jahreszeit angemessen feucht. Feldbergtrail zum Roten Kreuz und der schwarze Weg am Altkönig waren problemlos fahrbar. Kritischer ist da eher das ganze Laub.
Wetter war ja gestern fabelhaft! Hatte gerstern kurz vor 14 Uhr etwa 4-5° auf dem Plateau. Allerdings war gestern an Fußgängern echt die Hölle los. Am Fuchstanz kam ich mir vor wie in einer samstäglichen Fußgängerzone! Zum Glück waren die meisten Leute aber gut drauf und man hat meistens einen netten Gruß zurück bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Januar 2007)

Heute war es von FFM bis hinter Steinbach neblig. Danach war es klar und es ist ja auch echt schon deutlich länger hell.

Die Wege, 'ntschuldigung die "Waldautobahnen" , sind trocken. Tlw. funkelt es auch schon etwas gefroren.

War echt frisch. Brauchte schon bergrauf dicke Handschuhe und hatte leider meine heizbaren Sohlen noch nicht wieder installiert.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Januar 2007)

War heute um ca. 18:30 Uhr oben.

Ab Hohemark Nieselregen, ab kurz vor Windeck dann mitten in den Wolken nur noch ca. 5m Sicht und schon ziemlich windig, aber auch oben noch recht warm.

Runter wurde der Nieselregen zwischen Fuchstanz und Königstein dann langsam aber sicher zum echten Dauerregen...


----------



## wissefux (18. Januar 2007)

kann mal einer grad hochfahren ?


----------



## Adrenalino (18. Januar 2007)

Tu dir keinen Zwang an.....wir sammeln dich dann in Anspach oder so wieder auf......dein Bike wirds bis nach Usingen schaffen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Januar 2007)

Ok, ich werd' dann nachher mal berichten....



... 'ne Quatsch. Heute ist auch bei mir Auto angesagt


----------



## wissefux (18. Januar 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Tu dir keinen Zwang an.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (18. Januar 2007)

grad spricht ne Reporterin im HR3 die auf dem Feldberg steht,

derzeit bläst der Wind mit ca. 90kmh aufm Feldi, es regnet und die Wolken scheinen tief zu hängen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Januar 2007)

Mal im Ernst:

Irgendwie in den Beinen jucken tut's ja schon da heute mal rauf zu fahren, aber irgendwie habe ich doch etwas Schiss, dass mir dann ein Baum auf den Kopf fällt.


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Januar 2007)

ich würds lassen...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (18. Januar 2007)

Würds auch lassen. Es hat schon letzte Woche bei weniger Wind geanz ordentlich Bäume und Äste geknickt und wenn der böige Wind von der Seite kommt, wie ich das vorhin in Kriftel erlebt hab, dann ist schon Laufen nicht einfach. Das bläst dich glatt vom Rad!


----------



## Adrenalino (18. Januar 2007)

Bin heute bei uns am Wald entlang ins Studio zum Krafttraining gefahren.....hin wars wie gegen ne Wand fahren, zurück der Hammer, so schnell hab ich noch nie 12km geschafft 

Ein paar Äste, zwei altersschwache Bäume aufm Weg - das wars. Wies wohl im Taunus aussieht? Die HR-Reporterin wäre heute abend fast weg geweht worden......


----------



## brötchenholer (19. Januar 2007)

Hat eigentlich irgend jemand hier vor, morgen Samstag, Rg. Feldberg (oder auch Rg. Altkönig) zu fahren? Die Forstmenschen meinten heute, man sollte das ganze Wochenende auf KEINEN FALL im Wald unterwegs sein, es drohen immer noch Äste von oben runterzukommen und das sei das eigentlich Gefährliche, eben nicht die rumliegenden Bäume und so Sachen.

Schön Alternativen suchen  

Gruß

Alexander


----------



## Maggo (19. Januar 2007)

haste auch grad hr3 geguckt?


----------



## Adrenalino (20. Januar 2007)

Alleine schon wegen Regenerationswoche fahr ich nich zum Feldi......hätte ich "normale" Woche würd ich auch nicht fahren, die Warnungen werden schon berechtigt sein.

Alternativen?

Mainradweg, Niddaradweg, Hohe Straße *gäääähn*........blöder Sturm.......


----------



## Hornisborn (20. Januar 2007)

Wieder was gelehrnt!


----------



## nikolauzi (20. Januar 2007)

Habe kein HR3 geguckt und bin deshalb gestern auch gefahren. 
Lag aber eine Menge Holz rum, Autobahnen waren größtenteils zwar schon geräumt, aber um ein paar Ecken habe ich einen größeren Bogen rum gemacht.
Habe auf dem Weg Falkenstein oberer Parkplatz bis Fuchstanz bei 50 geknickten Bäumen aufgehört zu zählen 
Also von Trails sollte man im Moment auf jeden Fall erstmal absehen. Erstmal das ganze Holz etwas setzen lassen 
Bierkiste hat gestern auch ein paar geknickte "Streichhölzer" gesehen.
Aber warm war es 

Der Nikolauzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brötchenholer (20. Januar 2007)

..warm isses immer noch. Richtig Spaß machts aber sicher aber Anfang der Woche: Schnee über den geknickten Bäumchen, dann sieht man die wenigstens nicht


----------



## Hopi (20. Januar 2007)

könnt aber schon wieder Fahren liegt halt nur einiges an Bäumen rum also den Trail durchblasen ist nicht.
Aber runter kam da nix mehr und wenn da noch was in den Bäumen hängt kann es auch noch in eingen Wochen runter kommen. Nur die Trails sind alle schlammig wie sau ABER ES MACHT SPAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Beginner13 (22. Januar 2007)

hi
wohn direkt am feldberg un für mich ist es hier unmöglich zu biken, überall liegen bäume rum un man kann halt net einfach drum rum fahrne weil die überall liegen!!!
ich befürchte das es bei diesem zustand auch die nächsten wochen oder sogar monate bleiben wird,  da unser forst da nix auf die reihe bekommt und die gemeinde meint sie wäre da nicht zuständig. es gab schon bäume da hab cih über 1 jahr drüber getrag, was bei einem richtig geilen trail den ganzen spaß verderben kann!!!! Finde dies richtig entäuchend, dass es keinen so richtig interesiert was da rumliegt.
also müssen uns ma was einfallen lassen aber erstma abwarten vieleicht wirds ja doch was halt euch aufm laufenden
BEGS


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Januar 2007)

War heute abend so gegen 18:45 Uhr oben.

Bin Steinbach, Franzoseneck, Hohemark, Altkönig, Fuchstanz, Windeck, Feldberg über die sog. "Waldautobahn" gefahren. Es lagen nirgendwo mehr Bäume auf dem Weg, bis auf einen einzigen am Windeck, am Anfang des letzten Stücks zum Feldberg rauf. Konnte man aber von den Parkplätzen an der Strasse aus bequem umfahren.

War zwar recht frisch, aber Sicht war gut. Nur oben war es etwas diesig. Auf dem Rückweg hatte ich am Bangert etwas Schneeregen.

Habe sogar auf dem Rückweg am Windeck einen anderen Biker gesehen, der mich aber mit seiner Beleuchtung ziemlich geblendet hat.


----------



## nikolauzi (24. Januar 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...Habe sogar auf dem Rückweg am Windeck einen anderen Biker gesehen, der mich aber mit seiner Beleuchtung ziemlich geblendet hat.


Ich war's nicht 
War gestern mit Bierkiste oben, selbst unterhalb vom kleinen Feldberg, wo 20..30 Bäume quer lagen, ist schon aufgeräumt Sind echt super fleißig! Nur der Trail vom kl FB runter zur Billtalhöhe lag noch voll.
Und Sch..ß kalt war es, -7° und eine steife Briese aus dem Osten, die Abfahrt hat nicht so richtig Spaß gemacht
Teilweise war Wasser auf den Wegen gefroren, man sah nur eine Pfütze auf der einen Seite, aber kurz davor sah man, daß auf der anderen Seite der Pfütze nur ein wenig Reisig lag und das Eis über den ganzen Weg ging. Vorsicht ist geboten!

Der Nikolauzi


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Januar 2007)

Ich war heute so um 19:00 Uhr wieder oben.

Es ist wirklich sch..ßkalt da oben. Die Abfahrt empfand ich auch als äußerst unentspannend.

Wie Nikolauzi schon schreibt ist wegen der Eisflächen auf den Wegen echt äußerste Vorsicht geboten.

An der scharfen Kurve vom Tillmannsweg ist eine riesige Eisfläche!!!


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Januar 2007)

Sind Spikes schon sinnvoll?

Grüsse vom Lucafabian


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Januar 2007)

Es sind wie gesagt nur vereinzelte Eisflächen, die es aber in sich haben. Wenn man vorsichtig ist, braucht man nicht unbedingt Spikes.

Ich hatte schon präventiv seit ein paar Wochen Spikes an meinem CC Bergamont, die ich aber letzte Woche wieder abmontiert hatte, weil es ja gar nicht mehr nach Winter aussah. Für den Notfall habe ich jetzt noch das Hardtail von meinem Sohn mit Spikes...


----------



## Adrenalino (25. Januar 2007)

Das mit dem Eis wird sich spätestens nächste Woche erledigt haben, es soll nämlich wieder sehr mild werden!  Da hats sichs dann "ausgeeist"......

WINTER GO HOME !!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hornisborn (25. Januar 2007)

Laut dem Wetterbericht, morgen noch kälter aber am Samstag schon wieder wesentlich wärmer.


----------



## Friendlyman (26. Januar 2007)

Braucht man Spikes am Samstag?


----------



## nikolauzi (26. Januar 2007)

Friendlyman schrieb:


> Braucht man Spikes am Samstag?



Schau mal auf's Post vor Dir

Gestern war der Waldboden tief gefroren, so hören einen zumindest die Wildschweine früh genug, man selber hört die aber leider nicht

Der Nikolauzi


----------



## Deifel (26. Januar 2007)

Mich höhrt man auch nicht!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Januar 2007)

Deifel schrieb:


> Mich höhrt man auch nicht!




Was jetzt röhren oder hören, aber höhren kenne ich nicht


----------



## Hornisborn (26. Januar 2007)

Schaut euch mal das Video vom Donnerstag an. Sieht sehr interresant aus mit den Wolken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (26. Januar 2007)

Nightride ?
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3965

also ich bin froh wenn ich mal tagsüber biken kann ! Wenn ich unter der woche radfahren will dann fahre ich auf die Arbeit und zurück, das ist dann automatisch immer Nightride.

Hat den  keinen mal ne normale frühe Tour anzubieten ?
Sonst muss ich (fauler Sack) einfach mal was eintragen wenn ich soweiso da vorbeikomme... aber


----------



## cleiende (27. Januar 2007)

Hallo!

Ihr wart doch sicher heute unterwegs. Wieviel Schnee liegt auf der Höhe von Saalburg und Sandplacken?
Vielen Dank vorab für die Antwort.
Gruss,

cleiende


----------



## Bierkiste (27. Januar 2007)

Bin heute über Saalburg Richtung Sandplacken auf dem "Radweg" unterwegs gewesen.

Es liegt eine geschlossene Schneedecke von max. 10cm. Da noch nicht viele Wanderer dort unterwegs waren, fuhr es sich recht angenehm gegenüber zB Sandplacken -> Fuchstanz.

Nur auf einigen Stücken des Wanderwegs lagen zahlreiche Bäume rum, konnte man mit ein wenig Geschick umfahren, nervte aber trotzdem.

Wenigstens auf der Rodelbahn runter vom Feldi war ich schneller als alle Kinder.
Habe den Eltern gesagt, bei dem Wetter sei das Rad das klar bessere Fortbewegungsmittel im Vergleich zum Schlitten  


Sascha


----------



## fUEL (27. Januar 2007)

Bierkiste schrieb:


> Bin heute über Saalburg Richtung Sandplacken auf dem "Radweg" unterwegs gewesen.
> 
> Es liegt eine geschlossene Schneedecke von max. 10cm. Da noch nicht viele Wanderer dort unterwegs waren, fuhr es sich recht angenehm gegenüber zB Sandplacken -> Fuchstanz.
> 
> ...



  da stell ich mir die Lütten vor, wie die beim nächsten Ausflug mama und papa nerven und des rad mitnehmen wollen.  Anschliessend in der Zeitung 12 Kinder brachen sich Hals und Bein beim pukky fahren auf der Rodelbahn 
Gruss Frank


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Januar 2007)

Ich war heute mit Gattin und Kumpel bis zum Fuchstanz.

Man konnte eigentlich ganz gut auf dem Schnee fahren. Habe aber sicherheitshalber auch wieder meine Spikes drauf.


----------



## Hopi (27. Januar 2007)

Moin!!!
Also wer Zeit hat sollte umbedingt Feldberg fahren bevor das alles nur noch Matsch ist super GEILER SCHNEEEEEEEEEEE  und gripp hat er auch selbst ohne Spikes.


----------



## Bierkiste (28. Januar 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Moin!!!
> Also wer Zeit hat sollte umbedingt Feldberg fahren bevor das alles nur noch Matsch ist super GEILER SCHNEEEEEEEEEEE  und gripp hat er auch selbst ohne Spikes.



Da hatter recht..

@fuel: Doch nicht mitnem puky 

Damit:





+Fullface, dann klappt das scho  

Sascha


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Januar 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Moin!!!
> Also wer Zeit hat sollte umbedingt Feldberg fahren bevor das alles nur noch Matsch ist super GEILER SCHNEEEEEEEEEEE  und gripp hat er auch selbst ohne Spikes.



Ne danke, heute nicht: Zu viele Fussgänger, Rodler, etc...


----------



## Hornisborn (28. Januar 2007)

War eben auf dem Feldberg. Trotz das es alles platt gedrampelt ist kommt man problemlos hoch, nur sollte man nicht auf dem letzten Stück (vom Sandplacken aus komment) stehen bleiben, da es mit dem anfahren nichts mehr wird.
Runter war auch kein Problem. Hab erst gedacht das man es nur mit einem dauer plockierenden Reifen runter schafft, dem war aber nicht so. Bremsen konnte man wie im Sommer. 
Die Leute haben alle platz gemacht, beim runter fahren sogar sehr viel.

Ich hatte übrigends keine Spike Reifen!


----------



## Bierkiste (28. Januar 2007)

Hornisborn schrieb:


> War eben auf dem Feldberg. Trotz das es alles platt gedrampelt ist kommt man problemlos hoch, nur sollte man nicht auf dem letzten Stück (vom Sandplacken aus komment) stehen bleiben, da es mit dem anfahren nichts mehr wird.
> Runter war auch kein Problem. Hab erst gedacht das man es nur mit einem dauer plockierenden Reifen runter schafft, dem war aber nicht so. Bremsen konnte man wie im Sommer.
> Die Leute haben alle platz gemacht, beim runter fahren sogar sehr viel.
> 
> Ich hatte übrigends keine Spike Reifen!



Ging mir heute genauso.

Ab unterhalb Fuchstanz bis Plateau war es richtig ebener, griffiger Schnee. War hoch und runter unproblematisch. Hat richtig Laune gemacht  

Sascha
(auch keine Spikereifen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (28. Januar 2007)

Is mir doch alles egal. Spätestens dann, wenn alles schön platt getrampelt ist und es über Nacht schön anzieht kann man wieder Kufen an die Bikes schnallen um überhaupt voran zu kommen.Nee nee, ohne mich! Sagt Bescheid wenn dieser !§$%&/? - Schnee weg ist, dann faa ich aach widdä.

Oder ich gugg über die Webcam wies aussieht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Januar 2007)

Ok, also morgen ist das Bergamont mit den Spikes angesagt...


----------



## andy1 (28. Januar 2007)

,war heute obend auf Feldi, alles easy, bin aber von der anderen Seite gekommen, war teils ne Quälerei da hoch zu pedalieren.

Leute waren gar nicht so extrem viele, ging daher.
Nach oben beim fahren noch rel dünn angzogen wars da oben recht zugig, da musste gleich die dicke Jacke her.

Wollte dann zumFuxtanz den ruppigen weniger frequentierten Weg nehmen aber da waren dickste Bäume im Weg, dann also doch die zur Schlittenbahn degradierte Waldautobahn runter, ging mordsschnell.

Ein komischer raufbuckelnbder Biker mahnte noch zum Lamgsamfahren, no Chance wenn ich erstmal in Fahrt bin , also runtergebrettert, natülich achtgepüasst.

Trotzdem meinte so ein treudo.ofer Familienvater irgendwas mit "hiernrissig" lauthals formulieren zu müssen als ich an seinem Schlittenzug in normaler Geschwindigkeit vorbeifuhr - die drei Schlitten waren aneinandergebunden (das ist doch eher gefährlich).
Und wenn die Leut Angst haben sollen sie an der Nidda spazieren gehen, das ist ja kein Kindergeburtstag da oben.

Irgendwie war ich dann der einzige zu dem Zeitpunkt der dann den (einen) Weg zum Altkönig hochfuhr, keine Mounty-Spuren weit und breit, trotzdem gings gut hoch, teilweise war allerdings heftiges Eis unter dem Schnee eines kurzen Wegstücks. Muss wohl vom vorigen Abtauen übrig geblieben sein 

Insgesamt wars ne gute Tour, tolles Wetter, noch toller Schnee, wenig Matsch...


----------



## Google (28. Januar 2007)

Wenn mehrere Leute, sogar ein Biker, Deine Fahrweise kritisieren, solltest Du vielleicht mal langsam darüber nachdenken, ob *DU *_eventuell _ etwas mehr Rücksichtnahme walten lassen solltest  Der Feldberg gehört Dir nicht alleine. Und jeder sollte frei entscheiden können ob Nidda oder Feldberg. 

Grüße

Google


----------



## andy1 (28. Januar 2007)

mehrere Leute waren genau 2.
Ich hab mir da nichts vorzuwerfen, du warst nicht dabei, ich war nicht zu schnell - und ich nehme schon die gebotene, nicht übertriebene Rücksicht.
Ich denke mal das kann ich beurteilen denn dafür fahre ich zu lange und zuviel Rad.
Naja, der Familienvater aus der Autofahrersicht bei dem die Radler eh nichts gelten, die fahren mit 100 an einem vorbei aber hier darf ich nicht mal mit 20 einen Schlitten der 15 fährt überholen, übertriebenes Sicherheitsbedürfnis, der Weg ist nicht immer wenn Schnee liegt den einmal im Jahr vorbeikommenden Städtern vorbehalten.
Der wollte dass ich nicht vorbeifahre.
Was der Biker wollte? Keine Ahnung, wo ich gerade mal recht schnell fuhr mit meinem starren 80er Jahre MTB war weit und breit niemand.
Sagen wir mal so, das ist das erste Mal dass mir jemand so kommt, wenn ich wirklich übelst fahren würde dann würden Biker/Fußgänger ständig so reagieren. Aber das tun die nicht.
Ist halt eine blöde Abfahrt die ich wie gesagt, eigentlich umgehen wollte, ich kenne jedoch nur eine (die versperrte) Alternative.

Bin mal gepspannt auf das Wetter und die Frequentierung bei der CTF ab Hohemark nächsten Sonntag.


----------



## Google (28. Januar 2007)

Das hört sich vernünftig an. Ich war da zugegebenermaßen etwas zu schnell mit dem urteilen.

Wenn man es halt isoliert liest, wie Du es geschrieben hast, Dich und Deine Einstellung nicht kennt, hört es sich etwas egoistisch an. 

Hat sich für mich aber geklärt...Die Sorte kenn ich auch


----------



## Roter Hirsch (28. Januar 2007)

andy1 schrieb:


> mehrere Leute waren genau 2.
> Ich hab mir da nichts vorzuwerfen, du warst nicht dabei, ich war nicht zu schnell - und ich nehme schon die gebotene, nicht übertriebene Rücksicht.
> Ich denke mal das kann ich beurteilen denn dafür fahre ich zu lange und zuviel Rad.
> Naja, der Familienvater aus der Autofahrersicht bei dem die Radler eh nichts gelten, die fahren mit 100 an einem vorbei aber hier darf ich nicht mal mit 20 einen Schlitten der 15 fährt überholen, übertriebenes Sicherheitsbedürfnis, der Weg ist nicht immer wenn Schnee liegt den einmal im Jahr vorbeikommenden Städtern vorbehalten.
> ...



Es heißt zwar "Hohemark-Tour", geht aber in Eschborn los


----------



## andy1 (29. Januar 2007)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Es heißt zwar "Hohemark-Tour", geht aber in Eschborn los



stimmt, hast Recht...
hier Infos dazu auch wenns hier etwas OT ist:

Link Hohemark-CTF ab Eschborn

bzw. www.rtc-frankfurt.de

oder Link auf BDR-Seite


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Januar 2007)

Ich war heute so gegen 19:20 Uhr oben.

Über Franzonseneck, Hohemark, Altkönig zum Fuchstanz. Bis kurz vor dem Fuchstanz schon alles frei und nur ab und zu ein paar Eisplatten auf den Waldwegen.

Ab kurz vor Fuchstanz aber dann eine schon mächtig angeschmolzene Schneedecke angesagt. War ziemlich hart, insb. zwischen Fuchstanz und Windeck, sowie kurz vor dem Plateau. Habe mich aber mit insgesamt sechsmal Absetzen und ohne Schieben bis oben gekämpft 

Es war insgesamt schon relativ mild und recht windig.

Spikes waren heute m.E. dringend zu empfehlen - Bei den milden Temperaturen sind das morgen u.U. natürlich schon ganz anders aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 190106 (30. Januar 2007)

andy1 schrieb:


> meinte so ein treudo.ofer Familienvater irgendwas mit "hiernrissig" lauthals formulieren zu müssen als ich an seinem Schlittenzug in normaler Geschwindigkeit vorbeifuhr - die drei Schlitten waren aneinandergebunden (das ist doch eher gefährlich).


Genau wie Google war ich auch nicht dabei (und mit dem "nicht-dabei-gewesen-sein" läßt sich auch schön jede Kritik abschmettern), aber ich habe sehr aufmerksam Deine Postings gelesen und halte das Vorbeifahren an dem Kinder-Schlittenzug in der geschilderten Weise für absoult leichtsinnig, gefährdend und verantwortungslos. 
Kinder - insbesondere auf Schlitten, Rollern, Rädern etc. - zeigen meist ein unberechenbares Verhalten und sind nicht in der Lage wie Erwachsene Situationen einzuschätzen und entsprechend (re)agieren zu können. Dazu kommt das Risikomoment der drei aneinandergebundenen Schlitten.

Warst Du nie Kind und hast so etwas gemacht? Ich kann mich noch sehr gut an den Spaß erinnern - und auch daran, wie plötzlich so ein Zug schleudern und umkippen kann!!



andy1 schrieb:


> hier darf ich nicht mal mit 20 einen Schlitten der 15 fährt überholen


Meiner Meinung nach eindeutig NEIN. Bei diesen Tempi reicht die Zeit des 'Nebeneinander' von Rad + Schlittenzug für einen Zusammenstoß absolut aus. Sei froh, dass nichts passiert ist und vielleicht macht Dich das etwas nachdenklich:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3389541&postcount=14010
Soo schnell kann's gehen.



andy1 schrieb:


> der Weg ist nicht immer wenn Schnee liegt den einmal im Jahr vorbeikommenden Städtern vorbehalten





andy1 schrieb:


> Und wenn die Leut Angst haben sollen sie an der Nidda spazieren gehen, das ist ja kein Kindergeburtstag da oben.



Wie bitte? Soll das heißen schlittenfahrende Kinder haben bei Schnee im Taunus nichts zu suchen? Solche Sätze wie oben zitiert kannst Du ja wohl nicht ernst meinen. 

Ich war auch am Wochenende mit dem Bike im Taunus - wie alle andern, die jeweils auf ihre Art Spaß im Schnee haben wollten. Und natürlich mußte ich auch bei den Abfahrten wg. Kindern, Hunden etc. abbremsen und konnte nicht wie ich es gerne gemacht hätte "runterbrettern". Froh war ich darüber auch nicht. Aber wir haben nun mal nicht das alleinige Recht auf Spaß - und wenn ich am Wochenende in den Taunus zu den allseits beliebten Ausflugszielen fahre, dann MUSS ich damit rechnen, dass ich dort Wanderer, Kinder, Schlitten, Hunde etc. treffe. Wenn ich das nicht will, dann fahre ich auch woanders!

Denk noch mal in Ruhe über die Situation vom Sonntag nach - und darüber, ob es für Dich soo schlimm gewesen wäre die Kinder fahren zu lassen, selbst einen Moment zu warten und erst bei "leerer Piste" mit der von Dir gewünschten Geschwindigkeit "runterzubrettern". 
Dies ist eine Möglichkeit, die ich z.B. öfter nutze und so kommt man sich nicht ins Gehege.


----------



## Hornisborn (30. Januar 2007)

Kinder fahren mit ihren Schlitten gerade runter, mit leichten kurven. Ich bezweifle das die auf einem Waldweg urplötzlich nach rechts oder links abbiegen wollen. 
Von daher sehe ich da auch kein Problem zumal er nur mit 5km/h vorbei fuhr und man bei dem Schnee einen Bremsweg wie im Sommer hat.


----------



## 190106 (30. Januar 2007)

Hornisborn schrieb:


> Kinder fahren mit ihren Schlitten gerade runter, mit leichten kurven. Ich bezweifle das die auf einem Waldweg urplötzlich nach rechts oder links abbiegen wollen.



Naturlich biegen die (meist) nicht urplötzlich nach rechts oder links ab.
Aber ich habe auch von "Schleudern" geschrieben - hast Du als Kind nie erlebt, wie toll es sich auf dem letzten Schlitten fährt?

Anhänger kommen soo schnell und schön ins Schleudern ... auf Waldwegen wie auf der Autobahn ...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (30. Januar 2007)

Denke bezüglich des Schlittenüberholens da ähnlich. Klar ist Rücksicht aufeinander und Respekt füreinander oberstes Gebot für jegliche Art von Begegnung (nicht nur) im Wald, aber mit 5 km/h Überschußgeschwindigkeit (= kaum mehr als Schrittgeschwindigkeit) darf man sicher überholen. Rücksichtsloses Vorbeibrettern sieht anders aus, wie man leider auch öfter sieht.



andy1 schrieb:


> Ein komischer raufbuckelnbder Biker mahnte noch zum Lamgsamfahren, no Chance wenn ich erstmal in Fahrt bin , also runtergebrettert, natülich achtgepüasst.


Das find ich da schon bedenklicher. Mir hat auch schon öfter jemand, der von oben runter gebrettert ist und dabei die Kurve geschnitten hat oder selbiger zwecks überhöhter Geschwindigkeit komplett benötigte, beinahe im Rad gestanden. Waren jeweils nur cm. Sowas würd ich persönlich sowieso nicht machen, aber an einem Sonntag mit Publikumsverkehr erst recht nicht. Selbst wenn nichts passiert, weil man evtl. wirklich gut fährt und das ganze annähernd kontrolliert (volle Kontrolle gibt es nie!), sieht das besonders für nichtbikende Beobachter schon sehr bedrohlich aus, wenn jemand mit 40-60 Sachen auf sie zu geschossen kommt.


----------



## Hornisborn (30. Januar 2007)

190106 schrieb:


> Aber ich habe auch von "Schleudern" geschrieben - hast Du als Kind nie erlebt, wie toll es sich auf dem letzten Schlitten fährt?



Nö, wenn dann sind wir immer Rennen gefahren.


----------



## andy1 (30. Januar 2007)

schön dass ihr Spass an meinen Posting habt und diese auch mal aufmerksam lest wie ich feststellen musste 

Hatte eigentlich gehofft zu lesen wie es "oben" aussieht.
Aber die Fußgänger können noch aufatmen, vor Sonntag haben sie ihre Ruhe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Januar 2007)

Ich denke auch, dass es sinnvoll wäre, sich hier auf die Wetter-/Streckenlage rund um den Feldberg zu beschränken.

Für Diskussionen über das generelle Verhalten als Biker im Wald gibt es schon genug andere Threads & Freds.

Frage: War gestern einer oben. Ich frage, weil ich heute abend wieder hochfahre und gerne wissen würde, ob und wieviel Schnee noch auf den Wegen liegt.


----------



## nikolauzi (31. Januar 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich denke auch, dass es sinnvoll wäre, sich hier auf die Wetter-/Streckenlage rund um den Feldberg zu beschränken.
> 
> Für Diskussionen über das generelle Verhalten als Biker im Wald gibt es schon genug andere Threads & Freds.
> 
> Frage: War gestern einer oben. Ich frage, weil ich heute abend wieder hochfahre und gerne wissen würde, ob und wieviel Schnee noch auf den Wegen liegt.



Jep, aber wegen Krankheit nur bis Fuchstanz. 
(off topic:eine etwas ältere Frau meinte gestern, sie könnte von der Kanonenstr. nach Königstein mit dem Auto durch den Wald abkürzen, ihr Navi zeigte ihr aber nur noch grün an )
Bis zum FT waren ein paar wenige Schneereste auf den Wegen, aber überall guter Grip. Ich schätze oben wird nicht viel mehr kommen. Wir fahren heute Abend auch mal wieder (17:00 ab Schwalbach).

Der Nikolauzi


----------



## Hornisborn (31. Januar 2007)

Auf der Webcam sieht man nicht mehr soviel Schnee. Wie ist den das mit dem Matsch?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Januar 2007)

nikolauzi schrieb:


> Wir fahren heute Abend auch mal wieder (17:00 ab Schwalbach).



Vielleicht sieht man sich ja. Ich fahre um ca. 17:00 Uhr in FFM los. Dann as usual über Steinbach, Franzoseneck, Hohemark...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Januar 2007)

... kann es sein, dass man sich gesehen hat? - Mir kamen heute so gegen 19:00 Uhr zwei Biker entgegen, als ich gerade vom Fuchstanz kommend am Windeck ankam. Die eierten angesichts des Eises auf dem Weg aber ziemlich rum.

Es liess sich leichter fahren, als vorgestern, aber nur mit Spikes, weil der Schnee inzwischen grösstenteils platt und festgefroren ist. Es ist somit insb. zwischen Fuchstanz und Windeck, resp. zwischen Windeck und Plateau tlw. ziemlich glatt, aber Nulloproblemo mit Spikes 

Oben war es wieder ziemlich windig.


----------



## Bierkiste (31. Januar 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... kann es sein, dass man sich gesehen hat? - Mir kamen heute so gegen 19:00 Uhr zwei Biker entgegen, als ich gerade vom Fuchstanz kommend am Windeck ankam. Die eierten angesichts des Eises auf dem Weg aber ziemlich rum.
> 
> Es liess sich leichter fahren, als vorgestern, aber nur mit Spikes, weil der Schnee inzwischen grösstenteils platt und festgefroren ist. Es ist somit insb. zwischen Fuchstanz und Windeck, resp. zwischen Windeck und Plateau tlw. ziemlich glatt, aber Nulloproblemo mit Spikes
> 
> Oben war es wieder ziemlich windig.



Sind gar nit rumgeeiert! Kollege wollte nicht mehr ganz rauf, so daß wir am Windeck noch Jäckchen + Handschuhe angezogen haben - und jetzt kommst du!

Wenn man runterzu eine gute weiße Linie (steinigt mich) fuhr, hat man mit Glätte, etc keine Probleme gehabt.

Spätestens Freitag ist wahrscheinlich auch der letzte Schnee weg.


Aber eine schicke Funzel hast du gehabt!


Sascha


----------



## baddy79 (31. Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

will morgen vormittag eine kleine Tour in den Taunus ab Hattersheim starten!

Hat jemand lust mitzuradeln?

Gruß

Mischa


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Januar 2007)

Bierkiste schrieb:


> Sind gar nit rumgeeiert!



Ok - seid Ihr eben nicht rumgeeiert. Sah' aber irgendwie so aus, als würdet Ihr auf rohen Eiern fahren 

Die Funzel ist eine Cateye Tripleshot.


----------



## Bierkiste (31. Januar 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ok - seid Ihr eben nicht rumgeeiert. Sah' aber irgendwie so aus, als würdet Ihr auf rohen Eiern fahren


Sach mer ma so, dort sind mer NOCH nicht rumgeeiert  





wahltho schrieb:


> Die Funzel ist eine Cateye Tripleshot.


Kam mir gut hell vor. War aber allgemein wegen dem recht klaren Himmel + Vollmond gut hell.


Naja, Fr oder Sa mal wieder eine Kontrollfahrt machen, evtl kommt der nikolauzi ja wieder mit.
Sonst sind wir meist noch Di oder Mi abends unterwegs...


Ride+smile
Sascha


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Februar 2007)

Bierkiste schrieb:


> Kam mir gut hell vor. War aber allgemein wegen dem recht klaren Himmel + Vollmond gut hell.



Ich bin mit der Tripleshot eigentlich voll zufrieden. Es war aber in der Tat gestern schon so recht hell.

Ich bin i.d.R. unter der Woche Mo. Mi. und öfters auch Fr. oben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nikolauzi (1. Februar 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich bin mit der Tripleshot eigentlich voll zufrieden. Es war aber in der Tat gestern schon so recht hell.
> 
> Ich bin i.d.R. unter der Woche Mo. Mi. und öfters auch Fr. oben.



Ich habe gestern gekniffen wegen Erkältung und langer Besprechung im klimatisierten Raum
Aber morgen werde ich (hoffentlich) auch wieder fit sein 
Bist ja recht auffällig mit den drei Augen, see ya

Der Nikolauzi


----------



## nikolauzi (2. Februar 2007)

Heute war's oberhalb von Falkenstein (oberer Parkplatz) recht neblig und oben wurde es stellenweise noch mehr. War eigentlich recht warm, aber durch die Feuchtigkeit und den Wind schon ein wenig unangenehm. 
Von Eis/Schnee kaum noch etwas zu sehen, nur in den Kältelöchern halt.

Der Nikolauzi

P.S.: Ätsch Waltho, ich war schneller im Forum


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Februar 2007)

nikolauzi schrieb:


> P.S.: Ätsch Waltho, ich war schneller im Forum



Stimmt - War zwar so gegen 19:15 Uhr zu Hause, ich komme gerade erst aus dem Keller. Heute ist der Nicolai Argon RoCC für meine Frau angekommen und ich musste natürlich noch anfangen, das Bike zusammenzuschrauben - Lecker 

@Nikolauzi: Schicke Dir wie versprochen noch eine PM mit meiner Handynummer, dann können wir uns mal zum Biken verabreden.


----------



## nikolauzi (3. Februar 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Stimmt - War zwar so gegen 19:15 Uhr zu Hause, ich komme gerade erst aus dem Keller. Heute ist der Nicolai Argon RoCC für meine Frau angekommen und ich musste natürlich noch anfangen, das Bike zusammenzuschrauben - Lecker ...



Das ist natürlich ein gutes Argument


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Februar 2007)

... es ist vollbracht, das Nicolai ist so gut wie fertig. Gattin fährt gerade eine Proberunde.

Habe heute zwischendurch noch die letzten Kleinteile mit dem Bike bei HiBike geholt und war dann auf dem Rückweg noch kurz auf dem Feldberg 

Waren für Samstag Mittag recht viele Bike und Fussgänger unterwegs. Wenn die Sonne rauskam und der Wind nicht so blies, war es sogar recht warm. Oben war es etwas diesig.


----------



## Adrenalino (3. Februar 2007)

Wegbeschaffenheit? Wollte morgen gerne ne Crosser-Einheit fahren.....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Februar 2007)

Ich war gestern abend so gegen kurz nach 19:00 Uhr oben. Ab Altkönig war es sehr neblig und es hat genieselt.

Auf dem Plateau war auf den Asphalt und dem Kopfsteinpflaster neben dem Kiosk überfrorene Nässe.

Ansonsten sind die Waldwege inzwischen recht gut abgetrocknet gewesen.

War ggü. letzter Woche recht frisch.

Ich hatte meine dicken Fäustlinge für die Abfahrt vergessen und bin zu Hause erstmal wieder 10 Minuten mit diesen herrlichen Auftauschmerzen an den Innenseiten der Finger durch die Wohnung gehüpft. Die Izumi Inferno Gloves und die Unterhandschuhe haben einfach nicht gereicht...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Februar 2007)

War vorhin (so ca. 18:30 Uhr) wieder oben.

Es liegt sogar ziemlich viel Schnee. Um den Altkönig rum bis zum Fuchstanz war es sogar ziemlich heftig, weil der Schnee (tlw. > 10 cm) kaum plattgetreten war. Vom Fuchstanz bis rauf zum Plateau war er dann von Fussgängern, Rodlern, etc. schön festgetreten. War ziemlich froh die Spikes zu haben, schafft vor allen Dingen im Dunkeln ein sichereres Gefühl.

Bin keinem Biker begegnet nur ein paar Rodlern und Fussgängern.


----------



## Bierkiste (7. Februar 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> War vorhin (so ca. 18:30 Uhr) wieder oben.
> 
> Es liegt sogar ziemlich viel Schnee. Um den Altkönig rum bis zum Fuchstanz war es sogar ziemlich heftig, weil der Schnee (tlw. > 10 cm) kaum plattgetreten war. Vom Fuchstanz bis rauf zum Plateau war er dann von Fussgängern, Rodlern, etc. schön festgetreten. War ziemlich froh die Spikes zu haben, schafft vor allen Dingen im Dunkeln ein sichereres Gefühl.
> 
> Bin keinem Biker begegnet nur ein paar Rodlern und Fussgängern.




War mit nikolauzi gegen 18:45 oben, müssen uns nur knapp verpasst haben.

Ab Fuchstanz war der Schnee super gewesen, nichts angetaut, o.ä.

Hochzu wars tw wegen lockerem Schnee >10cm schwierig zu fahren, runter war es aber auch ohne Spikes kein Problem.

Hat wieder richtig Laune gemacht!



Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (7. Februar 2007)

SCHNEE??????

O.k, dann wirds nix mit crossen am Sonntag....war so schön letztes mal......alle Wege trocken. Wenn das jetzt abtaut, und laut Wetterbericht wird es das, gibts wieder üble Sauerei.

Will Frühling........


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Februar 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> O.k, dann wirds nix mit crossen am Sonntag...



Mein Gott, jetzt heul hier nicht so rum und setz' Dich auf's Bike. Bist Du 'ne Memme oder ein echter Biker? 

.. 'ne Sauerei war es gestern übrigens unterhalb von ca. 400m auch schon ...


----------



## nikolauzi (8. Februar 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mein Gott, jetzt heul hier nicht so rum und setz' Dich auf's Bike. Bist Du 'ne Memme oder ein echter Biker?
> 
> .. 'ne Sauerei war es gestern übrigens unterhalb von ca. 400m auch schon ...



Naja, eher ein kleines Ferkel Wir sind heute Abend wohl wieder oben, den Schnee nutzen Haben uns gestern dann wohl nur knapp verpaßt, die Rodler sind uns (bis auf einen) auch ohne Licht entgegengekommen... Sind allerdings über den kl. Feldberg hoch gefahren.
Heute wieder selbe Zeit, wenn's der Schnee zuläßt

Der Nikolauzi


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Februar 2007)

... bei mir war es bis Kelkheim schon eher ein fast ausgewachsenes Ferkel...

Heute ist bei mir der trainingsfreie Tag. Morgen bin ich aber wahrscheinlich wieder oben...


----------



## Adrenalino (8. Februar 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mein Gott, jetzt heul hier nicht so rum und setz' Dich auf's Bike. Bist Du 'ne Memme oder ein echter Biker?
> 
> .. 'ne Sauerei war es gestern übrigens unterhalb von ca. 400m auch schon ...



Vorsicht Richie 

Ich heul net. Es macht mir ja ab und an nix aus, bei Regen/Schneeregen usw mal 4-5 Std. zu biken.....nur....irgend wann ists mal gut, oder? Dazu kommt ja noch, daß es in unseren Breitengraden ja auch oft im Frühjahr/Sommer/Herbst zu Schlammschlachten kommt. Der Bedarf ist halt irgendwann gedeckt.

Aber ich werde deinen Worten taten folgen lassen und am Sonntag brav rund um den Fuchstanz meine Krafteinheiten fahren !


----------



## Friendlyman (8. Februar 2007)

Hallo Nikolauzi,
würde gerne deine Bikelampe abkupfern
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierkiste (9. Februar 2007)

War gestern mit einem Arbeitskollegen von Schwalbach über Hardtberg, Falkenstein bis knapp hinter den Fuchstanz gefahren.

Da es recht warm (Fuchstanz 2°C) war, lag auf den Wegen bis zu genanntem Schneematsch bzw vollgesogener Schnee. Dies hat den Kraft- und Navigationsaufwand doch leicht erhöht  
Tw war es auch glatt.

Ab Fuchstanz hatte der Schnee wieder recht guten Grip, sobald man aber im tiefen Schnee unterwegs war, wurde das Fahren wieder schwierig. Hat man sich an die Waldautobahnen gehalten, gab es weniger Probleme.

Da zum WE ein Temperaturanstieg zu erwarten ist, wird sich das Winterdiorama mal wieder in eine Schlammschlacht verwandeln.


Den Spuren nach zu urteilen waren wir gestern die einzigsten Biker.

Allerdings habe ich das erste Mal im Taunus Snowboarder gesehen  


Sascha
(ohne Spikes)


----------



## Adrenalino (9. Februar 2007)

Bierkiste schrieb:


> Da es recht warm (Fuchstanz 2°C) war



So kann auch nur ein Mitteleuropäer das Wetter beurteilen


----------



## Bierkiste (9. Februar 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> So kann auch nur ein Mitteleuropäer das Wetter beurteilen



 
Siehe dazu auch http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3420869&postcount=14


----------



## Adrenalino (9. Februar 2007)

Wow, RESPEKT! 

Ich bekomm halt schon unter 15 Grad Frostbeulen......hat mir mein Vater doch ein paar süditalienische Gene mit vererbt!

Ich eier ja schon bei 10 Grad mit Neopren-Überschuhen und Winter-Bike-Klamotten rum!

Da fragt man sich natürlich : wie hab ich den letzten Winter überstanden?????


----------



## fUEL (9. Februar 2007)

Bierkiste schrieb:


> War gestern mit einem Arbeitskollegen von Schwalbach über Hardtberg, Falkenstein bis knapp hinter den Fuchstanz gefahren.
> 
> Da es recht warm (Fuchstanz 2°C) war, lag auf den Wegen bis zu genanntem Schneematsch bzw vollgesogener Schnee. Dies hat den Kraft- und Navigationsaufwand doch leicht erhöht
> Tw war es auch glatt.
> ...



Wir waren gestern von 14.30 bis 19.40 im Taunus unterwegs und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass unsere Spuren, die in der Tat oft die ersten waren von Euch übersehen wurden.Den Fuchstanz haben wir aus Richtung Sandplacken angefahren und in Richtung Altkönig wieder verlassen. Später beim Runterfahren auf dem grünen Balken war auch bergab ordentlich pedalieren angesagt.

Der Aufstieg via Lindenberg etc war allerdings sehr mühsam; zuweilen waren im Bereich der steinigen Hohl bis zu 20/25 cm Schnee / verwehungen.

Im Bereich Fuchstanz (waren wir um ca 17.15) war es nicht wirklich gut zu fahren, da ab ca 16.30 die Temperaturen gestiegen waren und hier und da ein wenig Eis unter dem rutschigen Schnee die Sache nicht vereinfachte.

Ich war ohne Spikes, mein Schwager mit Spikes unterwegs. Da es gar nicht rollte war die Tour doch recht anstrengend obwohl nur 785 hm und ca 34 km.

Am besten zu fahren war es jedoch auf Höhe Sandplacken etc, da dort schon recht viele Fußgänger, die wohl mit Autos in der Nähe geparkt hatten viel plattgetreten hatten und man so doch zuweilen auf verdichtetem Untergrund gut Haftung hatte.

Am beeindruckendsden war die Sonnenscheinstunde bei blauem Himmel so ca von 1530 bis gegen 1630. Die überpderten Bäume vor dem blauen Hintergrund  - richtig Postkartenromatik. 

War echt klasse 

Gruss Frank


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Februar 2007)

Bin heute auch wieder rauf gefahren. Ich muss so gegen kurz nach 18:00 Uhr oben gewesen sein.

Bin wie immer zur Zeit von FFM kommend über Franzoseneck, Hohemark, Altkönig, Fuchstanz rauf.

Am Altkönig bis zum Fuchstanz war der Schnee schon ganz schön angetaut und es war ziemlich anstrengend. Musste sogar ein paar Meterchen zwischendruch schieben.

Zwischen Fuchstanz und Großem Feldberg ging es dann wieder ganz gut, weil der Schnee durch die ganzen Rodler schön fest gefahren war.

Ich bin keinem anderen Biker begegnet, nur Fussgängern und Rodlern. Am Parkplatz an der Hohemark stand aber ein Kleinwagen mit einem Gepäckträger für zwei Bikes Habe zwischendurch am Anfang des Anstieges zum Altkönig auch mal die Spuren von zwei Bikes gesehen. Vielleicht waren es ja die von Frank & Schwager...


----------



## fUEL (9. Februar 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bin heute auch wieder rauf gefahren. Ich muss so gegen kurz nach 18:00 Uhr oben gewesen sein.
> 
> Bin wie immer zur Zeit von FFM kommend über Franzoseneck, Hohemark, Altkönig, Fuchstanz rauf.
> 
> ...



Leider kann ich nur Do nachmittags und wirklich früh morgens oder Sonntags fahren - hört sich aber so an als ob von der Pracht von gestern nicht mehr allzuviel übrig sei. Evtl fährt man sich ja mal Donnerstags übern Trail. 
Gruss Frank


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Februar 2007)

War heute um 18:15 Uhr oben.

Bin sogar trocken rauf gekommen. Runter fing es dann wieder an zu regnen.

Der Schnee ist fast völlig weg.


----------



## Adrenalino (12. Februar 2007)

Ei, des is ja wunnerbar!

Bin am Sonntag NICHT zum Feldi gefahren, stundenlang im Regen rumeiern fand ich dann doch nicht sooooo prickelnd, hier bei uns ist es nachmittags wenigstens von oben trocken geblieben.....vom Untergrund will ich mal nicht sprechen, ich sach da nur "Moorbad".......

Da stehen die Chancen auf ne Taunustour am Sonntag doch recht gut. Matsch ist o.k, nur net Schneematsch, Eismatsch und dieser ganze durchgequirlte Kram.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Februar 2007)

War heute um ca. 18:00 Uhr oben.

War rauf wie runter 'ne ziemlich nasse, resp. nasskalte Angelegenheit...

.. surprise, surprise


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nikolauzi (16. Februar 2007)

Gestern war es richtig toll, warm bei der Hochfahrt, hell bis ca. 18:00, auf dem Feldberg dann einen tollen Blick auf die Venus bei blauem Himmel 
Runter wurde es dann kühl bei ca. 1° und ein paar Pfützen. Aber nicht so schlimm, wie ich erwartet hätte mit kurzer Hose

Der Nikolauzi


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Februar 2007)

Bin heute über den Mittag eine relativ grosse Runde über Feldberg bis zur Saalburg und zurück über Hohemark, Franzoseneck, Falkenstein gefahren.

Klasse Wetter, aber oben tlw. doch recht kühl.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Februar 2007)

Ich war gestern abend gegen 19:10 Uhr oben. Die Wege sind fast ganz abgetrocknet. Es war aber sehr neblig von unterhalb des Altkönigs bis oben und wieder runter bis zum Bangert.

Und nasskalt war es auch.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Februar 2007)

Ich war heute gegen 18:45 Uhr oben. Es war im Gegensatz zu vorgestern relativ warm und die Wege sind bis auf wenige Ausnahmen auch recht trocken. Die Sicht war auch gut.

Runter hat es dann angefangen leicht zu regnen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Februar 2007)

Ich war heute so um 18:30 Uhr oben.

Von Frankfurt bis oben Regen...

... oben lag sogar etwas Schnee auf dem Weg.

Selbstredend ziemlich nasskalt...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. März 2007)

War gestern abend so um 18:20 Uhr oben.

Von FFM bis oben und nach Hause sogar trocken (hatte noch den grossen Guss, der dann auch das Chaos auf der A66 verursacht hat, abgewartet).

Es war auch gar nicht kalt. Der Schnee der vorgestern abend oben noch lag, war völlig weg. Wege sind natürlich recht feucht gewesen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. März 2007)

Ich war Freitag und Samstag noch oben.

Gestern bin ich nur ein wenig am Altkönig rumgeturnt, um die Fussgängermassen rund um den Feldberg zu meiden.

Da das Wetter zur Zeit eigentlich immer besser, im Sinne von wärmer, wird (gestern hatte ich zum ersten Mal meine Sommerradschuhe an  ), werde ich die Berichte hier bis auf Weiteres einstellen...


----------



## Milass (7. März 2007)

gude,

weiss jemand ob die umgefallenen Bäume schon weggeräumt sind auf dem Trail vom Feldberg zum Roten Kreuz?

gruß

michael


----------



## Ars Volandi (8. März 2007)

@Milas, ja, die Bäumchen sind weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milass (8. März 2007)

Klasse dann kann ich ja gleich nen Abstecher dorthin machen, danke


----------



## nikolauzi (9. März 2007)

Ars Volandi schrieb:


> @Milas, ja, die Bäumchen sind weg.



Wenn man in den Trail von ganz oben einsteigt (also der, der die Skipiste kreuzt), da waren vor ein paar Tagen noch ein paar 'Bäumchen', die quer lagen...

Außerdem sind anscheinend noch ein paar Bäume im Allgemeinen hinzugekommen, gestern habe ich ein halbes Dutzend neue Bäume über den Wegen/Trails um den Feldberg "entdeckt".

Der Nikolauzi


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. März 2007)

Wieder mal was für diesen Thread: Im Hochtaunus ist in schattigen Bereichen ab 700 m Schnee anzutreffen und ab 800 m sind sogar Teile von Wegen und Trails vereist. Das wird sich zwar wohl bald wieder erledigt haben, aber ich hab eben nicht schlecht gestaunt.   Die Krönung war dann, daß auf dem Rückweg auch noch leichter Schneefall von Eppenhain bis Eppstein einsetzte.


----------



## Hornisborn (20. März 2007)

Am Sonntag hab ich in der Cam auch schon Schnee oben liegen sehen.


----------



## nikolauzi (22. März 2007)

Hornisborn schrieb:


> Am Sonntag hab ich in der Cam auch schon Schnee oben liegen sehen.



Aus aktuellem Anlaß:
Gestern dichtes Schneetreiben und ein wenig Schnee (1..3cm), saukalt aber schön 

Der Nikolauzi


----------



## maverick65 (23. März 2007)

Ars Volandi schrieb:


> @Milas, ja, die Bäumchen sind weg.


 

Aber unterhalb vom Roten Kreuz, wo es erst richtig flowig wird liegt noch einiges rum. Gefahren am 16.03.07


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nikolauzi (24. März 2007)

Es liegt Schnee! Juch-he
Heute super Wetter, warm, 10..15cm Schnee am FB, nur halt etwas zuviel Tauwasser. Dennoch einige Biker unterwegs 

Bin vorbildlich den ganzen Weg hoch gefahren, über Fuchstanz, Windeck und den Fußweg hoch zum Feldi, muß aber zugeben, daß der Schnee so papig und rutschig war, daß ich schon insgesamt 50..80m schieben mußte, z.B. teils die steilen Stufen vom Windeck hoch Viele andere haben fleißig geschoben, auch schon eine stramme Leistung bei den rutschigen Verhältnissen 

Runter war auch ein kleines Abenteuer, aber mit viel Geduld ging's
Außerdem hat man da ein paar aus dem Forum getroffen (Mavericks Fahrrad hatte hohen Wiedererkennungswert Hoffe, Ihr beiden seid noch gut runtergekommen )

Im unzertrampelten Schnee auf den Trails war die Fahrt ein Genuß 
Schade, daß jetzt der Frühling kommen soll Aber wer weiß...

Der Nikolauzi


----------



## Hornisborn (25. März 2007)

War heute oben vom Sandplacken aus komment bis kurz nach dem kleinen Parkplatz in der Kurve sind wir noch gekommen. Sind dann aber auf der Straße weiter, weil der Reifen nur noch durchgedreht ist. 
Runter ging es nur sehr langsam. Ab und zu bin ich dann mit einen Fuß auf dem Boden weiter, sonst hätte es mich hingelegt.
Schlamm war nicht soviel aber dafür jede menge Wasserspritzer, fast wie im Regen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. März 2007)

Ja, ja, Freitag bin ich nur bis 530m hochgekommen. Danach ging im Sulz nix mehr.

Gestern und heute ging es dann immerhin bis zum Fuchstanz.

Ich hoffe, dass jetzt aber endgültig Schluss ist mit dem Winter...


----------



## Adrenalino (28. März 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass jetzt aber endgültig Schluss ist mit dem Winter...



Du sprichst mir aus der Seele! 

Ihr Freunde der Sonne, wie siehts denn im Moment da oben aus? Aufm Feldberg-Plateau ist von Schnee nix mehr zu sehen, wie stehts mit windgeschützten schattigen Lagen weiter unten, Trails usw....????

Wäre für einen kleinen Lagebericht dankbar.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. März 2007)

Gestern war bereits fast alles abgetrocknet.

Ziehe mich jetzt um und dann geht es wieder ab in den Taunus


----------



## Reloaded (28. März 2007)

Dann berichte mal bitte von deinen heutigen Erfahrungen...


----------



## Adrenalino (29. März 2007)

Muss wohl so toll gewesen sein daß er noch unterwegs ist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. März 2007)

Es war einfach genial.

Lecker warm.

Der Schnee war auch oben fast komplett weg. Lediglich auf dem letzten Stück vom Windeck zum Grossen Feldberg war noch an einer Stelle Sulz.

Die Waldautobahnen sind fast völlig abetrocknet. Gelegentlich noch etwas Nässe an quellreichen Stellen. In den Trails ist tlw. noch etwas Schmodder.

Vorgestern hatte ich aber festgestellt, dass auf den Trails tlw. noch Bäume liegen.

Der Trail vom Kleinen Feldberg runter Richtung Richtung Fuchstanz ist aber jetzt ganz freigeräumt.


----------



## nikolauzi (29. März 2007)

Hi Waltho,
schade, daß wir uns gestern verpaßt haben, Wetter war ja echt genial!
Wir haben uns am Fuchstanz rechts gehalten und die Ostseite zum Sandplacken hin war teilweise etwas kühl, ein paar Schneereste lagen hier und da noch rum, aber ansonsten sind wir sogar fast () sauber geblieben!

Lediglich zur Abfahrt haben wir Jacken angezogen, für den Rest waren Trikots ausreichend.

Der Nikolauzi


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. März 2007)

nikolauzi schrieb:


> ... aber ansonsten sind wir sogar fast () sauber geblieben!



jo, ... hat mich lediglich auf dem Butterweg runter Richtung K'stein noch etwas dreckig erschwischt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (3. April 2007)

Auch wenn der Winter anscheinend in den "Frühjahrs- und Sommerschlaf" geschickt wurde fände ich es doch ganz nett und informativ, diesen Thread aufrecht zu erhalten, man könnte ja auch posten - so wie schon ein paar mal geschrieben - wenn umgestürzte Bäume Wege und Trails versperren oder bestimmte Abschnitte sich wetterbedingt in ein Hochmoor verwandelt haben 
Auch über Wegsperrungen zu erfahren käme ganz gut, oder?


----------



## wissefux (5. April 2007)

dann fang ich mal an :

wollte heuer über den eichkopf, aber der obere teil vom gipfel richtung ruppsch ist definitiv nur was für trialer.
wenn man es geschafft hat, sich und sein bike heil über die baumstämme zu hieven, erwartet einem auf dem rest ordentliche spurrillen der waldfahrzeuge. z.z. zwar knochentrocken, aber kein wirklicher spaß ...


----------



## Adrenalino (6. April 2007)

Der Trail rechts vom Pferdskopf runter - etwas nebem dem Turm bei den Tischen und Bänken - ist im unteren Bereich von viel Totholz und Stämmen blockiert. Zwar hat sich schon ne Alternativspur gebildet, die hab ich aber nur durch Fußabsetzen geschafft weil die ziemlich spitzwinklig verläuft. Am Trailende liegt auch noch viel rum, das sieht aber wie absichtlich hingelegt aus. Habs weggeräumt und mir dafür blöde Kommetare anhören müssen 

Weiter unten Ri. Brombach gibts noch einen kleinen Trail ( Markierung vergessen ) der von nem großen umgestürzten Baum vollständig blockiert ist, da gings nur per pedes quer durch die Botanik. Rechts vom Trail ist glaube ich so ein Naturfreundehaus. Der Trail mündet auf nem Forstweg der dann links direkt nach Brombach reinführt.


----------



## Adrenalino (9. April 2007)

Update:

Auf der SW-Seite des Altkönig, auf den Trails unterhalb der kleinen Aussichtshütte Ri. Königstein unweit der "Rodelbahn", werden seit Tagen gezielt große Äste auf den Trails abgelegt, bevorzugt an uneinsichtigen Stellen z.b. nach Kurven. Wir haben heute mind. 4 dieser Dinger weggeräumt 

Also uffbasse und net so schnell runnerheize!


----------



## wissefux (16. April 2007)

radio meldet ein feuer heute nacht am feldberg. ca. 1000 m² abgebrannt. polizei ermittelt wegen brandstiftung ...

vielleicht kommt ja einer mal hoch und kann sagen, wo es brannte und ob trails betroffen sind ...


----------



## wissefux (16. April 2007)

als ich am freitag mittag oben war, war das wetter erste sahne


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (16. April 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> als ich am freitag mittag oben war, war das wetter erste sahne


Wow, ich wußte gar nicht, daß die Feldi-Cam so scharfe Bilder macht! Das ist ja fast scharf. Ich glaube übrigens, wenn man genau hin schaut, dann fehlt dir hinten ein Bremsbelag.


----------



## wissefux (2. Mai 2007)

erneuter waldbrand am feldberg, dieses mal im bereich sandplacken. feuer ist zum glück aber schon wieder unter kontrolle ...


----------



## Maggo (2. Mai 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> erneuter waldbrand am feldberg, dieses mal im bereich sandplacken. feuer ist zum glück aber schon wieder unter kontrolle ...



wird wirklich langsam aber sicher zeit, dass es mal wieder regnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wird wirklich langsam aber sicher zeit, dass es mal wieder regnet.




Frühestens für Samstag sind lt. HR3 ein paar Wolken und vielleicht etwas Regen angekündigt...


----------



## Milass (2. Mai 2007)

Regen. Endlich!


----------



## Adrenalino (2. Mai 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> Regen. Endlich!



Von mir aus ab und an mal nachts Regen, aber bitte nicht tagsüber und vor allem Dingen nicht vor Marathons


----------



## Milass (10. Mai 2007)

War heut im Taunus, trotz des heftigen Regens die letzten Tage, sind die Singletrails gut befahrbar. Angenehm warm wars auch.


----------



## eDw (11. Mai 2007)

So wie das heute blaest, wuerde ich keinem empfehlen auf den Feldberg zu fahren.


----------



## Adrenalino (11. Mai 2007)

eDw schrieb:


> So wie das heute blaest, wuerde ich keinem empfehlen auf den Feldberg zu fahren.



Ja, für die hessischen Mittelgebirge sind Böen bis zu 110km vorausgesagt! 

Das wird wieder für viel Klein-  und Großholz auf den Wegen und Trails sorgen, zum Teil ist ja manches von Kyrill noch nicht weggeräumt worden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (12. Juni 2007)

mac tíre schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Hat es hier nicht frueher einmal einen Wettertread gegeben?!
> Nun, bin zwar neu registriert, aber ich werde mich mal erdreisten und ein
> ...



.


----------



## Adrenalino (12. Juni 2007)

O.k, dann gibts auch ein Update von mir!

Der Trail vom Felsen weg ist mittlerweile ( für mich jedenfalls ) sehr schwer zu befahren bzw. zu "beholpern", so ausgewaschen wie der jetzt ist.
Weiter unten, wo man vom Trail rechts Ri. Oberreiffenberg bzw. Skiabfahrt abbiegen kann liegen viele Bäume rum.

Unterhalb des Pferdskopf hat der Trail rechts vom Turm aus gesehen runter wenig gelitten. Jedoch weiter unten, oberhalb von Brombach, hat sich ein kleiner Trail ( hab die Markeirung vergessen, kurz nach dem Brunnnen rechts rein ) in eine Schlamm- und Geröllrutsche verwandelt, fast nicht mehr fahrbar ( jedenfalls bis gestern ) und viel Holz!


----------



## powderJO (22. Juni 2007)

kleines update: gestern abend waren die wab's von hohemark zu fuchstanz und feldberg überraschenderweise relativ trocken. teilweise hat's aber an den steileren abschnitten ziemlich viel auflage weggeschwemmt - wenn's so weitergeht gibt's bald ein paar neue trailige abschnitte. ;-)


----------



## Adrenalino (9. Juli 2007)

Morsche,

wie siehts denn wegetechnisch zur Zeit aus, wie matschig isses denn im Taunus? Bin nach meinem traumhaften Urlaub in Italy andere Temperaturen und Wegverhältnisse gewohnt


----------



## Maggo (9. Juli 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Morsche,
> 
> wie siehts denn wegetechnisch zur Zeit aus, wie matschig isses denn im Taunus? Bin nach meinem traumhaften Urlaub in Italy andere Temperaturen und Wegverhältnisse gewohnt



gestern wars nicht ganz so nass wie eigentlich erwartet. auf dem weg richting weiße mauer gabs einige schlammlöcher, alles in allem aber nicht besorgniserregend.


----------



## Adrenalino (20. Juli 2007)

Mal ne Frage......was ist mit der Abfahrt von Kleinem Feldi passiert???? Ist da ein Rudel Harvester drüber gebrettert oder wie? Das allererste Stück runter ging so einigermaßen, dann war Schicht im Schacht, da siehts aus wie nach nem Krieg....


----------



## MTKotz (29. Juli 2007)

Servus... Kann mir mal jmd sagen welche Trials @ the moment gut befahrbar sind?!?!? War das letzte mal vor einer Woche oben auf dem Feldberg und bin dann von den Felsen aus den Trail runtergefahren... Der erste Teil war schlecht zu fahrn, weil die ganzen Steine ausgewaschen sind... ab dem dritten Trialstück kann man aber die Bremse geöffnet lassen... 
Wie sieht die Königsteiner Schneiße (Kl. Feldberg - Naturfreundehaus) aus??? Und kann mir jmd sagen, wo der Pferdskopf ist???


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (29. Juli 2007)

Ist momentan alles gut fahrbar. Die Frage ist, was du mit "gut befahrbar" meinst. Im übrigen machen die ausgewaschenen Felsen am X-Trail doch genau den Reiz dieses Trails aus. 
Der Pferdskopf ist meines Wissens östlich der Saalburg hinter Wehrheim Richtung Nauheim. Mag aber sein, daß es mehrere Berge dieses Namens gibt.


----------



## wissefux (29. Juli 2007)

feldbergschneise ist auch fahrbar. allerdings ist das steilste teilstück recht ausgewaschen. runter kein größeres problem, aber ich glaube rauf komm ich da momentan nicht mehr


----------



## Angsthase 62 (29. Juli 2007)

Hallo MTKotz 
also ich kenne nur einen Pferdskopf der ist oberhalb von dem Ort Treisberg
liegt bei Schmitten im Taunus . Ist ein sehr schöner Aussichtsturm aus Holz
auf dem Berg mit tollem Ausblick Richtung Westerwald 
Mußt hat nur schauen das du gutes Wetter erwischt 

Gruß Angsthase 62


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTKotz (29. Juli 2007)

@ Schwarzer Kater: "Gut befahrbar" bedeutet für mich keine Äste oder Stämme sowie nicht so schlammige Abschnitte auf dem Trail!!! Naja, meiner Meinung nach, kann man am oberen Teil des X-Trail das Bike net so gut laufen lassen, als am restlichen Teil... War letztes Jahr viel besser...

@ all: Kann mir jmd noch sagen welche Trails es noch im Gebiet Kö, Krö, Fuchstanz, Rotes Kreuz und Kl. und Gr. Feldberg gibt??? Kenne den X-Trial (Gr.Feldberg-Rotes Kreuz-Naturfreundehaus), Kö Schneiße (Kl. Feldberg-Naturfreundehaus), Minitrail (in der Nähe von der Kö Schneiße-Fuchstanz) und noch ein Trail (Gr. Feldberg-Richtung Sandplacken-Fuchstanz)


----------



## wissefux (29. Juli 2007)

MTKotz schrieb:


> @ Schwarzer Kater: "Gut befahrbar" bedeutet für mich keine Äste oder Stämme sowie nicht so schlammige Abschnitte auf dem Trail!!! Naja, meiner Meinung nach, kann man am oberen Teil des X-Trail das Bike net so gut laufen lassen, als am restlichen Teil... War letztes Jahr viel besser...
> 
> @ all: Kann mir jmd noch sagen welche Trails es noch im Gebiet Kö, Krö, Fuchstanz, Rotes Kreuz und Kl. und Gr. Feldberg gibt??? Kenne den X-Trial (Gr.Feldberg-Rotes Kreuz-Naturfreundehaus), Kö Schneiße (Kl. Feldberg-Naturfreundehaus), Minitrail (in der Nähe von der Kö Schneiße-Fuchstanz) und noch ein Trail (Gr. Feldberg-Richtung Sandplacken-Fuchstanz)



es gibt da z.b. noch den trail ins reichenbachtal runter. geht am kleinen feldberg direkt links runter (an dem rundweg, der auch an der schneise vorbeiführt).
ist aber meiner meinung nach besonders im 2. und 3. abschnitt schwieriger zu fahren als der x-trail vom feldberg. dafür ab 4. teilstück schön flowig bis nach falkenstein runter.

bei aktueller wetterlage mit viel nässe meide ich solche heftigen trails lieber


----------



## MTKotz (29. Juli 2007)

@ wissefux: Den Trail kenn ich auch.. hab den vergessen... aber find den irgendwie langweilig... Sonst gibt es keine mehr??? Altkönig??? Es soll ein richtig guten Trail von den Sandplacken zur Saalburg geben, aber den hab ich net gefunden... nur den Asphaltweg zur Saalburg, aber der ist auch net weiter spannend...

  schon geändert!!! sry


----------



## wissefux (29. Juli 2007)

MTKotz schrieb:


> @ Schwarzer Kater: ...



kurze info : ich bin nicht der schwarze kater


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (29. Juli 2007)

Es gibt ´ne Menge schöner Trails aim Taunus, aber das gehört erstens nicht in diesen Thread und zweitens schreibe ich in kein öffentliches Forum sowas rein, da ich eine übermäßige Nutzung und Haftungsprobleme (wenn ich dir erkläre, wie du hin kommst und du schmeißt dich hin, hab ich ggf. ein Problem mit deiner KV) vermeiden möchte.


----------



## MTKotz (31. Juli 2007)

Servus @ all,
war heute Mittag oben aufm Gr. Feldberg... War richtig geil heute... nicht zu heiß und nicht zu kalt... Oben warn es 15C. - 18C. und es war sonnig bis bewölkt... Das Einzigste was unangenehm war, war der kühle Wind...
Der X-Trail ließ sich auch gut fahren, da die Erde noch feucht war und somit hatte der Reifen gut Grip... Vor der ersten Brücke liegen viele Äste, die aber kein Problem sind... nach dem Rotem Kreuz wird der Trail matschiger und man verliert durch kleine Schlammpfützn a bissele seine Geschwindigkeit... Alles im allem kann man den X-Trail gut runterfahrn...

Gruß MTkotz

Ps.: Wer heute net biken war und morgen auch net geht, ist selber schuld!!!


----------



## Adrenalino (1. August 2007)

MTKotz schrieb:


> Ps.: Wer heute net biken war und morgen auch net geht, ist selber schuld!!!



.....oder muss arbeiten!


----------



## MTKotz (1. August 2007)

Servus @ all nochmal,
war natürlich heute mal wieder biken gewesen... war richtig richtig geil... keine einzigste wolke am himmel und sonne satt... der mini-trail (anfang ist in der nähe der fedlbergschneise-fuchstanz) ist schön pulver-trocken... fährt sich richtig gut runter... dagegen ist die feldbergschneise nicht so toll... viele äste, die fies auf dem trail verteilt sind und im mittleren teil ist der trail matschig... 

Gruß MTkotz

Ps.: Wer gestern und heute net biken war, ist selber schuld!!!


----------



## MTKotz (1. August 2007)

ach so... hab bilder vom feldberg gemacht... würd die gerne reinstellen... kann mir jmd sagen wie das hier funktioniert???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (1. August 2007)

ich glaub, den berg kennen wir alle zu genüge  

einfach im menü ganz oben ins fotoalbum gehen. da kannste bilder hochladen ...


----------



## MTKotz (1. August 2007)

Ich weiß, dass ihr den
 Feldberg kennt... Aber ich wollte das SCHÖNE Bild vom Feldberg reinstellen, damit ich ein paar Leutz zum Biken motiviere, aber wenn ihr net wollt...


----------



## wissefux (2. August 2007)

nicht gleich   bitte  

der fred hier soll einfach nur on-topic bleiben. hier gehören bestenfalls bilder von der aktuellen schnee/eis situation rein, ggf. irgendwelche sturm- oder wasserschäden auf den trails ...

machen wir einfach mal folgendes : http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3931744#post3931744


----------



## caroka (7. August 2007)

Wie ist es denn am Feldi heute? ......Schutzbleche? ........lange Jacke und Hose?


----------



## Adrenalino (7. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Wie ist es denn am Feldi heute? ......Schutzbleche? ........lange Jacke und Hose?



Dem Regen nach zu urteilen wohl eher Taucheranzug und Flossen  so schnell kriegt mich keiner zum Feldi!


----------



## caroka (8. August 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Dem Regen nach zu urteilen wohl eher Taucheranzug und Flossen  so schnell kriegt mich keiner zum Feldi!



Du sonnenverwöhnter Italiener.  Hier brauchts eben auch mal Taucheranzüge, wenn man die Schutzbleche im Keller liegen lässt.  Aber die Beine haben heute einfach nicht gewollt und es hat nur bis Schneidhain gereicht. Somit bin ich off Topic. *duckundweg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (8. August 2007)

Ich bin in FFM geboren und aufgewachsen. Von sonnenverwöhnt kann da leider gar keine Rede sein!!   

Schutzbleche? Wassn das? 

War am Montag ne große Tour fahren.....keine besonderen Streckenvorkommnisse.


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (8. August 2007)

Hier Leute ich such jemand der mir ma paar schöne Trails zeigt aufm Feldberg. Jemand Zeit heute oder die nächsten Tage? Je nachdem wo ihr wohnt, könnt ich auch gerad mitnehmen dann. Komme aus Eddersheim (zwischen Wiesbaden und Frankfurt)


----------



## Adrenalino (8. August 2007)

Tobe-Daddy schrieb:


> Hier Leute ich such jemand der mir ma paar schöne Trails zeigt aufm Feldberg. Jemand Zeit heute oder die nächsten Tage? Je nachdem wo ihr wohnt, könnt ich auch gerad mitnehmen dann. Komme aus Eddersheim (zwischen Wiesbaden und Frankfurt)



Würde dir empfehlen mal ins LMB zu schauen, da werden regelmäßig Feldi-Touren bekannt gegeben, oder schau im Thread "After Work biken" nach 

@all
Schon gesehen? Die Webcam aufm Feldi hat jetzt "richtiges" Weitwinkel. Kommt ganz gut, da kann man das derzeitige Wetter-Elend noch besser sehen!!


----------



## wissefux (8. August 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> @all
> Schon gesehen? Die Webcam aufm Feldi hat jetzt "richtiges" Weitwinkel. Kommt ganz gut, da kann man das derzeitige Wetter-Elend noch besser sehen!!



aber man erkennt keine figuren mehr  
ich fand die alte webcam vorher besser ...

aber hauptsache ist ja, dass sie wieder in betrieb ist


----------



## Adrenalino (8. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> aber man erkennt keine figuren mehr
> ich fand die alte webcam vorher besser ...



Das stimmt, aber.......wozu Figuren erkennen? Haste die webcam zur Überwachung genutzt?


----------



## wissefux (8. August 2007)




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (8. August 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> @all
> Schon gesehen? Die Webcam aufm Feldi hat jetzt "richtiges" Weitwinkel. Kommt ganz gut, da kann man das derzeitige Wetter-Elend noch besser sehen!!


Das Grauen im neuen Format!


----------



## wissefux (7. November 2007)

wird langsam mal wieder zeit


----------



## wissefux (9. November 2007)

feldberg-cam meldet erste dünne schneeschicht ...


----------



## Adrenalino (9. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> feldberg-cam meldet erste dünne schneeschicht ...



 :kotz:

Winter go home........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (9. November 2007)

In natura sinds 2-3 cm, die sogar recht griffig zu fahren sind. Allerdings sind auch schon die ersten Eisflächen auf dem Plateau und bei -1° um 12 Uhr und ohne Sonne tauts da wohl auch nicht so bald. Wäre die nächsten Tage mit normalen Reifen vorsichtig.




Ab dem Windeck sind die Wege dafür schneefrei und unterhalb 550 m sieht manb auch im Wald praktisch nichts mehr von dem weißen Kram. Da ist es dafür schön shclammig.


----------



## ticmefret (9. November 2007)

Uuuuiiiiiiiii Schneeeeeee, da bekommt man ja richtig lust loszudüsen.

Doch leider sitze ich noch immer im Büro... Naja mal sehen was davon morgen noch über ist!  

*hoffhoffhoff*


----------



## Hornisborn (10. November 2007)

Ich war heute bzw. gestern um 16:00Uhr auf dem Feldberg. Hat auch ein riesen Spaß gemacht. Blöd ist halt nur der starke Wind auf dem Plateau und das vom Sandplacken aus kommend in der oberen hälft ein Baum quer liegt.
Eis konnte ich nur an ein paar kleineren stellen sehen, das an den gößeren Steinen auf dem Schotter hing und problemlos überfahren werden konnte.
Da der Schnee auch sehr trocken war/ist gab es auch keine weiteren schwierigkeiten beim fahren.


----------



## Adrenalino (13. November 2007)

Also, das ist jetzt zwar sowas von offtopic......aber egal.......ich zeig euch mal wie ICH den Winter liebe, nämlich so ( aufgenommen letztes W-Ende in den Appeninnen ) :













Ach ja, noch ne Frage.....wie war denn das Wetter hier?


----------



## Bierkiste (14. November 2007)

War heute gegen 18h30 mit nem Bekannten auf dem Feldberg, ab Falkenstein gab es eine halbwegs "geschlossene" Schneedecke (2cm?).

Falkenstein - Fuchstanz war auf dem anfänglichen Asphaltstück ziemlich glatt, danach besserte es sich, ab Fuchstanz eigentlich schöner griffiger Schnee (trotz meiner abgefahrenen Alberts).

Auf den Waldautobahnen ist der Schnee schon weitgehend plattgetreten und -gefahren, abseits der Strecke gibts auf Höhe Windeck aber schöne Stücke mit ca 20-25 cm Pulverschnee  

Trotz -5°C on top kam es aber wg der fehlenden Nässe recht angenehm vor und erst ab unterhalb Königstein konnte man sich auf dem Rückweg nochmal vernünftig einsauen  


Sascha


----------



## PaleRider (21. November 2007)

Servus,

Wie siehts im moment aus, da oben?  Hat irgend jemand vielleicht ein update?  Danke!

Gruss,


----------



## Marko S (21. November 2007)

Wenn du ein aktuelles Bild sehen willst:
http://www.taunus.info/neues/webcam/

oder das aktuelle Wetter:
http://www.taunus.info/neues/wetter/


----------



## PaleRider (21. November 2007)

Danke die zwei links kenne ich schon  .  ich meinte trail bedinungen....sonst konnen wir die ganze fred mit dein zwei links weg hauen...


----------



## Everstyle (21. November 2007)

Mal kurz weg vom Thema Wetterbedingungen am Feldberg und doch im Thema: benutzt ihr jetzt Reifen mit Spikes da oben?

Würd schon gerne auf den Feldberg rauf fahren, insbesondere weil ich mir ein neues Bike zugelegt habe, hab aber bisschen Angst vor gefrorenen Flächen auf den Wegen? Wäre ja auch nicht abgeneigt in diesem Fall sogar die standard WABs zu benutzten. 

Kann einer meine Befürchtungen bestätigen bzw. wiederlegen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hornisborn (21. November 2007)

Ich bin noch nie mit Spikes rum gefahren. Die braucht man auch nur wenn man wirklich auf Eis fährt. Bei matschigem Schnee helfen die auch nicht weiter.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (22. November 2007)

Everstyle schrieb:


> hab aber bisschen Angst vor gefrorenen Flächen auf den Wegen? Wäre ja auch nicht abgeneigt in diesem Fall sogar die standard WABs zu benutzten.


Gerade dort ist am ehesten Eis, weil hier der Schnee durch vielen Füße zu Eis fest getreten wird. Bei den momentanen Bedingungen wird es aber wohl weitgehend ohne Spikes gehen.


----------



## wissefux (22. November 2007)

war am sonntag mit spikes oben. der schnee war da schon recht matschig und es ging auch sehr gut ohne spikes.
nur die wab zum fuxtanz runter war wohl kritisch, wie mir ein kumpel erzählte. ich bin den trail runter und da floss nur so das wasser  

aufgrund der aktuellen temperaturen dürfte es da oben kein eis mehr geben ...

grundsätzlich taugen spikes eigentlich nur bei festgetrampelten wegen und bei eis. ansonsten eiert man damit genauso rum wie mit normalen reifen ...

aber alleine die blicke der leute, die sich dann am rande der wab hoch- oder runterkämpfen während man locker mitten auf dem eis pedaliert sind die sache schon wert


----------



## PaleRider (22. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> aber alleine die blicke der leute, die sich dann am rande der wab hoch- oder runterkämpfen während man locker mitten auf dem eis pedaliert sind die sache schon wert




Genau!   Wollte nur wissen ob ich meine spike reifen montieren soll oder nicht.  Danke an alle!


----------



## Everstyle (25. November 2007)

Zunächst vielen Dank für die Antworten. Ich glaube, ich werde vorerst versuchen so weiter zu fahren. Und wenn dann richtig Schnee liegen sollte, dann werde ich wohl auf den Mainufer als Trainingsgelände umsteigen. 

Nun, heute bin ich aber gefahren und muss sagen ohne entsprechenden Ausrüstung ist der Wald am Feldberg kaum befahrbar. Zudem bin ich ab Königstein in Regen geraten und der hat mich dann auch ne ganze Weile "begleitet". Sooo ein Glück für mich . Jedenfalls bin ich ohne Schuhüberzieher und ohne regenfester Hose gefahren, alles andere wasserfest. Schon auf der halben Strecke (wollte bis zu Hohemark) war alles nass und kombiniert mit dem Wind, Regen und Geschwindkeit war mir echt kalt und die Füsse existierten nur noch als Eisklumpen. 

Fazit: alle Wege sehr nass, viele Blätter und sehr rutschig. 

Gruß 

Everstyle


----------



## powderJO (27. November 2007)

stand gestern nacht (26.11): übel matschig bis etwa höhe falkenstein + starker schneefall. schnee blieb aauch so bis ca 200hm unterhalb fuchstanz auch liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nikolauzi (28. November 2007)

Gestern Abend ab Fuchstanz geschlossene Schneedecke und etwas angefroren, aber gut fahrbar. 
Einzig um den Altkönig rum auf den Forstarbeiterwegen haben die Wildschweine übelst gehaust, stellenweise waren die kaum befahrbar, mit dem Freerider ging's aber
Nachher geht's wieder hoch mit ein paar Leuten

Habe gestern gegen 18:30 noch ein (LED/Xenon) Licht in der Ferne gesehen auf der Verbindungsstrecke Falkenstein-Hohe Mark kurz hinter Falkenstein, war das jemand der anwesenden?

Der Nikolauzi


----------



## Adrenalino (28. November 2007)

Ihr seid alle echt schmerz- bzw. matschresistent bei solchen Verhältnissen noch am Feldi zu biken, meine Anerkennung ist euch gewiss 

Ich lulle lieber hier im schneefreien Flachland rum


----------



## nikolauzi (29. November 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Ihr seid alle echt schmerz- bzw. matschresistent bei solchen Verhältnissen noch am Feldi zu biken, meine Anerkennung ist euch gewiss
> 
> Ich lulle lieber hier im schneefreien Flachland rum



Noch sind die Bedingungen doch 1A im Taunus Gestern war es eine wunderschöne Abfahrt im unberührten Schnee (Kl. Feldberg Richtung Fuchstanz) Schlimm war es vor ein paar Jahren, als bei der Abfahrt und ca. -15°C meine Augenlieder für einen kurzen Moment aneinandergefroren sind Das war ein ekliges Gefühl!

Ansonsten ist zwischen Windeck und Kl. Feldberg eine Eispiste, auch die Strecke Feldberg-Fuchstanz ist schon gut rutschig durch die ganzen Autos und Fußgänger. Aber ansonsten noch gut fahrbar ohne Spikes Man muß halt immer ein wenig achtsam sein, falls nicht doch eine vereiste Stelle dazwischen ist.

Der Nikolauzi


----------



## Adrenalino (29. November 2007)

Nee danke, auf vereiste Pisten hab ich nun gar keinen Bock. Außerdem ist mein bedarf an Stürzen nach dem vergangenen Sonntag gedeckt  mich hats derart mies auf die Straße gebrezelt, meine rechte Seite sieht aus wie ein modernes Kunstwerk mit Grafitti  
K.A. wieso ich gestürzt bin......kein Laub, keine Nässe, gar nix......

Euch allen weiterhin viel Spaß!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. November 2007)

nikolauzi schrieb:


> Schlimm war es vor ein paar Jahren, als bei der Abfahrt und ca. -15°C meine Augenlieder für einen kurzen Moment aneinandergefroren sind Das war ein ekliges Gefühl!



Brrhhhh - Ich bin vor 10 Jahren bei solchen Temperaturen mal ohne Gesichtsmaske nur zur A***** (also relativ flach) gefahren und hab' mir dabei so dermassen die Nebenhöhlen versaut


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. November 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Nee danke, auf vereiste Pisten hab ich nun gar keinen Bock. Außerdem ist mein bedarf an Stürzen nach dem vergangenen Sonntag gedeckt  mich hats derart mies auf die Straße gebrezelt, meine rechte Seite sieht aus wie ein modernes Kunstwerk mit Grafitti
> K.A. wieso ich gestürzt bin......kein Laub, keine Nässe, gar nix......
> 
> Euch allen weiterhin viel Spaß!



Gute Besserung


----------



## Adrenalino (29. November 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gute Besserung



Danke!

Solange ich noch biken kann sind mir Prellungen usw egal


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. November 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Solange ich noch biken kann sind mir Prellungen usw egal



Auf dem Bike vergisst man alle Schmerzen


----------



## 4MStyle (4. Dezember 2007)

Moin,

ich bin zum 14. Dez im Taunus - Idstein.
Vorort wüde ich gerne die MTB-Trails kennenlernen.
Fährt jemand von euch am Sonntag, Montag zum Feldberg?

Gruß
 Martin


----------



## Everstyle (4. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

vorausgesetzt ich habe bis dahin meine Regenklamotten am Start, würde ich am Montag fahren können. Am We geht es leider nicht, da ich Besuch bei mir zu Hause habe. Allerdings fahre ich immer von der Hohemark los (Oberursel). Zudem bin ich mir nicht sooo sicher, ob die Trails fahrbar sind. 

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nikolauzi (4. Dezember 2007)

Wetter heute am FB: leichte Schneedecke und (relativ) warm Weiter unten naß und rutschig

Der Nikolauzi


----------



## 4MStyle (4. Dezember 2007)

Moin Everstyle,

ich komme aus Oldenburg in NDS. An dem besagten Wochenende bin ich direkt in Idstein zu besuch. Von dort aus würde ich auch die Touren starten wollen.

Ich habe mich nach der Lage von Hohemark erkundigt. Es liegt leider zu weit von Idstein entfern, ansonsten wäre ich gerne mit dir auf den Feldberg gefahren. Welche Strecke kannst du mir empfehlen?

Kennst du Biker aus der Gegend um Idstein, der mich zu den Besonderheiten des Taunus führen könne?

Gruß
   Martin


----------



## Hopi (4. Dezember 2007)

wird wohl etwas schwer Dir per Forum stecken zu zeigen. in deinem Profil steht DH aber es ist da noch die frage was man unter DH versteht


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (5. Dezember 2007)

@4MStyle: Du wirst wahrscheinlich mehr Resonanz bekommen, wenn du einen eigenen Thread ins Lokalforum stellst, als hier im Wetterlage-Thread zu posten.


----------



## fUEL (14. Dezember 2007)

Gestern war es irrsinig schön am Feldberg/ Altkönig.

Die Frostgrenze war auf Höhe von 700 m. Die Bäume waren von Eiskristallen überzogen. Auf dem Feldberg war gegen 13 Uhr noch ca 3 bis 4 cm Schnee, und 3 Grad minus. Auf dem Altkönig waren die Zweige uch eisüberzogen und es gab überall wunderbare Fernsicht.

Leider ist der sogenannte Bachtrail vollends zersört durch Baumerntearbeiten, so daß wieder ein Highligt weniger im Bereich Feldberg etc vorerst zu verzeichnen ist.




und hier wird der Weihnachtsmarkt auf dem Feldberg sein:


----------



## powderJO (14. Dezember 2007)

welcher ist denn der bachtrail ....?


----------



## Arachne (14. Dezember 2007)

powderJO schrieb:


> welcher ist denn der bachtrail ....?



der mit der finalen Bachdurchfahrt. Endet auf einer WAB in der Nähe vom Fuxi.


----------



## PaleRider (14. Dezember 2007)

wirklich schoene bilder.  Die mit die zwei baume auf die alt koenig is wirklich gut.


----------



## Red Dragon (14. Dezember 2007)

Die Bilder sind herrlich  

Sag mal, wo ist den der erste Trail zu finden? Schreibs mir am bestens als PN, wäre nett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (19. Dezember 2007)

Trails und Wege dürften doch zur Zeit trocken sein, oder?

Wie schauts mit Schnee aus?

Will das trockene Wetter ausnutzen und evtl. am 25.12 ma hochfahren, aber nur wenn kein Schnee liegt.


----------



## Everstyle (19. Dezember 2007)

Hi, 

nachdem meine Überschuhe gestern endlich gekommen sind, bin ich heute oben gewesen (puhh...Urlaub sei Dank). Also, die Wege sind super! Nahezu überall trocken, auch die TR sind gut fahrbar. Worauf aber absolut geachtet werden muss, dass sind stellenweise gefrorene Bäche.

Btw. will jmd morgen mitkommen? Ca. 11 Uhr, ab Hohemark?

Gruss

Everstyle

p.s. kein Schnee


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (19. Dezember 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Trails und Wege dürften doch zur Zeit trocken sein, oder?
> 
> Wie schauts mit Schnee aus?
> 
> Will das trockene Wetter ausnutzen und evtl. am 25.12 ma hochfahren, aber nur wenn kein Schnee liegt.


Bis auf die übleichen Schlammlöcher alles knacketrocken. Macht richtig Spaß da oben! Schnee gibt es nur direkt oben auf dem Feldberg-Plateau und auch da ist er problemlos zu befahren. Bis etwa 700 m runter hast du etwas Puderzucker. Ideal zur Zeit eigentlich!


----------



## Adrenalino (19. Dezember 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Bis auf die übleichen Schlammlöcher alles knacketrocken. Macht richtig Spaß da oben! Schnee gibt es nur direkt oben auf dem Feldberg-Plateau und auch da ist er problemlos zu befahren. Bis etwa 700 m runter hast du etwas Puderzucker. Ideal zur Zeit eigentlich!



Supi, danke! 

Feldi ich komme......


----------



## nikolauzi (23. Dezember 2007)

Kleines Wetterupdate:
Gestern Abend mit klappernden Zähnen losgefahren, dann ab Lippstenpempel sternenklarer Himmel und einen schönen Blick auf die Suppe im Tal.
Deutlich wärmer (Inversionswetterlage macht's möglich).

Gut zu fahren, nur ein paar Schlammlöcher sind böse gefroren und die umgegrabenen und gefrorenen Suhlstellen der Wildschweine kosten viel Kraft/bremsen einen schlagartig aus.

Der Nikolauzi


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (23. Dezember 2007)

Heute waren es bis 500 m stellenweise nur -7°. Kaum war man aus den Wolken raus, stieg das Thermometer auf -2° und am Feldi waren es sonnige +2°. Also wenn Biken, dann oben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (24. Dezember 2007)

heute ist gipfelsturm keine gute idee. da oben ist die hölle los. irgend so ein agria-treffen und natürlich reichlich motorräder ...
schaut mal in die webcam  

ansonsten nach wie vor sonnig (so in etwa ab höhe naturfreundehaus billtal) und trocken. nur wenig gefrorene stellen ...


----------



## Dr. Faust (24. Dezember 2007)

www.agria.de ???
Aber Motorgartengeräte sind doch rattenscharf!
Frohes Fest.


----------



## wissefux (24. Dezember 2007)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> www.agria.de ???
> Aber Motorgartengeräte sind doch rattenscharf!
> Frohes Fest.



kurz ot : net ganz. früher (also als ich noch jung war  ), gab es so geräte von agria, die vor einen größeren hänger gespannt wurden. damit konnte man dann allerlei gerümpel transportieren. die zugmaschine ließ sich natürlich auch als pflug oder ähnliches ohne hänger verwenden.
agria ist für mich quasi ein synonym für solche gefährte so wie tempo für taschentücher ...

und oben am feldberg sind heute solche dinger mit hänger unterwegs. und mit den hängern fahren da natürlich noch die kids und diverse nikoläuse mit hoch


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (27. Dezember 2007)

Wie siehts in der Region eigentlich nach den gestrigen Schneefällen aus? Ist davon viel übrig geblieben? Eis?


----------



## caroka (27. Dezember 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Wie siehts in der Region eigentlich nach den gestrigen Schneefällen aus? Ist davon viel übrig geblieben? Eis?



Gestern sind viele auf dem Feldi gerodelt und das obwohl noch das Gras durchkam. Als geschlossen würde ich die Schneedecke nicht bezeichnen. Tükisch können die Eisplatten sein, die stellenweise mit Schnee zugeweht sind. Tilmannsweg war okay, aber man sollte immer mit allem rechnen. Brauch ich Dir ja nicht zu sagen. 
Richtung XTrail, zwischen RK und der Holzbrücke, sind spiegelglatte Eisflächen. Genauso auf dem Trail zum Eselseck, wo der kleine Bach über den Trail fließt.


----------



## wissefux (27. Dezember 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Gestern sind viele auf dem Feldi gerodelt und das obwohl noch das Gras durchkam. Als geschlossen würde ich die Schneedecke nicht bezeichnen. Tükisch können die Eisplatten sein, die stellenweise mit Schnee zugeweht sind. Tilmannsweg war okay, aber man sollte immer mit allem rechnen. Brauch ich Dir ja nicht zu sagen.
> Richtung XTrail, zwischen RK und der Holzbrücke, sind spiegelglatte Eisflächen. Genauso auf dem Trail zum Eselseck, wo der kleine Bach über den Trail fließt.



so war es und so ist es auch heute noch.

wirklich erstaunlich die vielen schlittenfahrer oben am plateau


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (27. Dezember 2007)

War mit Spikes unterwegs und hab sie nicht wirklich gebraucht. Ist zwar ganz lustig, über das Eis fahren zu können, aber wenn man weiß, wo die letzten Tage das Eis war, braucht man sie eigentlich nicht. Trotzdem lieber einmal zu vorsichtig als einmal hart gestürzt.


----------



## Friendlyman (28. Dezember 2007)

Hallo ihr Alle,
war heut ohne Spikes bis zum Fuchsi. Eigentlich keine Probleme nur auf der westlichen Abfahrt vom Fuchstanz Richtung Reichenbachtal oder B8 ist der feine Schotter teilweise gefroren und kaum vom ungefrorenen Schotter zu unterscheiden. Habe ne schöne Rutschpartie mit Pobremsung gemacht.
Da es so glatt war zum Glück völlig schmerzfrei.
Also guten Rutsch und nicht so wie ich.
Bis bald.
Wolfgang


----------



## nikolauzi (30. Dezember 2007)

War gerade mal 'kurz' oben, ab 600m schneit's, aber das Eis von den Bäumen tropft runter, also sehr naß und abwärts dementsprechend kalt bei 0..2°C.
Dennoch viel los da oben (speziell Feldi). Ein paar wenige vereiste Stellen gibt's, aber ist eigentlich alles gut fahrbar.
Einzig auf den Parkplätzen ist der festgefahrene Schnee teilweise spiegelglatt. Spikes sind im Moment aber absolut überflüssig, meine stehen seit letztem Jahr ungefahren im Schuppen 
Ach ja: am Altkönig liegt haufenweise gecrushtes Eis unter den Bäumen, wer also noch was für Cocktails braucht, nichts wie hin 

Der Nikolauzi


----------



## floehsens (31. Dezember 2007)

hallo.

war heute nachmittag mit freunden oben. das erste foto ist höhe kleiner feldberg und das zweite etwa auf höhe des fuchstanzes. die kleinen singletrails sind alle gut fahrbar nur die hauptwege sind ziemlich glatt und festgefroren. ab falkenstein ist alles frei von schnee und eis.









guten rutsch, cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (1. Januar 2008)

Frohes neues Jahr 2008!

So, gestern noch eine letzte Runde in 2007 gedreht. Also die Wege fand ich super fahrbar. Allerdings kann ich jedem nur raten beim Abfahren vorsichtig zu sein. Es gibt viele vereiste Stellen. 

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## nikolauzi (4. Januar 2008)

Gestern eine kleine Freeridetour gemacht, Ak und Feldberg. Alles gut befahrbar, bis auf die ganzen Schlittenfahrer
Bergab sollte man aber obacht geben, es gibt so einige glatte Stellen, gerade, wenn es steil wird kann die Hangabtriebskraft größer werden, als der Grip auf dem Boden

Die -4° waren nur halb so schlimm, als die 0° die Tage mit Regen.

Der Nikolauzi


----------



## wissefux (6. Januar 2008)

aktuelle lage :

blankes eis vom fuxtanz auf der wab zum kl. feldberg. viel weiter kam ich dann selbst mit spikes nicht mehr. traktionsverlust am steilstück zum feldberg hoch. auch hier natürlich blankes eis.
sicherheitshalber wählte ich dann den rückzug.

aber ich hatte meinen spaß unterwegs, vor allem mit spaziergängern  

ist ja ehrer selten, dass man von denen als biker bewundernte blicke erntet und freundlich angesprochen wird   
aber die wab ist ja frei und man kann schön mittig drauf biken, ohne dass eine gruppe wanderer den weg blockieren würde 

edit : der tillmannsweg unterhalb fuxtanz ist auch größtenteils komplett vereist ...


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. Januar 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> aktuelle lage :
> 
> blankes eis vom fuxtanz auf der wab zum kl. feldberg. viel weiter kam ich dann selbst mit spikes nicht mehr. traktionsverlust am steilstück zum feldberg hoch. auch hier natürlich blankes eis.
> sicherheitshalber wählte ich dann den rückzug.
> ...




kann mich dessen nur anschließen


----------



## nikolauzi (6. Januar 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> kann mich dessen nur anschließen



Jep Bin mit dem Starrbike festgefrorene Treckerspuren bergab gefahren 
Bin nun ziemlich "gelockert" 

Der Nikolauzi


----------



## sipemue (8. Januar 2008)

gestern abend selbst waren noch unterhalb von 400m an schattigen Stellen Eisflächen, oberhalb von 400m würde ich zur Zeit ohne Spikes noch nicht fahren.


----------



## Adrenalino (8. Januar 2008)

Siehte so ause als obe iste nix mehr viele Snee auf die Feldeberg?


----------



## nikolauzi (8. Januar 2008)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Siehte so ause als obe iste nix mehr viele Snee auf die Feldeberg?



Nö, aber ein netter Eispanzer! War eben oben, kurz unter dem Fuchstanz fängt das Eis erst an, dachte schon, ich hätte die Spikes vergebens draufgemacht

Ist schon ein komisches Gefühl, im Dunkeln ganz locker auf einer dicken Eisschicht zu fahren. Zu Fuß käme man da nicht voran 
Also: ab Fuchstanz ganz klar nur mit Spikes! Drunter kann man sich die Mühe sparen, und die blöden Blicke, wenn (akustisch) ein Panzer durch die Kronberger Fußgängerzone donnert 

Der Nikolauzi


----------



## Speedskater (8. Januar 2008)

Sach mal Adrenalino, wolltest Du etwa heimlich auf den Feldberg fahren?

Wir fahren voraussichtlich Donnerstag Nachmittag (Treffpunkt 13:00 Uhr, Frankfurt West-Bahnhof) unsere Feldberg-Runde und guggen mal wie es dort aussieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (8. Januar 2008)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Sach mal Adrenalino, wolltest Du etwa heimlich auf den Feldberg fahren?
> 
> Wir fahren voraussichtlich Donnerstag Nachmittag (Treffpunkt 13:00 Uhr, Frankfurt West-Bahnhof) unsere Feldberg-Runde und guggen mal wie es dort aussieht.




Naa, wirklisch net 

Ich fah erst wieder da hoch wenns trocken und Eis/Schneefrei ist......wenn das Wetter so weiter geht klappts vielleicht bald. Muss bald mit "KAB" anfangen ( Kraft am Berg ) und mich durch Schnee durchzuwühlen hab ich keinen Bock drauf.


----------



## wissefux (9. Januar 2008)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Ich fah erst wieder da hoch wenns trocken und Eis/Schneefrei ist......wenn das Wetter so weiter geht klappts vielleicht bald. Muss bald mit "KAB" anfangen ( Kraft am Berg ) und mich durch Schnee durchzuwühlen hab ich keinen Bock drauf.



also straße geht problemlos   

ich denke, das dauert noch ne weile, bis die waldwege wieder eisfrei sind. erfahrungsgemäß taut es zwar tagsüber, friert aber nachts wieder an. von daher hält sich das eis sicher noch einige zeit.


----------



## sipemue (11. Januar 2008)

war jmd heute oben? Wie schauts mit Eis aus? Spikes empfohlen, bzw. bis welcher Höhe geht es ohne gut?


----------



## wissefux (11. Januar 2008)

war nicht oben, weiß aber aus sicherer quelle, das aktuell so gut wie gar nix mehr an eis zu finden ist. nur noch kleine restbestände  
geht also derzeit auch wieder ohne spikes ...
hat dann doch schneller abgetaut, als erwartet. kein wunder allerdings, bei aktuellen +5,8 grad am gipfel ...


----------



## nikolauzi (12. Januar 2008)

Kann ich bestätigen, nur noch vereinzelt Eis, Altkönig war eben ohne Spikes kein Problem! Nur noch ein paar Pfützen waren gefroren.

Der Nikolauzi


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (12. Januar 2008)

War eben auch oben. Sowohl auf dem Altkönig wie auch am Feldberg (war nur bis Windeck/Teufelsquartier) ist Eis kein Thema mehr. Noch dazu ist es gar nicht so schlammig, wie ich dachte. Werde morgen wohl ganz ohne Dreckfänger los ziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marko S (12. Januar 2008)

Ja die Trails am Altkönig lassen sich gut fahren für mitte Januar und den Regen/Eis die Woche nicht schlecht. Hatte auch befürchtet ohne Schmutzfänger nach der Tour schlimm aus zu sehen, aber das wahr gar nicht so.

Marko


----------



## DaBot (13. Januar 2008)

Am Feldberg ist es wunderbar, kein Eis und nur ganz wenig nasse Stellen. Waren heute fast nicht dreckig auf dem Heimweg


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (7. Februar 2008)

Wie siehts eigentlich nach dem Schneefall der letzten Woche und dem Regen von dieser Woche in der Region aus? Wieviel Schnee ist noch da und wo muß man mit Eis rechnen?


----------



## Faustpils (8. Februar 2008)

Moin,
war zwar heute nicht oben. Aber hier: http://www.taunus.info/neues/webcam/
hat man immer Live-Bilder oder Videos der letzten Tage im Zeitraffer. Die Temperatur kann man rechts auf der Seite sehen.

Gruß Faustpils


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (8. Februar 2008)

Faustpils schrieb:


> Moin,
> war zwar heute nicht oben. Aber hier: http://www.taunus.info/neues/webcam/
> hat man immer Live-Bilder oder Videos der letzten Tage im Zeitraffer. Die Temperatur kann man rechts auf der Seite sehen.
> 
> Gruß Faustpils


Die Seite steht schon X-mal hier drin und dürfte auch hinlänglich bekannt sein.   Sagt nur leider gar nichts über die Bodenverhältnisse aus. Trotzdem Danke für den gut gemeinten Hinweis.


----------



## wissefux (8. Februar 2008)

die feldbergwebcam ist in erster linie tauglich, um zu sehen, ob man mit schnee/eis überhaupt rechnen muß und abzuschätzen wie warm/kalt es da oben so ist.
da der gipfel aber gut in der sonne liegt, kann es auch möglich sein, dass oben nur noch wenig schnee sichtbar ist, während es weiter unten in den schattigen wald-bereichen noch reichlich weißes zeugs gibt.
eis läßt sich auch mit der webcam schlecht erkennen. es geht daher nix über aktuelle angaben von leuten, die wirklich draußen waren


----------



## Everstyle (8. Februar 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Wie siehts eigentlich nach dem Schneefall der letzten Woche und dem Regen von dieser Woche in der Region aus? Wieviel Schnee ist noch da und wo muß man mit Eis rechnen?



Da ich am Wochenende wieder fahren werde, würde mich die Antwort auf diese Frage ebenfalls interessieren. Kann irgendeiner etwas berichten?

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## trekracer (8. Februar 2008)

Ja wie schauts denn aus fürs Wochenende ?
Wer war denn heute unterwegs ?
Überwiegt Matsch oder Eis ?


Ich putz doch so ungern und brauch noch eine Entscheidung, ob ich morgen Rennrad oder MTB fahren soll.


----------



## caroka (8. Februar 2008)

Also ich bin heute über den Eselsweg, dann die WAB hoch die in der 5-Wegekreuzung endet und dann WAB runter zum Fuchstanz. Die WAB nach dem Eselsweg (führt an einer Quelle vorbei) war anfangs eisfrei. Umso höher ich auf der WAB fuhr, umso vereister-, harschter wurde es. Doch man konnte seitlich immer auf abgetautem Boden fahren.  Die WAB die Feldberg und Fuxi verbindet, war stellenweise gerade im unteren Teil nur mit sehr großer Vorsicht zu befahren.


----------



## caroka (8. Februar 2008)

trekracer schrieb:


> Ja wie schauts denn aus fürs Wochenende ?
> Wer war denn heute unterwegs ?
> Überwiegt Matsch oder Eis ?
> 
> ...



Ich denke das MTB wird nur auf Trails einges**t.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (10. Februar 2008)

Kann die Ausführungen von caroka nur bestätigen. 

Ab einer Höhe von ca. 600Hm (Fuchstanzniveau) lässt sich überall Rund um den Feldberg viel Eis finden. Den letzten Anstieg auf den Feldberg haben wir uns erspart, da nur noch Eis lag (von Sandplacken kommend). Die Wege sind stellenweise kaum fahrbar und mein Kollege musste leider auch die schmerhafte Erfahrung machen, dass es auch so ist. 

Da wir aber zuvor viel am Sandplacken, Herzberg, Limesweg gefahren sind, werden wir uns morgen wieder daran halten. Macht wirklich keinen Sinn in den oberen Regionen zu fahren.

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## Chris360 (10. Februar 2008)

Bin heute zum Fuchstanz gefahren. Ca. 500m vorher (von der Hohen Mark aus kommend) fing es an, einige Eisstellen waren zu finden. Bin mal vorsichtig drübergefahren, das war ordentlich glatt (also kein Eismatsch).


----------



## Arachne (10. Februar 2008)

Chris360 schrieb:


> Bin heute zum Fuchstanz gefahren. Ca. 500m vorher (von der Hohen Mark aus kommend) fing es an, einige Eisstellen waren zu finden. Bin mal vorsichtig drübergefahren, das war ordentlich glatt (also kein Eismatsch).



Von Falkenstein aus kommend, sieht es etwa genauso aus: einige, auch flächige, vereiste Stellen. Aber immer gut umfahrbar.


----------



## Steppi08 (10. Februar 2008)

Von der Hohemark durch den Wald rauf zum Altkönig ... easy  
Runter hab ich mir heute die Trails gespart ... ohne Spikes zu heikel  
dann rüber zum Fuchstanz und weiter zum Sandplacken ... wäre in den angetauten Rinnen sicher gut befahrbar gewesen, 
wenn die Fussgänger nur halb so entgegenkommend gewesen wären, wie sie es von uns immer erwarten 

Ach ja, von wegen Sonnenschein und trockene Wege ... putzen müsst Ihr doch  
Wenn´s oben antaut, kommt die Brühe den Hang runter ...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (11. Februar 2008)

Steppi08 schrieb:


> Runter hab ich mir heute die Trails gespart ... ohne Spikes zu heikel


Auf den Trails ist deutlich weniger Eis, als auf den breiten Wegen, wo der Schnee festgetrampelt wurde. Wir sind zumindest heute prima bis zum Altkönig hoch und auch wieder runter gekommen. Der Fuchstanz ist zwar mittlerweile eisfrei, aber knapp drüber in Richtung Feldi gibt es noch jede genügend Eis für alle. Wird sich innerhalb der nächsten Tage aber hoffentlich auch erledigen, die Temperaturen bleiben ja wohl noch ´ne Weile so.


----------



## powderJO (12. Februar 2008)

fuchstanz â feldberg geht prima Ã¼ber den "gelben balken-weg?" bis zur feldbergstraÃe und dann den "blaues kreuz?-trail" hoch. gestern abend so gegen 22 uhr waren es Ã¼brigens am fuchstanz noch 4Â°+ - es dÃ¼rfte also minÃ¼tlich weniger werden mit dem eis ...


----------



## powderJO (15. Februar 2008)

jemand aktuelle infos? alles abgetaut mittlerweile?


----------



## BigTobi (17. Februar 2008)

War heute mittag mit nem Kumpel oben. 
Von Hessenpark bis Sandplacken null Eis aus den Wegen.Dann Richtung Fuchstanz-da sind dann doch schon so einige Stellen mit Eis zu aber gut zu befahren.Das Hauptproblem waren mal wieder die ganzen Fussganger.Ab dem Fuchstanz sind wir dann Richtung Feldberg und da wird es auch schon etwas eisiger auf den Pisten.
Haben uns auf halber Strecke zum Feldi dann verabschiedet und sind
zum Sandplacken zurück.
Fazit: Die Trails sind viel besser zu fahren als die normalen Wege.
        Also immer schon sich auf den Trails halten,
        das macht je eh mehr Spass


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (17. Februar 2008)

BigTobi schrieb:


> Fazit: Die Trails sind viel besser zu fahren als die normalen Wege.
> Also immer schon sich auf den Trails halten,
> das macht je eh mehr Spass


  So haben wirs heute auch gemacht und sind über den X-Trail von der Weilquelle hoch gefahren. Bis auf ein etwa 4 m lange Schnee/Eis-Stück komplett bergauf fahrbar, da alles momentan sehr griffig ist. Runter ging es über den Trail zum Windeck und den zum Fuchstanz genau so problemlos, während auf der parallelen WAB immer noch viel Eis liegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigTobi (28. Februar 2008)

War einer mal oben???

Eis dürfte es ja schon lange nicht mehr geben,
aber wie sieht es sonst so aus??
Sind die Trails schön matschig oder doch super zu fahren???

Danke Tobi


----------



## caroka (1. März 2008)

Im Fall, dass morgen jemand sehr früh hoch radelt.......ich würde mich über einen Bericht freuen.  Liegen viele Bäume quer?


----------



## swe68 (1. März 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Im Fall, dass morgen jemand sehr früh hoch radelt.......ich würde mich über einen Bericht freuen.  Liegen viele Bäume quer?



Wenn Du vom Sandplacken auf den Großen Feldberg fährst - da liegen 4 herum 
Dann noch vom Fuchstanz zum Sandplacken.
Ansonsten habe ich keine gesehen. Ich war (joggend ) im Gebiet Falkenstein - Fuchstanz - Sandplacken - Gr. Feldberg - Altkönig (nicht bis oben, war mir zu heikel) unterwegs.
Auf dem Gr. Feldberg haben mich die Böen fast umgehauen.


----------



## lou_byloo (17. März 2008)

I went riding both days this weekend. Saturday was nice, not so wet, the ground wasnt too slippy. went from the gipfel to fuschtanz and from there I pushed and carried the bike up to the top of the altkönig...the rocks were dry so that was a nice fast ride and then from there down to hohemark.
on sunday it was a different story, it was really wet, heavy showers but I decided to do the same thing as saturday. it was quite slippy, but I also did the altkönig which felt a bit like bein at fortwilliams...rocky and lots of rain  I love scottland.
always good to get the bad weather training in


----------



## Lucafabian (17. März 2008)

lou hat recht die steine sind nicht matschig 

aber der rest ist ne richtig schöne schweinerei, überall neue bäche und seen


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (17. März 2008)

Hat aber was. Nach einer kurzen Eingewöhnung schult es doch sehr die Fahrtechnik. Gerade an Hängen bin ich schon lange nicht mehr so oft quer gefahren, wie eben. Irgend ein Rad rutscht immer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (17. März 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Hat aber was. Nach einer kurzen Eingewöhnung schult es doch sehr die Fahrtechnik. Gerade an Hängen bin ich schon lange nicht mehr so oft quer gefahren, *wie eben*. Irgend ein Rad rutscht immer.



wie jetzt   ich denk, du bist in holland


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (17. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> wie jetzt   ich denk, du bist in holland


*OT an* Da ist das Wetter noch besch***ener als hier angekündigt. 4° und bis Ostern jeden Tag regnerisch. Daher sind wir kuzerhand zu Hause geblieben und machen Urlaub im schönen Taunus.  *OT aus*


----------



## Everstyle (18. März 2008)

Servus zusammen,

hab heute mal um 15:00 Schluss im Büro gemacht und mich Richtung Feldberg begeben. Wurde ziemlich kalt mit jedem Höhenmeter. Am Ende waren es am Feldberg nur noch 1° (ca. 17:30). Zudem gab es einige gefrorene Bäche oberhalb von Sandplacken, also *Vorsicht*!

Dummerweise habe ich dann auch noch meine warmen Handschuhe vergessen, weshalb die Tour am Ende sehr ungemütlich wurde. Bin dann auch wieder auf dem einfachsten Weg (U-Bahn) wieder nach FFm gefahren.

Etwas witziges ist aber noch auf dem Rückweg passiert. Mittendrin hat ein Hirschrudel meinen Weg gekreuzt, ca. 30m-40m vor mir. Und als die ersten Zwei über den Weg gelaufen sind, habe ich mich irgendwie an einen Satz/Spruch erinnert "Wo ein Hirsch ist, da kann schnell auch ein Rudel sein" und gleich schnell gebremst. Zu Recht, anschließend kammen bestimmt 12-15 Tiere vorbei. Sowas habe ich bisher noch nicht erlebt!

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## nookie#ql (20. März 2008)

heey, kann mir mehr sagen wie das wetter so am samstag werden soll... im wetterbericht ham se gesagt es soll schlecht werden


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. März 2008)

nookie#ql schrieb:


> heey, kann mir mehr sagen wie das wetter so am samstag werden soll... im wetterbericht ham se gesagt es soll schlecht werden


Wenn nicht gerade Petrus hier mit liest, würd ich dem Wetterdienst mal glauben.


----------



## Adrenalino (20. März 2008)

Kumpel von mir war heute im Taunus, zwar nicht bis ganz oben aber egal. Seine Aussage : Matsch, Dreck, Schnee/Schneeregen&Graupel, Sturzbäche von Wasser überall. Hat nicht wirklich Spaß gemacht, sagt er.


----------



## nookie#ql (20. März 2008)

aso ok dann werd ich wohl bis montag warten da solls ja wieder ganz ok werden auch wenns nur für ein tag ist...


----------



## fUEL (21. März 2008)

War gestern zwei mal oben auf dem Plateau im Rahmen meiner Runde. Kurz nach 14 Uhr das erste Mal waren ca. 10 cm Schnee auf dem Feldi ( bis zum Ventil)

Es war eklig windig und nur geringe Sicht.

Ab Sandplacken war eine geschlossene Schneedecke.

Beim zweiten Mal hatte die Windrichtung gewechselt und es begann rund um den Sandplacken  etwas zu tauen.

Es war unangehm kalt, der Schnee war gut zu fahren aber mir ist der Umwerfen eingefroren und das ausgerechnet auf dem großen Blatt.

Das war dann sozusagen meine Motivtion die Runde so langsam zu beenden.

Es war ein richtiges Winterwetter wie wir es diesen " Winter " leider selten hatten.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (21. März 2008)

Bin heute auch in der Region unterwegs gewesen. Ab 400 m hat man mittlerweile eine durchgehende Schneedecke, bis 600 m abtauend. Darüber nimmt sie schnell zu und schon am Fuchstanz hat man gute 10-20 cm Schnee (bis zum Pedal). Im Flachen läßt es sich ganz gut fahren, wenn man bloß nicht anhält und eine frisch Linie (dürfte jetzt schon schwierig sein) wählt, an alles über 5% Steigung sollte man aber nicht denken. Daher bin ich noch rüber zum Sandplacken und hab den Feldberg nicht mitgenommen. 
Am Sandplacken kam ich dann in ein Kältegewitter mit Schneesturm. Echt widerliche Erfahrung! Bin dann fluchtartig abgefahren und völlig durchnäßt und kurz vor dem Erfrieren an der Hohemark in die Bahn gestiegen. War echt nicht schön.


----------



## wissefux (21. März 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Am Sandplacken kam ich dann in ein Kältegewitter mit Schneesturm. Echt widerliche Erfahrung! Bin dann fluchtartig abgefahren und völlig durchnäßt und kurz vor dem Erfrieren an der Hohemark in die Bahn gestiegen. War echt nicht schön.



na hoffentlich haste dir nix geholt  
er wollte ja nicht auf die alten hören, immer dies jungspunde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. März 2008)

Mal ein ernstgemeinter, wenn auch etwas skuril amutender Tipp aus meiner (zum Glück) längst vergangenen Zeit als Kettenschaltungsfahrer:

Bei durch Schnee/Eis zugesetzten Ritzelpaketen und/oder eingefrorenen Umwerfern, etc. hilft zumindest kurzfristig ein ganz natürliches Mittel: 

Draufpinkeln 


... bitte jetzt nicht pikiert sein


----------



## scottiee (21. März 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mal ein ernstgemeinter, wenn auch etwas skuril amutender Tipp aus meiner (zum Glück) längst vergangenen Zeit als Kettenschaltungsfahrer:
> 
> Bei durch Schnee/Eis zugesetzten Ritzelpaketen und/oder eingefrorenen Umwerfern, etc. hilft zumindest kurzfristig ein ganz natürliches Mittel:
> 
> ...



für die mädels wirds etwas problematisch werden


----------



## taylor (23. März 2008)

Moin,
brauche ich aktuell Spikes um auf den Feldberg zu kommen (via Saalburg und Sandplacken)?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (23. März 2008)

Eher Ski. Oberhalb Fuchstanzhöhe kam man die letzten Tage einfach nicht. Zu viel Schnee. Da helfen auch Spikes nicht.


----------



## eDw (24. März 2008)

Also ich finde es sieht heute morgen toll da oben aus. Wenn auch vielleicht nicht zum Biken.


----------



## Ars Volandi (25. März 2008)

Am Altkönig gab's diesen praktischen weissen Fahrradständer.
Bergab war es dann aber sehr angenehm.


----------



## caroka (28. März 2008)

Wie schaut es heute mit rodeln aus?


----------



## caroka (28. März 2008)

Zum Biken ist der Schnee jetzt zu nass.


----------



## wissefux (28. März 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Zum Biken ist der Schnee jetzt zu nass.



nass-schnee ab höhe eppenhain. 

noch ein tipp : zwischen ruppsch und schlobo wird der wald mit hilfe eines hubschraubers gekalkt ! also vorsicht dort. keine ahnung, ob die auch am wochenende fliegen, aber das ist ja nicht zu überhören


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (31. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich gesund aus meinen Snowboardurlaub zurückgekommen bin, würde ich gerne den Höhentrainigseffekt ein bisschen im Taunus testen.

Also, wie sieht es derzeit am Feldberg aus? Der Webcammitschnitt vom Samstag zeigt enorm viel Schnee. Ist das am Sonntag immer noch so gewesen? oder ist der Schnee schon dahin geschmolzen?

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## caroka (31. März 2008)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> nachdem ich gesund aus meinen Snowboardurlaub zurückgekommen bin, würde ich gerne den Höhentrainigseffekt ein bisschen im Taunus testen.
> 
> ...





--bikerider-- schrieb:


> guuuude auch wieder da
> `war heut am Fuxi...
> da liegt ja noch alles voll mit schnee
> dazu diese hitze, ich in kurzen hosen... irgentwie kam ich mir komisch vor


----------



## wartool (31. März 2008)

gestern war ab ca 1 km vor dem Sandplacken schluß mit fahren, weil sowohl auf den Wegen, als auch auf den Trails noch gute 15-20 cm Schneematsch lagen, die wirklich nicht fahrbar waren. Ich nehme mal, das spätestens morgen alles weg ist.. und man halt ne hübsche Schlammschlacht :-D


----------



## BigTobi (5. April 2008)

Kann einer mal sagen wie es da oben so ist ??
Haben vor morgen ne größere Tour zu machen und da wär es ja ganz nett 
zu wissen wie es so auf den Trail ist.

Danke schon mal


----------



## DaBot (5. April 2008)

Ich war gestern im Raum Feldi und Altkönig unterwegs, die grossen Wege waren nur feucht, nicht nass, die Trails nur an wenigen Stellen richtig nass bis Bach. Im grossen und ganzen wars sehr angenehm... Have fun! Hoffe das Wetter wird morgen gut!!!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (5. April 2008)

BigTobi schrieb:


> Kann einer mal sagen wie es da oben so ist ??
> Haben vor morgen ne größere Tour zu machen und da wär es ja ganz nett
> zu wissen wie es so auf den Trail ist.
> 
> Danke schon mal


Läßt sich im Grunde in einem Wort beantworten: *Nass!!!*

Detaillierter: Die Haiptwege sind nach dem Regen seit gestern abend ziemlich durchweicht und kräftezehrend. Die Trails sind eine einzige Rutschpartie und ich hab heute Wasserlöcher gesehen, wo ich noch nie welche gesehen hab. Macht auch irgendwie Spaß, aber ´ne große Tour mit Trails wollt och morgen nicht unbedingt fahren. Morgen soll es ja tendenziell auch weider schlechter und auch kühler werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (8. April 2008)

hat wer aktuelle infos? sind die wege ur nass oder auch noch eisig? wäre für eine schnelle info dankbar...


----------



## powderJO (10. April 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> hat wer aktuelle infos? sind die wege ur nass oder auch noch eisig? wäre für eine schnelle info dankbar...



habe mir die frage am dienstag durch eine ortsbefahrung  selbst beantwortet: schneematsch ab falkenstein, überall fließt massig wasser den berg runter, tiefe pfützen auf allen wegen. weiter oben dann sulzschnee auf matsch, fuchstanz hatte so gegen 21.30 uhr 1°C. teilweise waren ab fuchstnaz noch > 10cm schneematsch auf den wegen. war insgesamt eine schöne, nasskalte schlammschlacht und zum dank gabs eine (hoffentlich bald vorübergehende) grippe obendrauf.


----------



## Angsthase 62 (10. April 2008)

@ all

mit Schwimmflossen aufm Feldi machts bestimmt Spaß    

Gruß vom Angsthasen 62


----------



## Deleted 61489 (10. April 2008)

Heute: Schneereste auf dem Weg bei ca. 690 m (unterhalb vom Fuchstanz) bei ca. 3° Plus. Weiter unten kein Schnee mehr. Wie oben beschrieben: überall fließt viel Wasser den Berg runter ... Wege sehr nass, tiefe Pfützen + Schlamm.


----------



## fUEL (10. April 2008)

Alle Trails im Bereich Saalburg, Herzberg bis kurz vor Sandplacken sind mit großem Spaß befahrbar. Marmorstein, Steinchenweg Telegrafenschneise usw alles top, Ab Sandplacken wird es sehr naß, da der soeben getaute Schnee sozusagen steht. 

Im unteren Bereich ist nur auf dem Limestrail am Felsen zwischen Roßkopf und dem -Buchenzickzack Schwimmen angesagt.
War sogar trocken von oben heute. supi


----------



## Marko S (13. April 2008)

> Alle Trails im Bereich Saalburg, Herzberg bis kurz vor Sandplacken sind mit großem Spaß befahrbar. Marmorstein, Steinchenweg Telegrafenschneise usw alles top, Ab Sandplacken wird es sehr naß, da der soeben getaute Schnee sozusagen steht.



So ähnlich war das heute auch.
Die Trails waren vielleicht nicht mehr so trocken wie bei dir, ab dem Sandplacken Richtung Feldberg wurde es immer nasser und als es dann noch geregnet hat wurde es richtig nass/schlammig.


----------



## Everstyle (12. Mai 2008)

Servus,

nach drei Touren in den letzten Tagen im Taunus, kann ich umfangreich und fundiert berichten, dass alle WABs, Trails und sonstige Abkürzungen sehr gut fahrbar sind. 

Das Einzige worauf geachtet werden muss, sind freilaufende Hunde und Fussgänger sowie herausstehende Steine, die gerne für Schlauchdurschläge sorgen (zwei Platten). 

Adios

Everstyle


----------



## DaBot (12. Mai 2008)

Mir ist in den letzten Tagen vermehrt aufgefallen, dass Äste und Steine auf Trails gelegt wurden. Das ein oder andere Mal wars kritisch... Find ich ein Unding...


----------



## Everstyle (12. Mai 2008)

DaBot schrieb:


> Mir ist in den letzten Tagen vermehrt aufgefallen, dass Äste und Steine auf Trails gelegt wurden. Das ein oder andere Mal wars kritisch... Find ich ein Unding...



p. s. das stimmt und empfinde es ebenfalls als einen absoluten Quatsch. 

Anderseits, und eins Vorweg, ich möchte keine generelle Diskussion beginnen, konnte ich am Samstag erst ein Mal eine Truppe von Bikern am Fuchstanz erleben, wie sie den Fuchstanztrail mit vollem Karacho runterheizte, um dann "voll cool" mitten auf dem Platz eine Vollbremsung hinzulegen, damit ordentlich alle Besucher aufmerksam gemacht werden, Staubwolke inklusive. Muss man sich dann noch wundern? Wie wärs mit: give respect --> get respect! Nur so mal am Rande.


----------



## Adrenalino (30. Mai 2008)

Es wäre ma wieda Zeit für ein Update! haben die Unwetter der vergangenen Tage Schäden verursacht bzw. wie siehts auf den Trails mit Bäumen u.ä aus? Oder sind die Gewitter am Taunus vorbei gezogen?

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (30. Mai 2008)

war heute mittag oben. minimale feuchte an einigen stellen im wald. ansonsten alles trocken wie in den letzten wochen ...

könnte aber gut sein, dass sich das grade im moment ändert 

die trails mit bäumen (feldbergschneise) hab ich gemieden ...


----------



## Hornisborn (30. Mai 2008)

Seit kurzem regnet es be mir und hat auch etwas geblitzt, aber ansonsten gabe es bisher nur gutes Wetter.


----------



## Adrenalino (31. Mai 2008)

Falls jemand heute im laufe des Tages oben war kann er/sie ja mal heute abend ein kurzes Update geben. Möchte morgen früh fahren, hab aber keinen Bock auf Schlammschlacht bzw. ständiges Bikedrüberheben über irgend welches vom Unwetter umgesäbeltes Totholz....


----------



## Milass (31. Mai 2008)

hab heut morgen aufn feldberg vorbelastung gemacht. alles zu fahren gewesen, bissl feucht.


----------



## Chris360 (31. Mai 2008)

Bin mitm Auto Hohemark-Feldberg gefahren und das sah vor zwei Stunden nicht sehr gemütlich aus. Heftiger Regen und Gewitter, zurzeit hat der Regen aufgehört.
Hab mir mal schnell vorhin ein paar Wege angeschaut, ich würde sie zurzeit nur ungern fahren wollen.


----------



## Chris360 (8. Juni 2008)

Wie hats heute ausgeschaut im Taunus? Würde sehr gerne nächste Woche mal wieder fahren, am liebsten Mittwoch (da es ab Donnerstag wieder regnen soll).


----------



## Speedskater (8. Juni 2008)

@Chris360, ich bin am Dienstag, auf dem Weg von der Arbeit nach Hause, über den Feldberg gefahren. Da waren die Wege die ich gefahren bin ok. 
Dienstag oder Mittwoch werde ich auch wieder hoch radeln.
Ich starte um ca. 15:30 Uhr am Westbahnhof. Kommst Du mit?


----------



## wissefux (8. Juni 2008)

teilweise wetterbedingt etwas matschig und noch nass. aber im grunde alles gut zu fahren ...


----------



## --bikerider-- (8. Juni 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> teilweise wetterbedingt etwas matschig und noch nass. aber im grunde alles gut zu fahren ...



naja im grunde war der rote kreuz trail ziemlich feucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (8. Juni 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> naja im grunde war der rote kreuz trail ziemlich feucht



wenn ihr den auch direkt nach nem fetten schauer fahrt ...  

eigentlich trocknet das ganze derzeit noch recht schnell wieder ab  ...


----------



## DaBot (8. Juni 2008)

Und dass mal wieder im Bereich oberhalb Kronbergs massiv Holz auf die Wege gelegt wird...


----------



## Chris360 (22. Juni 2008)

Wie schauts zurzeit im Taunus aus?

Ich möchte morgen ein wenig fahren, Feldberg, Fuchstanz etc.


----------



## wissefux (22. Juni 2008)

nur zu, mir ist gestern nix negatives aufgefallen. trails wunderbar zu fahren, allerdings war ich nicht im stöckchenlegerbereich unterwegs ...


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. Juli 2008)

so... was soll man da noch sagen....
wetter geil und trails geil


----------



## Everstyle (4. Juli 2008)

Übrigens am Alden am Nordhang gibt es sehr leckere "bio" Blaubeeren! Allerdings solltet ihr sowas wie extra Handschuhe zum pflücken bzw. Erfrischungstücher für die Hände mitnehmen, da die blaue Farbe sehr hartnäckig ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (4. Juli 2008)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Übrigens am Alden am Nordhang gibt es sehr leckere "bio" Blaubeeren! Allerdings solltet ihr sowas wie extra Handschuhe zum pflücken bzw. Erfrischungstücher für die Hände mitnehmen, da die blaue Farbe sehr hartnäckig ist.


 

Der Fuchsbrandbandwurm ist noch hartnäckiger und nicht zu erkennen an blauen Fingern.

Pflücken - mitnehmen - waschen und dann erst essen, ansonsten droht Ungemach.


----------



## Dr. Faust (5. Juli 2008)

fUEL schrieb:


> Der Fuchsbrandbandwurm ist noch hartnäckiger und nicht zu erkennen an blauen Fingern.
> 
> Pflücken - mitnehmen - waschen und dann erst essen, ansonsten droht Ungemach.



Wenn schon klug*******n dann richtig.
Das Tierchen heißt Fuchsbandwurm und waschen allein bringt da nichts.


----------



## Everstyle (6. Juli 2008)

Ihr könnt ja einem aber auch alles madig machen...

Nee, im Ernst, vielen Dank für den Hinweis. Wir haben die Blaubeeren nur gesammelt, bis auf ein paar wenige. Jetzt macht meine Freundin Blaubeerenmarmelade daraus. Da sollten dann die 80°C drin sein, damit auch jegliches Ungeziefer weg ist.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juli 2008)

Klick!, insb. Kapitel 6: Vorbeugung

Beeren direkt *aus Bodennähe* würde ich trotzdem nicht verzehren, ansonsten Guten Appetit!


----------



## fUEL (6. Juli 2008)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Wenn schon klug*******n dann richtig.
> Das Tierchen heißt Fuchsbandwurm und waschen allein bringt da nichts.


 lass den kram für die vögel hängen


----------



## Adrenalino (26. Juli 2008)

Gabs im Taunus Gewitter? Wenn ja wie heftig? Alles abgesoffen oder hat das Gewitter die wichtigsten Berge ( Altkönig, Feldi,Pferdskopf ) nur gestreift?


----------



## wissefux (26. Juli 2008)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Gabs im Taunus Gewitter? Wenn ja wie heftig? Alles abgesoffen oder hat das Gewitter die wichtigsten Berge ( Altkönig, Feldi,Pferdskopf ) nur gestreift?



kelkheim wurde nur kurz gestreift. regenfälle hier vernachlässigbar.
der liederbach ist aber deutlich voller geworden, was auf größere regenmengen in den bergen schließen lässt ...
im radio war von 3 cm großen hagelkörnern nördlich von ffm die rede ...

in der nacht soll es aber noch weitere regenfälle geben ...


----------



## Chris360 (31. Juli 2008)

Wie sieht es zurzeit im Taunus aus nach den Regenfällen und Gewittern gestern Abend hier im Main-Taunus-Kreis?
Ich werde mal schauen, ich werde jetzt auf jeden Fall eine Runde im Taunus fahren, ca. 4h.
Fuchstanz, Großer Feldberg, Altkönig.



Chris


----------



## BigTobi (31. Juli 2008)

Dan sach doch mal bitte wie es so is. Plane am Samstag auch ne größere Tour mit Arbeitskollegen. Aber eher die lockere-leichte Tour mit dem einen oder anderen Trail. Sind alle nicht so die Trailheizer.

Tobi


----------



## Adrenalino (13. September 2008)

*nachobenschieb*

War heut jemand oben? Was hat der Regen angerichtet? Es war ja bis Donnerstag nacht trocken, daher sollten die Trails nicht allzu matschig sein - oder? Außerdem solls ja heut und morgen ebenfalls trocken bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moi (13. September 2008)

Grützi,
also komme gerade vom Feldberg. Bin den Trail, der an der Weilquelle entlang geht hoch- und runtergefahren (X-Trail wird er von manchen genannt). Der Trail war an manchen Stellen noch richtig nass und rutschig. Sonderlich stark ausgewaschen kam mir der Trail nicht vor.
Wetter war okay. Es wird nunmal kälter. War nur extrem windig, aber dank Jacke und langer Hose kein Problem.
Cheers


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. September 2008)

war heute oben...
is eig alles trocken  ;D


----------



## martin.l (21. September 2008)

wie siehts denn heute aus? wie war das wetter in den letzten tagen? war das letzte mal am mittwoch da, da waren die trails eigentlich alle schön trocken.
wollte heute eigentlich ne kleine runde fahren (hohemark -> feldberg -> fuchstanz-> hohemark), bin aber stark am überlegen, ob es sich überhaupt lohnt herzukommen bei dem wetter. hab über ne stunde anfahrt mim zug/ubahn.


----------



## wissefux (30. Oktober 2008)

schnee auf dem feldberg, zeit den thread wieder nach vorne zu bringen


----------



## Hopi (30. Oktober 2008)

Bohhh da muss man aber den ganzen Schnee vom Fledi nehmen, für einen kleinen Schneemann


----------



## Adrenalino (30. Oktober 2008)

Wird mit ab morgen steigenden Temperaturen zum Glück recht schnell der Vergangenheit angehören!

WINTER SUCKS!
SCHEI§§ENDREGGSWINTER!
SCHNEE&KÄLTE GO HOME!

  :kotz:

Ich zähl jetzt schon die Tage bis ins Frühjahr......die ätzentste Zeit des Jahres hat begonnen!


----------



## Speedskater (30. Oktober 2008)

@Adrenalino, der Winter hat auch seine positiven Seiten. 

Weihnachtsmärkte, Glühwein, Schlittschuhlaufen (Eisschnelllauf), Rotwein vor dem flackernden Kamin-Ofen trinken, unser Kater ist öfter zuhause, ich habe mehr Zeit, um mit meinen kleinen Chinesinnen zu spielen.
und bei Schnee auf den Feldberg fahren hat auch seinen Reiz.
Aber ich freue mich, wenn es im Frühling wieder wärmer wird.


----------



## Hopi (30. Oktober 2008)

Genau, jammer hier mal nicht so rum Adrenalino. Schnee am Feldi ist geil, DH wird endlich mal wieder lustig. 

Und Winter hat schon was, Eishockey  Snowboarding  Standheizung


----------



## Adrenalino (30. Oktober 2008)

Ja ja ihr Mitteleuropäer, versucht nur, mir den Winter schmackhaft zu machen : ES WIRD EUCH NICHT GELINGEN!!!!  

Weihnachtsmärkte sind zu voll, Glühwein ( wer trinkt denn diese Plörre?? ) schmeckt net, Schlittschuh und DH fahr ich net, Schnee kann ich net leiden, Kälte schonma gar net - meine Eltern haben mich definitiv ins falsche Land hinein geboren 

Rotwein vorm Kamin allerdings hat was 

Naja, trotz allem freu ich mich auf die gemeinsamen Touren im Winter, gelle Speedskater?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ted77 (30. Oktober 2008)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Weihnachtsmärkte sind zu voll, Glühwein ( wer trinkt denn diese Plörre?? ) schmeckt net, Schlittschuh und DH fahr ich net, Schnee kann ich net leiden, Kälte schonma gar net - meine Eltern haben mich definitiv ins falsche Land hinein geboren
> 
> Rotwein vorm Kamin allerdings hat was





bis auf die Sache mit dem DH stimm ich dir zu... 

..aber mit Rotwein vorm Kamin wirds bei mir nix..

 bin eher so der " Becks vor der Zentralheizung" - Typ


----------



## benne1989 (30. Oktober 2008)

Ted77 schrieb:


> bin eher so der " Becks vor der Zentralheizung" - Typ



Sauber


----------



## Lucafabian (22. November 2008)

wie siehts denn im moment oben auf dem feldberg aus...?


----------



## wissefux (22. November 2008)

dunkel


----------



## ewoq (22. November 2008)

war heute dort, ordentlich schnee...


----------



## wissefux (23. November 2008)

und ordentlich windbruch 

z.b. an der weilquelle beginnend nach oben und ganz oben im x-trail. die rodelpiste zum windeck runter hats auch in der mitte erwischt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torpedo64 (23. November 2008)

Ganz schön glatt da oben, die Trails sind zum Teil vereist...und der Wind hat auch seine Spuren hinterlassen...


----------



## Lucafabian (23. November 2008)

auf den trails wars nicht glatt...weiter unten aber ziemlich fango


----------



## andy1 (24. November 2008)

war fürs rodeln und radeln gut.
Griffig genug für die Reifen und leider auch schlüpfrig genug für vielfach benutzten Schlitten.
Ich habe nur wenige andere unerschrockene Radlerkollegen gesehen.

Bis obenhin zu kommen war trotz wenig Training kein  Problem - hatte hinten mal einen neuen Panaracer Smoke aufgezogen - der alte war schon ziemlich runter, daher liefs bergan ganz gut.

Nur auf die Kinnas musste man aufpassen dass so einer einem nicht ins Vorderrad fährt.

Leider war auch oben mächtig Betrieb so dass ich da oben an dem kleinen Kiosk nicht mal eine eine Plastikbechersuppe zu mir nehmen konnte.
Wäre bei 10 bis 15 Meter langer Schlange voll Schlittenziehender Eltern reine Zeitverschwendung gewesen.

Immerhin eine Gute Übung für den Nightrider


----------



## Torpedo64 (24. November 2008)

Mit meinem Nobby kam ich recht oft ins Rutschen. Muss wohl mal die Winterreifen montieren...


----------



## trekracer (28. November 2008)

Wer hatte einen freien Tag diese Woche?
Wie schauts aus da oben?
Matschig? Ab wo liegt noch Schnee?
Eis wirds ja eher nicht geben - oder?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (28. November 2008)

Hast du mal auf die Feldberg-Webcam geschaut? Alles weiß!!!!!!!!! War zwar nicht oben, aber aufgrund der frostigen Tagestemperaturen und der doch schon recht ordentlichen Schneemenge letztes Wochenende und Anfang der Woche wird uns der Schnee sicher noch ´ne ganze Weile erhalten bleiben! Eis auf den meist genutzen Wegeabschnitten dürfte meiner Einschätzung nach auch reichlich vorhanden sein!


----------



## Torpedo64 (28. November 2008)

Oben sind die Verhältnisse noch ganz gut, aber es gibt viele glatte Stellen. Zumindest sind Spikes vorne schon angebracht. Bin letzte Nacht allerdings ohne gefahren und hatte eine ganz schöne Rutschpartie...


----------



## trekracer (29. November 2008)

Oh, dann hab ich die Wetterlage wohl unterschätzt.
Das kommt davon, wenn man immer nur mit dem RR durch die Wetterau rollt.
Werde dann wohl endlich mal wieder die Spikes anziehen können.

Wie siehts denn ab Hohemark aus? Matschig? Schnee? Trocken?


----------



## Heimatloser (30. November 2008)

Hi,

So, kurzer Bericht. Wir waren heute zu zweit oben. Hohemark war heute morgen alles recht gefroren. Taute aber im Laufe des Tages recht heftig und am Nachmittag war es extrem matschig. Am Fuchstanz liegt schon gut Schnee und es hat dann auch nochmal geschneit. Hatten beide Spikes drauf und ich denke die waren auch angebracht sofern man sich auch mal auf Waldautobahnen bewegt weils da extrem eisig war, schön fest getrampelt. Feldberg ist richtig verschneit, leider auch extrem neblig und windig. Das letzte Stück vom kleinen Feldberg zum gr. Feldberg ist umfunktioniert zur Rodelbahn, da war es aufwärts schon recht heftig weil teilweise im Schnee eingesunken, ging aber. Außer dass man dort wirklich Slalom fahren musste. Abwärts war genau die Strecke aber genial. Alles in allem war es klasse, haben 50km und 1050 HM gemacht.

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## karsten13 (30. November 2008)

Heimatloser schrieb:


> Feldberg ist richtig verschneit, leider auch extrem neblig und windig.



da warst Du wohl zu früh oben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heimatloser (1. Dezember 2008)

Stimmt. Den Turm konnte man so gegen 12 nur erahnen.


----------



## Everstyle (1. Dezember 2008)

Also mein Kumpel und ich sind gestern ebenfalls unterwegs gewesen und wir sind beide ohne Spikes gefahren.

Ich gestehe, dass es stellenweise sehr vereist und rutschig war und mein Hinterrad einige Male leicht durchgedreht hat aber insgesamt war alles fahrbar. Deshalb, solange man sich von WABs fern hält bzw. diese nicht unbedingt nach unten nutzt, dann braucht man auch keine Spikes. Ich hatte einfach einen frischen Albert drauf, mein Kollege einen NN. 

Wir sind von HM zum AK, dann Fu und Feldb. Von oben ging es dann über Weilquelle, Fu-Trail, Fu und dann weiterhin zum "HomeTrail" (das ist eine Wege/Trail Zusamemnstellung, die ich von einen alten Hasen aus dem Taunus übernommen habe und seit dem immer "nach Hause" fahre). Insgesamt 23Km und 800Hm. 

An alle, die sich fragen, ob es sich lohnt hoch zu fahren, ja es lohnt sich!!! (siehe auch Fotos von Karsten13)

Gruß

Everstyle

p. s. oben am Feldberg sprach eine Frau meine Kumpel an "jetzt sagen Sie mal ehrlich, das macht doch nicht wirklich Spaß hier oben mit dem Fahrrad, oder?"


----------



## prodigy (6. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
wollte heute oder morgen von Hohemark auf den Feldi fahren. Letztes WE war das super genial, hat jemand eine Empfehlung, ob es bei der momentanen Wetterlage möglich ist?


Danke, Uli


----------



## ghostbikersback (7. Dezember 2008)

Momentan ist oberhalb von 600-700m (je nach Hanglage) alles dicht. Da der Schnee nass und weich ist, kommt man kaum voran. Unterhalb der Schneegrenze ist es deutlich angenehmer zu fahren, allerdings extrem nass. Wer hat sollte ein Schutzblech montieren...


----------



## Nachor (8. Dezember 2008)

ghostbikersback schrieb:


> Momentan ist oberhalb von 600-700m (je nach Hanglage) alles dicht. Da der Schnee nass und weich ist, kommt man kaum voran. Unterhalb der Schneegrenze ist es deutlich angenehmer zu fahren, allerdings extrem nass. Wer hat sollte ein Schutzblech montieren...



Von der Saalburg her kommt man nicht ganz zum Sandplacken . Ab der Loipe ist der Schnee zu weich zum fahren. Ab Sandplacken kann man es dann auf der Strasse angehen oder aber auch im Wald wo es vereinzelt fahrbar ist.

gestern gabs aber auch sonnige Momente am Roßkopf!!


----------



## --bikerider-- (27. Dezember 2008)

hey ho..
war mal wieder jemand oben und kann sagen wie es schlitten und bike technisch aussieht ?


----------



## karsten13 (27. Dezember 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> war mal wieder jemand oben und kann sagen wie es schlitten und bike technisch aussieht ?



war am 24. oben, dürfte sich seitdem aber wenig geändert haben.
Zum Schlitten fahren liegt zu wenig Schnee, Biken ohne Spikes ist auch net so doll, ab etwa 700 hm sind die Wege völlig vereist ...


----------



## saharadesertfox (27. Dezember 2008)

Wir sind heute maximiale Höhe Falkenstein unterwegs gewesen. Trails sind alle trocken und festgefroren. Das war/ist Trailspaß wie im Sommer.


----------



## Speedskater (28. Dezember 2008)

So, ich habe mich gerade in der Badewanne wieder aufgetaut.

Die Wege sind oberhalb 700 m stellenweise vereist, aber sonst gut fahrbar und die Fussgänger nerven.

Beweisfoddo von der Webcam. 





(Wenn man Mobil-Phone dabei hat, kann man jemand anrufen der es runterläd und mailt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (28. Dezember 2008)

Speedskater schrieb:


> So, ich habe mich gerade in der Badewanne wieder aufgetaut.
> 
> Die Wege sind oberhalb 700 m stellenweise vereist, aber sonst gut fahrbar und die Fussgänger nerven.
> 
> ...



wenn man sonst keine hobby's hat kann man das tatsächlich 


 sry, der kam grad so


----------



## saharadesertfox (28. Dezember 2008)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Beweisfoddo von der Webcam.



Wer steht da im Vordergrund und telefoniert?

War zwischen Oberreifenberg und Schmitten unterwegs. Alles super trocken und festgefroren weil -4,5°c.


----------



## Speedskater (28. Dezember 2008)

Ähh, ja da habe ich gerade angerufen, "lad doch mal das Beweisfoddo runter"


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. Dezember 2008)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Wer steht da im Vordergrund und telefoniert?
> 
> War zwischen Oberreifenberg und Schmitten unterwegs. Alles super trocken und festgefroren weil -4,5°c.



wenn das so ist werd ich wohl auch nochmal hochfahren


----------



## sipaq (31. Dezember 2008)

War heute nur mal bis zum Fuchstanz oben. Ab 650m sind schon einige Eisplatten, die man aber noch umfahren kann, aber kurz hinter dem Fuchstanz in Richtung Feldi ist dann alles vereist.

Macht aber auch nix, denn das Wetter war perfekt heute und ob ich es bis zum Feldi geschafft hätte, lasse ich mal offen. Ich habe deutlich gemerkt, dass ich jetzt knapp drei Monate nicht mehr auf dem Bike war. 4 Pausen, nur um hoch zum Fuchstanz zu kommen, hab ich zuletzt letztes Jahr Anfang Juni gebraucht, als ich zum ersten Mal richtig mit biken im Taunus angefangen habe


----------



## BigTobi (31. Dezember 2008)

War heute zu ner spontanen Runde unterwegs.
Das letzte Stück von Richtung Sandplacken hoch zum Feldberg ist nur mit Spikes befahrbar. Wir haben dann ab dem Parkplatz dann die Strasse benutzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trekracer (1. Januar 2009)

Ich war gestern 2,5h rund um den Gipfel unterwegs. Immer wieder rauf und runter.
Es gibt wohl nur wenig Sachen aufm Rad, die mehr Spass machen, als mit Spikes über vereiste Rodelbahnen zu blasen. 

Ohne Spikes machts oberhalb ca. 600 Meter keinen Sinn. Und alles komplett trocken, bis runter. Macht Spass.


----------



## nechai (4. Januar 2009)

Eis ist immer noch reichlich ab ca. 680m vorhanden, die Kreuzung am Fuchstanz ist komplett mit Eis belegt und der Weg zum Feldberg dann ab der ersten Kurve bis zur Strasse. Nach dem Steilstück wird der Weg zwar nochmal griffig, oben kommt aber wieder Eis durch. Das letzte Stück ab Strasse ist zwischendurch mal eis- und schneefrei, nach dem Windbruch setzt sich aber wieder das Eis durch. Oben ist es etwas griffiger, aber immer noch Eis dazwischen. 

Ist insgesamt keine schöne Eisfläche zum Fahren, rechts und links Autospurrillen, immer wieder kleine Löcher und das Hinterrad bricht gerne mal nach links oder rechts aus, wenn die Eisfläche zu den Spurrillen abfällt.

Hat leider so gut wie keinen frischen Schnee heute gegeben, der ist weiter nördlich durchgezogen.

Talwärts bin ich vom Fuchstanz Richtung Dreikönig und dann runter zur Hohemark. Nach der Steigung zum Dreikönig ist der restliche Weg so gut wie eisfrei und trocken. Auf der Hälfte kommt ein kurzen Stück, wo Wasser den Weg runterglaufen ist. Der Weg hoch von Falkenstein ist auch eisfrei und trocken, nur an der letzten Steigung vor dem Fuchstanz hat sich das Eis gehalten.

P.S. Bereifung war Conti Nordic Spike 42-622-240, wenig Luftdruck, quasi Plattfuss bergauf


----------



## Torpedo64 (4. Januar 2009)

Den Altkönig kenne ich ja, aber wo ist der Dreikönig


----------



## saharadesertfox (7. Januar 2009)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Den Altkönig kenne ich ja, aber wo ist der Dreikönig



Es Weihnachtete doch sehr. Vielleicht hat das mit der Jahreszeit zu tun und dem Besuch der drei Könige aus dem Morgenland.

Heute abend war ich bei -12°C läuferisch zwischen Sandplacken und Oberreifenberg unterwegs. Mit dem MTB wäre ich bei der nächsten Abfahrt als Eisklumpen gegen die nächste Fichte geprallt. Dennoch, es war herrlich! Trocken, eine dünne pulverige Schneeschicht überzog die Wege und Trails, der Vollmond sorgt für viel Helligkeit und kein Eis zum Ausrutschen. Die nächsten Tage sollen moderater werden, aber immer noch im Minusbereich. Also gut gekleidet auf die MTB und den Schneespaß genießen!


----------



## Chris360 (9. Januar 2009)

Moin,

wie weit ist es denn heute fahrbar? Ich wollte nachher eine klein Runde fahren mit 2,4" Fat Albert und einem Centurion Numinis? Ist es bis zum Fuchstanz (über Falkenstein die Wege) fahrbar? Oder doch besser über Hohemark (Emminghaushütte) ?

Chris


----------



## sipaq (9. Januar 2009)

Müsste beides gehen, jedenfalls war das an Silvester bzw. am 2.1. noch so als ich da langgefahren bin. Seitdem ist es ja auch nur kalt gewesen und hat einen Tag ein bißchen geschneit, insofern wird sich da nicht viel getan haben.

Oberhalb des Fuchstanz ist es aber massiv vereist.


----------



## nechai (10. Januar 2009)

Chris360 schrieb:


> Ist es bis zum Fuchstanz (über Falkenstein die Wege) fahrbar?


 Bei letzten 100m zum Fuchstanz ist unter dem Schnee in der Mitte 5-10cm Eis, aber war gestern abend griffig. Im ersten Stück Falkenstein-Fuchstanz liegt so wenig Schnee, dass man da nicht vernüftig rodeln kann, erst nach dem Steilstück im flachen Bereich liegt mehr Schnee. 



> Oder doch besser über Hohemark (Emminghaushütte) ?


Fuchstanz-Große Kurve (hab ich irgendwo mal Lange Kurve gelesen?) liegt nur gut Schnee, keine Steine, ab Große Kurve-Hohemark weniger Schnee, viele Steine, ruppig.

Fuchstanz-Feldberg ist auch griffig, allerdings schauen da immer mal wieder große Eisplatten raus, besonders unterm Feldberg ziemlich grosse Eisplatten. Da sollte man nur da runterfahren, wo man auch raufgefahren ist, kurze Eisplatten sind fair, 3m eine Überraschung im Dunkeln.

Inversionswetterlage hat sich gestern abend schon angedeutet, das Eis hat bisweilen schön geknackt.
Dank Vollmond kann man fast ohne Licht rauffahren.

Sind gerade Feldberg Webcam -0.6 und Frankfurt-Höchst (hr) -3


----------



## BOSTAD (18. Januar 2009)

Hi

War heute mal oben (Fuchstanz) mit meinem kleinen Welpen. (Trails von unten nach oben ablaufen, um zu gucken, wo sie anfangen ) Leider ist die Kleine noch zu jung fürs Biken, aber zum laufen hat es gereicht. So langsam ist es da oben nur noch matschig. 
Der Schnee schmilzt und die Freunde aufm Fahrrad sahen doch sehr mitgenommen aus.

Trotzdem freue ich mich auf die nächste Tour.


----------



## saharadesertfox (21. Januar 2009)

So idylisch war es mal auf dem Fuchstanz um 1889. Auf die Wetterlage im Frühling freue ich mich jetzt schon:

Der Sage nach sollten hier immer am 1. Mai die Fuchse im Mondschein tanzen.

"Alljährlich am ersten des Meien,
wenn neu die Natur ist erwacht,
wenn alle Menschen sich freuen,
der herrlichen Frühlingspracht..."

Entdeckt: http://www.taunus-karten.de/


----------



## Andreas (22. Januar 2009)

Ich hab sogar schon zweimal bei einer Feierabendrunde Füchse am Fuchstanz gesehen. Die stolzierten quer über den Platz. Getanzt haben sie aber nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prodigy (22. Januar 2009)

war heute von 15:15 - 17:45 Uhr von Hohemark über den Fuchtanz zum Feldi hoch und wieder zurück, vorwiegend WAB mit ein paar Trailverlängerungen.

Die WABs sind ab dieser Holzbrücke über den Urselbach komplett vereist, die Eisschicht ist so 1-2 cm dick und recht eben, also keine Spurrillen o.ä., lässt sich super fahren, allerdings nur mit Spikes. Ab Höhe Weise Mauer kommt dann noch verharschter Schnee dazu, wenn man da von der festgefahrenen, vereisten Spur abkommt, wird der Rollwiederstand heftigst.
Fuchstanz - Feldi ließ sich prima fahren, 3-4 cm komprimierter Schnee mit Eis darunter.

Am Feldberg im Bereich der Rodelbahnen war sehr viel Eis, teilweise uneben, mit vorsicht zu fahren. Keine gute Idee ist anhalten und absteigen, liegt man recht schnell auf dem Allerwertesten.
WAB runter hat irre Spaß gemacht, unglaublich was die Reifen (Schwalbe Ice Spiker Pro) für eine Taktion und Seitenhalt geben


----------



## wartool (22. Januar 2009)

roger that...

bei mir eben gleiche Erlebnisse.. jedoch über Saalburg, Sandplacken hoch... bereits vor der Saalburg geht kaum was ohne Spikes.. Die abfahrt im Dunklen war soooo geil... :-D


----------



## --bikerider-- (27. Januar 2009)

wie schauts?


----------



## karsten13 (27. Januar 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> wie schauts?



unverändert ...

... unten schlammig, oben Eis und/oder verharschter Schnee.


----------



## feldberg_biker (30. Januar 2009)

Ich war heute Abend am Sandplacken, bis zum Sandplacken lässt sich es Fahren, der Schnee ist ziemlich hart und knirscht schön unter den Rädern. 

Den Feldberg habe ich mir mangels Beleuchtung nicht gegeben.

Viele Grüße
Frank


----------



## prodigy (31. Januar 2009)

war heute von 10:30 - 13:30 Uhr von Hohemark aus im Bereich Altkönig, Fuchstanz, Feldberg unterwegs.
Nach wie vor alle WABs total vereist, im Feldberg Bereich auf der Rodelstrecke Richtung Windeck etwas Pulverschnee (so 2-3cm) auf Eis, lässt sich sehr gut und sicher fahren - konnten jeden Rodler überholen 

Trails waren heute nicht so gut fahrbar. Der X-Trail vom Altkönig runter Richtung Victoria-Tempel hatten wir heute nach kurzer Zeit verlassen, war nicht so wirklich gut zu kontrollieren, da der Weg, bzw. das Geröll dort total vereist war.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (2. Februar 2009)

jo, spikes sind nach wie vor zu empfehlen.


----------



## saharadesertfox (2. Februar 2009)

Hi Leute,

ein wenig off-topic. So sah es 1852 auf dem Feldberg aus. Die Schöne (Grass)-hütte ist wegen Schnee 1852 eingestürzt.


----------



## nechai (2. Februar 2009)

Sonntag vormittags gabs 1-2 Zentimeter Neuschnee zwischen Fuchstanz und Feldberg. Die Eisplatten sind fast unter den Schnee wieder verschwunden. Zwischen Falkenstein und Fuchstanz wäre ich nicht überrascht gewesen, wenn ich einem Viererbob hätte ausweichen müssen. Fuchstanz zur Hohemark ist im oberen Teil noch relativ griffig. Im Flachen am Bach kann mal wahlweise Eisstockschiessen oder Schlittschuhlaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (7. Februar 2009)

war heute jemand oben?

Wie schauts? sind noch Spikes nötig?


----------



## prodigy (8. Februar 2009)

war heute nur bis zum Fuchstanz gekommen, WABs sind nach wie vor vereist und machen nur mit Spikes Sinn, leider kein Neuschnee bis zu dieser Höhe.
Trails, z.B Viktoriatempeltrail sind eisfrei, aber jetzt leider im unteren Bereich ziemlich matschig.


----------



## wissefux (11. Februar 2009)

lawine am feldberg 
schwarzwald


----------



## nikolauzi (12. Februar 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> lawine am feldberg
> schwarzwald



Ein Glück haben wir hier nur Eis, davon aber genug

Der Nikolauzi


----------



## Chris360 (13. Februar 2009)

Ujo, jemand aus Niehö


----------



## fuzzball (13. Februar 2009)

war/ist heute jemand oben?

Wie schaut aus? sind noch Spikes nötig? oder eine Schneeschaufel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Februar 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> war/ist heute jemand oben?
> 
> Wie schaut aus? sind noch Spikes nötig? oder eine Schneeschaufel?



hi
war heute mim auto oben...
also schneeschaufel wäre besser 
spikes sind nur stelleweise nötig
ich denke dass man zu 80% auch ohne spikes fahren kann


----------



## fuzzball (13. Februar 2009)

super danke


----------



## prodigy (15. Februar 2009)

war das heute genial!

Start 09:15 Uhr ab Hohemark über den unteren Maasbornweg (10-15 cm Schnee, "Singletrail" in der Autospur) ging super zu fahren bis zur Rampe die zum Albrechtsweg hochführt. Da war der Schnee zu zerfurcht = null Traktion. Zum Fuchtstanz dann wieder optimale Bedingungen, griffiger, komprimierter Schnee, hätte man auch gut ohne Spikes fahren können.
Vom Fuchstanz hoch zum Windeck auch noch gut zu fahren, allerdings recht viele Längsrillen von den Rodlern.

Runterfahren hat irre Spaß gemacht, wobei es ab 11 Uhr schon richtig voll geworden ist und man bis zum Fuchstanz eher Probleme hatte mit den beweglichen Hindernissen wie mit der Strecke.


----------



## wissefux (15. Februar 2009)

heute prima fahrbar, auch ohne spikes 

ab rettershof schnee, wenig vereiste abschnitte. über die wab´s fährt es sich am besten, da schön fest und griffig.
ab fuxtanz ist dann mit erhöhtem rodler-aufkommen zu rechnen


----------



## Hornisborn (15. Februar 2009)

Hier hinten kommt man nur schwer voran, da die Wege noch nicht so platt getrampelt sind wie im Vordertaunus.

Bin von der Saalburg zum Sandplacken auf dem obersten Weg unterwegs gewesen. Bis höhe Metzgerpfad ist das voran kommen nur sehr mühsam, ab da geht es wieder einwandfrei zu fahren.


----------



## Chris360 (21. Februar 2009)

Moin,

ich wollte heute mal wieder hoch mit einem Stumpjumper FSR Elite Testbike.

Ist das ohne Spikes möglich? Ist dort (Fuchstanz, Altkönig, Feldberg) eher mit Schnee oder mit Matsch zu rechnen?

Chris


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Februar 2009)

beeser mit spikes aber auf keinen fall mit nem fsr elite, das geht ganz sicher schief...


----------



## Chris360 (22. Februar 2009)

Also, ich war gestern mit nem Stumpi FSR Elite bis zum Fuchstanz gekommen. 
Bin aber vorsichtig gefahren, da es ein Testbike ist. 
Ohne Spikes war es in der Tat schwierig, da das Hinterrad andauernd durchgedreht hat. Falkenstein-Fuchstanz war ordentlich mit Schnee bedeckt.
Ich würde da keinem empfehlen, ohne Spikes und ohne ordentliches Fahrrad hoch zu fahren. Die Lust verging mir dann, ab Fuchstanz noch weiter zu fahren. Ich werde heute auf jeden Fall nochmal über die Hohemark Richtung Sandplacken und Fuchstanz fahren. Vielleicht ist diese Strecke freier.

Chris


----------



## sipaq (3. März 2009)

Wie siehts denn derzeit oben aus, vor allem nach jetzt inzwischen 4 warmen Tagen seit Samstag? Ich war am Sonntag im Taunus, allerdings nur bis ca. 450hm und da waren an ein paar Stellen noch ein paar allerletzte Schneereste. Wie siehts denn auf Höhe Fuchstanz, Sandplacken und Altkönig/Feldberg derzeit aus?


----------



## Roland1 (3. März 2009)

Durchgehend vereist auf auf dem Weg vom Sandplacken zum Feldberg und Schneematsch auf dem Feldberg. Ich war vorgestern oben. Sehr schwierig zu fahren aber mit kurzen Schiebepassagen möglich. Und ein ziemliches Gematsche weiter unten.
Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alter_ego (3. März 2009)

war heute oben. bzw bis zum sandplacken. kurz davor bei etwa 500hm ist es recht vereist. schmilzt zwar schon aber ist recht verdichtet. besonders warm war´s oben auch nicht. 4° unten an der hohemark waren es 10° wird wohl noch dauern. aber unterhalb war es gut zu fahren.

mein tip, odenwald  da war´s am sonntag richtig geil! alles trocken bis auf paar schlammlöcher.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (3. März 2009)

oder rheingau


----------



## feldberg_biker (3. März 2009)

Wieso Odenwald? 
Auf dem Melibocus soll am WE noch richtig Schnee gewesen sein.

Gruß
Frank, der am Sonntag auf dem Sandplacken war.


----------



## ghostbikersback (12. März 2009)

alter_ego schrieb:


> war heute oben. bzw bis zum sandplacken. kurz davor bei etwa 500hm ist es recht vereist. schmilzt zwar schon aber ist recht verdichtet. besonders warm war´s oben auch nicht. 4° unten an der hohemark waren es 10° wird wohl noch dauern. aber unterhalb war es gut zu fahren.



wie sieht es denn derzeit aus mit der schneegrenze? war jemand in den letzten tagen oben?


----------



## Hopi (12. März 2009)

sieh selbst


----------



## trickn0l0gy (12. März 2009)

ui, das sah letzten sonntag noch viel harmloser aus.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. März 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> sieh selbst



Passt!


----------



## Hopi (12. März 2009)

Dienstag kam es ganz gut runter  gestern Morgen war ich noch mal kurz oben, da war aber alles vereist.


----------



## scoryllo (14. März 2009)

Ich war gestern von Windeck über Fuchstanz bis Falkenstein. Bis Fuchstanz war es fast unbefahrbar. Schneematsch, aber richtig nass, und sehr anstrengend (und ich meine hier bergabfahren!). Ich würde ein zweites Mal bei solchen Bedingungen besser auf die Straße herabfahren... Ab ungefähr Fuchstanz war es dann aber OK.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOSTAD (14. März 2009)

Kann ich nur bestätigen, von Hohemark --> Fuchstanz wars ok. 500 m vorm Fuchstanz wars richtig bescheiden zu fahren. 5cm hoher Schnee / Eismatsch, der es zum Geduldspiel macht. Ständiges durchdrehen und wegrutschen.. Aber runter fand ichs supi-- Adrenalin pur... auf den Trials kommen auch manchmal unerwartete Eisplatten die sich mit Schlammlöchern abwechseln.. also nix für "Mädchen"


----------



## wissefux (14. März 2009)

heute am fuxstein und dann rüber zum tillmannsweg bis fuxtanz. soweit kein problem. ab fuxtanz aufwärts dürfte aber noch gut schnee und eis sein ...


----------



## --bikerider-- (19. März 2009)

wie schauts?


----------



## BOSTAD (19. März 2009)

Es schmilzt und schmilzt... ab Fuchstanz liegt noch a bissi Schnee auf der Waldautobahn. Aber auf jeden Fall besser als noch anfang der Woche..


----------



## Hornisborn (19. März 2009)

Kann man da wieder normal drüber fahren, oder gibt das teilweise noch so ein geeier?


----------



## BOSTAD (19. März 2009)

Denke mal spätesten am WE sollte man bis zum Fuchstanz ohne jeglich Probleme hochkommen. Also die Aussicht auf den Feldberg verrät, dass der Schnee auch am "Gipfel" schmilzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusflitzer (21. März 2009)

mal ne info von der anderen seite (über seelenberg).

bis rotes kreuz kein problem und nur ganz wenig (rest)schnee - einstieg roteskreuz auf hauptweg fahrbar, aber ständig wechsel zwischen altschnee und aufgerautem eis. ab windeck (hintenrum) nur noch teilweise fahrbar bis oben (alte skipiste geht aber).

runter ri. sandplacken ist spiegelglatt, entweder spikes oder strasse.

ich denke, bis die wege einigermaßen frei sind dauert es noch eine weile - friert ja nachts noch und ist bös festgetrampelt...:-(!

weitermachen
th!


----------



## BOSTAD (22. März 2009)

Samstag war es ein Traum, trotzdem ab Fuchstanz 2 cm dicke Eisbahn auf dem Weg + plötzlicher Temperaturabfall von 8 auf 0 Grad. Kommt wahrscheinlich durch das viele Eis.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (22. März 2009)

Heute war es unterhalb der Eisgrenze, welche auf der Südseite bei etwa 700-740 m liegt, wunderbar, darüber aber noch ziemlich unschön. Dadurch, daß es heute ziemlich kalt war, war das Eis leider ziemlich rutschig und hart und ließ sich mit normalen Reifen nur sehr vorischtig an den harschigen Stellen befahren. Dürfte je nach Temperatur der kommenden Woch(n) auch noch mindestens 1-2 Wochen so bleiben. Unterhalb 700 m waren die Trails heute aber in Best-Zustand und nur an wenigen Stellen schlammig.


----------



## sipaq (22. März 2009)

Ich war heute ebenfalls oben. Bis zum Fuchstanz ist der Schnee so gut wie weg. Nur auf dem Weg von der Weißen Mauer zum Fuchstanz sind an drei Stellen noch kleinere Eisplatten, über die man aber ganz gut fahren konnte.

Auf dem Rückweg wollte ich dann den Victoriatrail fahren, der aber noch recht stark verschneit/vereist ist. Da wirds dann wohl noch 1-2 Wochen dauern, bis da alles weggeschmolzen ist. Die Frage ist halt, ob der für DI/MI angesagte Niederschlag in den Höhen nochmal als Schnee niedergeht oder nicht.


----------



## Hornisborn (23. März 2009)

Denke schon. Bei mir zu mind. gibt es gerade ein heftigen Eisregen und ich wohne auf 430m


----------



## sipaq (24. März 2009)

Jo, wie ein Blick auf die Feldberg-Webcam zeigt, hat es oben wieder geschneit.


----------



## Chris360 (2. April 2009)

Wie schauts im Taunus aus? 
Auf dem Feldberg dürfte wohl nichts mehr liegen, wenn ich mir die aktuellen Temperaturen anschaue


----------



## Dreizack (2. April 2009)

ich fahre jetzt los aufn Feldi und Aldde
kann es Dir später erzählen


----------



## CubeAms125 (2. April 2009)

Ich bin vorhin oben gewesen. Bis auf ein paar Schneereste sieht es gut aus, der Rest müsste in den nächsten Tagen abtauen.
Bei dem schönen Wetter mal wieder ein malerischer Ausblick von oben. 

Hier mal ein paar Bilder:


----------



## prodigy (2. April 2009)

Schönes Bike, schöne Bilder!

wusste schon gar nicht mehr, wie der Feldberg schneefrei aussieht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heimatloser (2. April 2009)

Sieht gut aus. Freu mich schon auf Sonntag.


----------



## Dreizack (3. April 2009)

Tolles Wetter war vorhin noch bis nach 2000h.

Gute Nachricht: Alles fahrbahr auch ohne Spikes.

Schlechte Nachricht: Immer wieder mal Eisplatten ab über 650m, manchmal völlig unerwartet und in der Bremszone (so z.B. Feldi-Weilquelle Trail genau in der Mitte wo die WAB gekreuzt wird).

Tagsüber alles eigentlich kein Prob, nur Nachts muss man noch ein paar Tage höllisch aufpassen.

Wenn möglich im Uphill alle Touristen-WABs meiden, runterwärts ja sowieso 

PS: Vergessen, um den Altkönig ist alles nahezu alles frei, nur in der Rinne vom Aldde in Richtung Victoriatrail noch Eis, aber fahrbar.


----------



## BOSTAD (3. April 2009)

bis zum Fuchstanz alles Schneefrei, ab Fuchstanz vereinzelte Eisplatten, aber alles fahrbar und trocken.


----------



## judyclt (3. April 2009)

Trocken? Naja, ich hab mich noch ganz gut eingesaut. Außerdem sind die Eisplatten so wechselhaft. Mal steinhart, mal weicher Sulzschnee.


----------



## --bikerider-- (15. April 2009)

ich würd ja fast sagen....FRÜHSOMMER


----------



## Heimatloser (15. April 2009)

So isses. Grad zurück und ich glaube, es erübrigt sich jeder Kommentar bei dem Wetter das wir die letzten Tage hatten.


----------



## wissefux (24. April 2009)

und endlich gibts mal wieder die temperaturwerte zur webcam 

aktuell recht frisch da oben, aber das wird schon noch


----------



## sipaq (24. April 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> und endlich gibts mal wieder die temperaturwerte zur webcam


Super, danke für den Hinweis.

Alternativ kann man aber auch auf die Wetterdaten des HR zugreifen. Auf deren Website findet man immer auch aktuelle Temperaturdaten vom kleinen Feldberg (um 9 Uhr waren es nur 3°C - brrr).


----------



## wissefux (9. November 2009)

so leute, der erste schnee ist angekommen. zeit, den thread wieder zu aktivieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yousef (9. November 2009)

Warst du eben Oben?


----------



## cubebiker (9. November 2009)

Isses schon so weit? Ich war gesten mittag oben und da war es zwar eklig aber nicht mal richtig kalt!


----------



## tzwenenen (9. November 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/[URL=h...1/5/6/3/0/0/_/medium/Feldberg.jpg[/IMG][/URL]Tja, schon weiß da oben


----------



## wissefux (9. November 2009)

Yousef schrieb:


> Warst du eben Oben?



ja, via webcam  das schaff ich sogar mehrmals am tag


----------



## Yousef (9. November 2009)

Ich versuche es wenigstens 2 mal die Woche, ist bei euch noch nen Platz im WP Team frei?

LG


----------



## BOSTAD (9. November 2009)

Also ich war am Sa+ So oben und es war alles andere als trocken. 
Oben sind mir die wassertropfen auf der Brille gefrohren.
Nach einer Abfahrt ist mir förmlich das Wasser aus den Schuhen gespritzt.

Total nebelig, Sichtweite unter 70 m.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yousef (9. November 2009)

Jop, Sa. war ne richtige Suppe in der Luft...


----------



## sipaq (9. November 2009)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Also ich war am Sa+ So oben und es war alles andere als trocken.
> Oben sind mir die wassertropfen auf der Brille gefrohren.
> Nach einer Abfahrt ist mir förmlich das Wasser aus den Schuhen gespritzt.
> 
> Total nebelig, Sichtweite unter 70 m.


Also am Sonntag war es okay aus meiner Sicht. Wir waren so gegen 14 Uhr oben und es war sehr neblig, aber durchaus trocken. Die Sicht war schlecht, d.h. man konnte vom Brunhildisstein den Feldberg-Tower nicht mehr sehen und Oberreifenberg schon gar nicht.


----------



## BOSTAD (9. November 2009)

Das Wetter war am Samstag trotzdem gut genug für ein Fotoshooting der "Bike-Bravo" für die besten Trails am Berg..


----------



## Chris360 (9. November 2009)

Samstag war die Sicht definitiv unter 70m. Ich konnte auf einem Teilstück von Falkenstein zum Fuchstanz vielleicht gerade mal noch 8-10m weit sehen und der Rest war auch nicht viel anders.
Es war kalt, hat geregnet, extrem viel Laub auf den Waldwegen und matschig. Hat mir nicht viel Freude bereitet. Eventuell fahre ich dann nochmal, wenn es trockener ist.


----------



## Yousef (9. November 2009)

^^schaff dir die Mountain King an, dann machts wieder mehr schbass


----------



## Chris360 (14. November 2009)

Die Reifen waren nicht das Problem, da bin ich mit meinen Specialized S-Works Captain schon gut ausgestattet 
Nur die Sicht war schlecht: Regen + Nebel im Dunkeln, da hilft auch eine gute Beleuchtung nicht mehr viel.

Für nächste Saison kommen dann jedoch Racing Ralph oder Nobby drauf 

Egal: Morgen fahre ich wieder


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. November 2009)

feldberg is nass


----------



## nikolauzi (3. Dezember 2009)

Feldberg ist immer noch naß bei ca. 0.4°C

Mal was anderes, ein gutes Beispiel für die bösen MTBler, die den Wald kaputt machen: gestern stand gut ein Dutzend Autos am Fuchstanz, Weihnachtsfeier in der Wildniss für Bequeme

Mir kam auch ein PKW entgegen mit Fernlicht, da habe ich dann halt auch aufgeblendet (35W HID) 

Der Nikolauzi


----------



## Yousef (3. Dezember 2009)

nikolauzi schrieb:


> Feldberg ist immer noch naß bei ca. 0.4°C
> 
> Mal was anderes, ein gutes Beispiel für die bösen MTBler, die den Wald kaputt machen: gestern stand gut ein Dutzend Autos am Fuchstanz, Weihnachtsfeier in der Wildniss für Bequeme
> 
> ...



hab auch schon mal 900 lumen nach obengestellt   
genau dort


----------



## nikolauzi (9. Dezember 2009)

Vorhin 2° und teilweise fiese Nebelbänke oben.

Aber dennoch war es eine interessante Tour, man erlebt immer wieder was neues im Taunus:
Erst kam mir ein Biker ohne Licht entgegen um 17:30, Sicht, auch nach etwas Gewöhnung an die Dunkelheit, quasi null. Irgendwie scheint der aber heil bis dahin gekommen zu sein
Dann wurde ich oben auf dem Plateau vom MAD "beschattet", zumindest laut Aufschrift auf dem Fahrzeug ("Amt für den Militärischen Abschirmdienst").
Der Wagen mit Blaulicht hielt und einer der Insassen sprach mich an, ob es denn nicht etwas kalt zum Radfahren sei und ob die Kleidung nicht ein wenig "dünn" für da oben sei. Naja, nach dem Einschalten des Lichts konnte ich ihn anscheinend doch überzeugen, daß ich mich nicht nur "verfahren" habe

Der Nikolauzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torpedo64 (12. Dezember 2009)

Die erste Schneetour ist angesagt...


----------



## nikolauzi (12. Dezember 2009)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Die erste Schneetour ist angesagt...



Zu spät, der erste Schnee war schon vor ca. drei Wochen 
Aber heute sieht's definitiv schöner aus

Der Nikolauzi


----------



## wartool (12. Dezember 2009)

ich mach mich mal da hoch, zum das persönlich zu inspizieren :-D


----------



## Everstyle (12. Dezember 2009)

So wie ich es in der Wettervorschau gesehen habe, sollen die Temperaturen nun weiter unten bleiben. Na dann wird das aber eine interessante AWB Runde am Mittwoch werden...

Allen viel Spass da oben!!!


----------



## karsten13 (13. Dezember 2009)

wartool schrieb:


> ich mach mich mal da hoch, zum das persönlich zu inspizieren :-D



schade, dass wir uns nicht gesehen haben ...



Everstyle schrieb:


> Na dann wird das aber eine interessante AWB Runde am Mittwoch werden...



die sind doch immer interessant 

Hier mal ein Nicht-Webcam-Bild von heute nachmittag:






Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## DBate (13. Dezember 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Nicht-Webcam-Bild von heute nachmittag:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schon mit Spikes gefahren, oder geht das noch ohne? Meine sind noch nicht geliefert...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (13. Dezember 2009)

büsschen frisch heute:

http://cam.rockenstein.de/feldbergcam.php?size=large&part=weitwinkel


----------



## Chris360 (13. Dezember 2009)

Schade, dass ich heute nicht fahren kann (morgen vierstündige Matheklausur)


----------



## Yousef (13. Dezember 2009)

ich mach mich jetzt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (13. Dezember 2009)

DBate schrieb:


> Schon mit Spikes gefahren, oder geht das noch ohne? Meine sind noch nicht geliefert...



Also gestern gings noch ohne... es kann natürlich sein, dass das Zeug über Nacht gefrohren ist.. dann solltest Du jedoch trotzdem mit normalen Reifen auskommen, da ja ordentlich "Profil" in den Schnee getreten ist - also keine glatte Oberfläche - somit also Grip für Deine Reifen


----------



## Yousef (13. Dezember 2009)

Also ich war eben und ohne Spikes ging es bei mir sehr sehr gut, war total verwundert,
obwohl dicke Eisschicht.


----------



## Chris360 (13. Dezember 2009)

Benötigt es eine spezielle Reifenbreite für die Schneefahrt oben? Hätte schon extreme Lust, mich nächste Woche mal in den Taunus zu begeben.

Habe zurzeit 2,2" Specialized S-Works drauf.


Oder auf nem anderen Bike 2,4" Fat Albert.


----------



## Yousef (13. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab vorne MK 2.4 und hinten MK 2.2 und dat funzt


----------



## wartool (13. Dezember 2009)

@yousef

ist das bild kurz vor dem Sandplacken entstanden?


----------



## Yousef (13. Dezember 2009)

wartool schrieb:


> @yousef
> 
> ist das bild kurz vor dem Sandplacken entstanden?



jop


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOOZE (13. Dezember 2009)

Ich war heute auch oben


----------



## Yousef (13. Dezember 2009)

tz tz tz im absoluten halteverbot...


----------



## neikless (15. Dezember 2009)

sonntag snow ride


----------



## nikolauzi (15. Dezember 2009)

Gestern Abend -4°C und Boden knochenhart gefroren. Besonders schön sind die ganzen Spurrillen der MTBr, äh, Harvester

Spikes sind schon sehr empfehlenswert, gestern hat es ohne nicht so recht Spaß gemacht, war stellenweise schweineglatt...

Der Nikolauzi


----------



## Yousef (15. Dezember 2009)

ich kenn nur Harvester of Sorrow....


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (15. Dezember 2009)

Bergauf auch mit normalen Reifen (RoRo 2,25) bis zum Feldberg kein Problem. Ausreichend unvereiste Fahrspur. Wer bergab aber Spaß haben möchte, sollte definitv mit Spikes und vor allem sehr warmen Handschuhen unterwegs sein. Hab nicht oft so gefroren wie eben!


----------



## nikolauzi (20. Dezember 2009)

Arschkalt trifft's im Moment wohl am ehesten (-14°C)
Bergauf ging's heute Früh, aber runter war ziemlich eklig.
So ein Mist, daß die Busse uns nicht mehr mitnehmen

Die Wege sind aber ganz gut befahrbar, nur rund um den AK waren die Harvester unterwegs...

Der Nikolauzi


----------



## Yousef (20. Dezember 2009)

Respekt !


----------



## nikolauzi (20. Dezember 2009)

Yousef schrieb:


> Respekt !


Spaß muß sein
Diesmal bin ich aber mit Goggle gefahren, mir sind bergab vor ein paar Jahren schonmal kurz die Augenlieder zusammengefroren


----------



## Yousef (20. Dezember 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (23. Dezember 2009)

Wie schauts denn aktuell aus? Alles Matsch, klar, aber ist das noch Eis drunter und wenn ja, ab welcher Höhe? Spikes oder Schlammreifen?


----------



## trekracer (23. Dezember 2009)

Ich spekuliere mal:

1. Ausgangslage letztes Wochenende:
Sehr gute Bedingungen mit geschlossener Schneedecke bis runter zur Hohemark. Vereinzelte Eisplatten auf Rodelbahnen unterhalb Feldberg. Ohne Spikes nur sehr mühsam bis zum Gipfel fahrbar.

2. Die Wetterstation Feldberg meldet heute den ganzen Tag um -3 Grad. Also ein Temperaturunterschied von 5-6 Grad gegenüber FFM-Stadt.

3. Es gab vereinzelte Schneefälle von Sonntag nachmittag bis Montag.

Fazit:
Es dürfte dort oben selbst an den beiden "warmen" Tagen Montag & Dienstag selten über Null Grad gehabt haben. Die Schneehöhe dürfte nochmal um 2-3cm zugelegt haben.

Meine Prognose:
Weiterhin geschlossene, tendentiell feuchte Schneedecke bis ca. 450 Meter. Oberhalb 500 Meter beste Bedingungen. Auf wenig genutzten Nebenwegen bergauf wegen der Schneehöhe aber anstrengend zu fahren. Oberhalb Sandplacken und auf stärker frequentierten Wegen optimale Bedingungen. Spikes sinnvoll aber nicht zwingend notwendig.



So, das war jetzt alles ins Blaue hinein spekuliert (ich war zuletzt Sa&So oben). Jetzt bin ich mal sehr gespannt auf die ersten Praxisberichte.


----------



## sipaq (24. Dezember 2009)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Wie schauts denn aktuell aus? Alles Matsch, klar, aber ist das noch Eis drunter und wenn ja, ab welcher Höhe? Spikes oder Schlammreifen?


Hallo Daniel,
es ist anstrengend zu fahren... sehr anstrengend.

Wie schon drüben im AWB-Thread geschrieben, waren wir gestern zu dritt unterwegs und sind die Route Hohemark-Lindenberg-Sandplacken-Rosskopf-Herzberg-Forellengut-Hohemark gefahren.

Vor allem unterhalb von 500m ist es extremst anstrengend zu fahren, da der Schnee so nass ist. Selbst auf normalen Flachstücken musst Du extrem powern um überhaupt vorwärts zu kommen. Kleine Zwischenanstiege geben einem da schon den Rest. 

Ab 600m ist es zwar etwas pulvriger, aber dafür liegt auch wieder mehr Schnee, so dass du wieder kaum bis gar nicht vorankommst. Wir haben gestern auf der Elisabethenschneise die letzten 50-80hm hoch zum Sandplacken in Freireiter-Manier geschoben, weil Du schiebend schneller warst als auf dem Rad  Als Durchschnittstempo gestern hatten wir auf einer Strecke von 16,9km 6,8 km/h 

Was die Temperaturen angeht: Bitte nicht vergessen, dass das immer "Schatten-Temperaturen" sind. In der Sonne ists ein paar Grad wärmer und dann klettert das Thermometer auch auf dem Feldberg mal über die Nullgradgrenze.

Was die Reifenwahl angeht: Mit unseren Ice Spiker Pros gings gestern sehr gut, aber auch mit einem Schwalbe Dirty Dan, Maxxis Swampthing oder anderen Matschreifen dürfte es wohl gehen.


----------



## Rampe (26. Dezember 2009)

War heute mit sipaq auf dem Feldberg, ohne Spiks wäre das ein Eiertantz gewesen, mit war es schon stellenweise grenzwertig.
Der ganze Schneematsch ist über Nacht schön durchgefroren und da wo noch Wasser drüberfloss ist es Spiegelglatt.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (26. Dezember 2009)

Dann werd ich morgen mal die Spikes zum ersten Einsatz dieses Winter bringen und mir die Sache aus der Nähe ansehen.


----------



## Heimatloser (26. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

War auch heute oben. Da ich von Frankfurt angefahren bin, ohne Spikes. Definitiv ein Fehler. "Eiertanz" beschreibt es ganz gut. Bei der Abfahrt habe ich mich trotz vorsichtiger Fahrweise 3x lang gemacht. Gott sein Dank nicht schnell gewesen. Ist teilweise spiegelglatt. Aber Spaß hats trotzdem gemacht. 
Trotzdem, falls ich morgen nochmal losziehe, dann kommen die Spikes wieder drauf.
Hier noch ein Bildchen von unterwegs.


----------



## sipaq (26. Dezember 2009)

Kann Rampe nur beipflichten. Sämtliche stärker belaufenen Wanderwege sind bereits unterhalb der Hohemark völlig vereist, ab ca. 550m Höhe sind die breiten Wanderwege (wir waren auf dem Tilmanweg und dem unteren Maaßbornweg unterwegs) nur noch einzige spiegelglatte Eisplatten.

Ohne Spikes ist das mindestens mal sehr gefährlich wenn nicht sogar schon fast Selbstmord. Uns kam heute auf dem unteren Maaßbornweg an der Steigung hoch zur Applauskurve ein Biker ohne Spikes entgegen  und der wirkte alles andere als glücklich, so wie der die Zähne zusammengebissen hat. 

Weiter oben (ab ca. 500m) ist dann alles vereist und superglatt. Die Fußgänger waren alle ganz neidisch auf uns. Aufpassen muss man dann allerdings beim Absteigen.  Wir sind wunderbar den Weg vom Sandplacken Richtung Feldi hochgefahren, aber kurz unterhalb vom Gipfel an der steilen Rampe hab ich mich beim absteigen gleich mal lang gemacht. 

Also: Obacht geben, länger leben!


----------



## Heimatloser (26. Dezember 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Ohne Spikes ist das mindestens mal sehr gefährlich wenn nicht sogar schon fast Selbstmord. Uns kam heute auf dem unteren Maaßbornweg an der Steigung hoch zur Applauskurve ein Biker ohne Spikes entgegen  und der wirkte alles andere als glücklich, so wie der die Zähne zusammengebissen hat.


Das war ich nicht. Die Strecke bin ich bewusst nicht gefahren.


----------



## karsten13 (26. Dezember 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Ohne Spikes ist das mindestens mal sehr gefährlich wenn nicht sogar schon fast Selbstmord.



naja. Es war schon schlimmer im Taunus. Das Eis ist meist auf die Waldautobahnen begrenzt. Wir hatten heute jemanden ohne Spikes in der Gruppe, der das - bis auf wenige Stellen - super gemeistert hat.

Aber wer Spikes hat sollte sie momentan besser aufziehen ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (26. Dezember 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> naja. Es war schon schlimmer im Taunus. Das Eis ist meist auf die Waldautobahnen begrenzt. Wir hatten heute jemanden ohne Spikes in der Gruppe, der das - bis auf wenige Stellen - super gemeistert hat.


Wir haben auf dem Rückweg ein Mädel von Eurer Gruppe getroffen, die sich ohne Spikes nicht getraut hat. Und da sag noch einer Frauen wären nicht clever.


----------



## Chris360 (27. Dezember 2009)

Ich war gestern auch im Taunus, jedoch bin ich gejoggt (25km, nur so nebenbei ).
Das war teilweise, wie bereits gesagt, verdammt glatt. Bin über Hohemark, dann Emminghaushütte und über Altkönig zum Fuchstanz gejoggt. 
Zwischen Emminghaushütte und Altkönig wurde es dann immer glatter. Bin großteils am Rand gelaufen im tieferen Schnee, da der Hauptweg komplett vereist war.
Auch am Fuchstanz selbst war es sehr glatt.

Mein Stumpjumper ist zurzeit im Winterschlaf. Das möchte ich ihm - ohne Spikes (ich besitze keine) - nicht zumuten.

Chris


----------



## trekracer (27. Dezember 2009)

Komme eben vom Feldberg zurück (natürlich mit Spikes, ohne geht garnicht).
Bergauf: Hohemark-Massbornweg-Fuchstanz-Windeck-Feldberg
Bergab: alte Skipiste-Sandplacken-Wanderweg roter Punkt-Hohemark

Mein Fazit: Wer seine Gesundheit nicht unnötig aufs Spiel setzen will, sollte lieber daheim bleiben.
Die WABs auf meinem Weg waren schon ab Hohemark mit einer dicken, an vielen Stellen spiegelglatten Eisschicht bedeckt. Und da wo kein Eis ist, hat es festgefrorene Fussstapfen, die dich permanent kräfte- und nervenzehrend durchrütteln.
Also ich fahre ja wirklich sehr gerne bei Eis und Schnee, aber heute war ich froh, als ich gesund wieder unten war. Normalerweise drehe ich immer noch ein paar Runden oder fahre mehrfach hoch, aber heute hab ich den direkten Weg runter genommen. Es lohnt sich einfach nicht, wegen dem kleinen Kick den Saisonaufbau für nächstes Jahr durch einen Knochenbruch zu riskieren.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (27. Dezember 2009)

trekracer schrieb:


> Mein Fazit: Wer seine Gesundheit nicht unnötig aufs Spiel setzen will, sollte lieber daheim bleiben.
> Die WABs auf meinem Weg waren schon ab Hohemark mit einer dicken, an vielen Stellen spiegelglatten Eisschicht bedeckt. Und da wo kein Eis ist, hat es festgefrorene Fussstapfen, die dich permanent kräfte- und nervenzehrend durchrütteln.


Kann ich genau so unterschreiben. Bin von Westen her kommend mit eigentlichem Ziel Feldberg schon am Naturfreundehaus abgedreht, weil das mit Spaß wirklich nichts mehr zu tun hatte und obendrein auch mit Spikes ein unglaublicher Eiertanz war. Hab über die gesamte Tpur einen wahnsinnigen 10er Schnitt zu Stande gebracht und aus der geplanten GA2 ist unfreiwillig eine KA-Einheit geworden.
Wenn es nicht demnächst taut oder eine neue Schneeschicht drauf kommt, werde ich den Taunus erst mal meiden.


----------



## sipaq (27. Dezember 2009)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Hab über die gesamte Tpur einen wahnsinnigen 10er Schnitt zu Stande gebracht und aus der geplanten GA2 ist unfreiwillig eine KA-Einheit geworden.


Den Schnitt konnten wir am 23.12. noch nach unten toppen: 6,8 km/h gilt es zu schlagen


----------



## trekracer (27. Dezember 2009)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> ...Hab über die gesamte Tpur einen wahnsinnigen 10er Schnitt zu Stande gebracht und aus der geplanten GA2 ist unfreiwillig eine KA-Einheit geworden....





sipaq schrieb:


> Den Schnitt konnten wir am 23.12. noch nach unten toppen: 6,8 km/h gilt es zu schlagen


Oh, da war ich ja mit meinem 13,3er richtig flott unterwegs. 

Ne, das war wirklich kein Spass heute. Auf dem letzten Stück vom Windeck kommend rauf zum Feldberg (unterhalb der Rettungswache) musste ich sogar einige Meter schieben, weil die Traktion auf dem spiegelglatten Eis einfach nicht gereicht hat. 
Wobei Laufen ja noch schlimmer war als Fahren - ohne das Rad als Krücke, hätte ich dabei nur noch am Boden gelegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (27. Dezember 2009)

hey Trekracer!  ich glaube, dann haben wir uns gesehen 
ich war der der kurz nach dem Windeck stand und gefuttert hat, als Du vorbei bist und auch nur en paar Meter weiter gekommen warst, als ich


----------



## trekracer (27. Dezember 2009)

wartool schrieb:


> hey Trekracer!  ich glaube, dann haben wir uns gesehen
> ich war der der kurz nach dem Windeck stand und gefuttert hat, als Du vorbei bist und auch nur en paar Meter weiter gekommen warst, als ich


Hmmm. Das kann eigentlich nicht sein - die letzten Menschen auf zwei Rädern sind mir am Parkplatz Hohemark begegnet, dann hab ich keinen mehr gesehen. Oder ich müsste mich da täuschen.
Auf dem Feldberg war ich um 11:22, mein "Schiebe-Waterloo" war gut sechs Minuten vorher auf dem ganz schlimm vereisten steilen Stück kurz vor der Rettungswache.


----------



## sipaq (27. Dezember 2009)

trekracer schrieb:


> Oh, da war ich ja mit meinem 13,3er richtig flott unterwegs.


Das dürfte gestern auch ungefähr unser Schnitt gewesen sein. Auf Eis und festgefrorenem Schnee zu fahren ist halt schon einfacher als einfach nur in 10cm hohen Sulzschnee zu kurbeln.


trekracer schrieb:


> Ne, das war wirklich kein Spass heute. Auf dem letzten Stück vom Windeck kommend rauf zum Feldberg (unterhalb der Rettungswache) musste ich sogar einige Meter schieben, weil die Traktion auf dem spiegelglatten Eis einfach nicht gereicht hat.
> Wobei Laufen ja noch schlimmer war als Fahren - ohne das Rad als Krücke, hätte ich dabei nur noch am Boden gelegen.


Kann ich gut verstehen. Wir sind gestern auch nicht die 22%-Rampe auf der anderen Seite (Hauptweg vom Sandplacken kommend hochgefahren), sondern weiter links auf der halben Strecke rüber zur ehemaligen Schneepiste. Zum einen sind da keine Rodler runtergekommen, die einem das Rad wegschießen können, zum zweiten war es da längst nicht so steil (max. 15%) und zuguterletzt lag da auch noch ein bißchen Schnee oder Eispulver auf dem Weg, dass für zusätzliche Traktion hoch zum Brunhildisstein gesorgt hat.


----------



## Adler1899 (3. Januar 2010)

War zu Fuß auf dem Altkönig. Wenn wirklich einer mit dem Bike raus will würde ich Spikes empfehlen. Unter einer Schneeschicht von ca. 5-8cm, die heut Nacht gefallen ist, liegt immer noch das blanke Eis. Aber auch ohne Bike war es total schön gewesen.


----------



## cdeu (3. Januar 2010)

War gestern am Sandplacken. Auffahrt von Oberstedten über Marmorstein und Saalburg. Auf Forstweg blankes Eis unter Schnee ab ca. 550 üNN, und zwar nicht nur vereinzelt sondern durchwegs, tiefer auch auf sehr stark begangenen Fußwegen. Spikes helfen nur bedingt, ich habe mich beim Spurwechsel trotzdem hingelegt.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (3. Januar 2010)

War heute nachmittag da. War ganz ordentlich kühl auf der Abfahrt und ich hab mich auch mit Spikes auf der Abfahrt einmal lang gemacht, als mich eine Eisplatte unter Schnee schräg erwischte, aber ansonsten war es heute super schön fahrbar! Würde vielleicht sogar ohne Spikes gehen, wobei man dann nicht so flexibel bei der Routenwahl/Rodlerausweichen wäre und natürlich wärs riskanter. Ich war sehr zufrieden mit den Spikes und würde sie wärmstens empfehlen. Am Fuchstanz war dank dem archäoligischen Spieltrieb einiger Kinder das Eis auch schon zum größten Teil wieder frei gelegt.  Da gehts ohne Spikes sicher schlecht rüber.
Hab heute sehr wenige Biker gesehen. Zwei fahrend und zwei oder drei Räder standen am Fuchstanz, als ich vorbei kam. Dabei war heute bestes Wetter!


----------



## Chris360 (3. Januar 2010)

War heute auch zu Fuß im Taunus unterwegs, 22km in knapp 2 Stunden. War super entspannt und locker zu laufen, dank viel Grip auf dem Schnee. Teilweise Eisflächen vorhanden, ich würde mich wohl derzeit mit dem Bike nicht in den Taunus trauen.


----------



## nechai (3. Januar 2010)

Gestern (Samstag) war der Weg vom Fuchstanz bis Feldberg über die ganze Breite vereist. Das bisschen Schnee als Auflage hat aber gereicht, damit ich mit Spikes ohne Probleme hochgekommen bin. Unterhalb vom Fuchstanz aus Richtung Kurklink/Falkenstein ist nur die Mitte vereinst. Das Steilstück zwischen Grosse Kurve und Hohemark ist im unteren Bereich übel vereist, da ich da natürlich nicht hochgefahren bin, bin ich abgeflogen, 5m später wohl auch jemand den Spuren nach zu urteilen. Kommt etwas unerwartet.

Heute (Sonntag) liegt überall 3-5 cm Schnee drauf, liess sich dementsprechend besser fahren, dafür dauert's länger. Geschlossene Schneedecke auf den Wegen ab etwa 300m.


----------



## wartool (4. Januar 2010)

Feldberg und Co sind durch den Schnee aom Sonntag gut fahrbar!!! Nur Stellenweise auf den Hauptwegen kommt das Eis wieder raus.


----------



## trekracer (9. Januar 2010)

Bin heute wieder oben gewesen.
Über der Eisschicht liegen 10-20cm Neuschnee. Das macht es bergauf sehr anstrengend (stellenweise nur 6-7km/h und dabei Pulswerte wie im Rennen ).
Am besten zu fahren ging es noch zwischen Fuchstanz und Windeck.

Aber wirklich gut geht es nur auf "jungfräulichen" Strecken. Da wo viel Verkehr ist und entsprechend viele Spuren im Schnee sind, kommt die Kiste ständig quer und man ist dementsprechend permanent am Gegenlenken. Das ist extrem anstregend und in Steilstücken stellenweise unfahrbar.
Spikes sind trotz grösstenteils geschlossener Schneedecke Pflicht, weil in windausgesetzten Stellen auch noch mehr oder weniger blanke Eisstellen zu finden sind.

Also heute ging es noch einigermassen, aber wenn es diese Nacht nochmal schneit, dann ist das morgen defintiv kein Spass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heimatloser (9. Januar 2010)

Hi,

Wann bist Du heute gefahren? Nachmittags? Weil morgens war ja extrem windig, da habe ich mir das verkniffen. Wollen morgen früh mal los.

Grüße


----------



## trekracer (9. Januar 2010)

Heimatloser schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Wann bist Du heute gefahren? Nachmittags? Weil morgens war ja extrem windig, da habe ich mir das verkniffen. Wollen morgen früh mal los.
> 
> Grüße


Ich war von 11:30-14 unterwegs. Der Wind war eigentlich kein Problem. Nur ganz oben aufm Feldberg isses natürlich eklig windig.


----------



## Adler1899 (10. Januar 2010)

Schönstes Winterwetter. Sehr anstrengend zu fahren. Aber macht Spass
Tillmannsweg vom Sandplacken kommend ist ziemlich schwer zu fahren.Runter bin ich auf der Rodelbahn gefahren und was soll ich sagen, Menschenmassen wie an einer Perlenkette gezogen haben sich Richtung Fuchstanz den Weg gebahnt.


----------



## Adler1899 (10. Januar 2010)

Hier noch ein paar Fotos.


----------



## wissefux (10. Januar 2010)

Adler1899 schrieb:


> Menschenmassen wie an einer Perlenkette gezogen haben sich Richtung Fuchstanz den Weg gebahnt.



na ja, immerhin hast du auf dem vierten bild nach vermutlich unzähligen versuchen einen teil der menschenmassen erwischt


----------



## Heimatloser (10. Januar 2010)

Naja, also ich fand es schon recht voll.


----------



## sipaq (18. Januar 2010)

Kann sich mal jemand dazu äußern wie es oben im Taunus nach dem aktuellen Wärmeeinbruch weiter oben im Taunus aussieht?


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (19. Januar 2010)

Servus Leute,

ich hatte mich am Sonntag auf eine Schnee-Runde gefreut. Nachdem es in der Nacht angefangen hatte zu regnen (Webcam Feldberg: seit drei Uhr nachts Plusgrade), habe ich das lieber sein lassen. Stattdessen bin ich eine Runde laufen gegangen. Zusammen gefasst: einfach nur mühseelig. Man konnte kaum einen Schritt vernünftig vor den anderen setzen. 10 cm tiefer Schneematsch. Teilweise darunter fließendes oder stehendes Wasser und/oder noch die alte Eisschicht. Bergauf Joggen ging gar nicht, weil der Schneematsch keinen Halt beim Abdrücken bot (-> no grip). Am Ende hatte völlig durchnässte Füße.
Seit Sonntag haben wir durchgehend Plus-Grade in Kronberg. Weiter oben dürfte die Suppe nachts frieren und eine nette Eisschicht geben.
Mein Tipp: wenn es nicht mindestens eine Woche durchgehend taut oder mindestens 10 cm Neuschnee bei Minusgraden gibt, eher nicht mit dem Rad in den Wald. Eben nur mühseelig....


----------



## nechai (24. Januar 2010)

Ab Oberhöchstadt (250-300m) sind die Waldwege durchgehend schneebedeckt, mal mehr mal weniger ruppig zu fahren. Die Eisunterlage ist ziemlich aufgeworfen und die Schneeauflage hat das noch nicht ausgeglichen. Fuchstanz-Strasse lässt sich am besten fahren, wenn man es bis hierher geschafft hat. Glatte Unterlage, gute Schneeschicht obenrüber und so gut wie keine ernsthaft glatt gerutschen Stellen. Alles schön glatt getrampelt. Strasse-Feldberg ist dann nochmal das komplette Gegenteil. Total aufgeworfen, verspurt, eisig und ruppig zu fahren, aber trotzdem griffig, wenn man den Eiskanal in der Mitte meidet. Runter über Fuchstanz-Hohemark ist der obere Teil wieder schön eben und unten wird es nochmal richtig ruppig.

Temperaturen waren Feldberg -4°C, Oberursel -2°C


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipemue (27. Januar 2010)

Bin gestern abend Bad Homburg, HoheMark, Fuchstanz, Feldberg, Sandplacken, Saalburg geradelt: Konnte bis auf 200m schieben alles wunderbar auf den Hauptwegen fahren!
Entweder gab es schöne Spuren von den Försterautos oder festgetretener Schnee durch die Wandersleut.
==> Also, rein in den Wald! Es ist super


----------



## trekracer (31. Januar 2010)

Hier mal ein Update von heute nachmittag.

Also ich bin heute gefahren:
Mit dem Auto bis Parkplatz Grosse Kurve, dann aufs Rad und weiter über Fuchstanz, Windeck, Feldberg, Fuchstanz, Sandplacken, Teufelsquartier, Feldberg, Teufelsquartier, Windeck, Fuchstanz zurück zur Grossen Kurve.

Wobei der einzige wirklich mit Spass fahrbare Streckenabschnitt das Stück zwischen Grosser Kurve und Fuchstanz ist. Der Rest ist ein einziges Geiere und Gefluche mit etlichen Schiebepassagen und Abgängen. Nicht wirklich lohnenswert.

Auf allen kleineren Wegen sind die zuletzt gefallenen 20cm Neuschnee noch nicht genug festgetreten, um vernünftig fahren zu können. Und auch auf der "Piste" zwischen Fuchstanz und Windeck graben sich die Schlittenkufen in dem halbfesten Schnee noch so tief ein, dass man mit dem Rad ständig einfädelt.

Die grösste Herausforderung war das Stück zwischen Teufelsquartier und Windeck. Da war nur ein gut 40cm breites Wegstück holprig festgetreten. Links und rechts davon Tiefschnee. Das ist wie Fahren auf einem Brückengeländer. 

Spikes braucht man aktuell eigentlich nicht, es liegt nirgendwo Eis frei.
Da es die nächsten Tage noch mehr schneien soll, dürfte die Prognose auch für das nächste Wochenende eher mau sein.


----------



## nikolauzi (3. Februar 2010)

War eben oben unterwegs, macht im Moment nicht so recht Spaß...
Bin schon auf dem Feldweg im Flachen gescheitert, da der Schnee so matschig war, vorankommen: no way. 
Also Straße hoch, das ging zumindest!
Runter war es dann auch kein Vergnügen, selbst auf den ausgetretenen Wanderwegen. "Unten" in Falkenstein lagen noch 40-50cm Schnee im Wald
Wollte dann schnell den Anstieg nach Kronberg runter, aber von der Schranke im Wald war nur noch der Balken zu sehen...

Also auch wieder Straße runter, bin heute vielleicht 3km im Wald gefahren und war platt...

Der Nikolauzi


----------



## Nachor (7. Februar 2010)

War heute unterwegs, (gut nicht auf oder bis zum Feldberg). Rund um die Hohemark, Forellengut etc. Viel höher wo kein Fahrzeug unterwegs war ist es zwecklos. Da wo irgendeein Fahrzeug langgefahren ist und die Spur nicht so tief ist das man mit den Kurbeln/Füssen hängenbleibt gehts mit hängen und würgen vorwärts. Sobald es leicht bergauf geht ists vorbei. Zumindest in der Höhenlage war es heute zu weich und nicht mehr gefroren. Auf dem Feldi waren ja auch leicht über Null, ich gehe mal davon aus das es aufgrund der Schneemenge da noch "schlechter" aussieht


----------



## nikolauzi (7. Februar 2010)

Nachor schrieb:


> War heute unterwegs, (gut nicht auf oder bis zum Feldberg). Rund um die Hohemark, Forellengut etc. Viel höher wo kein Fahrzeug unterwegs war ist es zwecklos. Da wo irgendeein Fahrzeug langgefahren ist und die Spur nicht so tief ist das man mit den Kurbeln/Füssen hängenbleibt gehts mit hängen und würgen vorwärts. Sobald es leicht bergauf geht ists vorbei. Zumindest in der Höhenlage war es heute zu weich und nicht mehr gefroren. Auf dem Feldi waren ja auch leicht über Null, ich gehe mal davon aus das es aufgrund der Schneemenge da noch "schlechter" aussieht



Gestern bin ich hoch bis zum "Dach der Welt"
Kein Problem, hat viel Spaß gemacht Die Lage ist deutlich entspannter als bei meinem letzten Post. 
Von Königstein (B8 Linkskurve oberhalb von Kö) zum Fuchstanz ist geräumt und vereist, aber bergauf gut zu fahren. Vom Fuchstanz hoch geht's auch gut, eine gute Kondition vorausgesetzt Alles mit Fat Albert. 
Runter eine Menge Spaß gehabt, wenn nicht die lahmen Rodler wären...
Es gibt aber ein paar Strecken, die sind echt bescheiden zu fahren. Bei Falkenstein z.B ca. 0.5m Schnee im Wald, eine Trampelspur. Wenn man davon abkommt, sinkt das Vorderrad mal eben 20-30cm im lockeren Schnee ein 

Der Nikolauzi


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. Februar 2010)

war heute mim auto oben!
war gigantisch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nikolauzi (7. Februar 2010)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> war heute mim auto oben!
> ...


Raus hier, Du fauler Sack


----------



## Andreas (8. Februar 2010)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> war heute mim auto oben!
> war gigantisch!



Klasse Bild! *neid*


----------



## Hot Rod1 (8. Februar 2010)

Wir waren mit den Bikes oben


----------



## wissefux (8. Februar 2010)

ja ja, aber bestimmt nicht hochgetreten


----------



## Everstyle (8. Februar 2010)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> war heute mim auto oben!
> war gigantisch!


Ein wirklich sehr schönes Foto vom inversen Wetter...


----------



## Hot Rod1 (8. Februar 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> ja ja, aber bestimmt nicht hochgetreten



Aber dafür wie auf Eiern runtergefahren


----------



## --bikerider-- (8. Februar 2010)

nikolauzi schrieb:


> Raus hier, Du fauler Sack



nur mit der ruhe  
kommt Zeit kommt RAD


----------



## wissefux (12. Februar 2010)

war auch mal wieder im taunus unterwegs. ist momentan ne ganz schöne qual ...

bis ich endlich am fuße des tillmannswegs von b8-seite war, war ich schon ziemlich platt und hatte schon einige schiebpassagen am bangertweg und auf der querung von der königsteiner quelle am friedhof vorbei zur b8 hinter mir. überall ist mit tiefen schnee zu rechnen.

einzig der tillmannsweg war schön geräumt. da hatte es nur ne leichte schneeschicht mit reichlich eis  drunter. fahren bis zum fuxtanz hier kein problem.

jeder querweg, der auf den tillmannsweg stößt, ist derzeit unfahrbar ! viel zu tief und locker ist der schnee. alles kaum begangen.

am fuxtanz war dann auch endstation  hier ist nur der weg runter richtung hohe mark geräumt. nach oben und in sämtliche andere richtungen geht nix !
also bin ich wieder runter, wo ich hergekommen bin.

ich persönlich halte eine feldbergbezwingung durchs "gelände" derzeit für unmöglich. vielleicht geht nach einem besucherreichen wochenende mehr, wenn die wege plattgetreten sind ...

ich lass mich aber gerne vom gegenteil überzeugen


----------



## wissefux (14. Februar 2010)

erneuter versuch heute. über reis und rettershof hoch zur königsteiner straße. ab rettershof eine richtige plackerei :kotz:
die straße nur schiebend erreicht.
dann auf straße rüber zur quelle und weiter zum friedhof. dieses stück ist mittlerweile ganz gut fahrbar.
der tillmannsweg bis fuxtanz auch keine problem, jetzt aber mit mehr schnee und nicht mehr ganz so fest.

erstaunlich, wieviele leute von freitag bis heute früh die piste richtung windeck plattgetrampelt haben  
leider war der schnee aber zu weich, so dass ich in der ersten großen steigung wieder umgekehrt bin ...

wird zeit für tauwetter und eis


----------



## karsten13 (14. Februar 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> erneuter versuch heute.



genau.







Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (14. Februar 2010)

das macht doch weder hoch noch runter derzeit sinn ...

dennoch : helm ab vor jedem, der sich das bis zum bitteren ende antut


----------



## Rampe (14. Februar 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> das macht doch weder hoch noch runter derzeit sinn ...



Also wir hatten unsern Spass, vorallendingen runter, trotz einiger unfreiwilliger Ausflüge in den tiefen Schnee.
Der obere Massbornweg läßt sich runter übrigends recht gut fahren.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (16. Februar 2010)

Bin eben mal um den Gipfel gekreist. Man kommt mit etwas Konzentration auf die Linie zumindest vom Sandplacken aus bis auf den letzten Querweg zum Gipfel. die Aufstiegsrouten bis ganz oben sind allerdings durch Schlitten zu sehr zerfajren, um sie fahrend zu bewältigen. Bin dann den breiten Weg vom Windeck zum Fuxi runter (sowas passiert einem echt nur im Winter, daß man breite Wege runter fährt...) um da den Zustand zu checken und das war schon sehr weich. Da wär man wohl nicht so gut hoch gehommen. 
Bei dem Traumwetter heute hat sichs auf jeden Fall gelohnt!


----------



## nikolauzi (19. Februar 2010)

War Mittwoch oben unterwegs, es ist echt überraschend, wieviele Wege geräumt sind, habe ich noch nie im Wald gesehen! Bis zum Fuchstanz war es aber gut zu fahren (von Kronberg aus), nur der gefrierende Regen hat mir etwas die Tour versaut, Eis auf der Brille und die Tasten des Tachos waren festgefroren...
Jetzt mit dem Regen und dem Tauwetter wird's aber bestimmt nochmal interessant da oben

Der Nikolauzi


----------



## karsten13 (20. Februar 2010)

Heute ging's ganz gut im Taunus 

Oftmals hat man aber keine Wahl bei der Route, da es nur einen "gespurten" Pfad gibt. Hier mal die Stelle, wo wir am Altkönig umgekehrt sind. Neben der Spur ist man knietief im Schnee versunken:






Feldberg hoch war auch fahrbar, auf der Rodelbahn war es allerdings ohne Spikes grenzwertig ...






Im Gegensatz zu letztem Wochenende war der X-Trail zum Roten Kreuz super fahrbar 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## wissefux (21. Februar 2010)

nach dem fetten neuschnee über nacht dürfte heute nicht mehr viel gehen


----------



## karsten13 (21. Februar 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> nach dem fetten neuschnee über nacht dürfte heute nicht mehr viel gehen



nö, ging gut


----------



## x-rossi (21. Februar 2010)

karsten, wie sieht denn die situation auf den forstwegen bis zum gipfel aus? wie ändert sich denn die bodenbeschaffenheit ab parkplatz bis fuchstanz und dann weiter bis zur antenne?


----------



## karsten13 (21. Februar 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> karsten, wie sieht denn die situation auf den forstwegen bis zum gipfel aus? wie ändert sich denn die bodenbeschaffenheit ab parkplatz bis fuchstanz und dann weiter bis zur antenne?



es gibt geräumte Wege (wie z. Bsp. Tillmannsweg), da ist Fahren kein Problem. Ansonsten kommt es drauf an, wieviel Wanderer drübergelaufen sind. Teilweise hast Du nur nen schmalen Pfad wie ne Auto-Reifenspur. Abseits dieser Pfade kannst Du Fahren vollkommen vergessen, selbst bergab ...

Von der Konsistenz her war es ab Hohemark bis etwa 400 m leicht matschig, darüber schön gefroren und heute noch mit Neuschneeauflage, die aber schon wieder festgetrampelt war, weil wir so spät waren  . Deshalb sind wir heut auch nur bis Fuchsi.

Zum Gipfel hin ist es wegen Schlitten und Wanderern dann auch teilweise eisig, auch der Tillmannsweg von Fuchsi zur grossen Kurve war heute wegen Eisplatten mit loser Schneeauflage mit Vorsicht zu geniessen. Wird bei Tauwetter bestimmt schlimmer ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (21. Februar 2010)

hm ... ok, ok, ok, ok ... dann gibst die ersten höhenmeter nächsten samstag nur die straße hoch. was solls.

danke


----------



## BigTobi (22. Februar 2010)

Kann die Aussage von karsten13 nur bestätigen.
Solange man auf den geräumten/festgetrampelten Wegen blieb war das fahren echt kein Problem. Sobald das nichtmehr der Fall war ging nichts mehr. Hatte mich gestern vom Hessenpark bis hoch zum Feldi gequält.
Selbst das letzte Steilstück ist fahrbar, trotz Bodenwellen.
Man muss nur auf die Rodler aufpassen. Ein Fussgänger meinte dann noch:
"Ich kann kaum laufen und der fährt hier hoch" 
dank Regen und Plusgraden wird das aber jetzt bestimmt nicht besser


----------



## nikolauzi (24. Februar 2010)

War eben oben unterwegs, was da für "Schätze" zu Tage kommen, wenn der Schnee schmilzt, überall braune Flecken (nein, keine reine Erde...).
Fahren war kaum möglich oberhalb von Falkenstein, mit 2.4er Reifen ging's auf dem Eis geräumter Wege besser, als auf dem Schneematsch.
Bin dann ein wenig Richtung Hohe Mark geeiert und ziemlich naß geworden, überall kleine Bäche. 
Aber es gibt auch Positives zu Berichten, die ersten Schneeglöckchen habe ich heute gesehen, der Frühling kommt

Der Nikolauzi


----------



## karsten13 (28. Februar 2010)

nikolauzi schrieb:


> War eben oben unterwegs, was da für "Schätze" zu Tage kommen, wenn der Schnee schmilzt, überall braune Flecken (nein, keine reine Erde...).



ist uns heute auch aufgefallen 

Hier mal ein Bild vom Feldberg von heute: 






Direkt auf dem Plateau hat die Sonne ganze Arbeit geleistet. Schon erstaunlich, wieviel Schnee schon weggetaut ist.

Leider ist das "Fahren" nicht besser geworden, im Gegenteil. Viele Wege sind völlig vereist, das war heute ohne Spikes kein Spass mehr. Abseits der plattgetretenen oder geräumten Wege ist immer noch kein Durchkommen, man bricht sofort im Sulz ein ... hier mal so ein Versuch 






Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## andy1 (28. Februar 2010)

Jetzt am WE konnte ich mich wieder aufraffen eine etwas längere Tour 
zu fahren - nur etwas gefährlich wars bei dem Wind... 

Bin von Vilbel aus zur Saalburg gefahren, dann noch ca. 3/4  hoch Richtung Sandplacken, dann war wegen Schnee war kein Fortkommen mehr - die Spikes haben bei ein paar Stellen geholfen aber leider nicht durch die Scheepampe.

Dann musste ich umdrehen.
Auf dem Rückweg hab ich mich gewundert: Es lagen bestimmt 6-7 Bäume quer die vorher nicht da waren 
 Und nicht unbedingt die kleinsten, also ich schätze dass wir da noch ein paar Wochen drübersteigen müssen.
Oben hat an einem Friedhof ein umgefallener Baumriese über den Zaun hinweg noch ein paar Grabsteine erwischt.
Unten in der Ebene lag dann auch ein Baum auf einem Auto.

Ich wollte erst zur CTF nach Aurich, ich denke bei der ihrer frühen Startzeit hatten die weniger Probleme mit Wind, weiss da jemand was?


Der lag erst auf dem Rückweg quer:


----------



## trekracer (28. Februar 2010)

andy1 schrieb:


> ...Auf dem Rückweg hab ich mich gewundert: Es lagen bestimmt 6-7 Bäume quer die vorher nicht da waren ...


Es gab übrigens auch einen Toten am Sonntag im Taunus. Vom Baum erschlagen. Heute zu fahren war also nicht ganz ungefährlich.
Ich war 110km auf der Strasse unterwegs und die Feuerwehr wollte mir mehrfach die Weiterfahrt ausreden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBot (5. März 2010)

Ich bin gestern mal zu Fuss unterwegs gewesen:

Auf dem Victoria liegen an drei Stellen Bäume quer, die ich allein nicht beseitigen konnte, zwei davon wird wohl nur der Forst entfernen können. Hier nur noch kleine Eisfelder die wohl schnell weg sein dürften.

Oberhalb von Falkenstein sind die Hauptwege voll Eis und Schnee, ich würd sie nicht fahren da sehr uneben. Das wird wohl auch noch dauern bis das weg ist. Die Trails sind z.T. frei da weniger stark festgetreten.

Insgesamt noch nicht wirklich radfreundlich oberhalb Falkenstein...

Die Sturmschäden halten sich in Grenzen würd ich mal sagen, hauptsächlich wo viele Nadelbäume stehen liegt was quer. Nur an einer Stelle, oberhalb Rotenhang war gar kein Durchkommen, nicht mal zu Fuß...


----------



## Heimatloser (6. März 2010)

Hi,

War am Mittwoch oben.
Oberhalb Falkenstein war es in der Tat teilweise schwer zu fahren, da die Sonne den Schnee / das Eis angetaut hatte und zu schwerem Pappschnee gemacht hatte.
Zwischen Fuchstanz und Feldberg vor allem im untersten Stück starke Vereisung.
War ohne Spikes unterwegs, auf díesem einen Stück wären aber welche angebracht. Ansonsten nicht unbedingt nötig.


----------



## ghostbikersback (7. März 2010)

Heimatloser schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> War am Mittwoch oben.
> Oberhalb Falkenstein war es in der Tat teilweise schwer zu fahren, da die Sonne den Schnee / das Eis angetaut hatte und zu schwerem Pappschnee gemacht hatte.
> ...



Ich bin am Samstag gefahren, ist derzeit allerdings nur mit Spikes und auch damit nur begrenzt machbar. Ab 400m ist alles vereist und darüber liegen 10cm Neuschnee. Die Eisschicht hat Spurrinnen, Löcher und Dellen, die man durch den Neuschnee nicht sieht. Insbesondere die Spurrinnen sind nicht ohne, da man selbst mit Spikes beinahe null Halt hat. Ich konnte das bike ein paar mal nur mit Mühe wieder "einfangen", Kontrolle sieht jedenfalls anders aus...

Heute bin ich beim Skifahren gewesen, das war die bessere Wahl...ohne fortgeschrittene Fahrtechnik und Spikes würde ich den Taunus derzeit eher meiden.


----------



## karsten13 (8. März 2010)

ghostbikersback schrieb:


> Ich bin am Samstag gefahren, ist derzeit allerdings nur mit Spikes und auch damit nur begrenzt machbar. Ab 400m ist alles vereist und darüber liegen 10cm Neuschnee.



wir waren am Samstag auch unterwegs. Im Bereich Hohemark/Gickelsburg/Saalburg/Marmorstein war das Fahren im Neuschnee zwar anstrengend, aber problemlos ohne Spikes möglich. Wir sind allerdings auch nur bis 500 m hoch.

Dafür hatten die Räder so ihre Probleme, bei fast allen hat der Umwerfer irgendwann versagt - ausser beim Rohloff-Fahrer 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## sipaq (8. März 2010)

Ich war am Sonntag ein bißchen wandern (Hohemark --> Herzberg). Es ist überall (bis auf wenige sonnige Stellen) eine durchgehende Schneedecke, aber die Wanderer haben fast überall genug plattgetreten, dass es mit dem Bike gehen sollte. Das Fahren dürfte auch ohne Spikes möglich sein, eine griffige, weiche Gummimischung (ala 42A bei Maxxis oder Gooey Gluey bei Schwalbe) und entsprechend stark profilierte Reifen (also Fat Albert und aufwärts) sind aber sicher anzuraten.


----------



## Everstyle (8. März 2010)

@Andy1: finde den umgefallenen Baum einfach nur krass!!!


----------



## Ars Volandi (9. März 2010)

... die übliche Schneewehe am Altkönig  Bergab war's nett.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (12. März 2010)

ui, wieso leigt da schon wieder soviel schnee? ich dachte es hätte so viel getaut?


----------



## powderJO (15. März 2010)

wie schauts denn aktuell aus...?


----------



## sipaq (15. März 2010)

Am Mittwoch lag ab Hohemark überall noch Schnee (außer in einigen wenigen Sonnenspots). Und wenn ich mir die Feldberg-Webcam und die aktuellen Temperaturen auf dem Kleinen Feldberg so ansehe, dann wird sich seitdem wohl auch nichts wesentliches verändert haben. Wir waren froh, dass wir Spikes drauf hatten.

Wetter.de sagt auch erst ab Mittwoch wesentlich wärmeres Wetter (+11°C und mehr in Oberursel) voraus, so dass es wohl erst ab dann richtig zu tauen anfängt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (15. März 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Und wenn ich mir die Feldberg-Webcam und die aktuellen Temperaturen auf dem Kleinen Feldberg so ansehe, dann wird sich seitdem wohl auch nichts wesentliches verändert haben. Wir waren froh, dass wir Spikes drauf hatten.



merde. sieht ja aus wie auf malle letzte woche. habe echt genug vom schnee...


----------



## ghostbikersback (15. März 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


> wie schauts denn aktuell aus...?



Stand Sonntag: Ohne Spikes geht es derzeit etwa bis 600hm - darüber sind Spikes sehr zu empfehlen, insbesondere am Feldberg. Dort wird es wohl noch 1-2 Wochen brauchen bis alles wieder einigermaßen frei ist. 

"Unten" geht es aber schon ganz gut, die Region "Herzberg/Saalburg" ist schon nahezu frei.


----------



## DrMainhattan (15. März 2010)

wochenende temperaturmässig tauwetter aber auch leider regen...


----------



## Chiefwiggum82 (17. März 2010)

Also oberhalb vom Fuchstanz war es heut sehr Schneematschig, da nützen auch die Spikes nix, weil man sehr tief einsackt. Ich war heut mit 2,4er FA unterwegs, das ging auch nur schlecht....sonst wars sehr schön da oben...

Aber ich denke das dauert net mehr lange bei den Temperaturen...


----------



## BigTobi (17. März 2010)

Kann ich nur bestätigen.
War von Richtung Hessenpark hoch zum Sandplacken unterwegs.
Ab Höhe Sandplacken is es schon sehr matschig.
Mal abwarten was das WE so bringt


----------



## sipaq (18. März 2010)

Wir waren gestern Abend auf unserer AWB-Tour unterwegs, Erst auf der Herzberg-Seite und dann Richtung Sandplacken und Fuchstanz.

Auf der Herzberg-Seite liegt erst so ab ca. 550-600m der erste Schnee auf den breiten Wegen. Bis zum Sandplacken konnte man auch gut fahren (ich hatte vorne einen 2,1er Ice Spiker Pro drauf und hinten einen 2,4er Fat Albert). Wir wollten dann eigentlich den Japaner runter, aber der war im oberen Teil so weich vom Schnee, dass man überhaupt nicht vorankam. Deshalb sind wir via Tilmanweg rüber zum Fuchstanz. Da lag deutlich mehr Schnee und teilweise musste man schon recht heftig treten.

Runter sind wir dann über den unteren Maasbornweg. Böser Fehler! Im Käsbachtal liegt bis ca. 400m runter noch Schnee und selbst auf dem breiten Wanderweg mussten wir teilweise schieben, weil kein Vorwärtskommen mehr war. Wenn das Wetter aber so bleibt, sollte sich das zumindest bis zum WE entschärfen.


----------



## sipaq (22. März 2010)

War gestern oder am Samstag jemand oben? Laut Feldberg-Webcam ist der Gipfel ja jetzt nahezu schneefrei und die letzten Reste sollten aufgrund der Temperaturen ja eigentlich auch bald weg sein, aber mich würde interessieren, wie es an weniger sonnigen Stellen aktuell aussieht?


----------



## BigTobi (22. März 2010)

War am Samstag unterwegs. Da war der Weg ab den Sandplacken hoch zum Feldi noch voller Eis. Bis dahin ging es ohne Probleme.
Denke mal das es heute schon wieder ganz anders ausschaut


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (22. März 2010)

War gestern mittag mal von Königsteiner Seite zum Fuxi hoch. Bis dahin zwar etwas weich, aber vollkommen eisfrei. 20 m höher in Richtunf Feldi oder Altkönig war dann aber wieder Eis. Hätte man vielleicht umschieben können (Fahren ging definitiv nicht sicher), aber die eine Woche (schätz ich mal bei den aktuellen Temperaturen) hab ich dann auch noch Geduld.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (23. März 2010)

war am sonntag mal mit dem renner oben - wollte mir das ganze erst mal von der sicheren straße aus anschauen ;-). oberhalb 600hm sahen die hauptwege, die man von der straße aus immer wieder passiert bzw. einsehen kann noch ziemlich vereist aus. kann mir fast nicht vorstellen, dass das bis zum we weg ist...

und für alle, die auch mal mit dem renner unterwegs sind: die abfahrt vom feldi richtung rotes kreuz bitte nur sehr vorsichtig angehen. die straße ist in einem echt üblen zustand...


----------



## BigTobi (23. März 2010)

Die Strasse vom Sandplacken hoch zum Feldi ist im Móment gesperrt.
Da haben die anscheinend heute den Teer weggefräst.


----------



## Chiefwiggum82 (24. März 2010)

Endlich ist fast der ganze Schnee weg, nur vom Plateau bis zu Parkplatz runter is noch bisschen was da. Ansonsten ließ sich heut alles richtig gut fahren.

Zum Wetter heut muss ich net viel sagen...mein Beileid an alle die heut nicht fahren konnten/können.


----------



## Adrenalino (25. März 2010)

Chiefwiggum82 schrieb:


> Endlich ist fast der ganze Schnee weg, nur vom Plateau bis zu Parkplatz runter is noch bisschen was da. Ansonsten ließ sich heut alles richtig gut fahren.
> 
> Zum Wetter heut muss ich net viel sagen...mein Beileid an alle die heut nicht fahren konnten/können.



Heißt also daß es auch ab Fuchsi wieder frei ist? Da war ja noch Eis letztens.....


----------



## Chiefwiggum82 (25. März 2010)

Japp, in der Höhe war alles frei.....


----------



## Everstyle (25. März 2010)

Mal was anderes und doch im Zusammenhang, gestern ist mir aufgefallen, dass auf den Trails überall extrem viele dicke Äste  liegen und altbekannte flowige Trails plötzlich von Bäumen verblockt werden  (Blauer Punkt Herzberg z. B.)

Also Vorsicht, wenn ihr zum ersten Mal in der Saison irgendwo um die Ecke kommt... 

Gruß

Everstyle

_p. s. "...ja, Mama..."_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrMainhattan (25. März 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Mal was anderes und doch im Zusammenhang, gestern ist mir aufgefallen, dass auf den Trails überall extrem viele dicke Äste  liegen und altbekannte flowige Trails plötzlich von Bäumen verblockt werden  (Blauer Punkt Herzberg z. B.)
> 
> Also Vorsicht, wenn ihr zum ersten Mal in der Saison irgendwo um die Ecke kommt...
> 
> ...



Genau - im letzten Drittel des Harderwegs liegt ein Baum komplett quer, also obacht... ein Umgehungswegs links vorbei ist gerade dabei zu entstehen... wenn's also wieder eine Aktion vom Forstamt war - Glückwunsch zur Zerstörung des Baumes und Glückwunsch dass die Räder jetzt weiter links wo vorher niemand gefahren ist fahren...


----------



## Chiefwiggum82 (25. März 2010)

Naja, man muss ja fairerweise sagen, dass das Strumholz wohl bei der Schneelage noch nicht vollständig entsorgt werden konnte...


----------



## sipaq (26. März 2010)

Habe gerade mal einen Blick auf die Feldberg-Cam geworfen. Der letzte Schneehaufen ist soeben weggetaut. 

Hoffen wir mal, dass es so bleibt. Gestern früh haben sie nämlich im Wetterbericht fürs Wochenende angesagt, dass die Schneefallgrenze wieder auf bis zu 600m abfallen könnte...


----------



## wissefux (28. März 2010)

kleine schneefelder in gipfelnähe trotzen noch verzweifelt dem tauwetter, können uns aber nix mehr anhaben ...
schlimmer sind die zahlreichen umgestürzten bäume auf den trails und das viele kleinholz nach den stürmen ...


----------



## sipaq (1. April 2010)

Gestern Abend hats im Hochtaunus wieder geschneit. Wir sind bei unserer AWB-Tour oben am AK-Gipfel voll von einem Schneesturm erwischt worden. Gestern Abend fiel der Schnee so bis ca. 550m Höhe und ging dann in Regen über.

Ich gehe aber mal davon aus, dass die Sonne und die heutigen Tagestemperaturen recht schnell kurzen Prozess mit dem Schnee machen.


----------



## trekracer (1. April 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Gestern Abend hats im Hochtaunus wieder geschneit. Wir sind bei unserer AWB-Tour oben am AK-Gipfel voll von einem Schneesturm erwischt worden. Gestern Abend fiel der Schnee so bis ca. 550m Höhe und ging dann in Regen über.
> 
> Ich gehe aber mal davon aus, dass die Sonne und die heutigen Tagestemperaturen recht schnell kurzen Prozess mit dem Schnee machen.


Also vor zwei Stunden hatte der Berg noch eine weisse Kappe und es war unangenehm kalt (1-2 Grad).


----------



## sipaq (1. April 2010)

Die Feldberg-Cam zeigt, dass mittlerweile wieder alles weggetaut ist.


----------



## .t1mo (7. April 2010)

Ist am Sonntag jemand von Euch am Feldberg unterwegs? Wenn das Wetter hält werde ich mich Sonntag mal auf den Weg machen...


----------



## Adrenalino (11. April 2010)

Wir waren gestern unterwegs, Altkönig/Fuchsi/Feldi/Pferdskopf/Sandplacken, hervorragende Verhältnisse - so trockene Trails hab ich selbst im Sommer nicht erlebt 
Wer Zeit hat sollte HEUTE noch hoch!


----------



## frankweber (11. April 2010)

heute Schnee Hagel und Lausigkalt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flipster (16. April 2010)

heute morgen strahlender sonnenschein und blauer himmel einfach nur geil!


----------



## Chris360 (16. April 2010)

Ist jemand morgen oben?

Wer kann was zu den Verhältnissen sagen? Habe keine Lust, im Matsch zu fahren (glaube aber, dass es zurzeit ziemlich trocken sein müsste).

Gruss,

Chris


----------



## flipster (16. April 2010)

ich bin heut morgen von bad homburg über saalburg und sandplacken zum plateau gefahren und es war alles total trocken- ideale bedingungen und am wochenende wirds auch noch wärmer


----------



## wissefux (16. April 2010)

war eben oben. alles herrlich trocken  bis auf die üblichen matschstellen, die es meist auch im sommer noch gibt ...


----------



## Chiefwiggum82 (16. April 2010)

War auch eben oben, bei mir hats in Strömen geregnet.....

Ne war natürlich schön, aber im schatten is es immer noch bissi frisch....

Von Vulkanasche war übrigens nix zu sehen...


----------



## Chris360 (16. April 2010)

Super, dann bin ich morgen im Taunus unterwegs. Freu mich schon


----------



## BigTobi (16. April 2010)

Bedingungen sind echt perfekt.


----------



## Chris360 (17. April 2010)

Bist Dus, Stahlwade?


----------



## CubeAms125 (17. April 2010)

BigTobi schrieb:


> Bedingungen sind echt perfekt.



Kannst du mir sagen wo das 2. Bild aufgenommen wurde? Sieht nach einem netten Trail aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (17. April 2010)

ich schätze mal, dass das der Weg auf den Herzberg sein könnte - der Weg, der Seitlich hochführt und dann oben an der Kreuzung kurz vorm Herzberg rauskommt. RISCHTISCH?


----------



## BigTobi (17. April 2010)

Das zwote Bild is der Trail vom Feldi runter.
Oben am großen Stein wo die Bänke stehen links ab.
Bei uns heist der "Ziegenpfad" 


@ Chris360


----------



## sipaq (17. April 2010)

CubeAms125 schrieb:


> Kannst du mir sagen wo das 2. Bild aufgenommen wurde? Sieht nach einem netten Trail aus.


Das ist der X-Trail vom Feldi runter.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. April 2010)

Yepp - das ist er


----------



## Chris360 (18. April 2010)

So gute Verhältnisse gestern beim Biken gehabt 

Bis auf die Verbindungsstrecke Sandplacken-Hohemark (roter Punkt): Da liegen einige Bäume quer.

Aber der Untergrund war teilweise staubtrocken


----------



## Chiefwiggum82 (21. April 2010)

Sehr kalt heute oben (4°C).....brrrr und Graupelschauer

....zieht euch nicht zu dünn an....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (22. April 2010)

Als ich so gegen 19.30 Uhr oben war ging es eigentlich. Es war zwar kühl (4°C), aber sonnig und nur leicht windig.


----------



## .t1mo (22. April 2010)

War Sonntag auch, das erste mal dieses Jahr oben. Ein Traum das Wetter


----------



## QUADRAL (30. April 2010)

Dienstag das erste mal dieses Jahr da gewesen. Super Wetter. Trockene Trails und einfach nur Spass pur!!!


----------



## caroka (12. Mai 2010)

Bitte mal morgen von Fuchstanz und Altkönig berichten.


----------



## wissefux (9. November 2010)

aus gegebenen anlass


----------



## sipaq (9. November 2010)

Hab mich schon gefragt, wann der Thread wieder hochgeholt wird  Der erste Schnee am Feldi ist sicherlich ein guter Anlass, Fux.


----------



## theobviousfaker (9. November 2010)

Is nich wahr


----------



## Speedskater (9. November 2010)

Guggsdu Webcam


----------



## Chiefwiggum82 (9. November 2010)

Jetzt trennt sich wieder die Spreu vom Hefeweizen!!!


----------



## theobviousfaker (9. November 2010)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Guggsdu Webcam



Hab ich schon, gleich nach meiner ersten Trauer. Der Schnee ist ja gar nicht das Problem, die begleitenden Temperaturen machen mich immer traurig 



Chiefwiggum82 schrieb:


> Jetzt trennt sich wieder die Spreu vom Hefeweizen!!![/IMG][/URL]



 Im Schnee zu fahren ist doch wieder etwas besonders geiles. Dat bisschen Temperatur kriegt mich net klein  Guten Rutsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigTobi (9. November 2010)

@ Chiefwiggum82

das Bild is aber vom letzten Winter 
lag den schon so viel Schnee da oben ?


----------



## Speedskater (9. November 2010)

Dominik, wenn richtig Schnee liegt fahren wir zusammen auf den Feldberg. 
Mit Schuhheizung gibt es auch keine kalten Füsse.


----------



## Adrenalino (9. November 2010)

Schnee? Eis? Winter? Kälte?



Dazu fällt mir nur das hier ein :


----------



## Hopi (9. November 2010)

Chiefwiggum82 schrieb:


> Jetzt trennt sich wieder die Spreu vom Hefeweizen!!!



Wie geil  am Sonntag sind wir noch mit dem DH-Skateboard auf der Wiese rum gerutscht. Und bald kann man wieder zum Board greifen 

I  Snow


----------



## Speedskater (9. November 2010)

Michael, ja ich weiß die Kälte ist Kacke, das weisse Zeug ist aber witzig.
Wir nehmen dich mit, möchtest Du eine Schuheitzung, welche die Wohlfühltemperatur im Schuh konstant hält?


----------



## Adrenalino (9. November 2010)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Michael, ja ich weiß die Kälte ist Kacke, das weisse Zeug ist aber witzig.
> Wir nehmen dich mit, möchtest Du eine Schuheitzung, welche die Wohlfühltemperatur im Schuh konstant hält?



Die Temperatur im Schuh ist mittlerweile kein Problem mehr, wenn es wirklich saukalt ist behelfe ich mir mit den Dingern hier :

http://www.heatpack.de/Fusswaermer-Sohlenwaermer-Groesse-S-M-10er-Vorteilspack

Die Teile sind echt ne Wucht 

Bei mäßig kalten Temperaturen geht es mit den Winterschuhen und Neoprenüberzieher wunderbar.

Ich kann den Winter an sich nicht leiden.

Danke für`s Mitfahrangebot aber ich bleibe lieber im Tal  Ich sag dir Bescheid wenn`s durch die Wetterau geht.


----------



## theobviousfaker (10. November 2010)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Dominik, wenn richtig Schnee liegt fahren wir zusammen auf den Feldberg.
> Mit Schuhheizung gibt es auch keine kalten Füsse.



 Angebot akzeptiert


----------



## Chiefwiggum82 (10. November 2010)

@All

Natürlich ist das Bild von letztem Jahr gewesen....siehe Fotoalbum...

Sollte nur ein Vorgeschmacksbild sein auf das was uns wieder bevorstehen soll...


----------



## Hopi (10. November 2010)

Chiefwiggum82 schrieb:


> @All
> 
> Natürlich ist das Bild von letztem Jahr gewesen....siehe Fotoalbum...
> 
> Sollte nur ein Vorgeschmacksbild sein auf das was uns wieder bevorstehen soll...




Ist doch egal von wann das Bild ist  der Schnee kommt bestimmt  und von mir aus kann es wie im letzten Winter sein. Wurde ja mal langsam Zeit, dass es wieder richtige Winter gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (10. November 2010)

au ja... Hopi.. bürgst Du da persönlich für?? *gg*

wenn das wieder ein so goiler, schneereicher Winter wird.. muss ich wohl neben den obligatorischen Spikes noch ein paar Schlammreifen für den Schnee koooofn... hmm *kopfkratz*


----------



## Adrenalino (10. November 2010)

Alles Winterfreaks hier, typisch Mitteleuropäer - hiiiiilfeeeeee 

Ich persönlich hoffe auf das Wetterphänomäen der La Nina und einem daraus resultierenden normalen bis milden Winter und net so ne Kältehölle wie letztes Jahr 

Oberhalb 600m kanns vor mir aus schneien, damit ihr euren Spaß habt


----------



## Hopi (10. November 2010)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Oberhalb 600m kanns vor mir aus schneien, damit ihr euren Spaß habt



Geht leider nicht  das Gefälle am Victoria ist ideal zum Kicker bauen  ich benötige dort also wieder eine Schneehöhe von 50 - 80 cm


----------



## worstcase_ffm (10. November 2010)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Die Temperatur im Schuh ist mittlerweile kein Problem mehr, wenn es wirklich saukalt ist behelfe ich mir mit den Dingern hier :
> 
> http://www.heatpack.de/Fusswaermer-Sohlenwaermer-Groesse-S-M-10er-Vorteilspack
> 
> Die Teile sind echt ne Wucht



Die Dinger verbrauchen sich aber, richtig? Gibts nicht auch sowas wie die Handwaermer mit dem Klick, die man immer wieder in heisses Wasser legen kann um sie aufzuladen, nur halt fuer die Fuesse?


----------



## Adrenalino (10. November 2010)

worstcase_ffm schrieb:


> Die Dinger verbrauchen sich aber, richtig? Gibts nicht auch sowas wie die Handwaermer mit dem Klick, die man immer wieder in heisses Wasser legen kann um sie aufzuladen, nur halt fuer die Fuesse?



Ich meine davon gelesen zu haben, nur wo war das noch? Was ich noch in Erinnerung habe ist, daß diese Teile nach dem neuerlichen "aufladen" nicht mehr dolle funktioniert haben, zudem läd sich das Gel, welches sich in den Sohlen befindet, nach Ende der Heizdauer untem im Schuh mit der Kälte auf und man bekommt quasi noch kältere Füße! 

Ich bleib bei meinen o.g. Sohlen, werde mir da gleich ein 10er oder 20er Vorratspack zulegen. Gibt`s für kleines Geld im Netz.....aber och hoffe trotzdem weiterhin auf einen moderaten Winter


----------



## Chiefwiggum82 (10. November 2010)

Also ich bin mit den ganzen Winter mit meinen ollen Adidas Sommerschuhen gefahren. Überschuhe drüber und Pasta! Das hat man immer mollige Füsse.

Viel wichtiger finde ich ne Helmmütze, vor allem wenn man so ne Fleischkappe drunter hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (10. November 2010)

worstcase_ffm schrieb:


> Die Dinger verbrauchen sich aber, richtig? Gibts nicht auch sowas wie die Handwaermer mit dem Klick, die man immer wieder in heisses Wasser legen kann um sie aufzuladen, nur halt fuer die Fuesse?



Ich habe mir so was gebaut. In dem Rohr sind 2 18650er Li-Ion Akkus und eine Regelelektronik, in der Sole befindet sich im Zehenbereich eine Heizdraht und ein Temperatursensor. Bei Nennspannung der Akkus liefert das Ganze ca. 3,5 W Heizleistung und mit einem Poti in der Temeraturregelung stellt man die Wohlfühltemperatur ein, wenn diese erreicht ist wird die Heizung abgeschaltet und wenn die Temperatur unterschritten wird wieder eingeschaltet. Nach einer 5 Stunden Tour hat man immernoch warme Füsse. Die Röhrchen schiebt man einfach in die Schwuchtelhose.


----------



## wissefux (10. November 2010)

leute, nix gegen heizung im schuh für euch weicheier, aber wie ist dann eigentlich das wetter aufm feldi ? 

kommt in den plauschfred oder macht einen schuhwärmer-thread auf und gut ist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. November 2010)

Speedskater schrieb:


>



Damit würde ich es aber nicht am Flughafen durch die Sicherheitskontrollen versuchen  



wissefux schrieb:


> ..., aber wie ist dann eigentlich das wetter aufm feldi ?



Mensch Fux - Bitte nicht so themen- und sachorientiert; schau' doch einfach auf der Webcam nach 



wissefux schrieb:


> kommt in den plauschfred oder macht einen schuhwärmer-thread auf und gut ist



Kommt Ihr nicht zum Plauschfred, kommt der Plauschfred zu Euch


----------



## Adrenalino (10. November 2010)

Ich kann da nix verwerfliches dran finden wenn man sich im Wetter-Thread für den Feldi darüber unterhält, wie man den bevorstehenden Winter beim biken gut übersteht 

Leben und leben lassen 

Also gut, zum W-Ende sind nochmal richtig milde Temperaturen angesagt, der viele Regen dürfte aber die Trails ziemlich rutschig gemacht haben, oder?


----------



## Hopi (10. November 2010)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Die Temperatur im Schuh ist mittlerweile kein Problem mehr, wenn es wirklich saukalt ist behelfe ich mir mit den Dingern hier :
> 
> http://www.heatpack.de/Fusswaermer-Sohlenwaermer-Groesse-S-M-10er-Vorteilspack
> 
> ...



Muss ich auch sagen, die heatpack Sachen sind ideal, man kann sie auch immer auf Verdacht im Rucksack haben.


----------



## theobviousfaker (10. November 2010)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Also gut, zum W-Ende sind nochmal richtig milde Temperaturen angesagt, der viele Regen dürfte aber die Trails ziemlich rutschig gemacht haben, oder?



Ich war am Sonntag im Taunus und fand es gar nicht rutschig, obwohl alles feucht war. Bin jedenfalls noch gefahren wie im Sommer  Ok heute hats ja nochmal ordentlich gepieselt, könnte sein, dass es jetzt tatsächlich rutschiger wird.



Chiefwiggum82 schrieb:


> Also ich bin mit den ganzen Winter mit meinen ollen Adidas Sommerschuhen gefahren. Überschuhe drüber und Pasta! Das hat man immer mollige Füsse.


Mein Königreich für deine Füße!!


----------



## karsten13 (21. November 2010)

ich glaub der Winter ist da


----------



## Heimatloser (21. November 2010)

Geiles Bild und kann das nur bestätigen. Heute war es schon echt kalt.


----------



## sipaq (23. November 2010)

Schaut mal auf die Feldi-Webcam. Der erste Schnee ist gefallen.


----------



## QUADRAL (23. November 2010)

Neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin. Keine Lust auf Kälte. Echt schönes Bild hast da geschossen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Brian (23. November 2010)

der erste Schnee lag schon vor zwei Wochen auf dem Feldberg.


----------



## trekracer (2. Dezember 2010)

Wenn ich heute nicht arbeiten müsste, würd ich mir die Kamera schnappen und mit dem Auto aufn Feldberg fahren. So ein geniales Wetter wie heute gibts nur alle paar Jahre mal.

Fahren dürfte dagegen weniger Spass machen.
Letztes Wochenende war ja prima, aber momentan hats wohl zuviel Neuschnee. Der wird hoffentlich bis Samstag noch ordentlich festgetreten, dann gehts Sa/So wieder zum Fahren hoch.


----------



## nikolauzi (2. Dezember 2010)

trekracer schrieb:


> ...und mit dem Auto aufn Feldberg fahren...



Bäh, mit'm Rad ist's viiiel schöner War gestern Abend unterwegs, war nicht so einfach, aber toll 
Fahren ist halt ein "wenig" anstrengender und der Wind gestern war äußerst gemein, vor allem bei der Abfahrt!

Der Nikolauzi


----------



## Roland1 (3. Dezember 2010)

Heute 15:30 am Altkönig. Wintermärchen. Der Schnee ist sehr trocken und pulverig. Auf den Haupwegen zum Fuchstanz und Feldberg ist der Schnee festgetreten und gut befahrbar.

Auffahrt: zum Altkönig das meiste geschoben
Temperatur: Saukalt
Abfahrt Richtung Fuchstanz: Da der Schnee keine gute Unterlage hat sondern lose auf Wurzeln und Steinen liegt ist das ein ziemliches Gerutsche. Fahrbar, wenn man auf Style komplett verzichtet


----------



## nikolauzi (4. Dezember 2010)

Bin gerade auch noch oben unterwegs gewesen. Angenehm "warm" im Vergleich zum Mittwoch
Schnee ist gut fahrbar, mit 2.5ern wär's noch schöner gewesen, aber weiter unten sind Spikereifen stellenweise schon sicherer.

Größter Gefahrenpunkt: Kreisel Königstein!
Durch die geschlossene Schneedecke sieht man die Fahrspuren nicht und Ortsfremde (Weihnachtsmarkt) meinen, einen normalen Kreisel vor sich zu haben, d.h. die fahren auf der rechten Spur komplett rum 
Hätte mich beinahe einer erwischt

Der Nikolauzi


----------



## bikebecker (10. Dezember 2010)

Hallo

Heute am Feldberg 



aber nur mit Schneeschuhen.
(Foto leider nur mit dem Handy)

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## powderJO (16. Dezember 2010)

wie siehts denn aus im moment? fahrbar ohne spikes?


----------



## Hopi (16. Dezember 2010)

Wenn Du auf die festen Stellen kommst, sollte das noch gehen, ich war am Dienstag mit dem Snowboard oben und fand es erstaunlich wenig glatt gerodelt. Aber da es jetzt schneit, kann ich dir nicht sagen wie es morgen dort aussieht.


----------



## nikolauzi (16. Dezember 2010)

Gestern Abend habe ich eine lange Tour gemacht bis Höhe Fuchstanz.
Auf den plattgetrampelten Pfaden ging's ohne Spikes (2.5Zöller) ganz gut von der Hohemark aus, zwar vereist, aber bergauf fahrbar.
Dann um den Altkönig rum, da wurde der Schnee schon tiefer, locker 30cm+. 
Da es auf den Hauptwegen runter zu glatt war, bin ich dann das schwarze Rechteck nach Falkenstein gefahren, war wohl die beste Wahl vom Untergrund als auch vom Spaßfaktor her
Oben ist es gestern Abend aufgeklart, aber es war angenehme -6° "warm".

Nun wird's aber bestimmt wieder ganz anders aussehen, habe eben 10-15cm vor der Haustüre (also im "Tal") weggeschippt

Der Nikolauzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (17. Dezember 2010)

danke. mal sehen - vielleicht probiere ich es mal am we.


----------



## wissefux (17. Dezember 2010)

hab mal eben schnell die spikes montiert und bin mal kurz ins gelände.
weit kam ich nicht und viel schieben mußte ich auch. der schnee ist einfach noch zu weich und kaum festgetreten. am besten ging es noch im ungespurten tiefschnee, aber auch nur, wenn es eben war ...

mag sein, dass es in den stärker frequentierten gegenden rund um feldberg/fuxtanz schon besser geht, aber was hilft es, wenn man nicht mal ansatzweise in die nähe kommt ...

also warten wir mal ab, auf das die richtige eiszeit bald beginne


----------



## Milass (19. Dezember 2010)

wie sehen denn die straßen aus, kommt man mit dem auto hoch? und wie sind die bedingungen für snowboard/ski? wollte nochmal bisschen trainieren bevor s in den urlaub geht


----------



## Hopi (19. Dezember 2010)

Milass schrieb:


> wie sehen denn die straßen aus, kommt man mit dem auto hoch? und wie sind die bedingungen für snowboard/ski? wollte nochmal bisschen trainieren bevor s in den urlaub geht



heute Mittag ging es noch mit den Strassen, Boarden ist gut ausser Du bist jemand der um sein Board Angst hat. Wir waren am kleinen Feldberg, sehr geil zum Tiefschnee surfen, aber kommt schon mal vor, dass man von etwas im Schnee eine Scharte in den Belag bekommt.
Ach ja, Schneebruch ist auch nicht ohne, neben uns kam eine Baumkrone (ca. 3-4m länge) runter. Die kam ohne Vorwarnung, zum Glück war es ca. 30m neben uns. Aber war trotzdem total geil


----------



## cleiende (20. Dezember 2010)

Milass schrieb:


> wie sehen denn die straßen aus, kommt man mit dem auto hoch? und wie sind die bedingungen für snowboard/ski? wollte nochmal bisschen trainieren bevor s in den urlaub geht



Waren am Samstag an der heimlichen Wiese 1A.


----------



## nikolauzi (29. Dezember 2010)

Bedingungen oben sind im Moment sehr gut, Spikes braucht man eher für das Tal... Mit groben Reifen kann man ganz gut auf dem festgetrampelten Schnee fahren, geht sogar recht leicht 
Einzig die Spuren der Schlitten sorgen für ein wenig Abwechslung

Der Nikolauzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ND1971 (30. Dezember 2010)

servus, 

bin heute die wab hohemark - fuchstanz - feldberg  
hoch/ runter

bis zum fuchstanz wars ganz gut zu fahren. weiter hoch wegen der spurrillen grenzwertig fahrbar aber möglich. das letzte stück zum gipfel war dann schluss mit fahren, weil die schlitten den schnee aufgehäuft und tiefe bodenwellen verursacht haben...

...das hat die sonne oben aber wieder gut gemacht 

runter wars auf jeden fall auch ein erlebnis !


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (1. Januar 2011)

Servus,
gestern bin ich von Kronberg über Hohemark und Saalburg aufgebrochen. 
Die Hauptwege gehen einigermaßen. Aber auch nur die. Auf der halben Strecke zwichen Saalburg und Sandplacken habe ich aufgegeben, weil die 30 cm breite Trampelspur so ungleichmäßig fest ist, dass das Fahren wirklich keinen Spass macht.
Manche Wege sind geräumt, da geht das Fahren sehr gut. Dort wo nur "getrampelt" wurde, ist es eher mühseelig. Leider kann man absolut nicht vorhersagen, welche Wege nun befahrbar sind. 
Mir bekannt befahrbar sind die Hauptrouten: Kronberg - Hohemark - Saalburg, Feldberg - Fuchstanz - Falkenstein - Kronberg, Große Kurve - Fuchstanz, Hohemark - Oberer Maßbornweg bis kurz vor Fuchstanz.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Januar 2011)

Onkel Jürgen schrieb:


> Servus,
> gestern bin ich von Kronberg über Hohemark und Saalburg aufgebrochen.
> Die Hauptwege gehen einigermaßen. Aber auch nur die. Auf der halben Strecke zwichen Saalburg und Sandplacken habe ich aufgegeben, weil die 30 cm breite Trampelspur so ungleichmäßig fest ist, dass das Fahren wirklich keinen Spass macht.
> Manche Wege sind geräumt, da geht das Fahren sehr gut. Dort wo nur "getrampelt" wurde, ist es eher mühseelig. Leider kann man absolut nicht vorhersagen, welche Wege nun befahrbar sind.
> Mir bekannt befahrbar sind die Hauptrouten: Kronberg - Hohemark - Saalburg, Feldberg - Fuchstanz - Falkenstein - Kronberg, Große Kurve - Fuchstanz, Hohemark - Oberer Maßbornweg bis kurz vor Fuchstanz.



Das kann ich so zu 100% unterschreiben!

Ich bin von Niederreifenberg (Haustür) gestartet und bis zum Roten Kreuz mehr gelaufen wie gefahren.    Puuuh...  

Ab dem RK lief es dann, bis auf wenige Stellen, eigentlich ganz gut.. 


Happy new year!!


----------



## trekracer (1. Januar 2011)

Wirklich sinnvoll fahren ist momentan leider nicht drin.
Ich war heut am Feldberg Schlitten fahren. An Radfahren ist da oben absolut nicht zu denken. Immer noch zuviel lockerer Schnee. Selbst Schlittenfahren hat nicht wirklich Spass gemacht.


----------



## prodigy (2. Januar 2011)

Wie waren heute von Hohemark über den unteren Maasbornweg zum Fuchstanz hoch und dann weiter zum Windeck, über die Nordseite zum Feldi hoch. War alles sehr gut fahrbar (fahrbare Wegbreite ca. 80cm) bis auf die letzten Meter zum Feldbergplateau was von den Schlitten zu zerfurcht war.

Runter dann über den X-Trail, der vom Schnee total eingeebnet wurde, weiter Richtung kleiner Feldberg, dann den Trail runter zum Fuchstanz und über den grünen Balkenweg zurück zur Hohemark.
Bei den Trails runter musste man etwas aufpassen, die getrampelten Pfade sind sehr schmal (ca. 20-30 cm, prima Training für Log Rides), ein verlassen des komprimierten Bereichs wird sofort mit einbrechen des Vorderrades bis zu Radachse bestraft, was den Flow doch etwas stört 
Auch die Längsrillen der Rodler erfordern sehr konzentriertes Fahren, ansonsten konnte man es gut laufen lassen und das Wandervolk war heute ausnahmslos freundlich und kooperierend 

Hat total Spaß gemacht heute 

Hier noch ein Bild vom X-Trail


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Januar 2011)

Ich war heute auch oben...  
Haben _WIR_ uns vielleicht bei einem Kaffee am Kiosk unterhalten?

Gruß


----------



## nikolauzi (3. Januar 2011)

Bin vorhin über Kronberg, Fuchstanz, Feldberg hochgefahren und es ging ebenfalls recht gut. Vom Windeck der Fußweg hoch ist mit guter Kondition und Fahrtechnik fahrbar, mußte allerdings 5m schieben, da ein paar Rodler an dem steilsten Stück versucht haben, den Linksverkehr einzuführen
Runter ist schon volle Konzentration gefragt, besonders mit 2.1er Reifen...
Aber im Tal auf den Feldwegen habe ich die Spikes gebraucht...

Tolle Winterlandschaft da oben

Der Nikolauzi


----------



## nikolauzi (4. Januar 2011)

Wer jetzt gerade oben ist, hat Glück gehabt, der kann die partielle SoFi sehen.
Hier unten im Tal ist leider nur Suppe und dunkel

Der Nikolauzi


----------



## Chiefwiggum82 (5. Januar 2011)

Das war ein Traum von einem Wetter!!! Aber -5 war schon ganz schön kalt. 

Ansonsten sind diese Buckel und Spuren von den Schlitten ne Katastrophe.


----------



## bonusheft (15. Januar 2011)

Wie sieht es eigentlich mittlerweile aus im Taunus? Sind zumindest die unteren Lagen wieder befahrbar oder versinkt man noch überall im Sulz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chiefwiggum82 (15. Januar 2011)

Bin heut oben gewesen.

Unten ist Matsch, so ab 700m ist noch viel Schnee und Eis (festgedappelt). Zudem liegen sehr viele Bäume und Äste rum.

Hinterher sah ich aus wie ein Wildschwein...

So richtig dolle war das noch nicht.


----------



## BigTobi (16. Januar 2011)

Heute waren sogar die Harvester in der Nähe vom Hessenpark unterwegs.
Die machen nichtma am Sonntag Pause. Dazu sehen die Wege aus wie Sau.


----------



## Chiefwiggum82 (16. Januar 2011)

Kann ich nur bestätigen, kam gestern aus Richtung Saalburg. Da ham se ordentlich die Natur geschützt! Mit dem Matschigen Boden...versaut jeden Weg...


----------



## theobviousfaker (16. Januar 2011)

Heute habe ich eindeutige Baumfäll-Markierungen auf der Auffahrt zum Lindenberg (von Hohemark kommend) gesehen. Diesen wunderschönen Trail können wir wohl auch abschreiben. (Und wenn ich die Makierungen richtig interpretiere wird erstmal so gefällt, dass alles quer überm Weg liegt.)

Die Auffahrt vom Sandplacken zum Feldi ist zu großen Teilen nicht befahrbar. Ein komischer Schnee-Eis-Mix + viele Bäume und wenn kein Schnee liegt natürlich sehr weicher Boden. Man sollte also wesentlich mehr Zeit einrechnen wenn man durch den Wald nach oben will (und auf Tragepassagen einstellen).

Der Pflasterweg zwischen Fuxi und WM ist nicht gescheit befahrbar, tiefer vereister Schnee.


----------



## wartool (17. Januar 2011)

die Strecke vom Roßkopf runter Richtung Sandplacken ist auch durch Harvester "verbreitert" worden :-(


----------



## ghostbikersback (19. Januar 2011)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Heute habe ich eindeutige Baumfäll-Markierungen auf der Auffahrt zum Lindenberg (von Hohemark kommend) gesehen. Diesen wunderschönen Trail können wir wohl auch abschreiben. (Und wenn ich die Makierungen richtig interpretiere wird erstmal so gefällt, dass alles quer überm Weg liegt.)
> 
> Die Auffahrt vom Sandplacken zum Feldi ist zu großen Teilen nicht befahrbar. Ein komischer Schnee-Eis-Mix + viele Bäume und wenn kein Schnee liegt natürlich sehr weicher Boden. Man sollte also wesentlich mehr Zeit einrechnen wenn man durch den Wald nach oben will (und auf Tragepassagen einstellen).
> 
> Der Pflasterweg zwischen Fuxi und WM ist nicht gescheit befahrbar, tiefer vereister Schnee.




Wie sieht es denn mittlerweile aus, war jemand in den letzten Tagen unterwegs? 

Liegen im Wald noch Schnee-/Eisreste und falls ja ab welcher Höhe?


----------



## wartool (19. Januar 2011)

kurz vor dem Fuchstanz liegt noch bissl Schnee (zumindest lag der dort vorgestern noch)
ansonsten sehr sporadisch.. nimm lieber Schlammreifen ;-) Nahezu jeder Trail ist mom ein eigener Bachlauf!


----------



## ghostbikersback (19. Januar 2011)

wartool schrieb:


> kurz vor dem Fuchstanz liegt noch bissl Schnee (zumindest lag der dort vorgestern noch)
> ansonsten sehr sporadisch.. nimm lieber Schlammreifen ;-) Nahezu jeder Trail ist mom ein eigener Bachlauf!



Ok, danke. Zum WE hin soll es ja wieder kälter werden und evtl. ein bisschen schneien. Wenn da jetzt noch Altschnee/Eis vorhanden ist kann das ja mitunter recht tückisch werden, wenn man ohne Spikes unterwegs ist...

Geht mir eigentlich nur um die Frage, ob man zur Sicherheit Spikereifen aufziehen sollte oder, ob fette Reifen ohne Nägel reichen...nehme an, dass bis etwa 600m alles frei ist?


----------



## theobviousfaker (19. Januar 2011)

ghostbikersback schrieb:


> Geht mir eigentlich nur um die Frage, ob man zur Sicherheit Spikereifen aufziehen sollte oder, ob fette Reifen ohne Nägel reichen...nehme an, dass bis etwa 600m alles frei ist?



Ja unter 600 ist es schneefrei. Dafür extrem nass, Brillen sind eine gute Idee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nikolauzi (20. Januar 2011)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Ja unter 600 ist es schneefrei. Dafür extrem nass, Brillen sind eine gute Idee.



Naja, gestern war der Weg vom Fuchstanz Richtung Reichenbachtal voll mit Schnee und darunter Eis. Aber mit dicken Reifen und ein wenig Vorsicht dennoch gut zu fahren. Es hatte gestern Abend auch noch ein wenig geschneit. Zum WE wird's sicher wieder lustig

Man sollte auf jeden Fall bergab aufpassen, daß man nicht von einer Eisfläche überrascht wird!

Der Nikolauzi


----------



## Chiefwiggum82 (21. Januar 2011)

Also heut von Falkenstein, durchs Reichenbachtal zum Fuchstanz leichtes Eis, aber noch mit normalen Reifen zu fahren. Ab Fuchstanz Eis mit 2-3cm festem Schnee drauf, fährt sich auch gut. Ab Windeck is wieder weniger Eis.

Dazu die Sonne heut, -3°C und kein Wind. Toll!!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. Januar 2011)

Mensch, Mensch, Mensch,..... ihr habt vielleicht eine Zeit!!


----------



## nikolauzi (23. Januar 2011)

Gestern war ich noch eine Runde fahren in der Dämmerung und bin dann im Dunkeln vom Fuchstanz Richtung Reichenbachtal abgefahren.

Da hatte ich dann eine sehr interessante Begegnung:
Vor mir tat sich ein Schatten auf, wie bei einem Schlittenfahrer, der Boden war da allerdings schon unfahrbar für Schlitten.
Also ich dann näher kam, sah ich im Lichtkegel, daß das ein Rollstuhlfahrer war! 
Bei einem netten Gespräch stellte sich dann raus, daß der da auch hochgefahren ist, reife Leistung
Es gibt halt auch nach vielen Jahren Taunus immer wieder Überraschungen!

Der Nikolauzi


----------



## Chiefwiggum82 (23. Januar 2011)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Mensch, Mensch, Mensch,..... ihr habt vielleicht eine Zeit!!



Schichtarbeit hat doch auch was für sich....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. Januar 2011)

Chiefwiggum82 schrieb:


> Schichtarbeit hat doch auch was für sich....



Da hast du recht!! Aber ich gönne es dir/euch.. 

Freue mich doch auch immer über aktuelle Bilder. 

Ich selbst kann den "_Haus_"-Berg vom Küchenfenster fast greifen, aber z. Zt. bin ich an´s Bett gefesselt..   Hab so ´ne kleine Viruskrippe an der Backe! 
-M I S T-    

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chiefwiggum82 (24. Januar 2011)

Na dann gute Besserung!!!


----------



## Hornisborn (24. Januar 2011)

Muss hier mal ne Zwischenfrage stellen und zwar an die Spikefahrer. Dieses Jahr habe ich mir auch mal ein Satz gegönt, da mir letzten Winter die doch dauerhaft fereisten Wege auf den Sack gingen. 
Bei dem Momentanen Wetter bräuchte man eigentlich keine mehr. Last ihr eure drauf, oder wechselt ihr ständig die Reifen? 
Habe mit den dingern noch nicht soviel erfahrung, wegen der haltbarkeit gemacht.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. Januar 2011)

Also in "_Noi-Onschbach_" und Umgebung sind sie z. Zt. überflüssig, _mMn_. 
So war´s zumindest letzte Woche in Richtung Hessenpark,Wintermühle..

Hier in Reifenberg, in Richtung Rotes Kreuz sind noch Teilstücke mit Eis dabei. Mein Kumpel war eben auf einen Krankenbesuch da und hatte noch Spikes drauf.


----------



## Hornisborn (24. Januar 2011)

Seit dem der Schnee hier unten weg ist konnte ich aus Zeit gründen nicht mehr fahren, aber heute muss ich raus und wenn geht´s eh fast immer erstmal auf den Feldberg.


----------



## ghostbikersback (24. Januar 2011)

Hornisborn schrieb:


> Muss hier mal ne Zwischenfrage stellen und zwar an die Spikefahrer. Dieses Jahr habe ich mir auch mal ein Satz gegönt, da mir letzten Winter die doch dauerhaft fereisten Wege auf den Sack gingen.
> Bei dem Momentanen Wetter bräuchte man eigentlich keine mehr. Last ihr eure drauf, oder wechselt ihr ständig die Reifen?
> Habe mit den dingern noch nicht soviel erfahrung, wegen der haltbarkeit gemacht.



Ich wechsle bzw. baue die Laufräder um. Mit Spikes auf Asphalt ist es schon schwer, rollt wie ein Panzer und klingt auch so...außerdem sind die Dinger bleischwer und mit 2.1 Zoll sehr schmal. 

Oberhalb von 600-700m muss man allerdings derzeit mit "normalen" Reifen etwas aufpassen, da sind noch ein paar eisige Stellen vorhanden. Darunter funktioniert es allerdings wunderbar. Rosskopf, Marmorstein und Metzgerpfad sind nahezu komplett frei!


----------



## Chiefwiggum82 (24. Januar 2011)

Spikes bringen eigentlich nur was, wenn die Wege vereist oder festgefahren sind. Im Schnee sind die eher hinderlich. Im Zweifel bei Schnee einfach etwas weniger Luft in den normalen Reifen fahren. 

Das Dumme ist zurzeit eigentlich, dass sich die Notwendigkeit täglich ändert je nachdem ob das Eis antaut, oder wieder fest gefroren ist.

Ich wechsel die Reifen immer vor dem fahren wenns nötig ist. Man kann sich auch immer ein bißchen an der Feldbergcam orientieren. Das ist ne Temperaturangabe dabei. 

www.taunus.info


----------



## Hornisborn (24. Januar 2011)

Ist ja nicht erst der zweite Winter, den ich hier rum fahre. Nur da die Wege letztes Jahr solange vereist waren, und dieser mit so viel Schnee angefangen hat, kam ich bisher ohne immer gut klar. 
Wollte da nur mal wissen wie ihr das so handhabt. Zurzeit hier unten mit Spikes rum zu fahren, finde ich auch übertrieben und stehen lassen geht mal gar nicht. 
Werde es dann so machen, wie ich es mir vor dem Kauf gedacht hatte und mir noch zwei Laufräder zu legen. Sonst wird es auch zu nervig mit der Latexmilch für die normalen Reifen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Januar 2011)

Heute gab es wieder ordentlich Nachschub an Schnee rund um den Feldberg...


----------



## Chiefwiggum82 (26. Januar 2011)

Das kann mann wohl so sagen, also breite Reifen und gutes Profil sind angesagt. War zwar etwas mühsamer, aber man konnte gut bis oben hin fahren.
Aber recht kalt, weil die Sonne nicht rauskam und es sehr windig war. 

Lichtblick: Abfahrt durch unberührten Pulverschnee!!!


----------



## nikolauzi (27. Januar 2011)

Das gemeine ist nur, daß man doch schon ziemlich auf gefrorene Stellen aufpassen muß. Gestern Abend war es gerade unterhalb vom Fuchstanz stellenweise schon sehr gemein, besonders, wenn da vorher ein Auto gefahren ist. Der steile Anstieg war schweineglatt, der war bestimmt 50% länger (von den Radumdrehungen her), als sonst.

Der Nikolauzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (29. Januar 2011)

Heute war einfach geiles Wetter





Von Saalburg aus gut fahrbar. Hier und da liegen paar Bäume im Weg.


----------



## nikolauzi (30. Januar 2011)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Heute war einfach geiles Wetter
> ...


Volle Zustimmung
Aber doch recht frisch mit -7°, ich hatte nur die dünnen Handschuhe eingepackt, weil ich eigentlich nicht so weit fahren wollte, aber das Wetter war einfach zu gut!

Der Nikolauzi


----------



## theobviousfaker (30. Januar 2011)

Handschuhe?  Die hab ich nur bergab gebraucht, so geil war das Wetter heute wieder! Zwei traumhafte Tage, die Stimmung ist wieder im grünen Bereich


----------



## Chiefwiggum82 (30. Januar 2011)

Da kann ich nur zustimmen, auf den Nebenstrecken wars heut echt ein Traum....!! Bergauf wie bergab lässt sich alles sehr gut fahren...

Und die Spaziergänger waren alle sehr freundlich muss man sagen!!


----------



## Ollomat (30. Januar 2011)

...einfach ein Traum heute, wenn auch ein saukalter.... ;-)


----------



## Adrenalino (5. Februar 2011)

Der weiße Drecksmist scheint sich endlich zu verflüchtigen :






Wenn das Wetter so weitergeht und auch in den geschützen Lagen die weiße Pest wegtaut dann werde ich wohl demnächst das MTB startklar machen


----------



## wartool (5. Februar 2011)

Der weiße Dreckmist... ist baer noch allgegenwärtig.. und zwar in Form von festgetretenem Eismatsch auf den Hauptwegen! Oberhalb des Fux geht es nur sehr gefährlich weiter...

2 Herren der Freireitergattung, die ich dort getroffen habe waren auch bissl angepisst glaube ich... Unterhalb AK usw gehts auf den Trails aber gut zu fahren!


----------



## Hopi (5. Februar 2011)

in den nächsten Wochen wird es bestimmt wieder schneien


----------



## karsten13 (5. Februar 2011)

Hopi schrieb:


> in den nächsten Wochen wird es bestimmt wieder schneien



das hoffe ich doch 

Und der "weiße Dreckmist" hat es sogar bis nach La Palma geschafft 






Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nikolauzi (10. Februar 2011)

Gestern war es toll, in der Dämmerung die Trails hochzufahren, aber es war dumm, im Dunkeln vom Feldi zum Fuchstanz runterzufahren Da liegt noch eine Menge Eis auf der Piste. Unterhalb vom Fuchstanz ist's aber fast überall gut fahrbar!

Der Nikolauzi


----------



## taunusflitzer (22. Februar 2011)

Sonntag wars zwar saukalt  - ab der Höhe Kittelhütte war der Boden festgefroren und mit Ausnahme der vielen immer noch abgebrochenen Baumspitzen (und einige Harvester-Orgien) alles sehr spaßbetont zu fahren

Obschon, so langsam kann ich es (den Winter) nicht mehr sehen...;-)!

Gruß
Th!


----------



## Adrenalino (1. März 2011)

So, die letzte Meldung ist jetzt ne gute Woche her und der Blick auf die Cam ist vielversprechend :






Wie schaut es weiter unten aus? Immer noch Eis und Schneereste? Niederschläge wird es *PETRUS SEI DANK!!!!!!!* bis über das W-Ende hinaus wohl keine geben, d.h. mein MTB scharrt schon ganz ungeduldig mit den Hufen 

Kann jemand nen aktuellen Lagebericht geben?


----------



## Maggo (1. März 2011)

ich war eben bis höhe Fuchstanz, auf dem Weg von der 5 Wege Kreuzung in Richtung Fuxi lag noch Eis, weiter hoch bin ich nicht gefahren.


----------



## Adrenalino (1. März 2011)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich war eben bis höhe Fuchstanz, auf dem Weg von der 5 Wege Kreuzung in Richtung Fuxi lag noch Eis, weiter hoch bin ich nicht gefahren.




Danke für deinen Kommentar, dann hoffe ich mal daß die Sonne in den nächsten Tagen dem Eis den Garaus machen wird


----------



## Lucafabian (1. März 2011)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich war eben bis höhe Fuchstanz, auf dem Weg von der 5 Wege Kreuzung in Richtung Fuxi lag noch Eis, weiter hoch bin ich nicht gefahren.



du faulez stück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chiefwiggum82 (1. März 2011)

Ich bin durchs Reichenbachtal/kleiner Feldi, Windeck, Nordseite hoch. In den Schattenbereichen is zum Teil blankes Eis. Zudem gibt es noch wenige Schneereste. Es ist leider noch nicht warm genug.

Es war aber grundsätzlich gut fahrbar, nur sah ich hinterher aus wie das Ding aus dem Sumpf...


----------



## taunusflitzer (13. März 2011)

..soweit alles stressfrei - die "drei" Schneekrümmel, die mal ein Haufen waren, erinnern nur noch müde an den Winter - so kann's bleiben.

Zufahrten waren heute teilweise recht "zäh" (z.B. bei Seelenberg) - Harvester und Co. sei Dank...:-(! 

Gruß
Th!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. März 2011)

Jepp,
war gestern und heute auch auf Achse.
Alles optimal.

Gestern war die Auffahrt vom Sandplacken zum (Feld-)_Haus_berg teilweise noch vereist.


----------



## ND1971 (19. März 2011)

kann mir einer sagen, dass das nicht wahr ist...


----------



## Adrenalino (19. März 2011)

ND1971 schrieb:


> kann mir einer sagen, dass das nicht wahr ist...



Bie den Niederschlägen der vergangenen Nacht war das zu befürchten 

Der hoffentlich letzte Schlag des Winters!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. März 2011)

ND1971 schrieb:


> kann mir einer sagen, dass das nicht wahr ist...



Doch, ist wahr! 
Aber guck´s mir direkt von meinem Küchenfenster an..


----------



## taunusflitzer (19. März 2011)

...und nach Webcam und Küchenfenster kann ich es auch real bestätigen - denke sind 5cm, die im Schatten auch noch am Nachmittag noch gelegen haben. In der Sonne ist es frei - war daher eigentlich (mit Ausnahme der leichten Sauerei) prima zu fahren...

Gruß
Th!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. März 2011)

Bin morgen "on tour". Es ist ja schön gemeldet...  

War jetzt die letzten Ausfahrten mit dem 29er und Rennpellen unterwegs, aber wenn "oben" wirklich noch etwas Weiss liegt, muss morgen das Liteville oder der Crosser ran.  
Eigentlich egal, hauptsache raus...

Reifenberg ist inzwischen wieder Schneefrei.

@taunusflitzer
Wo kommst du denn her? Gern auch per PN.  Gruß


----------



## QUADRAL (19. März 2011)

War diese Woche Mittwoch oben. Super Tour bis auf den kalten Wind, aber dem Schnee bin ich wohl zuvor gekommen


----------



## wissefux (5. Dezember 2011)

es wird wieder zeit ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (6. Dezember 2011)

wissefux schrieb:


> es wird wieder zeit ...


----------



## Hornisborn (6. Dezember 2011)

Gutes Timing, kurz vorm ersten Schnee den Thread hoch zu holen! XD


----------



## wartool (6. Dezember 2011)

das war gestern...

eben sah es oben genauso aus


----------



## Speedskater (6. Dezember 2011)

Das muss ich mir dann wohl mal aus der Nähe anschauen.


----------



## Speedskater (8. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe heute mal die Schneehöhe auf dem Feldberg überprüft.





Ich habe neben der Fatal Bert-Spur eine Mountain-King-Spur hinterlassen.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (8. Dezember 2011)

Gibts schon irgendwo Probleme mit Eis?

Wo ist derzeit die Schneegrenze?


----------



## Speedskater (8. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin von der Ostseite hochgefahren, ab Sandplacken liegt Schnee, mit Eis hatte ich keine Probleme.


----------



## Basvender (13. Januar 2012)

Wie ist die schneelage da oben? Wollte morgen mittag ausreiten!


----------



## Abraxas87 (13. Januar 2012)

Du kannst jederzeit selber nachsehen wie es oben aussieht,
am besten natürlich wenn die Sonne noch scheint.

http://www.taunus.info/de/sidebar/webcams.aspx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basvender (13. Januar 2012)

Naja, mir ist schon klar, dass da oben Schnee liegt, ich meinte eher wegemässig! Nur Schnee, oder auch Eis??


----------



## cubebiker (13. Januar 2012)

Zur Zeit nur Schnee und Top fahrbar!


----------



## Basvender (13. Januar 2012)

cubebiker schrieb:


> Zur Zeit nur Schnee und Top fahrbar!



Danke! Bist du auch trails Gefahren oder eher nur Autobahn?


----------



## cubebiker (13. Januar 2012)

Hoch Bahn runter Trails... Ging ganz gut...


----------



## stefston (15. Januar 2012)

So, war eben oben. Beweisfoto gibt's leider keins. Ist ganz gut fahrbar, bin auf der Ostseite hochgefahren. Ab dem Sandplacken bin ich fast nur noch die Straße gefahren. Bei einer Touristendichte von 1 (1 Tourist pro Quadratmeter) wollte ich mir den Wanderweg zum Gipfel nicht antun 

Auf dem Limestrail liegen einige umgestürzte Bäume. Also Vorsicht dort.

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Speedskater (15. Januar 2012)

stefston schrieb:


> So, war eben oben. Beweisfoto gibt's leider keins. Ist ganz gut fahrbar, bin auf der Ostseite hochgefahren. Ab dem Sandplacken bin ich fast nur noch die Straße gefahren. Bei einer Touristendichte von 1 (1 Tourist pro Quadratmeter) wollte ich mir den Wanderweg zum Gipfel nicht antun
> 
> Auf dem Limestrail liegen einige umgestürzte Bäume. Also Vorsicht dort.
> 
> ...



Hättest Du mal was gesagt, dann wäre ich mit gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefston (15. Januar 2012)

Hast PN! 

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (15. Januar 2012)

stefston schrieb:


> Bei einer Touristendichte von 1 (1 Tourist pro Quadratmeter) wollte ich mir den Wanderweg zum Gipfel nicht antun


Hast recht. Da war heute erstaunlich viel Fußvolk unterwegs. Vom Fuchstanz bin ich gegen 15:30 möglichst schnell geflüchtet. Das waren ja schon Fugängerzonen-Zustände!
War zwar nur bis auf 720 m, aber das ging ganz problemlos. Ein paar gefrorene Wege, aber nicht glatt. Aupassen muß man mehr auf die ehemaligen Schlammlöcher mit Spurrillen, die jetzt sehr hart und unnachgiebig sind.


----------



## nikolauzi (16. Januar 2012)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> ...Ein paar gefrorene Wege, aber nicht glatt. Aupassen muß man mehr auf die ehemaligen Schlammlöcher mit Spurrillen, die jetzt sehr hart und unnachgiebig sind.



Und auf den Trails sind die Äste und Wurzeln teilweise gemein glatt. Die Harvester haben auch wieder ganz schön gewütet... Oder waren's wieder die Downhiller
Aber bei dem Sonnenschein war's einfach genial am AK
Und gestern früh schön leer.


----------



## karsten13 (16. Januar 2012)

stefston schrieb:


> Beweisfoto gibt's leider keins.



Samstag, Sonntag.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## nikolauzi (16. Januar 2012)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Samstag, Sonntag.
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Karsten.


Blender
Sonntag:"Zu Ihrer Suche wurden leider keine passenden Treffer gefunden"


----------



## karsten13 (16. Januar 2012)

nikolauzi schrieb:


> Sonntag:"Zu Ihrer Suche wurden leider keine passenden Treffer gefunden"



da musst Du flickr fragen, warum das net funzt 

Dann halt so.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Januar 2012)

Schöne Bilder!  

Ich bin nicht so der Fotoprofi, aber hattet ihr ´ne normale Digicam zum Knipsen dabei oder braucht man da schon schwerere Geschütze..? 
Wenn ich solche Bilder machen möchte, sieht´s am Ende aus wie übelst abgepaust.


----------



## karsten13 (16. Januar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht so der Fotoprofi, aber hattet ihr ´ne normale Digicam zum Knipsen dabei oder braucht man da schon schwerere Geschütze..?



die Cam ist eine Casio EX-H20G und die hab ich am letzten Wochenende zum ersten mal benutzt.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## cleiende (29. Januar 2012)

Heute gefahren:
HG - Saalburg: Kein Schnee
Saalburg -Sandplacken: Auf dem oberen Fahrweg ab dem zweiten Abzweig zum Herzberg (vor dem zum Rosskopf) festgetretener Schnee, teils Eis. Hochfahren ohne Spikes ging, zumindest mit den guten alten Kenda Nevegals in 2,4". Runter wollte ich da nicht. Trail bergab nach Oberursel kein Problem.
Dumm nur daß mir der feuchte Matsch den Umwerfer zufrieren liess.


----------



## trekracer (2. Februar 2012)

Ich war heute vier Stunden unterwegs.
Von Frankfurt zur Hohemark über Saalburg und Sandplacken auf den Feldberg. Dann noch mehrmals den Feldberg von allen Seiten rauf und runter.
Schaizze war das kalt. 

Zustand:
Unterhalb 600 Meter alles trocken und hartgefroren.
Ab ca. 600 Meter (dünne) geschlossene Schneedecke bei -10°C.
Der Schnee ist total trocken und supergriffig.
Eis gibt es nur an gaaanz wenigen Stellen und dann immer nur für wenige Meter (auf den typischen Tauwasserabläufen). Spikes braucht also wirklich nur, wer absolut auf Nummer Sicher gehen möchte.


Und wer lieber Rennrad fahren will: Die Strassen sind bis zum Feldberggipfel komplett frei und trocken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (4. Februar 2012)

an der situation wie von trekracer beschrieben hat sich nicht viel geändert. war heute bis knapp über fuxtanz unterwegs. mit ohne spikes. kritisch war es eigentlich nur im unteren teil der feldbergschneise. hier versteckt sich das eis unter einer hauchdünnen schneeschicht. hab die schneise dann auf forstwegen umfahren. aber auch da gab es dann an der querung des oberen reichenbachtrails ne fette geschlossene über den ganzen weg. mit spikes hätte ich hier mal kurz spaß gehabt aber ohne hilft dann nur absteigen und schieben. ähnliche situation am königsteiner friedhof kurz vor der b8 ...

spikes sind nicht wirklich nötig, geben aber grade bergab dann ein besseres gefühl ...


----------



## bonusheft (17. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

wie sieht es denn zurzeit mit Eis aus bzw. welche Bereiche lassen sich noch gut ohne Spikes befahren?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (17. Februar 2012)

Der Temperaturfrühling, der hier unten im Tal gerade eingekehrt ist, scheint da oben nicht anzukommen:


----------



## Igetyou (22. Februar 2012)

Wie sehen die Trails im moment aus?
War jemand die Tage oben?
Danke für die Info!


----------



## ghostbikersback (22. Februar 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Wie sehen die Trails im moment aus?
> War jemand die Tage oben?
> Danke für die Info!



Mit Spikes kann man derzeit alles wunderbar fahren, ohne ist es teilweise kritisch. Am AK hat es mitunter blankes Eis, das geht ohne Spikes überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Igetyou (22. Februar 2012)

Was für Temperaturen sind oben auf dem Feldberg.?
Eigentlich müsste doch alles wie verrückt schmilzen.


----------



## Speedskater (22. Februar 2012)

Temperaturen in Hessen gibts hier


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (22. Februar 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Was für Temperaturen sind oben auf dem Feldberg.?
> Eigentlich müsste doch alles wie verrückt schmilzen.


Sicher nicht. Wenn du in Ffm 9° hast, ist es je thermischem Gradienten auf dem Berg gerade mal 1-4°. Nachts, wenn es auch in der Ebene unter 0 geht, dürfte das bißchen an Schmelzwasser, was am Tag getaut ist bei zweistelligen Minusgraden zu einer prima bockharten Eisschicht gefrieren, die die Sonne reflektiert und so noch weniger Auftauen zulässt. Ergo: Dürfte noch ein paar Wochen dauern. 
Die Bilder von der Webcam sind zumindest immer noch sehr dick weiß.


----------



## nikolauzi (22. Februar 2012)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> ... Die Bilder von der Webcam sind zumindest immer noch sehr dick weiß.



Kann man nur zustimmen, ab Höhe Fuchstanz liegt Schneematsch/Eis, aber ganz gut fahrbar, drüber wird der Schnee dicker, bin einen Weg gefahren, den ich kaum durchkam, trotz 2.5er Reifen. 
Die obere Kruste ist gefroren, drunter ist's pulverig.
Trotzdem war's geil bei dem Wetter

Der Nikolauzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (22. Februar 2012)

speedskater schrieb:


> temperaturen in hessen gibts hier



thx!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Februar 2012)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Wie sehen die Trails im moment aus?
> War jemand die Tage oben?
> Danke für die Info!





War gestern oben...  Ich sag´s kurz:  Wirklich eisig! Wird also noch dauern..


----------



## Daffy_ED9 (26. Februar 2012)

war heute oben
Alles zwischen Spitze und Fuchstanz war echt schlimm fahrbar, nur Eis auf den Trails, und normale Wege waren teilweise vereist...

Alles unterhalb Fuchstanz war schön fahrbar.

Temperatur oben waren 1 Grad und unten 10


----------



## Hopi (26. Februar 2012)

Daffy_ED9 schrieb:


> war heute oben
> Alles zwischen Spitze und Fuchstanz war echt schlimm fahrbar, nur Eis auf den Trails, und normale Wege waren teilweise vereist...
> 
> Alles unterhalb Fuchstanz war schön fahrbar.
> ...



Ja, hat zur Zeit etwas von einer Gletschertour


----------



## Igetyou (26. Februar 2012)

Ja am Sa oben.Die Hauptwege sind wirklich *******.Die Trails, die wir gefahren sind waren oben etwas eisig, aber mit etwas Technik fahrbar.Weiter unten war es schön matschig/nass.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (29. Februar 2012)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> ... Ergo: Dürfte noch ein paar Wochen dauern. ...


Da hab ich mich ja ziemlich krass verschätzt. 





Wollte heute eigentlich nur bis zum Sandplacken und hab dann mal den Weg nach oben gesucht und Eis erst ab 850 m gefunden und auch da nur wenige, problemlos befahrbare Meter. Selbst oben auf dem Plateau ist kaum noch was. Die Seite Richtung Windeck hat zwar noch ein paar Placken mehr, aber auch nichts, was einen wirklich am Fahren hindert.

Wenn das so weiter taut gibts Eis am Wochenende da oben nur noch mit Geschmack am Kiosk. Da verschätz ich mich doch gern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nikolauzi (14. März 2012)

Heute strahlender Sonnenschein, 5°C und am Hang des Altkönigs Pulverschnee!
Und zwar wirklich pulvrig... Dann kam aber die jähe Ernüchterung, ein paar Meter über den Baumwipfeln donnert ein Hubschrauber über mich hinweg und entlädt ca. 100m vor mir eine nicht unwesentliche Ladung Kalk

Eine große Nebelwand zog auf mich zu, da habe ich mich schnell aus dem "Staub" gemacht 
Ich hätte wohl doch die Warnschilder an den Absperrungen lesen sollen...

Der Nikolauzi


----------



## Basvender (16. März 2012)

nikolauzi schrieb:


> Heute strahlender Sonnenschein, 5°C und am Hang des Altkönigs Pulverschnee!
> Und zwar wirklich pulvrig... Dann kam aber die jähe Ernüchterung, ein paar Meter über den Baumwipfeln donnert ein Hubschrauber über mich hinweg und entlädt ca. 100m vor mir eine nicht unwesentliche Ladung Kalk
> 
> Eine große Nebelwand zog auf mich zu, da habe ich mich schnell aus dem "Staub" gemacht
> ...



was treiben die da?


----------



## DBate (16. März 2012)

Basvender schrieb:


> was treiben die da?



Den Wald kalken, um der Bodenübersäuerung entgegen zu wirken .


----------



## Basvender (16. März 2012)

DBate schrieb:


> Den Wald kalken, um der Bodenübersäuerung entgegen zu wirken .



wieder was gelernt!


----------



## nikolauzi (16. März 2012)

Basvender schrieb:


> wieder was gelernt!


Als ich jung war, nannte man die Ursache dafür "saurer Regen"...
Heute macht man das halt "einfach so"


----------



## trickn0l0gy (16. März 2012)

War heute oben und es war der Knaller. Komplett leer, alles recht ausgewaschen, aber perfekter Grip. Ein Traum. 22 Grad. Was will man mehr im März?


----------



## wissefux (26. Oktober 2012)

so, ich glaube, es wird so langsam wieder zeit. heute soll es den ersten schnee in den höhenlagen geben 

eigentlich könnte man den hier auch mal oben anpinnen, oder ?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (26. Oktober 2012)

auf dem feldberg schneit es, wie man an der webcam erkennen kann


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Oktober 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> eigentlich könnte man den hier auch mal oben anpinnen, oder ?



Klar, auf einen mehr oder weniger kommt es jetzt auch nicht mehr an  

Irgendwann besteht dann die ganze erste Seite aus angepinnten "wichtigen" Freds 

Ansonsten einfach eine PN an Frank schicken.


----------



## wissefux (26. Oktober 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ansonsten einfach eine PN an Frank schicken.



done, denn dieser thread ist im vergleich zu 50 % der angepinnten threads in der tat wichtig, zumindest halbjährlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Oktober 2012)

Direkt am Fuße liegen heute morgen knappe 5cm von dem weißen.... _wie heißt´s nochmal._..!?  
Der Winter ist da!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Oktober 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> done, denn dieser thread ist im vergleich zu 50 % der angepinnten threads in der tat wichtig, zumindest halbjährlich



Sagen wir mal so: Er würde den Anteil der wirklich wichtigen angepinnten Threads um 100 % erhöhen 

Frank scheint aber endgültig perdu zu sein


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (27. Oktober 2012)

Ein guter Thread braucht kein Pinning, sondern aktualisiert sich selbst!

BTW: Schnee-weiße Wege und Vegetation gabs heute bis auf 350 m runter.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Oktober 2012)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ein guter Thread braucht kein Pinning, sondern aktualisiert sich selbst!



Da gebe ich Dir ausnahmsweise sogar mal recht 

Das Weiss hat sich auch oben in Ruppsch heute relativ lange gehalten.


----------



## sipaq (12. Dezember 2012)

Was ist denn hier eigentlich los? Keine Updates? Wie siehts denn aktuell im Taunus so aus? Spikes notwendig? Wie stark vereist ist es denn schon und wie hoch liegt der Schnee am Fuchstanz und am Feldi?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. Dezember 2012)

Von letzter Woche:


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (12. Dezember 2012)

Servus, ich hatte heute einen wunderbaren "day off" und bin meine Standard-Winterrunde gefahren: Kronberg, Hohemark, Saalburg, Sandplacke, Fuchstanz, Kronberg.
Die breiten Wegen sind meist gut platt getreten, so dass das Fahren gut geht. Einziges Problem ist immer die Strecke Saalburg-Sandplacken. Hier gibt es Abschnitten mit Pulverschnee auf Altschnee, wo man kaum durchkommt. Aber sonst alles easy und schön....
Spikes braucht keiner. Mit meinen abgefahreren Racing Ralph gings ganz gut. Das 29er hilft natürlich auch ganz gut mit der breiten Reifenauflage.


----------



## xtccc (19. Dezember 2012)

wie siehts denn aus im wald ? liegt noch schnee ?


----------



## tillibebek (19. Dezember 2012)

Würde gerne morgen Falkenstein - Fuchstanz - Feldberg - Sandplacken - Kronberg fahren. Evtl. noch den Victoriatrail. Wie siehts aus? Komme ich da mit Nobby Nics durch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (20. Dezember 2012)

Am Sonntag war es noch sulzig und nass, bergauf sehr anstrengend.

Eben der Nightride war richtig geil, starker Schneefall und Neuschneeauflage  , der Sulz drunter war wieder gefroren. Dadurch bergab stellenweise etwas unberechenbar ...







Wird wohl nicht lange so bleiben, entweder Weltuntergang oder mieses Wochenendwetter mit viel Regen ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (3. Januar 2013)

Und? Wie ist aktuell die Lage? Weiß jemand genaueres? Wollte evtl. am Sonntag hoch...


----------



## karsten13 (3. Januar 2013)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> Und? Wie ist aktuell die Lage? Weiß jemand genaueres? Wollte evtl. am Sonntag hoch...



es gibt momentan keinen Schnee aber massenhaft Wasser ...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (4. Januar 2013)

ok, danke!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (4. Januar 2013)

karsten13 schrieb:


> es gibt momentan keinen Schnee aber massenhaft Wasser ...


Das trifft es sehr gut. Jede mir bekannte Pfütze ist am Überlaufen und es gibt ´ne Menge Pfützen, die ich noch gar nicht kannte. Man sollte momentan mindestesn 2-3 h fahren, damit man wenigstens mehr Zeit auf dem Bike verbringt, als man für die Wiederherstellung des selbigen samt Fahrers benötigt.


----------



## eXtra (19. Januar 2013)

ca. 21:40h oben druff .. leichter schneefall, starker Wind und  frisch wars . 

Entlich mal keiner Wanderer und Schlittenfahrer unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Januar 2013)

eXtra schrieb:


> ca. 21:40h oben druff .. leichter schneefall, starker Wind und  frisch wars .
> 
> Entlich mal keiner Wanderer und Schlittenfahrer unterwegs


----------



## Vodka-Wasser (20. Januar 2013)

heute...schön verschneit !


----------



## trickn0l0gy (23. Januar 2013)

hoffentlich ist bis samstag nicht alles platt getrampelt und vereist.


----------



## Vodka-Wasser (23. Januar 2013)

also heute ging es gut zu fahren, da wo es festgetreten war


----------



## karsten13 (24. Januar 2013)

Vodka-Wasser schrieb:


> also heute ging es gut zu fahren, da wo es festgetreten war



und deshalb bedanke ich mich hiermit mal beim Förster für die Autospuren. 
Die haben uns heute bergauf einiges an Kraft gespart. Trotzdem war es so kräftezehrend wie schon lange nicht mehr. 






Aber bergab  , ein Traum die erste Spur im Schnee zu ziehen  
Werde gleich so einschlafen: 

n8,

Karsten.


----------



## ghostbikersback (6. Februar 2013)

Wie sieht es denn derzeit oberhalb von 500m aus? Braucht man Spikes (wg. Eis) oder kann man mit normalen Reifen fahren?


----------



## karsten13 (6. Februar 2013)

ghostbikersback schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn derzeit oberhalb von 500m aus? Braucht man Spikes (wg. Eis) oder kann man mit normalen Reifen fahren?



Stand letzter Sonntag: Im Wesentlichen eisfrei, ausser auf stark frequentierten Wegen wie z.Bsp. Pflasterweg vom Fuchstanz Richtung Altkönig. Über 800 m dann mehr Eis, der X-Trail war kritisch, da hat man das Eis unter der dünnen Schneedecke nicht gesehen ...
Mit dem Neuschnee sollte es nun aber eigentlich wieder besser sein.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Alderbabbsack (10. Februar 2013)

heute war es nur unterhalb von Falkenstein eisig, weiter oben war es super zu fahren


----------



## Turbo-s (20. Februar 2013)

Wieder Schnee oben, aber die Sonne scheint!


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (2. März 2013)

Oberhalb 300 m ist es vollkommen unmöglich (ohne Spikes) bzw. unvernünftig. 
Alle Wege sind vereist, auf den Trails liegt brettharter Schnee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomtomba (4. März 2013)

ganz so schlimm wie Onkel Jürgen schreibt war es am Samstag aber dann doch nicht. 
Auf den Wegen liegt ab ca 500 m Schnee und zwischen 500 und 700 war es richtig ecklig, weil es brutal matschig war. Immer wieder eingebrochen, bin dann am dem Eselsheck bis zum Roten Kreuz auf der Strasse gefahren. Ab dem Roten Kreuz war es dann wieder malerisch schön. Fester griffiger Schnee gut fahrbar auf den Hauptwegen. Trails habe ich nicht probiert. 
Aus Zeitgründen bin ich dann vom Windeck den Hauptweg zum Fuchstanz runter, war auch gut fahrbar. Dann vom Fuchstanz nach Falkenstein auf dem Hauptweg war das letzte 1/4 schlecht...matschig. Ab Falkenstein dann wieder weitgehend freie Wege bis nach Kelkheim runter. 

Aber oben wird es bei der aktuellen Wetterlage eher schwieriger...bis das alles weg ist, dauert seine Zeit......
lg
Tom


----------



## bonusheft (4. März 2013)

Es ist stellenweise recht anstrengend, sich durch den Schnee zu kämpfen. 

Aber mit dem Eis hatten wir am Samstag auch kaum Probleme. Man muß halt etwas aufpassen...


----------



## Alderbabbsack (4. März 2013)

wäre ich nur auch am Samstag gefahren da schien die Sonne, am Sonntag war es nicht so schön...
bin aber auch problemlos bis zum Feldberg gekommen, ohne Spikes bin ich auf dem fessten Schnnee gut klar gekommen. es nur an wenigen Stellen eisig


----------



## Xah88 (8. März 2013)

Hat die Wärme endlich etwas Schnee verschwinden lassen bzw. weiß jemand, wie es momentan oben aussieht ?


----------



## BigTobi (8. März 2013)

http://www.taunus.info/de/sidebar/webcams.aspx

hilft Dir vieleicht schonmal ein wenig weiter.


----------



## Xah88 (8. März 2013)

Super, danke  ....na wird ja langsam (eine Schlammschlacht am WE)...


----------



## Stobbelhopser (8. März 2013)

Sonntag soll es doch schon wieder schneien!!! 
So langsam könnte der Frühling mal kommen!!!


----------



## Sardic (8. März 2013)

Stobbelhopser schrieb:


> Sonntag soll es doch schon wieder schneien!!!
> So langsam könnte der Frühling mal kommen!!!


 Ne jezt oder -.-, ich hab mich sau gefreut.

War am 02.01 oben, kein Schnee,kein Eis und kaum Leute <.< und jetzt die weiße Hölle


----------



## sigpao (8. März 2013)

Wie ist es denn wenn man von der Oberursel Seite kommt. Gehts denn ohne Spikes, oder ist es überall verreist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFlury (8. März 2013)

Ich war gestern an der BilltalhÃ¶he (ca. 500 Ã¼.NN) und ab da war es ziemlich bescheiden. Ein Mix aus Eis und Sulz. Spike hilft zwar aber durch den Sulz kommt man nicht wirklich toll vorwÃ¤rts. Lieber etwas weiter unten bleibenâ¦


----------



## Xah88 (9. März 2013)

http://fstatic0.mtb-news.de/f/fq/9p/fq9pacqs3t3x/medium_IMG_20130308_144233.jpg?0

Ich hoffe das funzt via Android ...

http://fstatic0.mtb-news.de/f/fq/9p/fq9pacqs3t3x/medium_IMG_20130308_144233.jpg?0



Bin heute mit dem Auto mal hochgedüst...Also Mischung aus gefroren und matsch...wirklich nicht schön...Hohemark zwar schneefrei aber spästens ab der großen Kurve wirds wäääh*


----------



## McFlury (22. März 2013)

war jemand die letzten zwei Tage im Taunus unterwegs? Wie sieht´s den mit dem Schnee aus?


----------



## Elmar Neßler (22. März 2013)

ich war montag abend (18-20:30) unterwegs bin von "falkenstein mitte" (kleiner mini-kreisel vor dem brunnen) links rauf und dann den anfangs asphaltierten weg rauf gen fuchstanz. bis dahin ging's gut mit dem schnee, kurz nach dem ende des asphalts (da, wo das alte, noch bewohnte forsthaus im wald steht), wurd's dann mühsamer, mehr schnee (weich), prinzipiell noch fahrbar, aber viel kraft nötig, ab und zu auch mal fuss runter und neu ansetzen. bis zum fuchstanz blieb es dann so, es gibt eine kleine fahrspur von den leuten, die am fuchstanz das restaurant betreiben, in der spur konnte man halbwegs gut fahren (zufahrt von königstein ortsausgang).

runter bin ich dann den forstweg zwischen den gasthäusern am fuchstanz durch, dann nach wenigen metern rechts ab (also nicht gerade weiter gen lipstempel) und bis nach falkenstein, von da dann strasse heimwärts nach bad soden.

die abfahrt bis falkenstein war recht abenteuerlich, ich musste viel treten, da der schnee sehr sulzig und rutschig war. ohne treten bergab rollen ging wenn nur wenige meter an den steileren stücken. ein paar abfahrtsspuren von anderen bikern zeigten mir, dass ich nicht allein war mit dem problem. immer mal wieder bin ich komplett mit dem bike weggerutscht, musste mich neu "in spur" bringen.

naja, war dennoch ganz lustig, aber von einer schönen abfahrt im schnee (griffig) war's weit entfernt.

heute nachmittag werd ich wohl auch noch mal radeln, aber dann eine etage tiefer, mal rüber gen gundelhardt, denke da kommt man bis 400 m ohne schnee auf den forstwegen ganz gut vorwärts.

ist halt einfach alles am tauen im augenblick ...


----------



## Elmar Neßler (22. März 2013)

kleiner nachtrag von meiner tour heute nachmittag: am staufen (450 m) war's wunderbar zu fahren (auffahrt über gimbacher hof und gundelhardt), hat spass gemacht, auch wenn's ziemlich schnell kalt wurde, als die sonne weg war ...


----------



## a-rs (24. März 2013)

Hi,

ich hab mich heute von Oberursel mal in den niedrigen Regionen rumgetrieben. Franzoseneck, Emminghaushütte, Hünerberg ...
... hat sich auf den Wegen gut fahren lassen, nur meine Kondition muss wieder besser werden.

Dienstag wieder ...

a-rs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nechai (24. März 2013)

Der Eispanzer liegt zwischen Falkenstein (500m) und Fuchstanz (700m). 
Ab Fuchstanz lässt sich prima auf der Rodelbahn fahren. An ein paar sonnigen Stellen war der Schnee sulzig und ich musste ein paar Meter schieben. Auf dem Weg vom Fuchstanz (Ost) Richtung Altkönig gibt es eine Harvesterspur, teilweise vereist. Weiter unten wurde anscheinend geräumt, wenig Schnee, übersichtliches Eis.
Insgesamt eisig aber nicht glatt.

Für einen guten Rodel mit eckigen Kufen sind das Traumbedingungen.

Lufttemperatur (Garmin tempe-Sensor):
500m 2°C (Falkenstein)
700m 1.5°C (Fuchstanz)
800m -1,8 °C (Querung Hochtaunustrasse)
880m 0°C (Gr. Feldberg, ein paar Sekunden Sonne auf dem Sensor...)
330m 3°C (Klinik Hohe Mark) 
100m 4°C (Main, Windchill)

Netter Saisonabschluss.





Falkenstein -> Fuchstanz, Ende Steilstück





Fuchstanz -> Gr. Feldberg, Abzweig Kl. Feldberg





Fuchstanz -> Gr. Feldberg, flache Rodelbahn





Fuchstanz -> Hohemark, Abzweig Altkönig





Fuchstanz (Ostweg) -> Hohemark


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. März 2013)

ekelhaft...


----------



## Julian62 (25. März 2013)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ekelhaft...



+1 

Anfang des Jahres dachte ich ja noch kurz "uh geil, im Schnee biken". Aber inzwischen ist es mal genug mit der Sauerei.

Vor allem, bis das da oben weggetaut ist, brauchts schon ein paar warme Tage


----------



## Spletti (25. März 2013)

Julian62 schrieb:


> +1
> 
> Anfang des Jahres dachte ich ja noch kurz "uh geil, im Schnee biken". Aber inzwischen ist es mal genug mit der Sauerei.
> 
> Vor allem, bis das da oben weggetaut ist, brauchts schon ein paar warme Tage



jo ich bin auch mal gespannt wann der rotz aufen altkönig / feldberg weg ist....


----------



## ghostbikersback (28. März 2013)

Wie sieht es denn derzeit am Herzberg aus? 

Wo beginnt sonst der Schnee(matsch), bei 500m? 

Zumindest bis 400m scheint ja in der Region Oberursel alles frei sein.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. März 2013)

Wenn man in der Feldberggemeinde ist's noch blöder...  Ich habe einfach keine Lust bergab zu fahren, bzw. die Tour zu starten. Da habe ich eine psychische Blokade!!  
Schaue gerade aus dem Fenster und es fällt wieder Schnee....  

Ein Kumpel war heute unterwegs und ab dem Panoramaweg zum Sandplacken hin ist's wohl schaizz eisig...
_*
"Suche Sonne - zahle gut"*_


----------



## karsten13 (28. März 2013)

ghostbikersback schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn derzeit am Herzberg aus?
> 
> Wo beginnt sonst der Schnee(matsch), bei 500m?
> 
> Zumindest bis 400m scheint ja in der Region Oberursel alles frei sein.



Ab 500 beginnt der Schnee. Die Konsistenz ist sehr unterschiedlich. Zum Teil verharscht (da meinst Du, Dir hält einer das Hinterrad fest), wo Sonne hinkommt sulzig, und wo geräumt wurde oder Menschenmassen drüber sind ist es auch mal vereist.

Zum Altkönig hoch führt nur eine fahrbare Fussgängerspur, auf der man - je nach Konsistenz - permanent das Gefühl vermittelt bekommt, man rutscht rechts oder links runter.






Bergab sind die festgetrampelten Trails einfacher zu fahren als sonst. Ohne Spur bleibt man auch in steilem Gelände einfach stecken.






Man kann die Bedingungen auch als Herausforderung sehen, gute Übung für die Fahrtechnik 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. März 2013)

Schöne Bilder!


----------



## ghostbikersback (2. April 2013)

War jetzt am WE auch 2x unterwegs: bis 450-500m geht es in aller Regel ohne Probleme. Darüber liegt Schnee, stellenweise eisig allerdings in erster Linie auf den Forstautobahnen. 

Trails sind, abgesehen vom RBT, mit normalen Reifen problemlos befahrbar. Bei den derzeitigen Temperaturen werden Schnee u. Eis allerdings noch ein paar tage bleiben...


----------



## Hecklerfahrer (6. April 2013)

Es schneit auf dem Feldberg.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (10. April 2013)

Trotz wärmeren Temperaturen und dem Regen der letzten Tage ist leider immer noch viel Eis im Taunus. Bis Fuchstanz kommt man aus Richtung Königstein vollkommen problemlos, aber direkt 10 m dahinter sind alle bergan führenden Wege vereist. Auch an anderer Stelle wird es je nach Exponierung und winterlicher Nutzung ab 650 m eisig. Man kann zwar vorischtig drüber fahren, aber Spaß macht das noch nicht.


----------



## ghostbikersback (11. April 2013)

Es bleibt jetzt auch in den NÄchten über 5°C (PLUS, endlich!) und außerdem soll es heute Nacht auch stark regnen (10l). Es kann sich also nur noch um ein paar Tage handeln. Spätestens Anfang nächster Woche sollte das Thema Eis & Schnee komplett durch sein...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. April 2013)

ghostbikersback schrieb:


> Es bleibt jetzt auch in den NÄchten über 5°C (PLUS, endlich!) und außerdem soll es heute Nacht auch stark regnen (10l). Es kann sich also nur noch um ein paar Tage handeln. Spätestens Anfang nächster Woche sollte das Thema Eis & Schnee *komplett durch sein*...



..komplett durch*nässt* sein....


----------



## ghostbikersback (12. April 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> ..komplett durch*nässt* sein....



Ich bin da optimistisch, bei den derzeitigen Temperaturen schmilzt der Schnee nur so dahin. Spätestens am Dienstag ist das Zeug komplett weg! 

Mit etwas Glück wird es auf den meisten Wegen Sonntag schon frei sein, Reichenbachtal mal ausgenommen, das braucht vielleicht ein wenig länger. 

Auf staubtrockene Trails müssen wir aber leider wohl noch ein paar Tage länger warten...


----------



## tillibebek (14. April 2013)

Kein Schnee mehr...trocken ist es nicht, leicht weicher Boden. Hat heute Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Sleyvas (15. April 2013)

Bin gestern durch Wasserläufe auf Trails gefahren, wo eindeutig keine hingehören. Zum Glück war das nur stellenweise, vermutlich genau da, wo das ganze Wasser nun abfließt. Trotzdem fahrbar  Anderenorts war der Boden furztrocken. ENDLICH!


----------



## powderJO (16. April 2013)

also kein eis mehr oben?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. April 2013)

Sonntag waren Richtung Sanplacken runter noch ein paar glatte Stellen...


----------



## tillibebek (16. April 2013)

powderJO schrieb:


> also kein eis mehr oben?



Nein..kein Eis mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (5. Mai 2013)

stimmt  kann ich so bestätigen


----------



## karsten13 (5. Mai 2013)

wissefux schrieb:


> stimmt  kann ich so bestätigen



lieber Eis als solche Menschenmassen wie heute


----------



## Hornisborn (6. Mai 2013)

Sonntags fährt man auch lieber wo anders lang.


----------



## wissefux (6. Mai 2013)

konnte gestern eigentlich nicht klagen. auf dem gipfelplateau wars recht voll, aber ansonsten ziemlich freie bahn bergauf wie bergab 
man sollte halt die forstautobahnen und alles richtung fuxtanz meiden


----------



## Basvender (4. Juni 2013)

Wie ist denn der matschfaktor aktuell?


----------



## cubebiker (4. Juni 2013)

War heute morgen oben, alles trocken bis auf kleine Matschstellen. War herrlich zu fahren!
Hoch mit Dir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (7. November 2013)

grade in einer grossen deutschen zeitung gelesen : 1 cm schnee auf unserem feldi ...

bestimmt schon wieder weggetaut


----------



## cubebiker (7. November 2013)

Haha zum Glück bleibt noch etwas Zeit bis das Zeug liegen bleibt...
Letztes Jahr war so heftig, da konnte ich lange Wochen nicht so radfahren wie ich gewollt hätte...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. November 2013)

Freue mich dieses Jahr schon richtig auf den Schnee... 








...schauen wie´s klappt im weißen Puder.


----------



## doko (8. November 2013)

yo sieht vergleichsweise aus wie Monstertruckreifen aufm Fiat Punto


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. November 2013)

Was der Bauer nicht kennt....   

Schön, wenn man mit einem monsterbereiften Punto einen großen Teil der normalen Puntos in die Schranken verweist.   

...und ich meine nicht nur bergab.

*sorry für ot*


----------



## Speedskater (9. November 2013)

Teufel, lass Dir nix einreden, Fatbikes sind super, ich glaube ich muss im Keller Platz machen für ein neues Bike.

Wie schauts denn im Moment im Taunus aus, Fangopackung gibts auf den Trails sicher gratis?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. November 2013)

Grüsse dich!  

Ich muss gestehen, dass die Läden noch unten sind...
Mal schauen, ob sich meine WetterApp verführen oder bestechen llässt. Ich muss mal wieder raus.

VG


----------



## cleiende (9. November 2013)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Fangopackung gibts auf den Trails sicher gratis?



In allen Farben, Flüssigkeitsgraden und Geschmacksrichtungen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. November 2013)

Hecklerfahrer schrieb:


> Es schneit auf dem Feldberg.....



.....und es geht schon wieder los. Der Winter ist da.


----------



## Marko S (10. November 2013)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Teufel, lass Dir nix einreden, Fatbikes sind super, ich glaube ich muss im Keller Platz machen für ein neues Bike.
> 
> Wie schauts denn im Moment im Taunus aus, Fangopackung gibts auf den Trails sicher gratis?



ach ich dachte da soll eins mit einer Pinion kommen, jetzt schon zwei neue


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (10. November 2013)

nee, Drei, für die tägliche Fahrt zur Arbeit hätte ich gerne einen Titan-Rahmen. Ich habe da immer so spezielle Ideen, die es nicht von der Stange zu kaufen gibt, was die Geschichte nicht gerader vereinfacht.


----------



## Marko S (10. November 2013)

Speedskater schrieb:


> nee, Drei, für die tägliche Fahrt zur Arbeit hätte ich gerne einen Titan-Rahmen. Ich habe da immer so spezielle Ideen, die es nicht von der Stange zu kaufen gibt, was die Geschichte nicht gerader vereinfacht.



 na dann bleibt nur selber bauen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. November 2013)

Marko S schrieb:


> na dann bleibt nur selber bauen.



Will ich doch hoffen!! Wir sind hier doch in einem Bikeforum...


----------



## powderJO (12. November 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> seelenlos




a propos  was ist das für ein fatbike, dass du da aufgebaut hast?


----------



## doko (15. November 2013)

Moin Zusammen,

  hatte fÃ¼r morgen einen Tag am GroÃen Feldberg geplant. War jetzt ein Jahr nicht mehr da und wurde bisher immer von einem âEingeborenenâ begleitet, sodass ich ohne das Hirn nutzen zu mÃ¼ssen, einfach hinterher fahren konnte. Ich wollte von ganz oben an den Busbahnhof an der Hohemark. Diesen Endpunkten hatten wir nur bei einer der Ausfahrten gewÃ¤hlt, sonst sind wir immer bis vor die HaustÃ¼r meines Kumpels gefahren, der direkt am Rande des âMassivsâ wohnt. Ich kann mich nurnoch erinnern, dass man beim Ende des Trails geradeaus auf eine Art Burg zugestesteuert und zur Rechten dann der Busbahnhof gelegen ist. 
  Kann mir hier Jemand eine ungefÃ¤hre Beschreibung im Trailnetz geben wie hier zu fahren ist? Wenn man am RÃ¶merwall vorbeifÃ¤hrt, hat man die BestÃ¤tigung, dass man falsch gefahren ist, richtig?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (15. November 2013)

Wenn du ein Schmartfon oder anderes GPS-Gerät hast, tu Dir den Gefallen und zieh Dir einfach ein paar Trails zB bei GPSies.de - da gibt es gute Strecken. =)


----------



## doko (15. November 2013)

die ich dann über welche App auslesen kann? Aber schonmal hilfreicher Tip


----------



## trickn0l0gy (15. November 2013)

GPSies.de hat eigene, sehr gute, kostenlose Apps für iOS und Android... einfach mal die Finger zum Suchbutton bewegen oder hier schauen: http://www.gpsies.com/#10_51.216705322265625_6.766693115234375_mapQuest


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. November 2013)

Am Wochenende ist wieder Schlittenhunderennen auf dem Feldberg. Denke es wird "knatschig"... 
Werde trotzdem mal hoch fahren.

- Vor einigen Jahren ist mein Daddy dort noch mit 'nem 8er Gespann als Lokalmatador mitgefahren. Ich habe im Training das Gespann durch einen Abwurf mal verloren und wollte daher nicht auf dem Feldberg starten. - Sollte meinen Dad mal krankheitsbedingt vertreten.

*Sorry für OT, ging mir gerade durch den Kopf*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (16. November 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Werde trotzdem mal hoch fahren.



na hoffentlich hast Du es getan:







Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## doko (16. November 2013)

ich war heute da. Gegen Mittag kam auf den obersten 100 Höhenmetern die Sonne raus, darunter war Wolken- bzw Nebelsuppe. Ist nach einem Abwurf im Steinfeld auch bei einer Abfahrt geblieben. Morgen gehts dann mal Richtung Darmstadt


----------



## Stobbelhopser (20. November 2013)

Der erste Schnee ist da!!!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (20. November 2013)

ist nicht der erste...


----------



## karsten13 (21. November 2013)

wir haben eben mal nachgeschaut, ob der Schnee auch echt ist 






n8,

Karsten.


----------



## cubebiker (21. November 2013)

Ui nööööö


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. November 2013)

karsten13 schrieb:


> wir haben eben mal nachgeschaut, ob der Schnee auch echt ist
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sch_n_eit so,... ähm..., schei_n_t so.


----------



## Asrael (21. November 2013)

Wie sieht's denn auf Höhe Sandplacken/Fuchstanz aus?
Ich würd das weiße Zeug gern so lang wie möglich umfahren und daher am WE gern ne Runde über Sandplacken, tümpeltrail und Marmorstein drehn.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. November 2013)

Ich glaube da musst Du morgen noch mal nachfragen, da die Schneefallgrenze auf 300m sinken soll


----------



## karsten13 (21. November 2013)

Asrael schrieb:


> Wie sieht's denn auf Höhe Sandplacken/Fuchstanz aus?



Stand Mittwoch: Null Schnee, viel Wasser ... aber wie der Fürst schon schrieb, abwarten ...



Asrael schrieb:


> Ich würd das weiße Zeug gern so lang wie möglich umfahren



  

wegen mir soll mal ordentlich von dem weissen Zeug runterkommen 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## doko (22. November 2013)

karsten13 schrieb:


> wegen mir soll mal ordentlich von dem weissen Zeug runterkommen



wie ihr alle auf Koks biken könnt


----------



## Crypter (22. November 2013)

Du hängst dann wohl nur mit der Nase im Schnee?


----------



## Nuke2 (23. November 2013)

Hallo,

Wie sieht die Aktuelle Wetterlage aus? 
Liegt der Schnee schon am Fuchstanz?

gruß Björn


----------



## karsten13 (23. November 2013)

Nuke2 schrieb:


> Wie sieht die Aktuelle Wetterlage aus?
> Liegt der Schnee schon am Fuchstanz?



Schnee liegt nur noch > 800m, und was da liegt kann man auch kaum mehr so bezeichnen, da es da heute extrem getaut hat ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. November 2013)




----------



## ghostbikersback (9. Dezember 2013)

Wie schaut es denn derzeit aus, ab welcher Höhe beginnt der Schnee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asrael (9. Dezember 2013)

gestern lag auf höhe Sandplacken ein wenig, dürfte aber heute geschmolzen sein


----------



## mishis (9. Dezember 2013)

Hi, ich war Gestern Morgen auf dem Feldberg.
Da sah es genau wie auf den Bildern vom 28.11 aus. Da hatte sich anscheinend nicht viel getan. Heute dürfte es weniger geworden sein.
Von Saalburg aus fing der Schnee kurz vor dem Sandplacken an und über Fuchstanz zur Hohenmark lag Schnee bis etwa Weise Mauer.

Gruß Michi


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Dezember 2013)

Am Freitag war's herrlich oben. Dicker, fetter, unbefahrener Neuschnee.
War gegen 15Uhr oben und völligst alleine im Wald unterwegs. Hat mich gewundert.
Die schönen Bilder hat mein schxxxx Handy mal wieder gefressen, "Bild unbrauchbar".  Vielen Dank auch!


----------



## Xah88 (19. Januar 2014)

Heute hingen die Wolken wieder tief 

Ride on,

Alex


----------



## Stobbelhopser (19. Januar 2014)

Schönes Bild! Der Himmel wirkt voll unrealistisch!


----------



## karsten13 (26. Januar 2014)

endlich Schnee


----------



## tomtomba (27. Januar 2014)

ja war cool, aber seeehr voll gestern....


----------



## cleiende (28. Januar 2014)

karsten13 schrieb:


> endlich Schnee


 
Warst Du mit dem Taunusteufel am Sonntagnachmittag gegen 15:00 zwischen Sandplacken und Einstieg Limesweg Ri Saalburg unterwegs? Zumindest das On-One habe ich erkannt.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. Januar 2014)

Ich bin unschuldig.  
Dürfte Wartool gewesen sein!? - So mein Verdacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (28. Januar 2014)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Dürfte Wartool gewesen sein!? - So mein Verdacht.



auch mein Verdacht ...


----------



## wartool (30. Januar 2014)

Verdacht bestätigt ;-P


----------



## DaBot (31. Januar 2014)

Ab Falkenstein vereiste Wege. Hoch ging's aber runter war's ein einziges Rumgeeiere. Spikes wären da angenehm gewesen.


----------



## Vodka-Wasser (1. Februar 2014)

viel Schnee oben aber gut fahrbar solang es etwas bergab geht.


----------



## DaBot (6. Februar 2014)

War jemand gestern oder vorgestern unterwegs? Noch viel Schnee da? Webcam Feldberg sagt oben ja, aber wie sieht es denn auf Höhe Sandplacken und Herzberg aus?


----------



## powderJO (6. Februar 2014)

am wochenende teilweise noch böse vereist und verschneit ab 400 . 600m über nn. bergauf ging es zwar auch ohne spikes ganz ok, bergab war teilweise leider kein spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBot (6. Februar 2014)

Grade zurück. Saalburg bis Herzberg fast alles weg, durchgängig gut fahrbar, die Reste sind weich und sind wahrscheinlich morgen weg. Aber dafür schon schlammig ;-)


----------



## DaBot (16. Februar 2014)

Oberhalb vom Sandplacken noch vereiste Wege, ansonsten nüscht mehr.


----------



## DaBot (23. Februar 2014)

Fast alles weg. Der letzte Aufschwung ist noch zu aber fahrbar.


----------



## DaBot (2. März 2014)

Nix mehr da!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. März 2014)

Doch, gestern Sonne ohne Ende! 
Herrlich...


----------



## DaBot (10. März 2014)

Oh ja! Und alle Wege schön trocken gewesen!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. November 2014)

Ganz nach Herr Kaiser  "_...Ich glaub´es geht schoooon wieder los.._"























Knackig kalt!


----------



## Speedskater (30. November 2014)

Stell dich nicht so an, das waren ca. -3°C als wir oben waren. Wenn der Boden gefrohren ist, saut man sich wenigsten nicht so ein.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. November 2014)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Stell dich nicht so an, das waren ca. -3°C als wir oben waren. Wenn der Boden gefrohren ist, saut man sich wenigsten nicht so ein.





VG


----------



## Asrael (1. Dezember 2014)

Ich fand den X-Trail aber schon grenz wertig. Mich hat's kurz nach einem der Querwege dermaßen zerbröselt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xah88 (1. Dezember 2014)

Jap, mal war es trocken und eisig - und schwupps die nächste Wurzel wieder glitschig und rutschig. Fand es gestern auch recht schwierig zügig unterwegs zu sein


----------



## karsten13 (3. Dezember 2014)

Eisbruch am Feldberg


----------



## Xah88 (7. Dezember 2014)

Also gestern war es super fahrbarer Schnee oben und ekliger Matsch unten. Allerdings ist/war die Warnung bezüglich der fallenden Äste/Bäume wirklich nicht ohne. Es sind extrem viele Bäume umgestürzt bzw besteht noch weiterhin Gefahr. Also bitte mindestens Augen und Ohren auf, beim fahren da oben !


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. Dezember 2014)

So, die Feldberggegend wird gerade schön weiß gepudert.....  
Dicke Flocken am Start!


----------



## marcy2 (30. Dezember 2014)

Wie is´n die aktuelle wetterlage oben? Fahrbar? Es taut ja leider schon wieder. Spikes erforderlich?


----------



## mishis (31. Dezember 2014)

Ich fuhr gestern Morgen von der Saalburg aus hoch. Es ist fahrbar, wenn genug Wanderer oder der Forst eine Spur gezogen haben. Ich bin viel gelaufen. Ich bin ohne Spikes unterwegst gewesen, es war nicht viel Eis, das die notwendig waren.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gruß Michi


----------



## marcy2 (31. Dezember 2014)

ok. Danke.


----------



## cleiende (6. Januar 2015)

So, 

heute mittag am Batzenbäumchen, das ist Höhe Saalburg. 





Bis dorthin gab es jede Menge Eis in den Varianten

Fußabdruckmuster
Gefrorene Pfütze
Tauwasser in Spiegelpolitur

Über die Saalburg hinaus auf den Hauptwegen ist es auch eher spassfrei, zumindest wenn es um rundes Fahren geht. Derzeit ist alles fest gefroren und schön rumpelig.
Spikes ganz klar zu empfehlen weges des Eises. Macht aber auch sonst nichts die drauf zu haben wen man auf dem Heimweg weiter unten unterwegs ist, das Profil ist ja schon sehr grob und damit bei tiefem Matsch hilfreich.


----------



## Mousy (9. Januar 2015)

Wie sieht es denn nach dem Tauwetter zwischen Hohemark und Feldberggipfel aus ? Gibt es oben noch Eis oder ist alles verschwunden ?
Bin unschlüssig ob ich für eine Sonntagstour Spikes aufziehen soll oder nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtccc (9. Januar 2015)

waren heute oben. die ersten meter vom x-trail is man ständig steckengeblieben, ansonsten wenig eis, viel nasser schnee. aber viell. haben wir das eis nicht bemerkt, am VR hatten wir spikes


----------



## Nuke2 (9. Januar 2015)

X Trail ?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Januar 2015)

Nuke2 schrieb:


> X Trail ?


..oder auch Weilquellentrail! 
Die 3 Querwege vom Brunhildefelsen zum Römerkastell.


----------



## Speedskater (24. Januar 2015)

Ich wollte morgen mal eine Runde im Taunus drehen, 11:00 Uhr Hohemark Richtung Feldberg. Wie schauts denn dort aus, sind Spikes ratsam?


----------



## karsten13 (24. Januar 2015)

Speedskater schrieb:


> sind Spikes ratsam?



Spikes hatten heute keine Vorteile.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Friendlyman (31. Januar 2015)

oberhalb der Hohen Mark war gestern 5cm Schnee auf gefrorenem Untergrund. Spikes machen das Biken sicherer. Aber es wird anstrengend. 
Viel Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nechai (1. Februar 2015)

Zwischen Hohemark und Fuchstanz liegen einige Bäume quer auf dem Weg, durch die man Durchfädeln oder dran vorbeilaufen muss. Falkenstein Richtung Fuchstanz lag kein Baum im Weg. Dauerfrostgrenze liegt anscheinend im Moment bei ca. 500m. Über 500m trockener Schnee und kein Eis, darunter wirds feucht und wenns kalt wird wohl Eis.


----------



## Nuke2 (1. Februar 2015)

Bei der heutigen Wanderung auch diese umgestürzten Bäume passiert. Betrifft aber nur den Weg Hohemark hoch zur Großen Kurve.  Der andere Weg hoch zum Fuchstanz ist schön mit Schnee bedeckt.


----------



## Asrael (7. Februar 2015)

War gestern jemand unterwegs?  Wie schaut's aus, ist der Schnee gut befahrbar oder zu tief/vereist?


----------



## Ollomat (7. Februar 2015)

Asrael schrieb:


> War gestern jemand unterwegs?  Wie schaut's aus, ist der Schnee gut befahrbar oder zu tief/vereist?



War vorgestern am Fuchstanz/Sandplacken unterwegs - auf den Wegen ist es gut fahrbar (auch ohne spikes), der tiefere Schnee ist trocken und weich ...im Tiefschnee kann man geil surfen ;-)


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. Februar 2015)

War heute oben. Alles gut fahrbar. Auch ohne Spikes (und auch ohne Fatbike, denke ich). Hatte mit mehr Eis gerechnet..





Schönes WE


----------



## trickn0l0gy (8. Februar 2015)

Hartes Bike mein Lieber, das Styling gefällt mir. Und bei dem Schnee haben vielleicht sogar diese Reifen ihre Berechtigung.... =) 
X Trail war gut fahrbar.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. Februar 2015)

Den X-Trail ging´s heute auch hoch! Top Bedingungen!





(Bild ausgeliehen von @Der Kokopelli .  Danke an der Stelle!   )

Fuchtstanz, kleiner Feldi,....alles frei.


----------



## Kombinatschef (15. März 2015)

War am Wochenende jemand oben und wie waren die Streckenverhältnisse?


----------



## Nukem49 (16. März 2015)

Sind bis Sandplacken hoch. Da lag noch Schnee. Die Trails unterhalb waren, sofern nicht von umgestürzten Bäumen blockiert oder vom Harvester zerstört, gut fahrbar.


----------



## Kombinatschef (17. März 2015)

Auffahrt zum Fuchstanz: die ersten Waldautobahnen mit Eis. Rund um den Fuchstanz, oderntlich nass&matschig.
Vom Fuchstanz hoch zur Kurve: erst Eis, dann weicher Schnee, hochzu kaum fahrbar. Weg hoch zum Feldi: Eis&Schnee, ohne Spikes hoch nicht fahrbar.
Fahrt runter über bekannte Trails: mit etwas Vorsicht auch ohne Spikes fahrbar. Ab kleinem Feldi, die feine Abfahrt: da fliesst das Bach mit dir zusammen runter. Macht nichts, alles fahrbar.
In Summe aber recht viele umgestürzte Bäume etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBot (17. März 2015)

Wird Zeit dass es taut, der Mist jetzt nervt einfach nur noch...


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## UTC01 (18. März 2015)

Vielen Dank für die bebilderten Infos, da ärgert es mich gleich etws weniger, dass mein Rad noch auf Teile wartet


----------



## DaBot (19. März 2015)

Hab's mir gestern mal angeschaut, von HG bis 10m vor Sandplacken/Hauptkamm schneefrei und trocken. Oben auf dem Kamm dick Schnee/Eis. Bin dann auf den Feldi die Straße gefahren, die Wege sahen aus, also ob manche ganz frei, andere noch dick zu wären. Region um den Herzberg ist frei. Es wird...


----------



## cubebiker (20. März 2015)

Weiss jemand warum die Webcam oben auf dem Feldberg nicht mehr funktioniert? auf taunus.info...


----------



## Freerideschaf (20. März 2015)

Die ist zugeschneit...


----------



## DaBot (20. März 2015)

Das Trauerspiel da oben wollen die nicht zeigen...


----------



## wissefux (20. März 2015)

gipfelwebcam ist defekt und wartet auf reparatur. steht irgendwo auf der website ...


----------



## rockscient01 (21. März 2015)

War mal wer aufm Feldberg neulich? Wie schauts aus aktuell da oben? Liegt noch Schnee? Matschig?


----------



## DaBot (22. März 2015)

Ist noch Schnee ganz oben, geht aber, doof sind nur die letzten 50m. Sonst nur ein paar Stellen. Lässt sich im Großen und Ganzen gut fahren. Am Sandplacken ist es noch doof auf dem Kamm oben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. März 2015)

Vor 3 Tagen





Heute








Stellenweise echt miese Schneesulze, teilweise bissl eisig, aber man kommt durch.


----------



## DaBot (26. März 2015)

Gestern wieder oben gewesen, alles fahrbar aufwärts, runter bis Sandplacken hab ich wegen Zeitnot die Straße genommen, am Sandplacken ist es dann auch schon deutlich weniger geworden. Es wird...


----------



## JamieObier (31. März 2015)

Sollte abgesehen von Regenstürmen wieder fahrbar sein und die Webcam da oben funktioniert auch wieder. War am Samstag oben und es war der reinste Frühling! Maximal ab dem Sandplacken mal 5-10m Schnee auf dem Boden, aber das ist ja lachhaft wenn man an die Zustände davor denkt.


----------



## DaBot (31. März 2015)

Gestern war auch am Sandplacken kein fitzel Schnee mehr zu sehen. Juuuhuuu!


----------



## JamieObier (1. April 2015)

Neeeiiin


----------



## DaBot (1. April 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. April 2015)




----------



## UTC01 (19. April 2015)

Also heute war es ja ziemlich schön, nur auch sehr voll - aber kein Wunder am Wochenende. Ab und an liegen dann doch ein paar Bäume quer und viel Kleininkram im Weg, aber da war nichts unfahrbar. Falls jemand noch ein Topeak Alien II bei der Abfahrt gefunden hat, würde ich mich freuen. Leider hat meine Satteltasche ihren Geist irgendwann aufgegeben und am Taunusinfozentrum war sie leer...


----------



## DaBot (20. April 2015)

UTC01 schrieb:


> Also heute war es ja ziemlich schön, nur auch sehr voll - aber kein Wunder am Wochenende. Ab und an liegen dann doch ein paar Bäume quer und viel Kleininkram im Weg, aber da war nichts unfahrbar. Falls jemand noch ein Topeak Alien II bei der Abfahrt gefunden hat, würde ich mich freuen. Leider hat meine Satteltasche ihren Geist irgendwann aufgegeben und am Taunusinfozentrum war sie leer...



In der Facebook Gruppe Mountainbiken im Taunus hat glaube ich jemand was gefunden.


----------



## Speedskater (20. April 2015)

Einfach mal im Fundbüro nachfragen
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fundbuero.254204/page-7#post-12871664


----------



## UTC01 (20. April 2015)

DaBot schrieb:


> In der Facebook Gruppe Mountainbiken im Taunus hat glaube ich jemand was gefunden.


Ich habe zwar einen Fake-Account bei dem Laden, aber so wirklich eine Ahnung habe ich nicht - wie findet so einer wie ich denn da hin? Irgendwann hatte ich davon hier irgendwo mal gelesen, aber aus eben genanntem Grund nicht weiterverfolgt. Aufjedenfall schonmal danke für die beiden Tipps! 

Edit: Gruppe gefunden


----------



## karsten13 (14. Oktober 2015)

Es hat geschneit


----------



## DaBot (14. Oktober 2015)

Und leider hat es in den letzten Wochen auch geharvested :-(


----------



## DaBot (14. Oktober 2015)

DaBot schrieb:


>


Na da hatte ich ja schon im April das Passende geposted


----------



## bikebecker (6. März 2016)

Hallo 
Heute auf dem Feldberg. 




Gruß bikebecker


----------



## TaunusBiker_FFM (11. November 2016)

Es wird mal Zeit den Thread wieder zu aktivieren 

Schon jemand aktuell Richtung Feldberg gefahren? Wie sieht's am Übergang von Matsch zu Schnee aus? Ist's eisig? Wir wollen am Sonntag mittag mal hoch. Da ist zumindest Sonne vorhergesagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nikolauzi (13. November 2016)

War


TaunusBiker_FFM schrieb:


> Es wird mal Zeit den Thread wieder zu aktivieren
> 
> Schon jemand aktuell Richtung Feldberg gefahren? Wie sieht's am Übergang von Matsch zu Schnee aus? Ist's eisig? Wir wollen am Sonntag mittag mal hoch. Da ist zumindest Sonne vorhergesagt.


War Do Abend unterwegs, überall rummste es im Wald, sind Unmengen Äste runtergekommen, ziemlich unheimlich... Schnee geht erst so ab Fuchstanz los, liegt aber viel Holz auf den Wegen... Heute war schon viel getaut unterhalb Fuchstanz, Boden war teilweise gefroren, aber nicht sonderlich glatt.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. November 2016)

.


----------



## bikebecker (2. Dezember 2017)

Hallo
Heute auf dem Feldberg.



Der Schnee ist sehr griffig, es gibt aber auch einige Eisplatten.
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## mishis (9. Dezember 2017)

Es ist wieder Kalt geworden und der ganze angetaute Schneematsch ist nun Eis.



Und oben sind die kleinen Schneeverwehungen tückisch.
Gruß Michi


----------



## andy1 (23. Dezember 2017)

wie sieht es aus da oben für über Weihnachten? Wollte mal wieder hin übers WE. 
Alles matschig?


----------



## kreisbremser (23. Dezember 2017)

https://taunus.info/webcams/grosser-feldberg/13/

Tauwetter, 4°C


----------



## nikolauzi (23. Dezember 2017)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> https://taunus.info/webcams/grosser-feldberg/13/
> 
> Tauwetter, 4°C


Also erste Sahen für die Matschliebhaber Heute war's echt fein am Altkönig und in der Rinne Sind doch alle kleine Schweinchen...


----------



## bikebecker (23. Februar 2018)

Hallo



Es ist sehr viel Eis auf denn Wegen, Spikes sind zu empfehlen.
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Slow (24. Februar 2018)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Es ist sehr viel Eis auf denn Wegen, Spikes sind zu empfehlen.



Auch auf den Pfaden und abgelegeneren Wegen?
Fängt es auch ab Parkplatz Hohemark schon mit Eis an?
Überlege an einer kurzen Tour für morgen aber habe keine Spikes.

War heute am Winterstein nahe Rosbach/Friedberg unterwegs und die Trails haben bergab wenig Spaß gemacht, da ab Höhenlage wo zuverlässig Schnee liegt sehr viele Stellen vereist waren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikebecker (24. Februar 2018)

Hallo
Wir sind ab Roteskreuz gefahren, Eis ist stellenweise überall ,auch auf den Trails. Wir haben auf denn Fatbikes nur auf den VR Spikes, da kann man halt Fahrtechnik üben
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## mishis (24. Februar 2018)

Eis ist überall, vorallem, wo die Sonne hin kam und den Schnee angetaut hat. Ab ca 400 m fängt es mit dem Eis richtig an. Egal ob Abseits der Hauptwege oder auf den Trails.
Hier, kurz hinter dem Fuchstanz: Man beachte die glänzende Oberfläche des Weges.



Gruß Michi


----------



## Slow (25. Februar 2018)

Danke euch beiden!
Ja, habe mich umentschieden und bleibe unterhalb der Schneegrenze.


----------



## nikolauzi (25. Februar 2018)

Slow schrieb:


> Danke euch beiden!
> Ja, habe mich umentschieden und bleibe unterhalb der Schneegrenze.


Das ist aber weit unten im Moment Knapp über OHö ist alles vereist... Und zwar so schön, daß die Spurrillen mit vereist sind. Selbst mit Spikes war das kein Spaß, da man ständig in die Rillen rutscht...

Der Nikolauzi


----------



## nikolauzi (6. März 2018)

Oben wird's besser, gestern war die Süd/Westseite bis Fuchstanz gut befahrbar, auf der Ostseite noch verbreitet fieses Eis, mit Spikes ok. Und rund um die Hohemark wird geholzt, teilweise sind die Wege gesperrt und nicht befahrbar.

Der Nikolauzi


----------



## doko (6. März 2018)

Das Thema Eis wird sich nach den vorhergesagten Regentagen dann erledigt haben. 

Waren auch vor zwei Wochen am Altkönig. Leider ohne Spikes. Forstweg hoch ging noch halbwegs. Bergab wurde ein Viertel der Abfahrt nach Königstein unfreiwillig auf dem Eis sitzend und rutschend zurückgelegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nikolauzi (8. März 2018)

doko schrieb:


> Das Thema Eis wird sich nach den vorhergesagten Regentagen dann erledigt haben...


Leider noch nicht ganz Vor dem Fuchstanz hat's wieder angezogen, war eine "nette" Rutschpartie gestern...


----------



## doko (8. März 2018)

nikolauzi schrieb:


> Leider noch nicht ganz Vor dem Fuchstanz hat's wieder angezogen, war eine "nette" Rutschpartie gestern...



Die Regentage stehen uns ja noch bevor. Meine Prognose für die nächsten Tage:

Viel dauerhafter Regen, aufgeweichter Boden und im Anschluss traumhaftes Frühlingswetter bei knapp über 20°C


----------



## nikolauzi (12. März 2018)

Also bis zum Fuchstanz ist's gut zu fahren, fast komplett eisfrei, dadrüber sind etliche Eisfelder (Länge 100m+) und die Wege sing ohne Spikes nicht befahrbar... Bin sogar den Flowtrail bergauf gefahren, um überhaupt hoch zu kommen...


----------



## Paul_FfM (21. März 2018)

Wie sieht's denn derzeit im Wald unterhalb des Fuchstanz aus? Viel Eis oder kann man schon wieder gut fahren?


----------



## maxito (21. März 2018)

am Sonntag war überall Schnee, selbst in Frankfurt liegen heute morgen noch vereinzelt Schneereste.


----------



## nikolauzi (21. März 2018)

Paul_FfM schrieb:


> Wie sieht's denn derzeit im Wald unterhalb des Fuchstanz aus? Viel Eis oder kann man schon wieder gut fahren?


Fahren konnte man am Sonntag ganz gut mit dem schönen Pulverschnee Und heute wird's wieder besser sein, mache mich gleich auf den Weg


----------



## nikolauzi (21. März 2018)

nikolauzi schrieb:


> Fahren konnte man am Sonntag ganz gut mit dem schönen Pulverschnee Und heute wird's wieder besser sein, mache mich gleich auf den Weg


Kleines Update, bis Fuchstanz gut zu fahren von der Süd- und Westseite, am Fuchstanz etwas vereist, Ostseite AK bis Hohemark stellenweise Schneeglätte, aber mit Verstand und ohne Spikes ganz gut fahrbar
Trails mit Wurzeln sind gerade noch ein wenig tückisch...


----------



## cubebiker (31. Oktober 2018)

Und hoch hiermit. Oben isses heute weiß.


----------



## DaBot (31. Oktober 2018)

What? Ist nicht wahr...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. November 2018)

Ich war heute bei der Freundin (OF), nicht z.H., aber die Webcam sagt folgendes:
https://taunus.info/webcams/schmitten-grosser-feldberg/13/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonusheft (28. Januar 2019)

Wie sieht's nach den letzten Tagen eigentlich im Wald aus? Mir geht es vor allem um die Auffahrten von HM in Richtung Altkönig oder Sandplacken. Ist dort viel Eis auf den Forstpisten oder kommt man noch gut hoch?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Januar 2019)

War Sonntag zu Fuß um's Roten Kreuz unterwegs...     Nur blankes Eis! 
Ebenso der Weg vom Sandplacken zum Fuchstanz.

Heute kam hier in der Region gut Neuschnee runter. Wie die Lage jetzt ist.... ?!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (30. Januar 2019)

https://taunus.info/webcams/


----------



## karsten13 (30. Januar 2019)




----------



## freak13 (1. Februar 2019)




----------



## trickn0l0gy (1. Februar 2019)

sieht schön aus, aber ist beschleunigt oder?


----------



## freak13 (3. Februar 2019)

Ne. Ist original


----------



## Kombinatschef (10. Februar 2019)

freak13 schrieb:


> Ne. Ist original


Dann aber mit Spikes.


----------



## freak13 (10. Februar 2019)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Dann aber mit Spikes.


Das war mit nem normalen 2,25er Racing Ralph. Solang es nicht vereist ist, braucht man keine Spikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franconiandude (29. Mai 2019)

Hi! Wollte mal fragen wie die Wetterlage bei euch so ist? Sind die Trails gut befahrbar oder ist bei euch auch alles komplett aufgeweicht? Wollte morgen mal eine Tour rund um den Feldberg fahren, habe allerdings 100km Anfahrt.


----------



## wissefux (16. Juli 2020)

gibt es denn kein wetter mehr auf dem feldi??‍♂️


----------



## nikolauzi (19. Juli 2020)

wissefux schrieb:


> gibt es denn kein wetter mehr auf dem feldi??‍♂️


Doch, aber komischerweise keinen Schnee?


----------



## wissefux (20. Juli 2020)

stimmt. habs nach 2 jahren auch mal wieder mit dem bike nach ganz oben geschafft und kannvon schnee- und eisfreien wegen berichten???


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (14. Januar 2021)

Wie ist denn im Feldbergraum der Stand der Dinge? Schnee-  ist klar, aber wie sieht es mit Vereisung aus? Nachdem gestern hier im Flachland an Fahren abseits von Straßen kaum zu denken war, werde ich das MTB mal wieder bewegen und überlege, die Spikes auf zu ziehen.

Macht es überhaupt Sinn  Richtung Fuchstanz zu fahren oder wird man da tot getrampelt oder vom Schnee erschlagen? Zu lesen ist ja gerade sehr viel über den Taunus...


----------



## maxito (14. Januar 2021)

also letzten Samstag auf dem Altkönig war es überschaubar. Die Eisbruchwarnungen allerdings nicht unbegründet. Es lagen sehr viele frisch heruntergefallene Äste und ganze Baumkronen rum. Und Menschen machen eben gerne da Pause wo sie wollen, auch wenn es unter einer stark geneigten komplett vereisten Tanne ist. Vernünftig ist es nicht, aber eine faszinierende Eislandschaft. Letzte Woche waren auch noch die Zufahrtstrasen auf den Feldberg gesperrt, die könnte man gut hochradeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (14. Januar 2021)

Der Eisbruch ist nach wie vor gegeben, man sollte sich bewusst sein, dass man ein Risiko eingeht und auch schauen, was über einem abgeht.

Glätte ist eigentlich nur unterhalb 300 m ein Thema.

Die Schneebedingungen waren am Wochenende noch geil, leider ist seitdem nochmal (zu) viel Schnee runtergekommen und da hat es draufgeregnet oder zwischenzeitlich stark getaut. Jedenfalls ist alles total verharscht, man bricht ein und bleibt stecken. Selbst bergab braucht es eine festgefahrene Spur oder sacksteiles Gelände.

Man muss sich darauf einstellen grössere Strecken zu schieben und gute Kondition wäre hilfreich. Zudem sollte die Streckenwahl gut überlegt sein, sonst besteht noch die zusätzliche Gefahr, von seinen Mitfahrern gelyncht zu werden ...


----------



## DaBot (14. Januar 2021)

Die Straßen sind gesperrt aber mit dem Rad befahrbar? Oder auch nur Eis?


----------



## karsten13 (14. Januar 2021)

Am WE war das mit dem MTB kein Problem. Von den gesperrten Strassen um Feldberg/Sandplacken ist nur die Auffahrt von Niederreifenberg/Rotes Kreuz/Feldberg geräumt und gestreut. Bei allen anderen gibts eine Schneedecke und teilw. umgefallene Bäume dazu. Ich vermute mal, dass da mittlerweile auch hart gefrorene Spuren den Fahrspass mindern ...


----------



## karsten13 (16. Januar 2021)

Ausser Sandplacken-Feldberg waren die Strassen heute wieder geräumt und gestreut (aber noch für Autos gesperrt).


----------



## LarsLangfinger (20. März 2021)

Klassischer Grossstadter: Wollte eben das erste mal die DH Strecke aufm Feldberg fahren, hier hat’s ja geschneit und geeist. Sollte man wissen


----------

